# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Assamiehen onnikkabongaukset

## Assamies

Minulla on vanhoja muistiinpanoja lukuisasti sekä junabongauksia, joista viimeinen uudeltavuodelta. Aloitan kuitenkin ketjuni eilisistä havainnoista.
(ke 09.01.-08)

Usein kohdallani "tsekkaaminen" tarkoittaa jonkin tietyn mainitun linjan tai linjalla ajamista. Viimeisin käymättä jäänyt vuoro oli viime syksyltä -07. Kysymyksessä A.Mörön linja 63 Ylikiiminkiin. Saattoi olla KSK:n auto 15 silloin. KSK:n autothan ajavat nykyisellään Mörön linjoja. Olen käsittänyt siten, että Mörön kuljettajat ajavat Koskilinjojen väreihin maalatuilla autoilla. Uusimpia ovat 129 ja 132.

V.Alamäen linja 50:n uusin kulkupeli on 12. Se on Volvo 8700.

Eilen havaitsin linjalla 22 (Haukipudas-Kempele) ajavan yleensä 15:ttä (Oritkari-Rajakylä) kulkevan 42:n.
30:ä ajoi Lahti400-mallinen 29. Myös 54 on usein tuolla reitillä, joka liikennöi Haukiputaalle.
Auto 91 ajoi ilman reittinumeroa.
Auto 87 on saanut uuden ja pirteämmän värityksen. Se on kulkenut Finnairin tunnuksin. Aiempi kuvitus oli kilpikonna-hahmo.

Citybussien linja A:ta ajoi poikkeuksellisesti auto 82.

----------


## Assamies

Eilispäivän bongaukset, kohteena lähinnä Oulun linja-autoasema.
Karhun Liikenne: #12
Paakinaho: #18, Haapavedelle
Salmelan Liikenne (Simo): #55, Torniosta
Rajalinjat: -ei erillistä numerointia, lähti Muonioon (via Kolari) ***tästä bongauksen ajopäämäärästä en anna aivan täyttä varmuutta***
Kylmäsen Liikenne: #6, Tyrnävälle via Liminka
Tupoksessa havaittu VanHool-korinen telibussi, ajaa koululaiskyytiä
A.Mörö Oy/Koskilinjat: #11 reitille 62 Ylikiiminkiin, #120 reitille 61 Muhokselle pohjoispuolitse, #125 odottamassa +koulukyyti-kyltin kera -oletettavasti reitille 63 Ylikiiminkiin via Sanginjoki (aikataulunmukainen laiturilta lähtöaika klo 13:50)

Myöskin KSK:n #26 nähty reitillä 8 (Kiiminki-Mäntylä)

----------


## Assamies

Posiolainen liikennöitsijä?
Matkustinpa kerran viime keväänä Oulusta Taivalkosken kautta Posiolle. Taivalkoskelta lähti sellainen Mersu-pikkubussi, ja siinä oli "kauko-/etäohjattu ovi"...
Väritys muistutti sävyltä aikas tavalla wanhoja Pohjolan Liikenteen värejä.
Nimeä vaan en satu muistamaan. Taivalkoskelta PM:n eli Turistiauton #200 jatkoi taivaltaan edelleen päämääränään Kuusamo.
Kyyti oli sellaista "loihakkaa" -ja Taivalkosken Matkahuollon ravintolassa erittäin maistuvat eväkset..!  :Tongue:  :Razz:

----------


## Assamies

Eilispäivän ajot elikkä "ookaukset":
Latasin Mörön bussissa #123 linjalla 61. Jäin Tuiran pysäkille. Etäkortin arvo on noussut viime vuodesta peräti 2e.
Loput ajelut: 2#66, 21#40 (Lahti402), 7#10 (CityM), 19#49 ("Arina") - linjakohtaus Ortodoksisen katedraalin kohdalla 19#86:n kanssa...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Assamies

Eilen havaittua: linjalla 62 Y:kiin Mörön #126... (Ettei sitten ollut #129...)
Näitä reittejä, kuten 60 ja 61 Muhokselle sekä 62:ta kulkevat Flyer 540:t ja Falcon'it. Autoja on muuteltu Mörön tunnuksilta Koskilinjoille.

Tänään: Käkelän Liikenteen auto Volvo B12 Regal #73 Raahesta. Havaintopaikka Limingantulli.

----------


## Assamies

Alamäen Volvo 8700 #12 "tsekattu"..!  :Very Happy: 

Käväisin eilettäin "kääntymässä mutkan Haupinkuttaalla"...
Sekä tulo että meno V.Alamäki Oy:n #12 (XEY-412). Auto on Alamäen (ainakin vakio-reittiautoista) uusin. Kuljettajalta kuulin ao. bussiauton tulleen palvelukseseen elokuussa (-07).

Muut ajot:
1 #53, sekä 11 #7 -jossa ovat ilmeisesti penkinpäällyskankaat uusitut, siltä ainakin vaikuttaisi...  :Smile: 

Tänään 4-reitillä suht harvinainen (???) #55, joka käsitykseni mukaan Volvo-alustainen korkealattiainen Lahti400...  :Cool:

----------


## Assamies

"Bussi-rituaaleistani" sanasen verran:
Yleensä heilautan kättä lyhyesti saapuvan vuoron kuljettajalle. Joskus on se hankalaa, kuten ruuhka-aikaan vaikkapa Kuvernöörin pysäkille -milloin saattaa ajaa pysäkille useita "risteäviä" bussivuoroja samanaikaisesti...

Kehittelinkin ideaa: sellaisesta paristokäyttöisestä "näyttölätkästä"
-johon voidaan asettaa valaistulle näyttölevylle halutun linjavuoron numero.  :Cool: 

Kun astun sisään autoon, otan kuskiin lyhykäisen nyökkäävän katsekontaktin. Usein sanon: "Terve!" -sekä korttia Buscom:in laitteelle tarjotessani sanan: "Kiitos". Tämä sen vuoksi, kun poistuessa (varsinkin bussin perältä) tuntuu hankalalta ja jopa pikkuisen typerältäkin: huudella kuljettajalle mitään "heippakiitoksia"...
Sen sijaan, nostan kättä käsivarresta kohti suoraan ylöspäin, kämmenpuoli kuskiin päin. Se on hyvästely- ja kiitosmerkkini ajurille.
Tietenkin tutummalla pysäkillä, koetan painaa Stop-namikkaa hyvissä ajoin. Ettei kuljettajan tarvitsisi joutua tekemään pikajarrutuksia, mikä saattaa vaarantaa taikka muodostua riskiksi toisten matkanteolle ja liikenneturvallisuudelle.

----------


## Assamies

Ajot tähän saakka, tänään:
 -19 #49(Volvo Carrus/"Arina") -2 #27 (tavanmukainen on #66, IFO-266) -30 #54 (Lahti400-malli) -50 #6 (Vilppu Alamäki Oy:n Volvo 8700)
Bussikohtaus eli linjan kohtaaminen:
Linja 50, Torikatu (CityM taikka CityL)
 

Bongauksia:
 -12 #94, -61 (Muhos pohjoisreitti) #117, -4 #13, -32 #52 ("Zeppelin", CityL), -25 (Express-vuoro Hps) #47, -18 #92, -2 #27, -61 (Mhs pohj.) #120 (Flyer/Falcon), -8 #16
Lisäksi "Tuplavuoro" Kiiminkiin, jolloin perättäin ajoivat -8 #90 (FGS-690) ja normaalisti Ysiä ajava #67.

----------


## Assamies

Eilisen ajot:
6#46
3#64

----------


## Assamies

Ajot tänään:
13#39
19#68
19#87 (uusi ulkoasu eli väritys)

----------


## Assamies

Onnikkakohtaamisia:
edellä mainituin linjoin eli näillä linjoilla,
13#50 -Toripakka
19#69 -Ort.kirkko, Torikatu (mainittu bussi saanut tuoreeltaan uudet väritykset)
19#98 -Heinätorin puisto (Kinnarps)

Näiden ohella mainittu bongaus eli "bg": 13#5

----------


## Assamies

Täsmennys: lyhennös KSL tarkoittaa Äänekoskella päämajaansa pitävää (jos ei aiemmasta ole vain muuttunut) Keski-Suomen Liikenne Oy:ta. Ajelee mm. pikavuoroja eli ExpressBus väliä Oulu-Jkl, siis Jyväskylä.

Käytän itse termiä KSK, ja aiemmin se oli KKL. Nämät siis ihan viitteellisinä lyhennelminä. Kylmäsen Liikenne Oy:n (tyrnäväinen) lyhennän: "KYL".
"KYL" käyttää ruotsalais-korisia Wagoneer Fifty:ja. *assamies*  :Biggrin:

----------


## killerpop

> Täsmennys: lyhennös KSL tarkoittaa Äänekoskella päämajaansa pitävää (jos ei aiemmasta ole vain muuttunut) Keski-Suomen Liikenne Oy:ta. Ajelee mm. pikavuoroja eli ExpressBus väliä Oulu-Jkl, siis Jyväskylä.


KSL ei ole ajanut ExpressBus-pikavuoroja yli vuoteen. Ei kuulu kyseiseen markkinointiyhteenliittymään.

----------


## Miska

> "KYL" käyttää ruotsalais-korisia Wagoneer Fifty:ja. *assamies*


Tietääkseni Tampere ei ole Ruotsissa. Fifty on Ajokin 50-vuotisjuhlamalli, jota valmistettiin Tampereen Ruskossa vuosina 1992-1998. Jonkin verran mallia tehtiin myös Carrus-konsernin Vantaan tehtaalla. Toki nuo Kylmäsen Fiftyt on uutena toimitettu Ruotsiin, mutta ihan kotimaista valmistetta ne korit kuitenkin ovat.

----------


## Assamies

> Tietääkseni Tampere ei ole Ruotsissa. Fifty on Ajokin 50-vuotisjuhlamalli, jota valmistettiin Tampereen Ruskossa vuosina 1992-1998. Jonkin verran mallia tehtiin myös Carrus-konsernin Vantaan tehtaalla. Toki nuo Kylmäsen Fiftyt on uutena toimitettu Ruotsiin, mutta ihan kotimaista valmistetta ne korit kuitenkin ovat.


Sisäkilpi bussin sisällä väittää kuitenkin toista.

----------


## tkp

> Sisäkilpi bussin sisällä väittää kuitenkin toista.


Mitäs siellä sitten lukee?

----------


## Assamies

Muistaakseni Wagoneerin logo ja "Göteborg, Sweden".
Ulkona on joissakin ajopeleissä teksti "Fifty".

Kylmänen on vasta hiljakkoin alkanut numeroiden yksilöimään ajokkejaan.

Koulubussina (Liminka-Tupos) on tietämäni alueen ainut paikallisajossa kulkeva teliauto: VanHool.

----------


## Assamies

Ajot, tänään:
3#23, A#3, B#24, 3#62 (KTY-762)

----------


## Assamies

Bongaamisia (bg):
-A.Valpun (kotipaikka Puolanka): #11 Raksilan Uimahallin/markettien kohdalla
-Koskilinjan linjalla 13, luultavasti #50, sillä auto oli Lahti402.
-EIK-x40 (#40) -luultavasti linjalla 21 kohti Kiiminkiä
***-Tuo auto #40 siis on mallia Lahti402, ja useimmiten kulkenut sekä linjoilla 22 (Kempele-Haukipudas) sekä 32 (Kaakkuri-Herukka) ***

----------


## Assamies

Ote Assamiehen tämänpäivän *ajopäiväkirjasta*:
6#12 (ZOF-412)
6#77 (ScaniaScala) - linjan kohtaaminen: 6#94
3#62 (Volvo8770Carrus, KTY-762)
7#10 (CityL)
12#45 (CityL, aiemmin OPOY:n tunnuksin -linjalla 17 Oulunsuusta Nallikariin)

----------


## Assamies

Bg:
Ol.r.as./Rautasaaren alikulku: Tka8 #581 ja Tka7 #229 parivetona...

24#65
"KYL": #9 Wagoneer Fifty
61#120
60#119
61#117
13#5
KSL #6 (Rahtiterminaali, Matkahuolto)
PM/PoMa: #329 Kuusamoon

----------


## Ozzy

Moni Ajokin/Carruksen veteraani täällä Mansessa saa slaagin , jos kovin kauan viljelet tuota Wagoneer Fiftyä  :Wink: 
Puhumattakaan siellä teilläpäin vaikuttavaa kalustolistojen pitäjää.
Katselepas nyt vaikka tätä Antin ansiokasta listaa.
http://baanaweb.fi/anttimoilanen/pbl/kylmanen.htm
Ja tutustu vaikka Antin muihinkin listoihin täällä.
http://baanaweb.fi/anttimoilanen/pbl/kalustolistat.htm
Carrus Fiftyjä ja Carrusta esitellään vaikkapa näillä sivuilla:
http://www.mystinenportaali.com/buss...shtml#esittely
http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carrus
http://www.kotiposti.net/~killerpop/...rus_fifty.html
ja kyllä ne Ruotsissakin ovat sillä nimellä
http://wapedia.mobi/sv/Carrus

----------


## Assamies

Totta! Keulassahan lukee "Carrus Stainless".

Kerronpa sitten myöhempänä mitä "KYL" #9:ssä luki sisäkilvissä ja muissa "ohjeistuksissa"...  :Wink:

----------


## Assamies

Kylmäsen #9 -eli Fifty ajeli tänään vastaan linjallaan 70 (Oulu-Liminka-Tyrnävä)...  :Smile: 
Itse menin A.Mörön #130:een, ja ajelin Sanginjoen kautta Ylikiimingin keskuskoululle linjaa 63. Mikä taasen on, maisemallisesti mielestäni kaikkein kauneimpia reittejä, pitkine metsäosuuksineen Sanginjoen varressa. Alueella sijaitsee myös luontokohteita.
Paluu: Y:ki, keskusta #115 sekä linjalla 62, joka ei poikennut Kiimingin keskustan kautta.

----------


## Assamies

Päivän ajoja tältä päivältä:
13#31, CityM
24#72, Lahti400
63#130, Falcon/Lahti431 (GBN-114, ex. #25)
62#115 (ex. #11) -AxerIrisbus/Iveco
- - - 
Bongaamisia/bg:
32#28
2#66 (IFO-766, normaalisti tavanmukaisella linjallaan)
14#11 (norm. linja 3)
12#1 (norm. linja 5)
Karhun Liikenne, #11
PM/PoMa, #338
Satakunnan Liikenne, #20
Paakinaho (kotipaikka Haapavesi) #20 ***en ole koskaan aiemmin havainnoinut tuota ajopelia ennen ***

----------


## Assamies

Kylmäsen Carrus/Wagoneer Fiftyt:
Keulassa siis logoteksti metallikirjaimin: "Carrus Stainless"

Sisäkilven teksti, minkä sijainti takaoven yläpuolella:
"Utgång", tekstiä ei siis ole suomeksi
"Vid nödfall vrid vredet - Dörren öppnas" -tätäkään ei lue suomen kielellä
-
Valmistuskilpi:
"Omklädd av Wagoneer Coachworks, Helsingborg" (siis, ei Göteborg -kuten aikaisempana olin esittänyt...  :Embarassed:  )

----------


## Assamies

Salmelan antiiikkibusseista:
Bongattu la 2.2.: "N24".
Käsittääkseni Veljekset Salmela Simosta on eräs niistä harvoista bussioperaattoreista, joilla on vielä käytössään wanhoja Kuttereita...  :Tongue:

----------


## Ozzy

> Kylmäsen Carrus/Wagoneer Fiftyt:
> Keulassa siis logoteksti metallikirjaimin: "Carrus Stainless"
> 
> Sisäkilven teksti, minkä sijainti takaoven yläpuolella:
> "Utgång", tekstiä ei siis ole suomeksi
> "Vid nödfall vrid vredet - Dörren öppnas" -tätäkään ei lue suomen kielellä
> -
> Valmistuskilpi:
> "Omklädd av Wagoneer Coachworks, Helsingborg" (siis, ei Göteborg -kuten aikaisempana olin esittänyt...  )


Samanlaiset ulkoperämaan kielellä olevat kyltit löytyivät kymmenistä- jopa sadoista ulkomailta kotiin uitetuista suomalaiskorisista busseista.

Omklädd tuossa yhteydessä tarkoittaa ilmeisimmin sitä, että penkit on päällystetty uudestaan ko. puljussa. Eli sisustus lienee rempattu uusiksi.
verbinä klä om ;han on sanatarkasti pukea uudestaan eli bussin kyseessäollessa sisustaa. Lähinnä tuohon termiin olen ennen törmännyt uudelleenpäällystettyjen huonekalujen yhteydessä.

----------


## Miska

> Valmistuskilpi:
> "Omklädd av Wagoneer Coachworks, Helsingborg" (siis, ei Göteborg -kuten aikaisempana olin esittänyt...  )


Googlettamalla löysin jonkinlaisen yrityshakemiston tms. ja siellä oli yrityksestä seuraavanlainen kuvaus: 

WAGONEER COACHWORKS, Helsingborg
Exklusivare inredningar i skinn, tyg eller vinyl. Vi upp-daterar eller bygger om ditt fordon med nya mattor, dörrsidor, paneler, säten, innertak, suffletter etc.

Eli juuri Ozzyn mainitsemia ajoneuvojen sisustushommia tuo yritys tuntuisi tekevän.

----------


## Assamies

Bussilinjojen kohtaamisia eilen:
19: #87 / #98
20: #71 / #41 & #32
4: #76 / #55

***-matkustin itse ensinmainituissa, joten siinä ohella tuli myöskin ote omasta ajopäiväkirjastani  :Wink:  ***

----------


## Assamies

Porin Linjat, "männä-su":
Menneenä sunnuntaina näkyi ravintola Fransmannin edustalla Porin Linjojen #55.

Eilen ma tuli "Silloilla" vastaan taas Veljekset Salmelan #42 (ei ole varma havainto). Auto kuitenkin tyypiltään "kasari-Scania".

----------


## Assamies

Bussihavaintoja tänään:  :Cool: 

Kuopion Liikenne: #55 (Kabus)
Oulaisten Liikenne: #53 (Eagle 560)
Pohjolan Matkat: #442 (Eagle 540)
*** -käytän itse termejä: PM sekä PoMa ***

Bongasin myöskin yhden Käkelän Liikenten auton (kotipaikka Raahe) sekä haapavetisen Paakinahon kaksi autoa, joita en kyennyt saamaan bongattua. :Frown:

----------


## Assamies

Kylmäsen Liikenteen VanHool'in *tapaus*:

Hyvä tilaisuus eli mahdollisuus bongata teliauto VanHool, on klo 16:n jälkeen. Silloin ajetaan 70M. Se on erikoispikavuoro suoraan Oulusta Tyrnävälle. Ilmeisen "suuren kannatuksen" ansiosta tämä vuoro vaatii tavanomaista mittavamman ajopelin.
Tavoitteeni on itselleni henkilökohtaisella tasolla ajaa tämä moottoritiereitti, ja palata sitten ns. standardivuorolla Limingan kautta takaisin. :Biggrin:  :Wink:

----------


## killerpop

> Pohjolan Matkat: #442 (Eagle 540)
> *** -käytän itse termejä: PM sekä PoMa ***


Vaihtoehdot: Eagle 560 tai Falcon 540, ei kuitenkaan niiden yhdistelmä. Pohjolan Matka -kalustolistaus




> Bongasin myöskin yhden Käkelän Liikenten auton (kotipaikka Raahe) sekä haapavetisen Paakinahon kaksi autoa, joita en kyennyt saamaan bongattua.


Bongasit, mutta ei saanut bongattua  :Confused:  





> Eilen ma tuli "Silloilla" vastaan taas Veljekset Salmelan #42 (ei ole varma havainto). Auto kuitenkin tyypiltään "kasari-Scania".


Täältä saanemme "kasari-Scanialle" jonkinlaisen tyyppimerkinnän. Jos oikein tulkitsen "kasarin", niin sillähän voisi tarkoittaa mitä tahansa 80-lukuista Scaniaa. Tässä tapauksessa ilmeisesti Suomessa varsin harvinaista F112 -hetkualustaa.

----------


## Assamies

Jep! Sarjassamme "bongaamattomia bonjauksia..."  :Biggrin: 

Selvisi ainaski toi: VanHool'in eli Piiitkänbusan arvoitus...  :Laughing: 

Em. auto kulkenee aamuisin n.kl. 07:05 Tyrnävältä M-vuorona, ja palailee kohti Liminkaan, missä suorittaa aamuisen kouluvuoron (=>kl. 9). Van Hool ajaa myöskin ajaa iltapäivän kouluajon vasta käyttöönsä vihityltä Hannu Krankan koululta Tupokseen. Tiedon voi varmistaa ja tarkistaa mm. Lakeuden Joutsenesta sekä Rantalakeudesta, jotka paikallisia kotiseutulehtiä.

Muistin vuoksi vielä: M-vuoro Tyrnävälle (keskusta) on ajettu, vaan VanHool (Pitkäbussi) ei vielä olla... *nolo*  :Frown:

----------


## Assamies

Otosta ajopäivyristä, ***ajattamo** Kylmäsen Liikenne:

70#7
70#8
70M#8
70#9/2x (+blk, "normi" Scania/CarrusFifty)

----------


## Assamies

Tänään ajettua: 70#8 (blk. -70#9)

***Selvisi myöskin, että Kylzin #10 on sininen bussi, "Kalabussissa" -Kalaliike Hätälän mainostunnukset: ei olla toistaiseen havaittu mitään erillistä numerotunnusta***

----------


## Assamies

Pongaus- ja bonjaus-virheet:

Usein vastaantulevan liikenteen johdosta ei kykene aina havainnoimaan vastaansaapuvan bussiauton järjestystunnusta, sentään liikennöijän värit kylläkin.  :Confused: 

Tänään ajeli vastaan mm. Käkelän #72 (Star 502, a.o. auto aiemminkin pongattu vakiolinjallaan Oulusta Raaheen) sekä Paakinahon #22.

----------


## Assamies

Tänään ajettua: (KSK)
21#40 (EIK-340, Lahti402)

Eilen bongattua: (ei ajoja)
Paakinahon Scania 112, #12 Äimärautiolla
---
#1 ajamassa linjaa 32 (KSK)
---
linjojen bussikohtauksia: (KSK)
3-#62/#64
19-#69/#68
- - -
KSK:n #55 (Lahti400) näyttäisi siirtyneen pysyvämmin linjalle 4...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Assamies

Koskilinjan #51 (BNA-900)
Oli tänään linjalla 7. Ajelin sillä Iskosta Kakezulle (Kaukovainio). #51 Volvo on usein eri linjalla: ollut mm. 12, 13, 20, ... Kaikkia en voi mitenkään niistä muistaa!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

12:sta ajelevat usein Scania Scalat #8 ja #75. Tänään osui minun kohdalle #8.  :Wink:

----------


## Assamies

#59 Lahti-400:nen näkyy kuljeskelevan taajaan linjaa 22. Toinen tavanmukainen ajopeli e.m. reitillä (Kempele-Haukipudas, yliopiston kautta) on myös Lahti-400 #36.
Tänään nähtiin yleensä linja 8:aa ajava #21 (CityL) linjalla 9.

Ajoja eli ookauksia: 70#9, 22#56 sekä 7#88.

Tyypillisimmät linjan 7 (Kuivasranta-Keskusta-Kaukovainio-Kaakkuri) ajopelit:
 #10, #44, #97 (Lahti-402), #88.

BNA-900 #51 havaittu linjoilla 7 ja 8, eri päivinä.

----------


## Assamies

Selvisi ne lenttokenttäbussitkit: CarrusVega L... :Very Happy: 
Näitä siis, #49, #68, #69, #87, #98...

Ja linja 8:n #90:n olin väärin laittanut: r.no olikin FGS-*6*90, ei siis -890... :Embarassed:

----------


## Assamies

Kummaa korttihäikkää...
No nyt on kuitenkin mennyt "kortti kiinni", eli bussikyyti pitää hoitaa "raakalla rahalla".
BusCom:in etäkortti on kummitellut jo jonkin tovin. Eräs "Koskikuski" epäilikin kortin sisältä olevan langan poikki: nimittäin kuljettajan on käytettävä etäkorttia laitteella "kuskin päässä". Matkustajan puoleinen etälukulaite on "ymmärtänyt" matkakorttia toisin ajoin vaihtelevasti.
Ilmeisesti näissä BusCom:in laitteissa on ollut monenmoista "lastentautia" ja kortin on saanut vaihtaa uuteen kohtalaisen taajaan. Muovinen kortinpäällys on kuitenkin lisännyt toimintaikää tuntuvasti.

----------


## Assamies

#51 eli BNA-900 havaittu linjalla 14 (Kaukovainio-Välivainio). Havainto tehty muutama päivä sitten. Bussi tainnee olle Volvo-alustainen Wiima K202..?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Confused:

----------


## Assamies

Salmelan Kutter:
Salmelan autoja voi mainiosti bongailla myöskin esim. Merikosken taskussa. Siellä sijaitsee myöskin "Koskikuskien" työtilat, ja he vaihtavat tuuria Merikosken pysäkeillä valtaosin, Torikadun joukkoliikennekadun ohella (etenkin linja 9).

Jokunen päivä sitten näkyi Salmelan N24 olevan ajossa. Tuo bussi on Kutter-korinen.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> #51 eli BNA-900 havaittu linjalla 14 (Kaukovainio-Välivainio).


Linjan 14 eteläinen päätepysäkki ei ole enää Kaukovainiolla.  Reitti on muuttunut hieman ja on nykyään Välivainio-Hiironen.

http://kartta.ouka.fi

----------


## Assamies

Telibusseista:
Uudet Kutsenits-citybussithan ovat (yllätys-yllätys) teliautoja.
Kylmäsellä näkyy olevan toinenkin pitkä telibussi VanHool:in lisäksi. VanHool on Scania 112-alustainen.
Toinen Kylmäsen teliauto on ScaniaCarrus, ja sisustus tai verhoilu muistuttaa paljon Fifty:jä. En tiedä onko sitten ruotsalaisfirma Wagoneer Göteborgista sisustanut sitten tuon mainitun bussin. R:no on CGK-642.

----------


## Assamies

Assamies Turkkuses: olin siis todella marraskuun loppupäivinä -06 seikkailemassa Turun toreilla. Linja, millä ajelin oli luultavasti 18. 16:a olin ehdotellut. Sitä linjaa (16) ei näytä edes olevan bussivihkosen perusteella. (TuKL:n bussiopas=bussillinen iloa)

----------


## Assamies

Cityajelua:
eilen 70#8, 7#88, A#3, C (#84???)
tänään C#84

Bg:
6#91, 50#4 (Vector), 9#94, 12#25 ja B#82. CB #24 ei linjalla, ilmeisesti siirtoajo Medipoliksen suunnalta.

----------


## Assamies

...ja vielä yhden kerran se Kyltsin Scania112-VanHool:
VanHool (=VanhaLen..?  :Laughing:  ) ajeleepi ilmeisesti aamun moottoritietä menevät vuoroajot eli M-vuoron Tyrnävän keskustasta aamulla ennen klo 8:aa. Sen jälkeen, se menee sitten kuljettamaan koulukyytiläisiä Limingan Tupoksesta yläasteelle ja lukioon.

"Bongausarvoa" koituu sikäli merkityksellisesti, että Tupokseen on suunnitteilla oma yläaste. Ja se taas saattaa vaikuttaa koulukyyditysten järjestelyihin...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Assamies

Viime-perjantaista Ylikiimingin reissuani en kirjaa tähän ylös. Enkä myöskään tuona päivänä tekemiäni bussipongauksia. -assamies-

----------


## Assamies

La 5.4.-08: ajot, 1#53 (Volvo 8700LE), 9#103 (ScaniaScala) -jonka bussilinjan kohtaus #52:n kanssa (CityL, "Zeppelin").

----------


## Assamies

Assamies kävi tänään Lumijoella:
 70:n liitännäisvuoro Liminka-Lumijoki. Ajokkina Ajokki-korinen, olisiko Scania jostain "kasikyt"-luvun lopulta? R:no on EKO-508, numero Kylmäsen listoilla on #3 (ex.#8). Meno sekä paluu, jatko Ouluun #8:lla.
 
 Minusta pitäisi laittaa Tyrnävän M-vuoro 71:ksi ja Limingan 72:ksi. Sekä vastaten Liminka-Lumijoki vielä 73:ksi. Se selkiyttäisi paljon!!
 
Edelleen eteenpäin: 9#19 (CityL).

 Lukuisia <<bongauksia>>, taikka >>pongauksia<< : Esim. Karhun #34, sekä SunnyBuses #84... Vääntäköötpä joku rikkiviisas sitten vielä rautalankaa vaikka tästäkin ilmausmuodon tarkkuudesta "p/bonga-us, -aaminen...  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Assamies

"Eko-auto"
Antti Moilasen kalustolistauksen mukaan tuo Lumijoen auto #3 Kylmäsen viherharmaissa väreissä (joka ajaa myöskin Tupoksen ja Lumijoen koululaisajoja) oli siis vm-89 Scania K113 ja kori Ajokki City.  :Tongue:

----------


## Assamies

Ajoja ja bongauksia tältä päivältä:
Tänään to 10.4.-08:
11#96 ("Oulun Energia", Lahti402) ja CB A#84. On näköjään vaihtunut A-linjalla entisestä #3:sta #84:ksi.

Ammattiopisto Luovin ja Tietomaan nurkilta: Velj. Paakinahon (kotipaikka Haapavesi) #17. Scania Carrus, malli Classic Comfort. Sekä myöskin A.Möröllä käytössä oleva reittiliikenteessä käytettävä malli Falcon540. Alusta on Volvo B10M. Auto oli #25.
Rautasillan kohdalla (Oulun Lääninvankila) A.Mörön #28 (Lahti400) koululaisajossa.
Koskilinjat: 20#90 (tavallisesti #90 ajaa linjaa 8) ja 8#17. Edellispäivänä #17 ajoi linjaa 19.
Sunny Buses #84 Raaheen, pongattu linjaltaan Rautasaaren pysäkin kohdalla.

----------


## Assamies

Seen & ridden today:6#12(Scala), 32#18(CityL), 19#17 (MKC-766, VolvoWiima vm-90), 3#38 (Scala) -jonka bussilinjan kohtaus "Silloilla" #23:n (Scala) kesken 
BG:15#42, 4#91, 4#27, 13#1, 62#15 (Y:ki), 63#10 (Y:ki via Sanginjoki), 63#131 (aikataulun mukainen reitti: aamuvuorolla vain Sankilampi)

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Seen & ridden today:6#12(Scala), 32#18(CityL), 19#17 (MKC-766, VolvoWiima vm-90), 3#38 (Scala) -jonka bussilinjan kohtaus "Silloilla" #23:n (Scala) kesken 
> BG:15#42, 4#91, 4#27, 13#1, 62#15 (Y:ki), 63#10 (Y:ki via Sanginjoki), 63#131 (aikataulun mukainen reitti: aamuvuorolla vain Sankilampi)


Olisikohan hyvä laittaa myös ne liikennöitsijät ja autojen mallit niin ymmärtäisi myös muutkin kun itse kirjoittaja?

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Olisikohan hyvä laittaa myös ne liikennöitsijät ja autojen mallit niin ymmärtäisi myös muutkin kun itse kirjoittaja?


Taitavat olla kaikki Koskilinjoja.

Linjan 63 aamuvuoro koulupäivinä 8.25 linja-autoasemalta Sankilammelle soveltuu menoon Sanginjoen retkeilyalueelle.  Suosittelen.  Aina kun olen käyttänyt sitä, olen ollut ainoa matkustaja, joten enemmänkin mahtuisi.  Paluu voi tuottaa vähän ongelmaa.  Retki  pitää suunnitella siten, että se päättyy iltapäivällä Ylikiimingintielle.  Ylikiimingistä lähtee 14.00, 15.00 ja 17.05 linjan 62 bussit sitä kautta.   :Smile:

----------


## paltsu

Voisitko kenties kirjottaa jatkossa nämä havaintosi hieman rauhallisemmin?  :Eek:  Sitten toinen juttu että Kylmäsen Liikenteellä on kaksi Carrus Fifty korilla olevaa telibussia. 

Ja edelleen se sisustusliike on Helsingborgissa eikä Göteborgissa. Neljäntenä nyt on melko vakituiseen ollut Koskilinjojen #19 (Carrus CityL) ja #103 (Lahti Scala), #52 (Carrus CityL) linjalla 9.

Ja sitten kun tunnut kerran ajelevan kovasti noilla linjoilla nii käväseppä tai kysäseppä Kylmäsen Liikenteen kuskeilta että mikä vuoro käy Hirvinevan asemalla mutkan siinä iltapäivän taitteessa  :Very Happy: 

Viijes asia niin ne "SunnyBuses" linja-autot kuuluvat Pohjolan Matka Oy:n kalustoon.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> mikä vuoro käy Hirvinevan asemalla mutkan siinä iltapäivän taitteessa


Olisiko Limingan kouluvuoro?
Reittikartta:  http://kotisivukone.fi/files/kylmase.../hirvineva.jpg
Aikataulu:  http://www.kylmasenliikenne.com/10

Hirvinevalla lienee edelleen asemarakennus nimikyltteineen.  Siellä voisi joskus käydä vaikka kuvaamassa, jos sieltä pääsisi iltapäivällä poiskin...   :Smile:

----------


## Assamies

eräs probleema:
Koiviston Auto- yhtymään kuuluva Koskilinjat Oy sekä toinen bussiliikenneyhtiö A. Mörö Oy ovat yhdistäneet toimintojaan. Käsitän tätä siten, että A.Mörö Oy (perustajanaan sotien aikainen entinen kaukopartiomies Arvo Mörö) on joutunut Koiviston Auto- yhtymän omistukseen. Tämä aiheuttaa tuossa yhteydessä päällekäisyyttä.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Yleensä onnikka- bongaukset ovat Koskilinjojen, ellei erikseen mainittu. Olen muuttanut merkintäkäytäntöäni välillä, mikä saattanee "friikeimpiä" varmastikin häiritä. Pahoittelen! Muuten en ymmärrä sitä, että millä tavalla minun pitäisi rauhoittua..?  :Confused: 

Hirvinevalla en ole käynyt. Uskoisin sen olevan pääsääntöisesti koululaiskyyti. Asemarakennus on varmaankin kaunis ja vaikka kuvaamisen arvoinen. :Very Happy:

----------


## Assamies

Hirvineva:
Linjareittikartta näyttäisi päätepisteenään olevan Rantakylän koulun. Tuossa koulussa aikaisemmin itse "aamujaan kärsineenä" uskoisin tietäväni nyt tässä kohdassa. Ao. reittiä siis hoiteli aikaisemmin liminkalainen E.Korte Oy (yhtiömuodosta en ole tässä kohdassa varma, perustaja jo edesmennyt liikennöitsijä Eero Korte). E.Kortteen liikennöintiyhtiö sulautettiin tyrnäväläisen Kylmäsen Liikenne Oy:n omistukseen vuosia sitten.

----------


## Assamies

Ja taas muuan ongelma:
Tämän palstan viestejä ei enää jälkeenpäin pääse ollenkaan oikaisemaan. Se olisi hyvä, etenkin kun asiavirheitä ja "väärinlukuja" jos tuppaa tulemaan.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Monesta yksityisdetskusta minulla ei ole adekvaatteja tietoja saatavilla. Havaintoni perustan usein sen varaan, kuin mitä esim. ao. pongattavan auton omissa teksteissä on ilmoitettuna. Näin esim. Koskilinjojen auto #6:n kohdalla, sillä auton kyljessä on virheellinen mallimerkintä (City M, kun bussiajoneuvon malli oikeasti oli CityU).  :Mad: 

Sitä en tiedä, että mistäkö syystä Helsingborg oli vaihtunut tekstissäni Göteborgiin. Ajatusvirhe kaiketi. Ja kuten mainitsin jo aikaisempana, ei tällä keskustelufoorumilla pääse enää "vikailmoituksiaan" jäljempänä oikomaan...  :Eek:

----------


## paltsu

Tuossa eilettäin Kallisensuoran pysäkiltä hyppäsin 19:27 linjalle 70 jolla menin Kempeleeseen. Se oli Pohjolan Matkan vuoro ja yllätyin kun sieltä ei tullutkaan Carrus Fifty vaan Carrus Vector Classic #84 Sunny Busesin teippauksin. Ajellut eilisen illan kys. linjaa.

----------


## TEP70

> Lukuisia <<bongauksia>>, taikka >>pongauksia<< : Esim. Karhun #34, sekä SunnyBuses #84... Vääntäköötpä joku rikkiviisas sitten vielä rautalankaa vaikka tästäkin ilmausmuodon tarkkuudesta "p/bonga-us, -aaminen...


No kun nyt itse kommentteja pyydät, voin laukaista yhden. Ainakin lintupuolella bongaaminen tarkoittaa sitä, että ennakkotiedon perusteella mennään katsomaan jotain tiettyä asiaa. Jos istutaan bussissa ja nähdään satunnaisia vastaantulevia busseja, ei kyseessä ole bongaaminen vaan havainnointi. Toki kyse on bongaamisesta, jos matkustaa jonnekin nähdäkseen jonkin tietyn auton, jonka kuuluisi olla juuri siellä.  :Wink:

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Linjan 63 aamuvuoro koulupäivinä 8.25 linja-autoasemalta Sankilammelle soveltuu menoon Sanginjoen retkeilyalueelle.


Eilen perjantaina kävin Sanginjoella retkeilemässä.  Linjan 63 vuoro oli yllättävän aikaisin Tuirassa.  Kun kysyin kuljettajalta, sain tietää, että lähtöaika on 20 yli.  Kuitenkin Koskilinjojen sekä painetussa että nettiaikataulussa lähtöaika on 8.25.  Linjan 63 aikataulu: http://www.koskilinjat.fi/aikataulut...talvi/631.html

Sanginjoella oli metsätiellä ajettu autolla useita kertoja viimeisimmän lumisateen jälkeen ja helpointa oli kävellä urissa.  Toisaalta lunta ei ollut kovin paksulti, joten kävely olisi sujunut muutenkin.  Kalimeenlampi oli jäässä ja jää lumen peitossa.  Pitkospuiden päällä lumi oli niin kovaa, että hanki kantoi kävelijän (yli 90 kg).

Paluumatkalla 14.00 Ylikiimingistä lähtenyt linjan 62 bussi oli kaupungin rajalla kello 14.20.  Kaupungin rajalla kilometritaksa muuttuu tasataksaksi, joten rajan yli kannattaa kävellä.  Jos olisi ollut seutulippu, niin sitten ei olisi ollut väliä.  Rajaseutu on asumatonta, joten merkittyä pysäkkiä ei ole.  Bussi näyttää tarvittaessa pysähtyvän P-merkityllä levikkeellä.  Lähin merkitty pysäkki on Kiimingin puolella yli kilometrin päässä ja kaupungin puolella vielä kauempana.  

Suomen Kulkuneuvot (esimerkiksi) vuodelta 1975 kertoo: "Asetuksen mukaan saa säännöllisellä vuorolla kulkeva linja-auto pysähtyä yleensä asianmukaisesti merkityillä pysäkkipaikoilla, silloin kun ne on viranomaisen toimesta kyseisellä tiellä merkitty, eikä koskaan 750 m lähempänä merkittyä pysäkkipaikkaa.  Siellä missä pysäkkimerkkejä ei ole, on pysähtyminen sallittua ainoastaan sellaisissa paikoissa, joissa näkyvyys ajoneuvon ohitse molempiin suuntiin on vähintään 100 metriä."  Ehkä tämä on vieläkin voimassa?

----------


## paltsu

Koskilinjojen #46 eli Lahti Scala lähti linjalle 62 Ylikiiminkiin kello 15:00.

----------


## kaakkuri

Määki pongasin;
Lahti 402 + 10-volvo BLE (sähköyhtiön teipeissä, #48?) puomin nokassa Kajaanintiellä sairaalan pysäkiltä konttorille yhtiön oman hinurin (10-volvo) perässä ja Koskilinjojen maaleissa ollut K202 ajamassa linjaa 60 toisella puolen tietä tulossa vastaan. Hienosti sopi rullakilpiin numerot.
Niin se Mörön sulautus on edennyt hyvästi.

Ihan mielenkiinnosta, oliko Scalan näyttöön saatu linjan 62 tiedot? Koiviston Auton aikaan ainakin osataan käyttää niitä näyttöjä paremmin kuin itsenäinen Koskilinjat osasi.

----------


## paltsu

Joo kyllä siinä oli linjan numero ja mihin menossa. Laitan kuvan. Eilettäin oli linjalla 9 Koskilinjojen Volvo 8700 korinen linja-auto.

----------


## Assamies

Vl:n Kaleva kertoilee Sanginjoen tien kelirikosta. Ja jos tämä ei nyt aivan väärin mennyt, niin probleema koskee myös linja 63:n kulkemisia.  :Icon Frown:

----------


## Assamies

Hmm? Kyllä minusta tuo Koskilinjojen #46 on ScaniaScala. Kalustolistalta voi aina toki tarkistaa.

Yleensä ei linjalla 9 Volvo8700LE:itä näy. En muista koskaan bonganneeni. Myöskään Vego:ja ei linja 9:llä kulje.

----------


## Assamies

Kylmäsen oma galleria: http://www.kylmasenliikenne.com/5

----------


## Assamies

Tupos-bussi:

Yritin tässä viim ti ip. koittaa Kylmäsen kouluauton kyytiin klo 15:n jälkeen. Vaan en päässyt, sillä auto (VanHool) ajoi pysäyttämismerkistä huolimatta ohi.  :Eek:  Haja-asutusalueelle ei olla linja-autojen paikallisliikenteelle pysäkkejä laitettu, eikä edes pysäkinmerkkejä. Ylikiimingin keskusta on myös eräs tällainen hankala alue. Oudompi matkalainen ei välttämättä osaa jäädä päätepisteessä, joka on paikallisen S-Marketin vierusta.  Tämä siis koskee Oulu-Y:ki välisiä reittejä 62 ja 63. Pysäkkipaikan sijaintina on mäelle nousevan tien risteämä.  :Frown:

----------


## Assamies

Bussibongarin taivAS:
1. Kauppatori, vierellä sekä Kaupunginteatteri että Pääkirjasto. Vastapäätä SAS Radisson -hotellia.
2. Tietomaa. Vastapäätä Ammattiopisto Luovia, wanhan Åströmin Nahkatehtaan vieressä.
3. Merikosken Sillat
4. Ol l.as.
5. Toripakan pääpysäkki

----------


## Assamies

Bongatut tänään:
¤Karhun Liikenne, #19
¤Kemin Liikenne:
-Kutter Clipper
-Van Hool

¤Korkia-aho, Sievi
Yksi Scania 113-alustainen Lahti 451 oli myös, se ehkä ei ollut edellisen ajopeli...  :Confused: 
Pari melko tuoretta tapausta Eaglea uudella maskilla, joka mielestäni tuo mieleen Scalan maskin....
-joista yksi oli ¤Osmo Ahon #10, "Retki-Oskari"

----------


## Assamies

"Hassuja mutta mielenkiintoisia tunnistusmerkkejä" erityyppisille busseille:
-tunnistan Wiiman parhaiten lievästi ovaalinmuotoisesta takalasista, tietty Volvon wanhanmallinen "poikkiviiva" on myös hyvä, samoinkuin korin neliömäiset sivulasit
-ScaniaScalan maski on pyöreämuotoinen, takaikkuna soikio, kylki "tasaisen kantikas", moottorin rohea, "roksuttava" käyntiääni
-Lahti402:n keula on samantapainen kuin City-sarjan pelien (L, M, U), takalasit pienenevät keskirungosta, takaosassa on viisi valoa kaikkiaan
-Vegojen tunnistus sujuu parhaiten keskiosan tavarahyllyköistä
-Lahti400:t ovat korkeakoriset, ja niiden ikkunat ovat kapeat, sijainti korkealla
-City-luokan korit ovat "tiiliskivimaiset" -suorakulmat, kori matalammalta vaikuttava kuin Lahti400:ssa
-Volvo8700:ssa on kolme pientä keulavaloa, jotka muotoiltu "henkilöautomaiseen" tyyliin: lisäksi perimmäinen sivutakalasi saattaa olla toisia pienempi sekä takaikkuna viisikulmainen, se on alasivultaan viisto reunoista

----------


## Assamies

1:tä ajoi normaalin 11.n #96 eli puolimatala peli. Auto saapui huomattavasti myöhästyneenä (n.10min.)  Toripakan pysäkille tänään klo 14.30 jälkeen.
Eilisestä ajanut myöskin toinen 402 Ykköstä. #48:sta tyhjeni kuskilta kuulemani mukaan takatyyny. Auto kulkenut huomattavan suuressa lastissa eli täynnään matkustajia. Vaihdettu tilalle normaali 20:n #41 eli Volvo8700.

----------


## Assamies

Ajot tänään:
C#84, A#3 (x2), 9#67, 1#41, 9#103.

----------


## Assamies

Eilen näkyi 1:sellä #75 ja 7:lla #95.

Ajoni eilen: 19#98, A#82(???), 20#2, 17#102, 17#101 ja 17:lla vielä 71. Lopuksi 19#69. #101 kiersi Ylä-Tuiran kautta, koska vaihtokuski oli ajanut epähuomiossa väärälle vaihtopysäkille.

----------


## kaakkuri

Määki pongasin. Taas. Carrus Vega L (JEM-802) oli muuttunut kokovalkoiseksi. Liekö menossa johonkin uuteen teippiin, nämä taitavat olla olleet koko ikänsä Finnairin teipeissä?

Kylmäsen teippeihin oli ilmaantunut myös (minulle) aikaisemmin tuntematon Fifty, valkoinen (puna-kelta-raitainen?) teliauto. Virman nimi oli kuitenkin saatu kylkeen vaikkei virallisissa väreissä ollutkaan. Taitaa Kylmäsellä olla jo melko kokoelma Fiftyjä.

----------


## paltsu

Ei tuo Carrus Vega L:ä (JEM-802) ole ollut koskaan edes finnair-teipeissä. On ollut kylläkin ihan Koskilinjojen omissa väreissä.

----------


## kaakkuri

Ai jahas, olin jotenkin siinä väärässä luulossa että kaikki Vegat oli aikanaan lentokenttähommissa. Lieneekö niin että Kylmäsen Scaniat (3 kpl, 2xFifty ja 1 Van Hool) ovat seudun ainoat katuri-/lähiliikenneteliautot?

----------


## Assamies

JEM-802:
Taitaa olla #102. Mainittu peli kulkee paljon 17:lla. Sekin reitti muuttunut, ja on nyttemmin osin päällekkäinen 7:n kanssa. 17 meni ennen Oulunsuuhun, (-taikka oikeastaan tulkitsisin aloitus/päätepysäkin enemmän Kastelliin kuuluvana...) mutta muutettu kulkemaan Kaakkuriin.

Olen ajanut tuolla: eli 17#102. Myöskin #101 ajanut ao. linjaa, Vega sekin.

----------


## Assamies

Toinenkin peli "uusissa ilmeissä":
CityL #45 on muutettu YIT:n tunnuksiin. Joskus ollut linja 17:n "standardi" peli, myöskin ajeleskellut paljon 12:a.
#116 ja #122 näkyisivät käyneen maalaamossa, tämä vain pelkkä oma olettamukseni. Enimmälti palvelevat tilausajossa, ja ovat Eagleja.

----------


## Assamies

Kutsun Ylä-Tuiraksi Merikosken Taskun itäpuolta ja Ala-Tuiraksi taasen länsipuolta. Toinen on yläjuoksuun päin ja toinen taas alajuoksulla, mereen päättyvänä kohtana Oulujokea.

Merikosken Tasku on Koskilinjojen kuljettajien vaihtopysäkki: se on kaksihaarainen kumpaankin kulkusuuntaan. Harvoin vaihdetaan ajuria Kuvernöörin pysäkillä. Toripakka on toinen vaihtopysäkki ja näitä käyttävät lähinnä linja 9:ää ajavat kuljettajat. Citybussien ohjastajat vaihtavat useimmiten Kaupungintalon kohdalla. Hyvin harva Koskilinjojen bussilinjoista ei poikkea Merikosken Taskussa, ja Ysi on yksi näitä harvoja nykyään.

----------


## paltsu

Tänään on linjalla 9 liikenteessä Koskilinjojen #75 eli niitä alkupään Scaloja, jotka normaalisti ajelevat linjalla 12.

----------


## Assamies

Koskilinjojen systeemit vaihtuneet melkoisen "isosti":
-esimerkistä käypi vaikkapa linjalle 60 Muhokselle lähtenyt #87, joka on lentokenttäbussi Vega. Päivä oli viime pe ip.

Kuopion Liikenteen #70 näkyi tänään.
Perjantaina taasen KSL:n eli Keski-Suomen Liikenteen teliauto #4.

Salmelan Kutteria näkyili myöskin, olisikohan ollut N14? Tunnuksen väritys oli jotensakin erikoinen, se taisi olla punertavan ruskea. Tunnuksen paikka Salmelan onnikoissa on tavanmukaisimmin "reunassa" eli auton kulmassa.

----------


## Assamies

Tän-nään...
 :Wink: 
Linjalla 1 ajeli #100. Se on "Koksilinjojen"  :Biggrin:  CityL. Tavanmukaisimmin #100 on ajanut linjalla 14...

----------


## Assamies

Jotta kaikkein frii*kemi*piä risois...  :Razz: 
Tänään näkyi Km l-as.
Salmelan "viistotakaikkunainen" ja joten ehkä siis, 70-luvun keulalla... (???)
N20: Peli on  _K u t t e r_

Eilen näkyi taasen keskustassa linjan päässä kääntymässä "Lahtisen" neli-nolla-kakkonen, tapaus oli #96 eli "Oulu-Energia" (JCM-x96) linjalla 29. Linja on muuttunut kesän alusta.

Tulin Kemijärven yöjunalla Kemistä. Nykyään paljolti Sr1:t vetävät näitä junia, ja ne ovat useimmiten 00-sarjaa. Tämä tieto pohjautuu havaintoihini, eivätkä ne ole adekvaatteja/kompetenttisia.

Joku toinen saattaa esittää toisenlaisen tiedon aivan yhtä hyvin. Kaikenlaiset nipottajat hajotkoot vaan aivan rauhassa siihen. Hahmotuskykyni on puutteellinen, ja se häiriöityy suhteellisen herkästi.

Hyvin luultavasti Kouvolan iltajuna (ex. P707) vaihtoi. Veturina Sr1 nr. 3024. Junarunko jäi siis asemalle (Ol r.as).

Vaununi P874:ssä oli Ei(?) 23223. En jaksa katsoa tätä tietoa tarkkaan nyt vaunut.org:sta. Sinisen päivävaunun valmistusvuosi nyt kuitenkin on vm-82. Olen matkustanut sillä monta monituista kertaa aikaisemminkin. Se kulkee hyvin usein Kemijärven yöjunassa. Veturina oli Sr1, nr. 3042. Veturikuskit vaihtavat Oulussa, liikennekeskuksen (junanohjausterminaali) vieressä rampilla (jossa myös puomit) odottaa vaihtavaa junakuskia yleensä farmari-mallin Skoda Octavia.

Nykyinen P874 oli ennen P274. Ja sitä ennen P68. Aikuisella iällä kuljin silloin tällöin tai tuon tuosta P64- tunnuksisella junalla. "Vastapoolit" tuolloin olivat P67 (yllättävästi, sillä P69 oli se myöhäinen aamujuna Roi:hin - ja P67 oli aikaisemmin päiväpikajuna...) ja P63, ja tietty P273 käänteisin järjestyksin... Lähdin tuolloin Roi:sta varusmiespalveluksessa ollessani (P64). Kerran olen ajanut P63:lla Kemijärvelle eli junayhteyden pääteasemalle. Se tapahtui vuoden 1992 syksyllä. Silloin taisi olla juuri se kaikkein paras ruska-aika meneillään...  :Cool:

----------


## Assamies

Tän-nään havaittua sekä derwissii Cemist'...  :Laughing: 

Olen menossa ilta/yöpikajunalle P874 Kemistä Ouluun. Lippu on atm:ltä hommittu...

Nähtyä tänään:
Velj Salmelan N2 Kem l-as. - rek.nro: LHS-200. "Linjalipassa" luki Tornio. Peli oli Kutter, ehkä sitä vanhempaa mallia.
#41 kohti Oulua Kemistä, bongauksen sijaintina Kemin keskustan liepeillä.
Raahen lähettyvillä Oulaisten Liikenteen #70.

----------


## Assamies

Kemijärven yöjuna P874:
Veturina Sr1, nro 3078.
Kuljettajan vaihto OL, kiittelin kuskia tasaisesta kyydistä.
SähköryBän kyyti onkin parantunut esim. v:desta -90/91.
Se on tasaista, eikä nykivää.
Ennen oli veturien vaihtoasema Oulussa, jos siitä vain saanen arvon "palsta-niuhottajia"  huomautella...

V:nu, Eit 23172, Pasilan konepaja Helsinki, vm-81.
Paikkkaa en laita, enkä sitä vähäisellä ällilläni kykene tajuamaan, jahka jos en sitä ilmoittaisi. Sitten se menee jo pahasti Juopon hommiksi... (ts. Suopo)...  :Mad:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Assamies

to 26.06.08: -Raahe-Kemi-

Käkelän Liikenteen #90 vuoroajollaan Oulusta Raaheen. Bongauspaikkana Pattijoki.

Paakinahon (Velj. Paakinaho, Haapavesi) #25 kaukolinjallaan (ei kuitenkaan Express Bus eli EB) Oulusta Haapavedelle. Korin mallin mukaan päätellen kyseessä olisi ollut Carrus Star, mahdollisesti 502-mallinen.

Heiskasen (HL) linjaliikenneyhtiön #99 "SAS" linjalla Hepolahteen eli "Veiskan" tehtaille Kemin Veitsiluotoon. Linja oli 2A. Bussi oletettavasti Wiiman korilla oleva. Rekisterinumeroa ei ehditty taltioida. Kuvia bongaustapahtumasta ei ole.

Velj. Salmelan vaaleanruskea Kutter Kem l-as. Auto erimallinen, kuten esim. N20. Oletettavasti "samaa sarjaa" kuin esim. N2. Näissä ollut takaikkuna viistosti kaareutuvana taaksepäin. Etusäleikkö myöskin toisenmallinen, ja "kulmikkaampi tapaus". Keula on Volvolta vahvasti näyttävä, ja tuo selvästi esiin 70-luvun tyylin. Mallina tähän vertailukohdaksi vaikkapa Volvon 70-lukulainen 142-144-145-164 sarja tuolla henkilöautopuolella...  :Smile: 

Tulo Kemistä Ouluun "Tornion pikajunalla" P872 (to, la ja su Kolarista).
Veturina oli "Iso-Vaalee" Dr16 n:ro 2811.
Vaunu oli konduktöörinvaunu Efit 23561. Mahdollisesti ehkä voinut olla myöskin Efit 23651. Asian voisi halukas tarkistaa osoitteesta www.vaunut.org.
Vaunu valmistettu VR:n Pasilan konepajalla Helsingissä vuonna 1985. Tuon detaljin sentään kerkesin bongata...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Assamies

-Eilen (ke, 2.7.-08) havaittua:

Kem l-as. : Salmelan N2 Kutter. Rek.nro on LHS-200. Auton etulipassa ajosuuntaa osoittavana tekstinä "Tornio".

Oulaisten Liikenteen #70 Raaheen Oulusta.
Kyseisellä linjalla havaittu muutaman kerran #73 sekä joskus olen myöskin olen ollut havaitsevinani #72:n ajossa ao. linjalla myöskin.
Auton väritys on huomiota herättävä, ilmaisisinko jopa: "huomiotaherättävän kirkas". Väritys ei kuitenkaan ole räikeä, joissakin ajopeleissä on kotka-silhuetti kuvattuna, sivustakäsin tietenkin. Käkelän Liikenteen (kotipaikkana Raahe) sekä Oulaisten Liikenteen (kotipaikka Oulainen) bussiautoissa esiintyvä tekstifiguuri eli logo on myöskin silmiähivelevän kaunis mielestäni. Figuuri sekä tekstin asettelu on näillä linjaliikenneyhtiöillä yhteneväinen, osittain autojen ulkoasun väriasetelma myöskin.

----------


## Assamies

Dv12-tukkijunat:

Havaittu Kem r-as. Dv12 nro: 2660. Ajeli yksinään Ajoksesta (Kemin merisatama, Kemin keskustasta siinä n. 10 km etelään) päin. Siirtyi tukkivaunuletkan eteen havaintoni mukaan Kem r-as. Aiemmin olen käyttänyt Kemin rautatieaseman lyhenteenä termiä "Km". Tämä voisi myöskin viitata jo purettuun Keminmaan rautatieasemaan. Keminmaasta käsin haarautuu johdottamaton junarata osuudelle Tornio-Kolari. Olen ajanut viime syksyllä -07 mainitun osuuden. Mielestäni se kilpailee viehätysvoimassaan yhdessä osuuden Jyväskylä-Seinäjoki kanssa. Sekin osuus on vielä toistaiseen johdottamaton eli "sähkötön". Tietysti näin, jos ei RHK ole "uusia päivityksiä" tuolle osuudelle tilannut...  :Confused:  
Välillä Oulu-Kemi (???) ajelee siinä n. 15.30 jälkeen yleensä kolmen "Reeverin" vetämä raskas tukkijuna-letka pohjoissuuntaan. Junan pituutta en ole mitannut, mutta se ylittänee pituudeltaan ehkä jopa 100m.

Kouvolan reitin "elektro-venäläiset" eli ns. 00-sarjan Sr1:t näyttävät mielestäni siirtyneet "tuonne kauaksi pohojosseen"...  :Wink:  

Luultavasti IC-yhteyksiä saattaapi tulla lisääkin sinne ex. 6-reitille. Tällä haavaa yksi IC-pari taittaa taivaltaan Sr2:n keulittamana välillä Hki-Roi.
6-reitti meinaa sitä, että ennen olivat kaikki junatunnukset 6-alkuisia, päiväpikajuna P70:ä lukuunottamatta. Sittemmin junanumerointikäytäntö muuttui. Tämä noteeraus koskee 90-luvun alkua eli 80-vuosiluvun loppua.

----------


## Assamies

Kauko & lähi:

Katsoisin rajaksi (vapaasti päätellen) kauko- ja lähibussiliikenteen rajaksi tällä tavoin... Kaukobussi olisi reittipituudeltaan 100km ylittävä standardireitti. Lähiliikenteen rajaksi pistäisin 35-50km. 35km olisi silloin tyypillinen normimaksimi sekä 50km ehdoton katto lähiliikennereitin määritelmälle. Tätä asiaa ei olla tarkasteltu "Helsingin mittasuhteista käsin".

----------


## killerpop

> Heiskasen (HL) linjaliikenneyhtiön #99 "SAS" linjalla Hepolahteen eli "Veiskan" tehtaille Kemin Veitsiluotoon. Linja oli 2A. Bussi oletettavasti Wiiman korilla oleva. Rekisterinumeroa ei ehditty taltioida. Kuvia bongaustapahtumasta ei ole.


Onneksi joku muu on taltioinut rekisterin ja kirjoittanut sen nettiinkin, että sen voi sieltä vapaasti kopioida ja kertoa tänne.
http://kotisivu.dnainternet.net/antt.../heiskanen.htm

Itseasiassa olen elänyt siinä uskossa, että tolla ex Connexin #99:llä ajetaan pääasiassa linjaa 2A. Tai ainakin kuvat ovat sellaista kertoneet.

Tuota HL-lyhennettä en suosittele vakiinnuttamaan. Hämeen Linjat ja Hyvinkään Liikenteet ovat myös potentiaalisia kirjainyhdistelmään yhdistettäviä yhtiöitä.

----------


## ultrix

> Aiemmin olen käyttänyt Kemin rautatieaseman lyhenteenä termiä "Km". Tämä voisi myöskin viitata jo purettuun Keminmaan rautatieasemaan. Keminmaasta käsin haarautuu johdottamaton junarata osuudelle Tornio-Kolari.


Kem on oikea lyhenne. "Keminmaan" asemalla tarkoittanet Laurilaa (Lla).

----------


## Assamies

Kyllä tarkoitin. Onkohan ilmeisesti sitten lyhennös päässyt muuttumaan: joskus aikanaan konduktöörinlippuun kirjoitettiin näjetsen poikkeuksetta Km-Ol esimerkiksi.

N14 eli 14 (mikä lukee auton takakulmassa) oli se vaaleanruskea Kutter. Menopeli kulkee Salmelan Veljesten kirjoissa. Rekisteri muistaakseni L-alkuinen. Bussin keula on pyöreä, ja veikkaisen mallin olevan 80-luvun alkuvuosilta. Kalustolistaus kertookin valmistumisvuoden olleen 1978.

Näkyypä olevan vielä jokin toinenkin #14:nen kalustolistauksen perusteella Salmelalla. Delta olisi sitten tämä peli.

Tänään tukkiletka ja pitkä sellainen, vähintäin parisenkymmentä vaunua. Kahden Reeverin ohjastamana ohitti Tuiran rautatiesillan tänään n. klo 15.10-15.15... Hyvinpäs näköjään jaksaa Reeveri kiskoa koivu- ja mäntylastia...  :Cool:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Assamies

Salmelan Kutter N24:
Mainittu kulkupeli tavattu Oulun katukuvassa. Malli on "pyöreällä keulalla" ja tuplavaloin varusteltu, ilmeisesti muovitus eli pleksimaski valojen suojana. Mielestäni tuo Kutterin malli eräitä kaikkein kuvauksellisimmista *linkkureista* -mitä Suomen teitten päällä liikuskelee..!  :Cool:

----------


## Assamies

Pitäisi muuttaa tätä myöskin koskemaan kiskoliikennettä...  :Confused: 

Mutta olkoonpa nyt sitten tämä otsake, kuin mitä se sattuu olemaan...  :Wink:

----------


## Assamies

Eilen, ma 25.08.-08:
Merikosken taskussa (lyhennän tämän näin: Mk/t) näkyi linja 20:n vuorokohtaus eli bussilinjan vastakkainen kohtaaminen.

Siinä olivat vastatusten Koskilinjojen #1 sekä #2. Kakkonen (Volvo8700) menossa kohden etelää sekä ykkönen (CityL) kohti pohjoista, eli Haukiputaalle päin.

Perusperiaate tässä bussilinjan kohtaamisessa on tällainen: esim. voit eräällä tietyllä samalla hetkellä valita bussin, joka menee kohden kumpaa tahansa haluamaasi matkasuuntaa.

----------


## Assamies

Härmän Liikenteen *Double-Decker* telibussi #1 "Isoo-Antti:
Kuljetti la 30.8. yhteysvälin Pännäinen-Seinäjoki. Kyyti oli komijan loihakkata.. :Biggrin: ! Istuin takaosassa, josta oli mainiot maisemalliset näkymät. Lomapassi käytössä tuolloin.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Assamies

> Härmän Liikenteen *Double-Decker* telibussi #1 "Isoo-Antti:
> Kuljetti la 30.8. yhteysvälin Pännäinen-Seinäjoki. Kyyti oli komijan loihakkata..! Istuin takaosassa, josta oli mainiot maisemalliset näkymät. Lomapassi käytössä tuolloin.


Yhteytenä tietenkin tuolloin S246/S846.

----------


## Assamies

Uusi linja: linjalla 65 bongattiin ex. A.Mörön #125. Ajopeli oli Flyer 520, ja palaamassa Y:kistä eli Ylikiimingistä. Bongauspäivä ma 15.9.  :Tongue:

----------


## Assamies

Autoton päivä 22.9.-08:
Bongasin linjalla 29 ajaneen Koskilinjojen CityL #11 (GEB-811). Yksitoistanen ajelee tavanmukaisimmin linjaa 3, taikka ainakin aiempana teki näin.

----------


## Assamies

to, 25.9.: -13#79 ja 39#15. Autot Koskilinjojen.
pe, 26.9.: -29#11 ja 39#15. Autot samoin.

----------


## Assamies

Eilen ja tänään:
ma, 29.9.: 19#73, Koskilinjat.
Käkelän Liikenne, Raahe: #35 tulossa Raahesta, bongaus Oulunlahdessa vanhalla nelostiellä.

tänään ti, 30.9.: -Kuopion Liikenteen pikavuoro Kuopiosta, #70, bongaus Oulun keskustan ta:n kohdalla.

----------


## Assamies

1.10 nähtiin Karhun Liikenteen #59 taittamassa taivaltaan Ruukkia kohden.

Sama peli (#59) nähtiin eilen su, 19.10. siinä iltaseitsemää ennen Oulunsalon kirkon vierustalla.

Pe 10.10. nähtiin Oulussa Isollakadulla #21 CityL. Linjakilpi "8" oli palamassa. Bussin sisällä oli matkustajia. Yleensä tavanmukainen Kahdeksikon reittiliikenne kulkee toiseen sijaintisuuntaan keskustaan nähden, eli "Rautasaaren" kautta.

Tavanmukaisesti linjojen 12 sekä 20 autoja tavattu linjoilla 1 ja 13. Myöskin linjan 3:lla aikaisemmin normaalisti kulkeneita vehkeitä tavattu ainakin  linjalla 20 ja 13.

Koska bongausharrastus ei enää tunnu mielekkäältä, lopetetaan merkintöjen tekemiset. Ylöskirjattuna on lukuisa määrä linja-autoliikenteeseen liittyviä merkintöjä. Osa näistä on tehty Kemissä ja Torniossa, Oulun lähialueen ohella. *Assamies*

Tämä oli viimeinen aiheeseen liittyvä merkintä tältä osin. -sama-

----------


## Assamies

En muista enää sitä havainnointipäivää...  :Confused: 
Mutta Veljekset Salmelan Kutter N24 näkyi porhaltelevan Merikosken Taskun ohi pohjoiseen (-jos nyt edes tapahtumapaikankaan olen oikein muistanut)...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Bussikuvaajista ja bongareista oli muutoin männäviikolla tv-ohjelma, joka taisi ikäänkuin puolihuolimattomasti tulla katseltua.

Salmelan busseja näkyy paljon Tornion Torpissa. Varikko on keilahallin lähettyvillä ja heti ennen Tornion keskustaan kohden mentäessä Kemistä päin.  :Smile:

----------


## Assamies

Haapavetinen eilen: Paakinahon #18 tuli Limingantullin kohdalla etelästä. En huomannut katsoa reittikilpeä, oletan että auto tuli Haapavedeltä.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Assamies

Velj. Paakinahon #23, linjakilvessä "Tilausajo Haapajärvi", matkustamo näytti olevan tyhjillään. Bongauspaikka Limingantulli, eli Oulun keskustasta eteläänpäin.

Saman liikennöijän #15 vähää myöhemmin. Niinikään matkustamo näytti olevan tyhjillään.

Koskilinjojen Volvo 9700-mallinen #78. Auto bongattiin Tietomaan kohdalla.

Valitan että olen sotkenut tilausbusseja paikallisliikenteen linja-autoille *pyhitettyyn* ketjuun.

Keskeisin ideani on ollut ilmoittaa yksittäisten autojen bongaustapahtumia, jolloin herkällä sekoontuvat keskenään paikallisajot kuin tilausajot, joita voi olla vaikeata joskus eritellä taikka yksilöidä.

----------


## Assamies

Keminmaalla näkyi Gold Linen auto, luultavasti Wiima K202-mallinen, Gold Linen pidemmän reitin bussi, #35 näkyi rautatieaseman liepeillä.

Tornioon päin taasen mentäessä moottoritiellä oli Velj. Salmelan N23 Kutter, ajoi n. yhdeksääkymppiä Tornion suuntaan. Auto oli noin puolillaan matkaajia. Nopeusrajoitus tieosuudella on 100 km/t.

Torniossa edelleen Salmelan #42 sekä #51, joka näytti minusta katsottuna Wiimalta.

----------


## Assamies

#1 näkyisi olevan Gold Linen Wiima.

Eilen näkyi Limingantullissa Revon Liikenteen #5 Eagle, reitillä 70. En ole koskaan aikaisemmin havainnut tuon operaattorin ajopelejä tällä mainitsemallani reitillä. Koska kyseessä oli sunnuntai-päivä, oletan reitin operaattorin vaihtuneen. Sunnuntai-ajoja hoiteli aiempana A.Mörö Oy, joka on sulautettu nyttemmin Koiviston Auto-yhtymään sekä Koskilinjat Oy:öön.

----------


## Assamies

Reissuterveiset *YliOulusta*..!Saavuin juuri bussivuorolla 65 tänne Yki:in. Auto oli IrisbusAxer, nyk. #115. Auto ajaa sekä 62:ta, että 65:ttä.

Tarkoitus takaisin Ouluun klo 19.00 vuorolla. Pysäkit pitää varmistaa vielä.
Tämä 65 pitää koulun/kirjaston pysäkkiä päätepysäkkinään.

Muistelen vuoro 63:n päätepysäkkinä olleen Ylikiimingin keskuskoulun. Tv: *Assamies*

----------


## Assamies

Uusi tavoite:
pitäisi ajaa Revon Liikenteen pyhävuoro 70:llä.

Aiempi tavoitteeni oli, mm. ajaa V.Alamäki Oy:n #2:lla (CityM) - jonka olen jo tehnyt.

Tämän syksyn päätähtäin oli ajaa linjalla 65, edes osittain. Nyt kuitenkin ollaan täällä Y:kissä, josta tämäkin viesti suuntautuu fyysisesti.

Omistan tämän matkan paikallisesti tunnetun järjestöaktiivin Heikki Kokon muistolle, hän oli syntyisin juuri täältä Ylikiimingistä. Hänellä oli myöskin D-ajokortti, eli bussinkuljettajan virallinen pätevyys.

H.Kokko menehtyi liikenneturmassa Muhoksella toissa keväänä, vastapuolen tulijan ajovirheestä aiheutuen.

----------


## Assamies

Revon Tilausliikenteen linja 70:llä (ja auto *vitosella*) on sitten ajettu!

Viime su 21. p:vä, klo 14.15 (Oulusta) ja 19.30 (Limingasta) vuorot.

Ajokki vaikutti *suoraan pakasta vedetyltä* Eagle:lta. Autotunnus on #5.

Tämä ajaa sunnuntaivuoroja linjalla 70, välillä Oulu-Kempele-Liminka-Tyrnävä (sillä en usko tämän menevän Lumijoelle) ja takaisin Tyrnävä-Liminka-Kempele-Oulu.

Sisustus oli reittibussin tyylinen. Ajettavuus pohjalaisittain sanoen: *loihakka* = korkeatasoinen ajomukavuus. Istuintilaa löytyy sopivasti, bussipeli on varustettu matkustajain turvavöin, sekä huomiokilvin. Se syttyy pysäkille pysähdettäessä, ja ilmeisesti sammuu bussiin nousseen matkustavaisen kiinnitettyä istuinvyönsä omalle istuinpaikalleen saavuttaessa. Bussin värit tuntuivat sopivasti pirteiltä. Bussiauto on yksiovinen, mutta takaosasta löytyy jopa wc-*osastokin*.   :Redface:

----------


## Assamies

Sunnuntaivuoron aikataulut: niitä ei ilmoiteta Kylmäsen aikataulussa, eikä myöskään linja 70:n pysäkeillä olevissa sinisissä tarroissa, joista selviävät pysäkkikohtaiset summittaiset aikatauluajat.   :Eek:

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Sunnuntaivuoron aikataulut: niitä ei ilmoiteta Kylmäsen aikataulussa, eikä myöskään linja 70:n pysäkeillä olevissa sinisissä tarroissa, joista selviävät pysäkkikohtaiset summittaiset aikatauluajat.


Miksi Kylmäsen pitäisi mainostaa toisen liikennöitsijän aikatauluja? Eihän Kylmäsen aikataulussa ole Pohjolan Matkankaan vuoroja linjalla 70. Suosittelen matkustajaystävällistä seutuaikataulua, jossa on kaikki vuorot linjalta 70.

----------


## hylje

Kyllä se kannattaa, sillä kokonaisuuden parantuessa koko kakku suurenee. Jos tiedotus on tehokasta ja lapselliset vihoittelut välttävää, bussilinjoille on matkaajan helpompi löytää.

----------


## paltsu

Tänään 07.01. kello 13:50 keskustasta Kempeleen Murtoon oletettavasti linjalla 9 oli Koskilinjojen jompi kumpi #129 taikka #130 eli molemmat ovat Lahti Falcon 431 korisia autoja, mutta väritys oli Koskilinjojen paikallisliikenteen bussien kaltainen. Havainnon tein 14:08 tienoilla Kempeleen kirkon läheisyydessä.

----------


## Assamies

Su 11.01.-09: Revon Turistiliikenteen pyhävuoro linjalla 70: #9. Bussipeli oli telillinen yksiovinen *suhteellisen tuorekorinen* Eagle.

http://www.revonturistiliikenne.fi/

----------


## paltsu

Bussidata.fi sivuston mukaan Revon Turistiliikenteen auto #9 olisi Carrus Star 602 ja kyllä siitä löytyisi ihan takaa ovi  :Smile:  eli ovitus 1+0+A kaiketikin.

----------


## paltsu

Eilettäin taasen linjalla 9 meni Koskilinjojen auto numero 129 eli oli taasen Lahti 431 Falcon korinen peli. Maalattu tai teipattu Koskilinjojen katureiden väreihin. Lähti Oulun keskustasta Kempelettä kohti 13:50 aikaan lähtöaika Virastotalolta.

----------


## Assamies

Joo, no niinpähän tuo näkykin *Rehvon-Ysi* olevan...  :Embarassed: 
Onneksi sentään löytyi vielä tämä; *Antin listalta* oleva tietolinkki:
http://kotisivu.dnainternet.net/antt...ntliikenne.htm

Bussidata-sivuston kotisivu taasen:
http://bussidata.fi/index.html

----------


## Assamies

Linja Ykkönen eilen su, 15.2.:

Ajelin *Koskarien* ykkösen Scaloissa Merikosken taskuun -taikka *Meritaskuun*...
Matka-ajelulla ei ollut mitään sen suurempaa tarkoitetta, kuin *käyttää/kuluttaa korttia*... Yksittäisiä detaljeja ei tehty, siis mitään speksejä ei bongattu.

Ennen aikaisemmin yleensä linja 12:tta palvelleet Koskilinjan Scania Scalat #8 ja #75 saattaa useimmiten nykyisellään tavoittaa linja ykköseltä.

----------


## sam

> Ennen aikaisemmin yleensä linja 12:tta palvelleet Koskilinjan Scania Scalat #8 ja #75 saattaa useimmiten nykyisellään tavoittaa linja ykköseltä.


Offtopicina täytyy mainita, että 12:n, entisen Koskilinjojen "lippulaivalinjan", taso on pudonnut reippaasti viime vuosina. Ainakin vuoteen 2006 saakka vuoroväli oli kaikkina viikonpäivinä puoli tuntia aamusta iltaan ja kalustouutuuksia sijoitettiin 12:lle (#8 ja #75 sekä samana vuonna rekisteröity #12 hoitivat aluksi vain 12:aa, jolloin koko linjalla oli normaalitilanteessa pelkkiä Scaloja.) Nykyään kalustona on 20 vuotta vanhoja Wiimoja ja bussi kulkee viikonloppuisin ja iltaisin vain tunnin välein sekä lopettaa liikennöinnin aikaisin. 

Vuorovälin pidennykseen on vaikuttanut reitin ajaminen Kaakkuriin myös iltaisin, joka on sinänsä järkevää. Oletettavasti myös iltavuorojen kysyntä on pienentynyt Kaukovainion ja Koskelan 1960-luvulla rakennetuissa lähiöissä väestön ikääntymisen ja väkiluvun laskun myötä. Linjaa ajettiin useampi vuosikymmen lähes muuttumattomalla aikataululla, joten ehkä Koskelan ja Kaukovainion asukkaille pitkälle 2000-luvulle tarjottu "liian hyvä palvelu" oli vain jäänne menneisyydestä.

----------


## Assamies

Ajelin tänään Koskilinjojen #50:lla. Se oli linjalla 8. Joskus harvemmiten nähty myöskin linjalla 9. #50 tuli myöskin vastaan myöhemmin tänään *Suurilla Silloilla*. En kyennyt tuossa yhteydessä näkemään linjanumeroa, joka vaikutti ykköseltä. Ykköslinjalla en tuota peliä kuitenkaan koskaan ole havainnut.

*Ovi-vikaista* Volvo9700LE #79:ää (XUF-779) en ole havainnut hyvin pitkään aikaan. Se ajeli enimmäkseen ykköslinjaa.

Muita 8700:sia ajaa kohtuu taajaan linjaa 13. Ainakin Kiimingissä viime talvena ojaan ajanut #26 tavattu tuolla linjalla. #95 bongattu myöskin kolmitoistasella.

----------


## tkunnas

> *Ovi-vikaista* Volvo9700LE #79:ää (XUF-779) en ole havainnut hyvin pitkään aikaan. Se ajeli enimmäkseen ykköslinjaa.


Xuffekin on tietysti 8700, ei 9700  :Smile:  Mikäs sen ovissa vikana?

----------


## Assamies

Lahti-Scala #12 on usein ajanut kuutoslinjaa. Nuo Scalathan siis olivatten Scanian alustalle väsättyjä vehkeitä...

Näyttäisi tosiaan siltä niin, että ennen 12-linjaa kulkeneita vehkeita eli Scaloja on siirretty ykköselle. Volvo 8700LE:t, etenkin #79 näistä, potivat talvisin ovivikaa. Ts. ovet eivät sulkeutuneet kunnolla, ilmeisesti jonkintyyppisestä tunnistin- taikka anturiviasta aiheutuen.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Oletettavasti myös iltavuorojen kysyntä on pienentynyt Kaukovainion ja Koskelan 1960-luvulla rakennetuissa lähiöissä väestön ikääntymisen ja väkiluvun laskun myötä.


Ennen vanhaan Koskelaan pääsi bussilla neljästi tunnissa, kun sekä 12 että 17 ajoivat sinne. Iltaisin ja viikonloppuisin 17 kulki kerran tunnissa, jolloin Koskelaan pääsi kolmesti tunnissa. Nyt siis iltaisin ja viikonloppuisin vain kerran tunnissa.

Jokunen vuosi sitten Kaakkuriin ei päässyt "tavallisena" iltana klo 22 jälkeen. Esimerkiksi Kaukovainiolle kyllä pääsi. Sitten aikatauluja "kehitettiin", minkä seurauksena nyt Kaakkuriin pääsee 22 jälkeen, mutta Kaukovainiolle ei pääse. Menee yli ymmärryksen, mikä järki siinä on. Jos illan viimeinen vuoro M-To olisi linjalla 12, niin samalla bussilla pääsisi sekä Kaakkuriin että Kaukovainiolle, ja "kaikki" olisivat tyytyväisiä.

Perjantaina 20.2. iltapäivällä linjalla 63 Oulu-Sanginjoki-Ylikiiminki oli Koskilinjojen tilausmatkabussi 122. Se ei ajanut reitinmukaisesti Peräkylän kautta, vaan sinne meni toinen auto, kylkinumeroltaan 22. Autot olivat yhtä aikaa Sanginsuun koululla. Ylikiimingistä 122 jatkoi Nuoritta-nimiselle Ylikiimingin syrjäkylälle. Vitsin mukaan Nuoritta on Suomen vanhusvaltaisin kylä (nuoritta = ilman nuoria).

----------


## Assamies

_Koskilinjojen #42: ..._

Tänä aamuna eli ke, 25.2.-09 -ajeli Koskilinjojen, olisikohan tuo WiimaK202-mallinen onnikka Rautasaaren pysäkin kohdalla itään päin eli keskustasta poispäin.

#42:ssa oli edessä linjakilpi "30" -jolla linjalla se varmaankin oli. Sivukilvessä oli vain numero "22". Nelikakkonen on useinkin ajellut linjalla 22. Se menee nykyisellään Kempeleestä Limingantullin kautta Yliopistolle ja edelleen Haukiputaan Santaholmalle. Aikaisemmin päätepysäkkinä oli ollut Heinäpää.

Nelikakkonen ajeleepi usein myöskin ruuhkalinjaa 15. Viisitoistanen kulkee Rajakylään. Ei tainne mennä Herukkaan saakka...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Assamies

Ovivika Citybussissa A-linjalla tänä aamuna, ke 25.2.-09... A oli tänään viitisen minsaa myöhässä; bussin etuoven pumppumekaniski oli vikaantunut. Vaihtobussi kuskin kertoman mukaan huollossa juuri samana päivänä. Citylinjoista A vaikuttaa suosituittamalta eli eniten käytetyltä.

Ovet on valmistanut tehdas taikka valmistaja nimeltä "Revar".

----------


## Assamies

A-linja Citybussin ovivika:Tänä aamuna oli jo vähän tutummaksikin tullut hyväntuulinen kuski, kuin eilenkin A-linjalla. C-linjan naiskuskin kanssa olen useampaan otteeseen jutellut tästä erityisharrastuksesta; eli joukkoliikenne-bongaamisesta.

A:lla ajoi Koskilinjan #84. Revar-ovi toimi moitteetta tällä ajokerralla. Pysäytyksen painikenappi, joka on Citybusseissa pelkkä *piippari* -eli äänimerkki vailla valoefektiä (Stop/Pysähtyy) ei toiminut myöskään. Matkustavaisten oli eilen oviviasta johtuen kuljettava takaovesta.

Ovivika oli kuljettajan kertoman mukaan korjattu jo. En huomannut eilen katsoa tarkempia detaljeja Citybussista. Yleensähän A:lla ajaa Kutsenits #3.
Yksi cityonnikka on varabussina taikka vaihtobussina; linjoja on kolme ja Kutsenitseja neljä.

----------


## Assamies

Kahdeksikolla elokuviin:Ajelinpahan eilen Koskareitten linja kasilla ja #90:lla Tuiraan elokuviin. Palasin kolmosella ja menopeli oli #64, joka taisi olla Scania-Scala sekin. 
Linjaa numero 8 ajaa pari Scania-Scalaa, ne ovat #16 ja #90. Myöskin vuosi sitten pitkään reiteiltä poissa ollut puolimatala Lahti402 #50 ajaa kasia useimmiten. Auto nähty myös linjoilla 9 ja 13.

----------


## Assamies

_Onnikka-bongauksia tänään, to 26.2.-09:
_*Volvo 8700 LE:t (#53 & #79) tavattu ajossa linjoilla! 
*1: -#79 havaittu kääntymässä Oulun bussiaseman suuntaan linjalla 13...

2: -Toripakan pysäkillä E todettiin #53:n ajavan linjalla 12...

- -- ---

3. V. Alamäki Oy:n CityM #2 oli lepotauolla katulevennyksellä (ent. bussipysäkki???) Kaukovainiolla, Teboil- huoltoaseman liepeillä eli *Tepalla*... Olikohan tuo katu Maakotkantie vaiko mikä...  :Confused:  No kuitenkin paikka oli risteyksestä vähän tuonne *Ala-Kaukovainion* suuntaan -ei siis sinne missä ovat *suuret vuokratalokasarmit*...

4. Itse kävin mutkan pyörähtämässä eli kääntymässä Hiirosessa. Menin seiskalla, ja bussipeli oli #94 WiimaK202.
Tulo tapahtui 12-linjan #33:lla. Kolmikolmonen on aiemmin ajanut useimmiten linjaa numero viisi.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Nelikakkonen ajeleepi usein myöskin ruuhkalinjaa 15. Viisitoistanen kulkee Rajakylään. Ei tainne mennä Herukkaan saakka...


Kyllä menee Herukkaan kaupungin rajalle. Aamun ensimmäinen vuoro aloittaa Haukiputaan Santaholmasta.

----------


## Assamies

Kävin Toripakalta Tuirassa KIE-950:llä hakemassa elokuvalipun Star:iin. Siellä menee vielä _Päätalo..._

Meno oli siis Koskilinjojen #50 linja 8:lla. Tulo tapahtui Scania-Scala #16:lla, IUG-106. Yhteys Toripakalle linja ykksen Scania-Scalalaa #75.

Olen nyt muutaman kerran kulkenut ykköslinjalla Scaloilla #8 ja #75. Ne ajelivat ennen kahtatoista Kaakkurista Koskelaan (ja päinvastoin).

Ykkösen ja kahdeksikon aikataulut rimmaavat aikas hyvin E-suunnassa. Ykönen tulee Toripakalle usein jo 8min. päälle tasan, kun aikataulunmukainen saapuminen koittaa xx:15.

Aikaisempana, vielä viime keväällä ja syksyllä -ykkönen saattoi olla Toripakan pysäkillä vasta siinä 20min. yli, eli väh. 5min. myöhässä...  :Frown:

----------


## Assamies

-Linjat 19/7...

Illalla 19 ottaa jatkaakseen seitsikon reitin Kuivasjärvelle.

En tiennytkään sitä (vaikka olisin voinut linjakartasta sen tutkia) -että 7/19 on pohjoissuunnassa ympyrälinja, kiertäen Kuivasjärven ympäri etelästä pohjoiseen ja edelleen palaten Kaijonharjuun.

Harhailin pe-iltana pitkän tovin Kuivasjärventiellä. Pysäkki suuntaan E ei ole käytössä, mutta merkkiä ei olla peitetty. Siinä pääsee harhautumaan...
Luulin, että linja 7 *kiertää silmukan* -ja palaten takaisin Kuivasjärven kaupunginosasta. Nousin sitten lopulta 19:ään (#49) *Elektroniikkakylässä*. Linja 19:hän ei illalla mene enää Elektroniikkatielle, joka on Pohjantien ja junaradan *välissä*...

Viimeisenä *seiskana* meni Lahti402-mallinen #97...

-Nooh -oppia ikä kaikki...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Assamies

Kävin myöskin pe iltapäivästä, V.Alamäen onnikoilla (linja 50) Iissä: tarkemmin Iin kuntakeskuksessa.
Meno oli Volvo8700LE: #11. Tulo tapahtui Carrus CityM:llä #2 (KIE-842). CityM:n kyyti oli 38km pitkälle linjalle jopa yllättävän loihakkaa.  :Very Happy: 

Tullessa bongasin Haapavedelle menevän Paakinahon #12:sen.  :Smile: 

Lahti402 taitaa olla yksi niitä malleja, joita V.Alamäki Oy ei käytä. Sillä CityM on, Volvo8700LE löytyy, sekä Carrus Fifty ja Vega...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Assamies

> Xuffekin on tietysti 8700, ei 9700  Mikäs sen ovissa vikana?


 :Embarassed:  -tuli taas kirotusvihre...

Ovet eivät sulkeutuneet pysäkiltä lähdettäessä... Paitsi etuovi toimi moitteetta.

----------


## tkunnas

> Lahti402 taitaa olla yksi niitä malleja, joita V.Alamäki Oy ei käytä. Sillä CityM on, Volvo8700LE löytyy, sekä Carrus Fifty ja Vega...


Onkos Alamäellä yhtään Lahtelaista? En muista että olisi aikoihin ollut.

----------


## Assamies

http://kotisivu.dnainternet.net/antt...stoalamaki.htm

http://kotisivu.dnainternet.net/antt...bl/alamaki.htm

Noh, tässäpä saapuu lisädataa...   :Cool:   :Idea: 

#45 siis oli Victor, se ajaa usein linjoja 51 sekä *amitsu-linjaa* 59...

Lahtelaisia, kuten 400- taikka 402- sarjahan vehkeitähän ei Alamäeltä löydy.

Koskilinjoilla näyttäisivät ainakin nelisataset ajavat vähän muita lyhyempiä linjoja tavallisimmin.
Haukiputaan eli *Haupinkuttaan* suunnalla näitä voi kylläkin nähdä.
Nelinollakakkosia myöskin, ainakin #40 (EIK-340) ajaa usein 22:ta.

----------


## Assamies

:Smile: Citybussejä tänään:
 #3 palannut taas A-linjalle ja ovet toimii...  :Smile: 

 Tulin B:llä, en huomannut bongata speksejä...  :Embarassed: 

 C:tä ajoi tavanomainen #82.  :Cool:

----------


## Assamies

eilen su 1.3.:
Tulin suuntaan E Merikosken taskusta Koskelan (Koskela-Kaakkuri) linjalla 12, alla oli #79 elikkä siis *Xuffe*...  :Biggrin: 

Tänään näkyi taas #53: en ehtinyt nähdä sitä, että mitä linjaa se ajoi...  :Frown:

----------


## Assamies

Problemaattinen seitsikoinen...
Seiskaan tuntuu olevan hyvin vaikeaa vaihtaa keskustasta käsin. Siihen ei ehdi ykkösellä eikä yhdeksällätoista.

Olen yrittänyt Pokkitörmän pysäkiltä reipasta pikamarssia Franzénille. Sekään ei tunnu toimivan; seiska ehtii lähteä ennemmin.  :Sad: 

Käsittääkseni seiskan aikataulutusta olisi varhennettu viidellä minuutilla E-suuntaan.

Aikaisemmin 19:llä ehti vaihtaa seiskaan Merikosken taskussa aivan mainiosti.

Linjan A Citybussiin ehtii mm. ykkösellä, koska 1 on usein Toripakalla useita min. aiemmin, kuin aikataulunmukainen 15 yli. (xx:15)

----------


## Assamies

19 ja 7/4:
Ennen 19 jatkoi 4:n iltatuuria. Nyt se jatkaa 7:n iltavuoroja.
17 ajaa 7:n linjaa iltaisin. En ole selvittänyt sitä, että kulkeeko se Oulunsuuhun ollenkaan. Päivällä sinne ajaa 30. Linja oli joskus ennen 10, kun se muutettiin.

----------


## sam

> 17 ajaa 7:n linjaa iltaisin. En ole selvittänyt sitä, että kulkeeko se Oulunsuuhun ollenkaan. Päivällä sinne ajaa 30. Linja oli joskus ennen 10, kun se muutettiin.


17 ajaa iltaisin ja viikonloppuisin suoraan Oulunsuuntietä eli se ei käy Svaanintien päätepysäkillä. Nykyään 17:llä taitaa olla Svaanintielle vain kolme arkivuoroa, jotka jollain kummalla logiikalla (autokierto ja aikataulu keskustasta pohjoiseen?) on haluttu säilyttää 17:n vanhalla reitillä OYS:n kautta. Matkustajan kannalta selkeämpää olisi jättää yksittäiset, hämärät kirjainvuorot pois ja operoida keskustasta etelään vain yhdellä reitillä. Svaanintielle voisi jatkaa iltaisin esim. linjan 20 tai vaikka lopettaa koko 600 metriä pitkän pussinperän iltaliikennöinnin. Suurimmalla osalla asukkaista on kuitenkin kohtuullinen kävelymatka Joutsentien pysäkeille.

----------


## Assamies

3/#33:Tässä jokunen aika, ehkä siinä varttitunti sitten ajeli kohti Kuvernöörin pysäkillä kolmoslinjaa kulkeva Scania-Scala n:ro 33. Koskilinjojen kolmikolmonen on ajanut muistaakseni linjalla 12, mutta vitoslinjaa *vakkarivehkeenä*...

----------


## Assamies

-ideaa taikka ajatusta uudesta linjasta...Ennenmuinoin (ajassa siis parisen vuotta sitten) kulki linja 29 Heinäpäästä. Yhdeksikkö ei mennyt Oys:in kautta, vaan Tuiran -ja sieltä edelleen Laanilaan, josta Myllyojalle. 
Uusi tuumani on sellainen, että olisi hienoa saada uusi linja, vaikka numeroltaan 10. Se ajaisi alun samoin kuin nykyinen ykköslinja Kaakkurista. Loppuosuus myötäilisi linjan 7 reittiä. Jos se jatkaisi Kaakkuriin, niin siitä tulisi silloin *ympyrälinja* -joka kiertäisi kehänomaista reittiä alusta loppuun. Vaihtobussit alkaisivat Kaakkurista linjan alusta. Olen joskus käynyt päätepysäkilläkin, mutten enää voi muistaa sitä että olisikos se ollut Pesätiellä...  :Confused:  
Kolmisen vuotta sitten linja 10 meni Svaanintieltä Oulunsuusta, taikka topologisesti katsottuna Kastellista Kellon Kiviniemeen. Linjan numerointi muuttui 30:ksi myöhempänä. Yhteysvälit linjalla 30 vaikuttavat harventuneen, mikä vain pelkkä oma käsitys tuosta mainitsemastani asiasta.

----------


## Assamies

-päätepysäkeistä...Olen käynyt linjan 7 päätepysäkillä. Koska linja kiertää Kuivasjärvelle Kuivasrannan kautta eli koko tuon järven ympäri linjan pohjoispäässä, niin sellainen käsitys siitä pääsi jäämään, että tuo linja seitsikoinen olisikin ns. ympyrälinja...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Rolling Eyes: 

Seiskan linjaa myötäillen (pohjoispäässä) jatkaa iltaisin linja 19.

----------


## Assamies

Eilisiä bongauksia (to, 12.3.-09) :
Viisikolmonen (#53) ajeli linjalla 13. Nelivitonen, siis #45 ajoi kolmoslinjaa.
En olen ennen tavannut tätä yhdistelmää ajossa linjoilla, toisin sanoen 3/#45 -CityL on saanut YIT:n mainosvärityksen. Siinä oli aiemmin OPOY:n mainoksin koristellut kyljet. Välillä ei ollut mitään mainoksia, mutta väri taisi olla "keskisininen". #45 ajoi aikaisempana hyvin paljon Nallikarin linjaa 17, sittemmin Koskelan linjaa 12.

Koskilinjan bussithan tunnistaa kermakahvin värisyydestään...  :Rolling Eyes:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Paakinahon #17 Limingantullissa, taisi olla Haapavedelle menossa, vaan en voi olla varma.

Pohjolan Matkan #84 Raaheen. Star-bussi on saanut uuden värityksen. Sen tekstinä oli aikaisemmin "Sunny Buses"...  :Cool:

----------


## Assamies

Su ja la (14. ja 15.3.) :

La näyttäisi olleen valkovärityksinen Carrus Fifty Kylmäsen *kyytinä*. Toinen vedenvihreä Carrus Fifty ajeli sen perässä. En saanut tuosta kokovalkokylkisestä tarkempia tietoja (tunnus, rekkari) talteen. En kirjannut tapahtuu, olisikos se sittenkin olla vielä perjantaina..? (13 p:vä)

La 14. olivat Kaupungintalon edustalla Koskilinjan autot #26, #46 sekä #19 tilausajossa. Kakskutonen siis Volvo8700LE, nelikutonen taas LahtiScala ja ysitoistanen oli CityL.

Su ainakin liikkui muhoslaisen bussifirman Revon Turistiliikenteen #11 reitillä 70. Sekin oli Carrus Fifty.

----------


## Assamies

Koskilinjat tänään:
*Xuffe* eli #79 ajeli uudella vakkarilinjaan 13 keskustan joukkoliikennekadulla, joka on Torikatu. Kulkusuunta E.

Limingantullissa peräkkäin ajelivat Koskareitten #68 ja #67. Kuuskasi ajaa useimmiten 19:ää ja Kuusseiska linja 9:ää. Menoreittinä P.

Huomasin Citybussi C:n kyydissä ollessa; takatelissä *vippausta* taikka *hojeltamista*. Ehkä takatelin pyörien suuntaukset olisi hyvä tarkistaa..?  :Confused:  En bongannut, kumma kyllä... C:tä ajaa nähdäkseni tavanomaisimmin #82.

----------


## Assamies

Jatko:
Jatkossa pyrin pitämään entistä selkeämmin erilleen tyypiteltynä paikallisliikenteen ja kaukoliikenteen busseja. Rajana pidän seutulippuvyöhykettä, ja n. 70km etäämmäs kulkevia bussilinjoja. Eteläpäässä tällainen paikka on Raahe ja Pulkkila sekä Haapavesi ja pohjoisessa lähin alue lienee Kemi. Itäänpäin voisi rajana ehkä pitää joko Vaalaa taikka Utajärveä. Muistaakseni Oulusta Vaalaan kertyisi jo n. 100km. *assamies*

----------


## Assamies

Kutoslinjan kohtaaminen äskettäin:
Linja 6 kohtasi n. 5-8min. sitten. Kohtaamispaikka eli *leikkauspiste* Toripakka. Kohtaajina Koskilinjojen #46 sekä #77, molemmat ihan *standardipelejä* -eli Scania-LahtiScaloja. Matkustin itse #77:ssä, jääden tuolle mainitulle pysäkille.

Idea on kopioitu suoraan *junakohtauksista*. Tässä tapauksessa, koska pysäkit olivat vastakkaiset, olisi halukas voinut matkustaa samalla hetkellä -niin suuntiin P kuin E. Oma suuntani oli siis tuolloin P. *Kohtaaja* #46 tuli näinollen siis suuntaan E.

----------


## Assamies

Outoja bongauksia tänä ip.:
Luultavasti #103, elikkä Koskilinjojen ScaniaScala reitillä 32 Heinäpäässä, suuntana E. 32:ta eivät yleensä Scalat ole ajelleet. *Standardipelejä* olleet: #40 (EIK-340) ja #18. #103 ollut yleisimmin vakiosti linjalla 9 Kempeleeseen, #67:n ohella.

Samaten tavanomaisin linja 11:n ajopeli #96 (JCM-?96) Lahti402 eli puolimatala peli reitillä 21. Ajokin tunnistaa parhaiten DNA:n pinkistä värityksestä. Auto ilmeisesti käynyt *maalautteilla* vastikään.

N. puoliskon tuntia sitten *timestampista* aikaisemmin (merkinnän aikarekisteröinti) linjalla 3 bongattiin jälleen CityL #45.

----------


## Assamies

#79 alias "Xuffe"...
Ajelin *Xuffella* viime su, kyyti kesti Merikosken taskusta E Toripakan pysäkille E. Linjana tuolloin 17, joka näyttää siirtyneen ilta- ja vkl-painotteiseen puoleen. Päällekkäin menee osin linjan 7 kesken nykyisellään. *Saa toki oikaista, mikäli tässä nyt väärässä olen...*  :Embarassed: 


T/aikataulu:
Otin, menin ja hommasin nyt vasta Oulun seudun (Ouluseutu???) paikallisliikenteen *ison kirjan*... Värinään nykyisellään (voim. oleva) turkoosin ja liilan rajamailta, sieltä jostain.

Selvisi sivumennen sanottuna; sellainenkin seikka, että myöskin Vantaalla sijaitsee Oulun ohella - kaupunginosa nimeltä Rajakylä: ruotsiksi Råby (~Raakakylä)... :Laughing: 

Näin joukkoliikennetttä bussien muodossa Vantaan Rajakylässä; mutta tosin en ehtinyt kirjaamaan niitä ylös: se olisi ollut jo liikenteen vaarantamista. Olin siis ratissa/ohjauspuikoissa itse tuolloin. Asiat aina tärkeysjärjestyksessä..!  :Smile: 


Koskilinjojen #26:
Nähty viime la, linjalla 3. *Ajaa tavanomaisimmmin linjalla 8.*


Rotuaari P, linjan 50 kohtaaminen.
V.Alamäen linja 50 kohtasi Suomalaisen Kirjakaupan kohdalla, pysäkillä Rotuaari P. Kohtaajina #3 sekä #12.

----------


## Assamies

Kylmäsen Liikenteen #14:
Havaittu #14 Limingan keskustorilla yhdessä telillisen Carrus-bussin kanssa (xxx-642). En ole havainnut kovin montaa kertaa valkeassa värityksessä ja punaisin tunnustekstein varusteltua CarrusFifty:ä.  :Smile: 

Valkea Fifty siis käytettynä *duunattu* peli vaikuttaisi (listan tietojen mukaan )olevan.*

*Kyseessä lie ollut #12 eli rekkarin alku silloin CGK-...*

Kylmäsellä näyttäisi siis olevan telillisiä pelejä kaikkiaan kaiketi 3kpl. Scania-VanHool oli siis rek.n:ro VIE-970.
 


Assamiehen pyhäajelu telillisellä pelillä:
Revon Turistiliikenteen #9: telillinen Star602. Bussissa oli turvavyöt, joita myöskin käytin koko matkani ajan.  :Cool:

----------


## Assamies

6-pyöräisellä taas ajeltu:
Kylmäsen Liikenteen #12, elikkä CGK-842. Klo 16 Oulun l-as. ja matka jatkui Limingantulliin. VIE-970 taitaa vielä edelleen olla ajelematta. Pitäisi keksiä joku keino siihenkin päästä, vaiko eivät sitten koululaisbussiin muita kyytiläisiä ottaisisi...  :Confused: 
En muista enää ajopäivää, se oli kuitenki viime viikolla: olisiko ehkä ollut ke.


Revon Turistiliikenteen (Muhos) #11:
Pääsiäisperjantaina eli pitkänäperjantaina tuli ajeltua Liminkaan. CarrusFifty:ltä ajopelin kori vaikutti. Väri on valkea.

Erotuksena Kylmäsen #14:ään *lähes* tekstittömyys. Bussifirman nimi lukee mutta kohtalaisen pienellä *petiitillä*...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Rolling Eyes: 

Kylmäsen #14 pitäisi sekin vielä ajaa. CarrusFifty otettu ilmeisesti käytettynä käyttöön.

Eilen tulin Limingasta Kylmäsen *sinisellä-bussilla* RKZ-xxx. Sisustus poikkeaa hieman muista sinivihreistä linjan 70 Kylmäsen *standardibusseista* mielestäni.


Paakinahon #12:
Tullessa näkyi taas Velj. Paakinahon #12. En tunnistanut auton mallia, mutta kyseessä oli toinen kerta kun näin saman pelin. Nyt bongaus sattui Limingan ja Kempeleen rajalla, kun aikaisempi kerta oli Limingantullissa muistaakseni.

Paakinahon *ajattamo* (alk. ruots. ~åkeri) liikennöi Reisjärvelle ja Haapavedelle, olletikin myöskin Haapajärvelle. Yritys on haapavetinen.

----------


## Assamies

Paakinahoa taas, viime pe:
Velj. Paakinahon auto #22 näkyi keskustassa kääntymässä Uudeltakadulta Saaristonkadulle viime pe aamulla. Tarkkaa kellonaikaa ei otettu ylös.

Paakinahon tunnistamaton ajopeli näkyi myöskin eilenillalla, alkuillasta n. klo 17.15-17.25 aikoihin Kempeleessä. Kori vaikutti kuitenkin Lahti-malliselta. Koska *kohtaamiskulma* oli sellainen, ettei tunnistusta voitu tehdä, jäi bussin numero bongaamatta. Rekisterin mukainen bongaaminen olisi sekin ollut mahdotonta.  :Embarassed:

----------


## Assamies

Lähiaikojen tavoitteita:
1. Ajaa Paakinahon autolla Kempeleen keskustaan.
2. Ajaa Salmelan autolla Haukiputaan keskustaan.
3. Ajaa Valpun autolla *Valappu* -joko Muhokselle, taikka Utajärvelle. Utajärveltä olisi tulo iltajunalla, joka perillä Oulussa noin klo 23.40-23.45. Tämä aika vain muistini mukainen, jossa ei kehumista löydy hirvittävästi...  :Embarassed: 

Erityishuomio: yleensä Valppu liikennöi Oulusta Puolangalla klo 15.45 lähtevällä vuorollaan Regal-mallisella bussipelillä, jonka järjestysnumero on #11. Liikenneyritys on puolankalainen.
Puolanka sijaitsee n. 120-130 km Oulusta koilliseen ja on Kainuun rajakuntia.
Puolangan keskustaajaman lähistöllä sijaitsevat Ukkohallan ja Paljakan laskettelukeskukset runsaine palveluineen (nykyisellään). Tv2: n suosikkisarja "Metsolat" kuvattiin paljolti Puolangalla, joka esitti Hoikan kuntaa tuossa tv-sarjassa.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Paakinahon *ajattamo* (alk. ruots. ~åkeri) liikennöi Reisjärvelle ja Haapavedelle, olletikin myöskin Haapajärvelle. Yritys on haapavetinen.


Mihinkäs aikaan Paakinaho ajaa Reisjärvelle, kun en löytänyt sellaista ollenkaan MH:n aikatauluhausta?

----------


## antti

Olet muutaman vuoden myöhässä. Aikoinaan Paakinaho ajoi A.Kankaan kanssa vuorotellen 13:45 ja 16:15 Oulu - Reisjärvi vuoroja. Paakinahon osuus oli peräisin Oulun Turistiautolta, alunperin Piippolan Autolta. Kankaan osuus taas Toini Silomalta.

----------


## antti

Joku vuosi sitten Pohjolan Matka osti Paakinahon pois tältä linjalta, samoin kello 14:00 Oulu - Pyhäsalmi vuorosta, jossa Paakinaho myös oli osakkaana. Oulusta 13:45 Reisjärvelle lähtö on lopetettu kokonaan.

----------


## Assamies

Ajoin toissapäivänä minulle oudolla ja uudella menovehkeellä; PM:n #66, Scania Scala. PM siis Pohjolan Matkojen lyhennös. Kuuskutonen ajoi linjaa 70.
Näitä *Lumijokisia* siis ajaneet yleensä #402 ja #419, joskin myös joskus *Raahelainen* #84 CarrusStar nähty ko. linjalla.

----------


## J_J

> Puolangan keskustaajaman lähistöllä sijaitsevat Ukkohallan ja Paljakan laskettelukeskukset runsaine palveluineen (nykyisellään). Tv2: n suosikkisarja "Metsolat" kuvattiin paljolti Puolangalla, joka esitti Hoikan kuntaa tuossa tv-sarjassa.


Varsin pitkälti Metsolat kuvattiin kylläkin niin Mouhijärvellä, kuin Pälkäneen Sappeessa.

----------


## Assamies

Käkelän Liikenteen #1 nähty ja ilmeisesti reitillä. Bongauskohtana Oulunlahti, noin 5km Oulusta etelään.
---
V.Alamäki Oy:n pitkänlinjan kaukobussi, telipeli #7 nähty myöskin; taisi olla Volvo9700.

----------


## paltsu

> Käkelän Liikenteen #1 nähty ja ilmeisesti reitillä. Bongauskohtana Oulunlahti, noin 5km Oulusta etelään.
> ---
> V.Alamäki Oy:n pitkänlinjan kaukobussi, telipeli #7 nähty myöskin; taisi olla Volvo9700.


On Volvo 9700HD malliltaan ja EB-auto.

----------


## Assamies

Linjalla 29 ajoi melko äsken Koskilinjan "Xuffe" eli #79. Bongauskohtana Itä-Tuira.

----------


## Assamies

Oulun Torinrannassa äsken valkea, *mustakilpinen* museobussi Wiima/Scania110. Bussipelin runko on tasakylkinen. Rek.tunnusta en enää muista. Koskilinjan menopeli kuitenkin kyseessä.

----------


## Assamies

> Oulun Torinrannassa äsken valkea, *mustakilpinen* museobussi Wiima/Scania110. Bussipelin runko on tasakylkinen. Rek.tunnusta en enää muista. Koskilinjan menopeli kuitenkin kyseessä.


Numerointi oli #8, samoin rek.tunnuksen numero. Kilvet siis mustat, kolmikirjaimiset. Bussiauton vakio-säilytyspaikkaa en tiedä, yksi mahdollisuus on Oulun Automuseo. Ajopeli on luultavasti joko 60-luvun lopun -taikka 70-luvun ajoilta.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:48 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:45 ----------

1/#96:

Koskilinjojen puolimatala Lahti402 #96 tavattu muutaman kerran linjalta 1. Aikaisemmin ajanut tavanomaisesti linjalla 11. Auton väritys pinkki, DNA:n mainoksin.

----------


## antti

tätäkös hän tarkoittaa, mustista kilvistä tosin en tiedä, ellei ihan viime aikoina ole saanut sellaisia      http://bussidata.kuvat.fi/kuvat/K/Ko...R-708+Juke.jpg

----------


## Assamies

Linja-auto on kyllä samanmallinen, rekisteritunnus oli mielestäni kuitenkin toinen. Torinrannassa seisonutta menovehjettä en pystynyt rekkariltaan enää muistamaan. Kirjaimia oli kolme ja numeroita vain yksi.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Rolling Eyes:  Rekisterilaatta oli kuitenkin mustapohjainen valkealla tekstillä, sellainen kielisi korkeintaan 70-luvun alkupuolella tapahtuneesta ensirekisteröinnistä. Uskoakseni ei tunnusta voisi muuttaa toiselta autolta toiselle..?

----------


## Assamies

> Linja-auto on kyllä samanmallinen, rekisteritunnus oli mielestäni kuitenkin toinen. Torinrannassa seisonutta menovehjettä en pystynyt rekkariltaan enää muistamaan. Kirjaimia oli kolme ja numeroita vain yksi.   Rekisterilaatta oli kuitenkin mustapohjainen valkealla tekstillä, sellainen kielisi korkeintaan 70-luvun alkupuolella tapahtuneesta ensirekisteröinnistä. Uskoakseni ei tunnusta voisi muuttaa toiselta autolta toiselle..?


Kyseessä oli varmaankin tämä nimenomainen kulkupeli:
http://www.ouka.fi/oulunpaivat/Onnikkaajelu.html

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:57 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:55 ----------

Karhun Liikenteen kohtalaisen *tuore ja telillinen peli* #66  nähty Oulun katukuvassa kääntymässä Limingantullista päin Isollekadulle tänä aamuna.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:01 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:57 ----------

Syksy on tuonut uusia linjoja Oulunseudulle. Linja 63 on nähtävästi lakkautettu. Harmillista, sillä sen reitti oli maisemallisesti todella kaunis ja viehättävä.

Uusia linjoja ovat 64, 67 ja 68 sekä 69. Linja 67 kulki joskus aikaisemmin Kiimingistä Haukiputaalle. Mainittuja bussilinjoja operoi Koskilinjat. Osa näistä reiteistä on mahdollisesti voinut erillisesti numeroimattomina edeltävästi.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:32 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:01 ----------

Toisessa viestiketjussa mainitun Volvo-WiimaK202:n #15 olen tavannut vielä viime keväänä (-09 siis) ainakin linjalla 62 Y:kiin.

Uutta Kabusia en ole vieläkään tavannut. Koskilinjojen aikataulun perusteella (kansikuva) pitäisi olla linjalla 8 (Mäntylä-Kiiminki). Linjalla 20 ajelevat varsin pitkälti Volvo8700 -tyyppiset vehkeet.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Linja 63 on nähtävästi lakkautettu. Harmillista, sillä sen reitti oli maisemallisesti todella kaunis ja viehättävä.


Linja 63 kulkee samalla tavalla kuin tähänkin asti. Koskilinjojen vihkosta se puuttuu, mutta seutuaikatauluvihkossa ja MH:n aikatauluhaussa se on.

----------


## Pulustaja

> Uutta Kabusia en ole vieläkään tavannut. Koskilinjojen aikataulun perusteella (kansikuva) pitäisi olla linjalla 8 (Mäntylä-Kiiminki).


Kabusit tulee ajoon parin viikon päästä, kun nämä bussikortit on saatu vaihdettua pusatecissa toimiviksi. Kansikuva on mitä ilmeisimmin feikki.

----------


## Assamies

PM:n #352 linjalla 70, Lumijoelle oletettavasti. Vehkeenä näyttäisi olleen telillinen Eagle. Bongattu aivan äskettäin Nummikadulla.

----------


## paltsu

Tulipa tuossa nähtyä kun Kaukovainiolta tänään kurvaili Koskilinjojen #26 Volvo 8700LE linja-auto KA-konsernin siniraidassa kohti Oulunsuuta.

----------


## Assamies

Joo, minä saman näin Merikosken taskussa eilen 10. p:vä. Ajoi linjalla 12. Näytti vähän siltä, kuin olisi käynyt rempassa. Enpäs katsonut sisältäpäin. Kakskuutonenhan ajoi Kiimingissä ojaan eli *kaputeerasi* parisen vuotta sitten. Mainintaa oli myöskin verkko-Kalevassa ja varmaankin toki myös lehtijuttunakin.

----------


## tkunnas

> Linja-auto on kyllä samanmallinen, rekisteritunnus oli mielestäni kuitenkin toinen. Torinrannassa seisonutta menovehjettä en pystynyt rekkariltaan enää muistamaan. Kirjaimia oli kolme ja numeroita vain yksi.


ONL-8. 
(piti pidentää viestiä, kun alle 15-merkkisiä ei foorumisofta hyväksy)

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> tänään kurvaili Koskilinjojen #26 Volvo 8700LE linja-auto KA-konsernin siniraidassa kohti Oulunsuuta.


Maalipurkki on siis ehtinyt Lahdesta Ouluun. Jäiköhän osa Mörön autoista maalaamatta Koskilinjojen perinteisiin väreihin, koska jo silloin oli tiedossa, että Oulussa siirrytään KA-väreihin?

----------


## Assamies

> PM:n #352 linjalla 70, Lumijoelle oletettavasti. Vehkeenä näyttäisi olleen telillinen Eagle. Bongattu aivan äskettäin Nummikadulla.


Saaristonkatu olisi käynyt paremmin, mutta kun se sattuikin olemaan Puistokatu. Anteeksi vain kauheasti tämäkin erheeni! :Embarassed: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:54 ----------

Ihan melko äskettäin havaitsin linjalla 19 (Yliopisto-Lentoasema) kulkevan #98:n eli lentokenttäbussin mallisen vehkeen juuri näissä KA-värityksissä.

Su illalla näkyi taasen Puistokadulla Revon Turistiliikenteen #10. Kulkuvälineen tyyppiä taikka mallia en lähtisi enää arvuuttelemaan.
http://kotisivu.dnainternet.net/antt...ntliikenne.htm

Wähän yli 1 vkon verran aikaa takaperin mitattuna, meni Merikosken taskussa Mörön wanhoilla wäreillä ollut #130 linjalla 63 (Sanginjoki-Ylikiiminki).

----------


## Assamies

CityL #100 oli reitillä 19, Oulunsalon lentoas. - Yliopisto/Linnanmaa...

----------


## Assamies

Eilen ja tänään: Merikosken taskussa...

Eilen "Tilausajo" -tunnuksin ensi kertaa uusi Kabus #140, joka tietty Koskilinjain *tuorein tapaus*.  :Very Happy: 

Tänään Revon Liikenteen #2, ilmeisesti Mersu-pikkubussi...  :Confused: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:36 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:35 ----------




> CityL #100 oli reitillä 19, Oulunsalon lentoas. - Yliopisto/Linnanmaa...


Tänään tuo peli (#100) oli linjalla 18 (Oulunsalo-Toppilansaari) -sillä linjalla havaittu kulkevan joskus aikaisemminkin... Bongauskohtana Merikosken tasku.

----------


## Assamies

Koskilinjain #15 eli WiimaK202, r:no VFM-818 näkyi sekä Merikosken taskussa, jossa se oli juuri lähdössä, että Toripakalle saakka.  :Tongue: 

Itse saavuin Iistä V.Alamäken #2:lla, joka on Carrus CityM. Alamäen sisustus viileän sinisen tyylikästä...  :Razz: 

*Koskarien* #15 siis ajoi Alamäen #2:n perässä...  :Smile: 

Bongaus tehty n. 20-25min. sitten. Koskilinjojen #15:tä en olekaan nähnyt piiitkään aikaan...  :Rolling Eyes: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:08 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:06 ----------

Uusi Kabus siis tosiaan nähty Merikosken silloilla. Rek.tunnus on: BSY-305. Oli tilausajo-tunnuksin, eikä siis *linjalla* olevana... Tämä peli oli #140...

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:08 ----------

Nähtävästi nämä KA-väriuudistukset alkavat Volvo 8700:sista...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Assamies

Perättäisyyksiä:
Puistokadulla, su 18.10. ip.:
#55 ja #54, nämä siis reiteillä 1 ja 9. Ajankohta klo 19.30. Siis ykkönen ekana ja ysi perässä...  :Wink:  Ja molemmat Lahti400:sia...  :Cool: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:13 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:11 ----------

Merikosken tasku: #73 (7)  ja # 74 (4) peräkkäin. Bongauspäivä ei tullut talteen, mutta ilmeisesti viime ma, joka on ollut 19. p:vä...  :Smile:

----------


## Assamies

>Ajeltua: linja 13

Ajoin eilen linjalla 13 Koskilinjojen välineillä #15 sekä #32.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:12 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:08 ----------

Nähtyä:
Uusi Kabus #144 linjalla 8, bongauskohtana Torikatu. Oli kääntymässä Saaristonkadulle.

Kylmäsen Liikenteen #13 (r.n:o SEZ-xxx) kaupunkikeskustassa.

Pariin otteeseen Ketosen Liikenteen #5 pohjoisesta, toisena päivänä Tornion kautta.

Kuopion Liikenteen #105.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:15 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:12 ----------




> Maalipurkki on siis ehtinyt Lahdesta Ouluun. Jäiköhän osa Mörön autoista maalaamatta Koskilinjojen perinteisiin väreihin, koska jo silloin oli tiedossa, että Oulussa siirrytään KA-väreihin?


Osa entisistä Mörön peleistä on maalattu Koskilinjojen väreihin, osa taas ei.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Alamäen sisustus viileän sinisen tyylikästä...


Alamäen kaikki rahat ovat tainneet mennä bussien sisustukseen, koska aikatauluvihkon kanteen ei ole ollut varaa painattaa värivalokuvaa....

(Niille jotka eivät ole nähneet Alamäen painettuja aikatauluja: kannen valokuvat aina mustavalkoisia. KA-yhtiöiden valokuvat aina värillisiä. Aikataulujulkaisu on reittiliikenneyrityksen käyntikortti asiakkaille. Kylmäsellä rahat ovat riittäneet  värikuvaan ja kuulemma jopa historiateoksen teettämiseen.)

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:15 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 19:10 ----------




> Uusi Kabus #144 linjalla 8, bongauskohtana Torikatu. Oli kääntymässä Saaristonkadulle.


Muistatko, mihin aikaan tämä tapahtui, niin saisin selville, missä kierrossa se kulkee?

----------


## LHB

Kabustaa http://www.pato.1g.fi/arktiset/osb/kabussit.htm
Alamäkeä http://www.pato.1g.fi/arktiset/aikataulu/alamaki.htm

Esim klo 14.45 #144 linjalla 8 keskustassa kohti Mäntylää.

Linja 1 ja #141, lähdöt Kaakkurista 8.50, 10.50, 12.50, 14.50, 16.50 jne

----------


## Assamies

Olisikohan ollut linja kasin tapaus ilmentynyt alkuillalla, noin klo 17-18 aikoihin -ehkä...  :Rolling Eyes: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:37 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:36 ----------

Koskilinjojen #50 näkyi Limingantullissa; todennäköiset reitit saattaisivat olla joko 1, 9, 19, 22 taikka 32... Kulkusuuntana E.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:39 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:37 ----------

En ole vielä itse ajellut kertaakaan Kabuksella, tähän mennessä. Tavoitteena olisi kylläkin...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Assamies

Kabussilla ajeltua: tulin eilen n. klo 15 aikoihin 19:llä Toripakalle (#63, Volvo-WiimaK202). Vastaan tuli linja Ysillä uusi Kabus #143, n. klo 15 aikoihin.
Itse jatkoin Toripakalta 1. Kabuksella #140 linjalla 20. Ajelin Toppilaan sillä. Omalla *Kabus- neitsytmatkalla*:
kiinnitti huomiota *pakettiautomainen* moottorinääni, joka tuntui voimakkaalta auton takaosassa. Myöskin istumapaikkojen suhteellinen vähäisyys *pisti silmään*. Niitä *nostettavan mallisia* ei auton keskivälikössä (lastenvaunutila) ollut edes ollenkaan...  :Eek:   Ajomukavuus tuntui muuten kohtalaiselta; pysäytysnappeja ei tuntunut olleen kovin tiheässä. Kattoon asennettuina niitä ei ole. Tosin Kabussin kattokin taitanee olla jo sen verran korkea...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## paltsu

> Kabussilla ajeltua: tulin eilen n. klo 15 aikoihin 19:llä Toripakalle (#63, Volvo-WiimaK202). Vastaan tuli linja Ysillä uusi Kabus #143, n. klo 15 aikoihin.
> Itse jatkoin Toripakalta 1. Kabuksella #140 linjalla 20. Ajelin Toppilaan sillä. Omalla *Kabus- neitsytmatkalla*:
> kiinnitti huomiota *pakettiautomainen* moottorinääni, joka tuntui voimakkaalta auton takaosassa. Myöskin istumapaikkojen suhteellinen vähäisyys *pisti silmään*. Niitä *nostettavan mallisia* ei auton keskivälikössä (lastenvaunutila) ollut edes ollenkaan...   Ajomukavuus tuntui muuten kohtalaiselta; pysäytysnappeja ei tuntunut olleen kovin tiheässä. Kattoon asennettuina niitä ei ole. Tosin Kabussin kattokin taitanee olla jo sen verran korkea...


Tänään itse myös näin linjalla 9 tuon #143 numerolla olevan Kabustan. Oli menossa siinä 12:00 pintaan kohti Haapamaata Kempeleen Honkasessa.

----------


## Assamies

R-Lines (ent. Revon Turistiliikenne) viime la: pikkubussi Mersu #7 *ja en ajanut, vain bongASin...*  :Wink:

----------


## Assamies

Eilen näkyi *kapyysi* #143 reitillä 9 kohti Kempelettä. Aika lie ollut iltapäivällä, tarkkaa aikaa en enää kykene muistamaan.
---///---
Tampereellä näkyi paljon Länsilinjojen autoja. Sitten oli yksi Luopioisten Liikenteen Kutter. Länsilinjan liikenneyhtiö ajaa Tampereen ja Ylöjärven välisiä reittejä.

V.Paunu sekä TKL käyttänevät sekä telillisiä Lahti-402:sia, Volvo8700:sia että Scaloja. Ikäänkuin olisin ollut havaitsevinani niitä Volvon alustalla Scanian sijaan. *mene&tiedä...*  :Rolling Eyes: 

V.Paunun autoa en muista Oulussa koskaan nähneeni, vaikka tämäkin on tietysti täysin mahdollista...  :Confused: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:00 ----------

Tulin tänään linja 19:lle harvinaisella vehkeellä; Lahti-402. Tämä oli #48. Linjojen perusteella paikalliset pystyvät tutkimään liikenneyhtiön, joka tietysti taas tässä tapauksessa on ollut Koskilinjat.

Linja 70: Pohjolan Matka, R-Lines, Kylmänen (R-Lines: vl-vuorot, Kylmänen: Tyrnävä-Liminka sekä Limingan alueen koululaiskyyditykset, PM: Lumijoki, osin myöskin Kylmänen ajanut Lumijoelle)
Linjat 50, 51 ja 59: V.Alamäki (+Iin ja Yli-Iin väliset linjat, 57 Oijärvelle ja 58 Yli-Iihin)
---
Ennen linjojen 60 ja 61, Muhoksen vuorot sekä 62 ja 65, Ylikiimingin vuorot hoiteli A.Mörö. Nyt ovat vaihtuneet siten, että on vain 61E ja 61P. Toinen näistä tarkoittaa entistä 60:a. (-joka lie ollut nykyinen 61E...) 
---
Kaikki muut linjat Koskilinjojen. (m.o.t.)

----------


## Assamies

Uudet Kabukset:
Jo useampana päivänä näyttäisi tältä:
Kabus #140 = linja 20
#141 = linja 1
#143 = linja 9

Autoja #142 ja #144 en juurikaan ole nähnyt, mutta olettaisin toisen ajavan linjalla 8. En uskoisi niin, että näitä *tuoreita tapauksia* pidettäisiin *vara-autoinan*.

Esim. Citybusseja on 4 kpl, mutta linjoja vain 3. Viikonloppuisin linja B (Medipolikseen) ei aja. Näin ollen arkenakin yksi Kutsenits jäisi *vara-bussiksi*.


---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:44 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:38 ----------

Lentokenttäbussia #69 ei olekaan näkynyt aikoihin, lieneekö tuo *maalautteilla*..? Volvo8700-mallista #2:ta ei myöskään olla tuoreeltaan nähty.

*Firman politiikka* näyttäisi menevän näin: ensin maalataan uusiksi tuoreimmat pelit. Ja jostain syystä näyttäisi Volvo8700:set kaikkein ensimmäisinä.

Uusissa KA-väreissä ovat ainakin: #98 sekä #26, sekä vielä kolmAS, jota en tähän muista. Se saattoi olla #32.

Koskilinjojen Volvo8700:sia:
#2
#32
#41
#71
(nämä usein linjoilla 12, 13, ja eniten ehkä 20)
#53
#79
(entiset linja 1:n vakiopelit, nyt tavallisimmin linjoilla 12 ja 13)

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:56 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:44 ----------

Wanhin wehje näyttäisi olevan, vm-87 oleva #42. Se ajelee eniten linjalla 15, mutta myöskin linjalla #22 eli Yliopiston kautta *Haupinkuttaale* (HaukipudAS, Hd)...  :Cool:

----------


## Assamies

_Ajoa R-Linesilla:
_Ajoin viime su sillä R-Linesin pikkumersulla #7. Jalkatilat tuntuivat ahtailta.  :Eek:

----------


## Assamies

Pitkästä aikaa näkyi, ja vielä ihan *entisissä väreissä* Koskilinjain #69. Tuo siis lentokenttäbussi.  :Smile: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:21 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:20 ----------

Oulussa näkyi, olisiko nyt ollut Sepänkadulla? Noh, kuitenkin Salmelan #14. Tämä ei ollut N14 -se peli... Vanhan mallinen vehje nyt kuitenkin.  :Cool:

----------


## paltsu

KA-raidoissa Volvo 8700 autoista tällä hetkellä #26 ja #32. Näiden lisäksi myös se #98.

----------


## Assamies

Ajoja eilis- ja toissap:nä...
*Uuden kauden avaus* - linja 4 ja wakawanha #51 (BNA-900)... Sitten linjan 19 LE-bussi #69.

Näköjään entisissä sinisissä Kinnarps:in mainosväreissä kulkenut, toinen LE-bussi #98 on ainut sarjassaan tällä tietämällä KA-värityksissä. Toiset kaksihan ovat Volvo8700:sia, ja tämä taasen LE. Sillä ajeltiin seur. p:nä. Sitten monellakin eri linjalla pyörinyt Wiima #7 linjalla 32.

Linja 32 ei enää mene Limingantullin, taikka sen paremmin Heinäpään kautta.

Minusta linjan 29 loppuminen jo keskustaan, yhdessä tämän toisen muutoksen kanssa todella huono asia.  :Icon Frown: 


---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:12 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 19:08 ----------

Nähtyä linja 22:lla...
#39 (mainosväritys: Oulu Inspiroi) sekä yleensä linjalla 8 tavattu, joskin muillakin linjoilla ollut #50 (KIE-950), puolimatala Lahti402. Bongaukset olivat eilisen iltapäivällä, ti 17.11.-09.


---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:17 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 19:12 ----------

Kolumnia Oyy:stä...
Oulun Ylioppilaslehden kolumnisti, Myry Voipio pakinoi (hyvä ettei panikoi...  :Wink:  ) sattuvasti: otsikolla P*kalinjat...  :Biggrin:  Löytynee toiseksi tuoreimmasta OYY-lehdestä...

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Oulun Ylioppilaslehden kolumnisti, Myry Voipio pakinoi (hyvä ettei panikoi...  ) sattuvasti: otsikolla P*kalinjat...  Löytynee toiseksi tuoreimmasta OYY-lehdestä...


Siis mikä Pikalinjat... ? :Laughing:

----------


## Pulustaja

> Näköjään entisissä sinisissä Kinnarps:in mainosväreissä kulkenut, toinen LE-bussi #98 on ainut sarjassaan tällä tietämällä KA-värityksissä. Toiset kaksihan ovat Volvo8700:sia, ja tämä taasen LE.


Hmm, mitä tarkoitat? Nuo lk-bussithan ovat Carrus Vega L:iä koreiltaan, yhtä lailla LE (low entry=etumatala) kuin Volvo 8700LE:t joita nuo #26 ja #32 ovat.

----------


## ultrix

> V.Paunu sekä TKL käyttänevät sekä telillisiä Lahti-402:sia, Volvo8700:sia että Scaloja. Ikäänkuin olisin ollut havaitsevinani niitä Volvon alustalla Scanian sijaan. *mene&tiedä...*


Paitsi että Paunulla ei ole yhtään telillistä kaupunkibussia! 402-lahtikkoa on myös Volvon alustalla, Scalaa ei.

----------


## hylje

Yksi Scala-korinen mersu on toisaalta olemassa.

----------


## Assamies

> Hmm, mitä tarkoitat? Nuo lk-bussithan ovat Carrus Vega L:iä koreiltaan, yhtä lailla LE (low entry=etumatala) kuin Volvo 8700LE:t joita nuo #26 ja #32 ovat.


Juuri sitä.  :Smile: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:17 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:13 ----------

Kabus-kokemus:Ajelin linja ysin (9) Kabuksella #143. Ojalan laskuopin mukaan kaara kattaa 40 istumapaikkaa, 10:ssä rivissä, eli 4x10=40.

Edessä istuen ajotuntuma on hiljainen ja mukava. Näkymä ovat avarat. Takana istuessa saattaa moottorimelu häiritä jonkun verran. Muuten ei Kabuksesta ole mitään pahaa sanottavaa. *Älynäytön* (Mobitec..?) en ole havainnut vaikuttavan matkan kulkuun juuri mitenkään. Paitsi että se ilmoittaa Kabussin pysähtymisestä seuraavalle linja-autopysäkille...
Pysäytysnapin piippaus saattaa ehkä kuulostaa hieman hassunkuriselle. En havainnut mitään erillistä lastenvaunuille tarkoitettua pysäytysnappulaa Kabus-bussissa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:19 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:17 ----------

Linja kasin KabusHavaintojeni mukaan: yksi uusi Kabus, nimittäin #144 ajelee tavanmukaisimmin linjalla 8.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:29 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:19 ----------

Lisää vain Kabusseja:
Ensimmäinen havainto Kabussien-keskisestä linjankohtaamisesta, Merikosken taskussa klo 16.20-25 aikoihin. Pohjoisesta eli kulkusuunnassa E tuli Koskilinjain #141 ja etelän suunnasta (kulkusuuntanaan P) taasen #142. Jossa (Kabus #142) myöskin itse olin matkustajana...

Luulin linja 8:lla ajelevan Kabus-auton #144 olevan sarjansa viimeisin eli kaikkein *tuorein tapaus*. Näinhän ei asia kuitenkaan ollut.

Linja 3:lta tavattiin myöskin Merikosken taskussa suuntaan E kulkeva #145. Aiemmin en ole tavannut ko. ajokkia. Bongaaminen tapahtui n. klo 17.10 aikoihin.

Kabussien linjat siis ovat: 1, 3, 8, 9 sekä 20.

----------


## Assamies

Koskilinjojen Kabukset, n:rot 140-143 ovat ajetut. Vielä siten puuttuvat vain enää nämä: #144 sekä #145.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Assamies

Kaikki tämänhetkisen tiedon mukaan sinivalkeissa Koiviston Auto-värityksissä kulkevat Oulun paikallisliikenteen pelit on ajettu. Näitä siis olivat Koskilinjoilla: #26, #32 sekä lentokenttäbussi Vega #98. :Redface: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:41 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:39 ----------




> Siis mikä Pikalinjat... ?


 Justiinsa briljantti havainto...  :Wink: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:45 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:41 ----------

Kuljettajan ajovirhe:
Muutama päivä sitten tullessa joukkoliikennekadulle, kuljettaja kääntyi erehdyksessä *tulemaan yksisuuntaista vastavirtaan*. Kirkkokadulle ajaminen on kiellettyä pohjoissuunnassa. Sopivan poikkikadun tullessa kuljettaja huomasi erheensä ja kääntyi. Yksi pysäkki, Heinätorin pysäkki jäi sillä vuorolla väliin. Liikennöitsijä jääköön salaisuudeksi, se ei ollut kuitenkaan Koskilinjojen auto joka oli kyseessä...  :Wink:

----------


## Assamies

Eilen näkyi linjalla 32 entiset linja 1:n ja sitä edeltävästi linja 12:n pelit; ScaniaScalat #8 ja #75. Ilmeisesti bussien kiertojärjestys taas muuttunut Koskareilla...  :Rolling Eyes:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Linja 20:lla ollut entinen linja ysin #67, sekin ScaniaScala. Yleisemmin kaks'kymppisellä on hyvin vähän Scaloja näkynyt.

----------


## Pulustaja

> Eilen näkyi linjalla 32 entiset linja 1:n ja sitä edeltävästi linja 12:n pelit; ScaniaScalat #8 ja #75. Ilmeisesti bussien kiertojärjestys taas muuttunut Koskareilla...


Juu, kaippa ne nyt muuttuu kun ykköselle tuli uudet kabussit #141 ja #142? Eihän niitä nyt poiskaan heitetä, jotenka ei mitenkään traagisesti ole kuitenkaan muuttunut. #8 ajanut jo jonkin aikaa kolmekakkosta, heti kabussin #141 tultua ruotuun.

----------


## Assamies

Tulo junalta eilen klo 23.19: 3#64, joka ajaa tuossa vuorossa Z6-tunnuksella linjan 20 aikataulussa. Bussissa oli joitakin tulokkaita iltajunilta, ja vuoro oli yövuoro.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:47 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:41 ----------

H:gissä ajelin kolmella sporalla linjoilla 3B, 6 ja 9. Taltioin myöskin detaljitiedot. Minulla ei ole olemassa omaa ketjua, joka olisi pyhitetty raitsikka-ajeluille.

----------


## Assamies

Lisää Kabussia eilisiltana:
Eilenillalla tuli ajeltua Koskilinjojen Kabus #144 linjalla 8. Enään on näistä jäljellä *ajamaton peli* linja 3:a kulkeva Kabus #145.

----------


## Assamies

Wanhinta kyytiä?
Ajoin linja 15:n *vakiopelillä* #42. Se näyttäisi Antin kalustolistan pohjalta, olevan kaikkein iäkkäin *Koskipeli*. Vm. olisi peräti -87. Auton penkit ovat pirteän väriset ja raidalliset. Värisävy kulkee jossain keltaisen ja limenvihreän rajamailla.  :Surprised:   :Cool: 

Uusissa Kabus-kaupunkibusseissa on nähtävästi ilmennyt valovikoja. Tullessa linja ysin (9) #143 oli vain parkit päällä. Franzénin pysäkille oli *topannut* linjayhtiön huoltoauto, ja ilmeisesti valonheittimet saatiinkin sitten pelaamaan. Myöskin Volvo8700:sissa on saattanut ilmetä jotain valohäikkää...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Surprised: 

Ja tällä kertaa kyyti vaikutti jotenkin poukkoilevalta; mitenkähän reagoinee Allison-automaattivaihteisto pohjoisrannikon pakkasiin..?

----------


## Assamies

Linja 3:lla ajanut #145 bongattuna... Se tarkoittaa ajamista tässä yhteydessä...  :Cool:

----------


## Assamies

Kabus linjalla 14

Linjalla 14 (Kaukovainio-Välivainio) näkyi myöskin olleen Kabus. Havainto oli Merikosken silloilla toissap:nä ip. Jos muiden Kabus-autojen kiertojärjestys on sama, niin silloin kyseessä kaikkein tuorein peli, joka on #146.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:17 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:15 ----------

Eilen näkyi Toripakalla kaksi Kabusta perätysten, nämä olivat linjoilla 1 ja 8. En muista enää sitä, että kumpi linja 1:n vakkarivehkeistä (#141 ja #142) oli kysymyksessä...  :Embarassed: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:17 ----------

-Kabusten linjat, mikäli linjojen kiertojärjestystä ei olla muutettu:
#140 - linja 20
#141 - linja 1
#142 - samoin linja 1
#143 - linja 9
#144 - linja 8
#145 - linja 3
#146 - linja 14 (havainto varmistamaton)

----------


## killerpop

> Jos muiden Kabus-autojen kiertojärjestys on sama, niin silloin kyseessä kaikkein tuorein peli, joka on #146.


Tuorein (rekisteröity) Kabus Koskilinjoilla on jo kuitenkin auto #147 (LYY-547), vaikka se ei ajoon vielä olisikaan päässyt. 

Sivujen yhteydessä pyritään pitämään ajantasalla kunkin vuoden listaa uusista autoista, joten jos auto x on oikeasti uusin niin silloin auto y ei voi olla uusin. Tuoreita ne silti ovat jokainen.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Kabusten linjat, mikäli linjojen kiertojärjestystä ei olla muutettu:
> #140 - linja 20
> #141 - linja 1
> #142 - samoin linja 1
> #143 - linja 9
> #144 - linja 8
> #145 - linja 3
> #146 - linja 14 (havainto varmistamaton)


Minkähän takia Linnanmaan suuntaan ei liikennöi yhtään kabusta? Metrin verran tavallista lyhyempinä eivät taida soveltua runsaaseen matkustukseen?

----------


## antsa

Tuosta autojen sijainnista senverran et jos tuo havainto 146:sta oli torstailta niin luulen ettei pidä paikkaansa. Torstaina tuli Lahteen poistoon auto 13 ja mennessä veivät Ouluun kaks Kabusia eli 146 ja 147. Tuskin siis ehti vielä linjalle ? Tosin kellonajoista en osaa sanoa milloin lähtivät mut tuskin kuitenkaan ennen perjantaita linjalla olivat.

----------


## sam

> Minkähän takia Linnanmaan suuntaan ei liikennöi yhtään kabusta? Metrin verran tavallista lyhyempinä eivät taida soveltua runsaaseen matkustukseen?


Tuntuisi järkevältä selitykseltä. Ihmetyttää silti tuo linjavalinta, sillä kolmosella ja kaksikymppisellä ajellaan päivittäin tuulilasikuormia myös ihan oikeilla takaovella ja seisomapaikoilla varustetuilla linja-autoilla. Kun Kabusiin laittaa 60 matkustajaa ja kahdet lastenvaunut, on varmaa, ettei kukaan liiku autossa mihinkään suuntaan.

----------


## Assamies

> Tuorein (rekisteröity) Kabus Koskilinjoilla on jo kuitenkin auto #147 (LYY-547), vaikka se ei ajoon vielä olisikaan päässyt. 
> 
> Sivujen yhteydessä pyritään pitämään ajantasalla kunkin vuoden listaa uusista autoista, joten jos auto x on oikeasti uusin niin silloin auto y ei voi olla uusin. Tuoreita ne silti ovat jokainen.


LYY-547 eli #147 havaittiin tänään linjalla 19.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:06 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:02 ----------

Harvinainen citybussien kohtaaminen rautatieasemalla eilen: klo 18 aikoihin kaikki linjalla olleet citybussit kohtasivat rautatieaseman edessä. Jos tilanteesta olisi otettu kuva, niin kaikki A, B, sekä C olisivat voineet mahtua samaan kuvaan. Tapahtumalle löytyy suurin yksittäisselitys siinä, että jonkin teknisen vian johdosta (mahdollisesti akselistosta johtuvan -sillä ovet eivät vikoneet) linja A oli n. 10 min. linjaltaan myöhästyneenä.

----------


## Assamies

> Tuosta autojen sijainnista senverran et jos tuo havainto 146:sta oli torstailta niin luulen ettei pidä paikkaansa. Torstaina tuli Lahteen poistoon auto 13 ja mennessä veivät Ouluun kaks Kabusia eli 146 ja 147. Tuskin siis ehti vielä linjalle ? Tosin kellonajoista en osaa sanoa milloin lähtivät mut tuskin kuitenkaan ennen perjantaita linjalla olivat.


Bongauksen tapahtumahetkenä ehti havaita vain linjanumeron 14, sekä ko. menopelin olevan Kabus. Väite perustuu siihen olettamukseen, että kaikki muut silloiset kuusi Kabussia ajaisivat *vakiolinjoillaan*. Ilmeisesti ollut sitten joko linja 1:n taikka 20:n, eli sitten linja 3:n Kabus-vekotin kyseessä. Auton identifioivaa numeroa ei kyennyt havaitsemaan pitkästä välimatkasta johtuen. Nykyään ne peittyvät perästä tummaan lumisohjokerrokseen, eikä tunnistusnumeroa enää näy etuoven vieressä, kuten perinteisesti ollut.

Periaatteessa *risteävät* Kabukset pitäisi kyetä havainnoimaan, sillä tunnistusnumero on suunnilleen kuljettajan kohdalla, ja usein selvästi näkyvissä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:14 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:11 ----------

Citybussin linja A *läpiajettu*!  :Very Happy: 
Olen ajanut linja A:lla kaikilla mahdollisilla *kombinaatioilla* eli Citybusseilla #3, #24, #82 sekä #84.
Linja B:lla olen ajanut vain #24:lla, joka tavallisimmin tuota Citylinjaa operoi.  :Cool: 
Linja C:lla taas en ole ajanut Citybussi #24:lla.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:38 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:14 ----------




> Posiolainen liikennöitsijä?
> Matkustinpa kerran viime keväänä Oulusta Taivalkosken kautta Posiolle. Taivalkoskelta lähti sellainen Mersu-pikkubussi, ja siinä oli "kauko-/etäohjattu ovi"...
> Väritys muistutti sävyltä aikas tavalla wanhoja Pohjolan Liikenteen värejä.
> Nimeä vaan en satu muistamaan. Taivalkoskelta PM:n eli Turistiauton #200 jatkoi taivaltaan edelleen päämääränään Kuusamo.
> Kyyti oli sellaista "loihakkaa" -ja Taivalkosken Matkahuollon ravintolassa erittäin maistuvat eväkset..!


Mainittu liikennöitsijä ajoi koululaiskyyditystä, joka oli reittiin yhdistelty. Luultavasti kyseeseen sattui J.Tuppurainen Ky.. :Question:

----------


## Assamies

Tulo junalta eilen ja meno via Mh l-as. kl.aika 16.10: Koskilinjat/A.Mörö (autossa wanhat wärit) #126, en huomannut katsoa oliko Falcon vaiko Flyer. Jarrukitinöitä huomioimatta aivan loihakka kyyti.

Viereiseltä laiturilta lähti #117.

En olekaan huomannut ajatella lainkaan sitä, että linjat 61E ja 61P risteävät ja kohtaavat toisensa Toripakalla. Linja ei käy bussiasemalla ollenkaan Oulussa, vaan jatkaa sivuitse keskustaan.

Kummankin (suunnan) bussilinjan alku- ja päätepiste on Muhoksen linja-autoasema.

Kunhan saan lataukseni uusittua, voisi tehdäkin oikeastaan vielä uudemman reissun, ja käyttää tällä kertaa 61P:tä. Tällä kertaa se oli E, näin uskon olleen: koska mentiin Oulujoen eteläpuolta ja Pikkaralan kautta.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:57 ----------

LYY-547 (Koskilinjat #147) ajettu!  :Smile: 
Ajoa eilen yhden pysäkinvälin verran: Toripakalta Hellaakosken pysäkille. Ajopelinä siis tämän tietämän tuorein Kabus #147. Linja oli 14.  :Smile:

----------


## Assamies

*Uuden kauden avaus:*Uusi matkustuskausi (à 30vrk) avattu pe, 18.12.-09. Uuden kauden 1. ajo: Ol l.as-L-tulli, Kylmäsen telibussi #2. 
Tuo Kylmäsen telillinen kävisi mielestäni oivallisesti Yliopiston ruuhkahuippujen tasoittajaksi.  :Rolling Eyes:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
---
Koskilinjojen #147 ajettiin la toistamiseen, Merikosken taskusta Toripakkaan tällä kertaa. 19:ää ei näkynyt.  :Sad:  Vuoro oli 14 jälleen. Jatkoin linjan yksi Kabusilla, en taltioinut speksejä; taisi olla varmaan #142 sillä kertaa.
 
La odottelin puolisen tuntia ysiä alkuiltapäivästä suuntaan P. Lopulta meni hermot ja lähdin menemään kävellen... Ysi ohitti minut vähän sen jälkeen kun lähdin pysäkiltä.  :Mad: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:26 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:24 ----------

Koskilinjojen #146 on edelleen tunnistamatta. Varmastikin se kuitenkin linja-ajossa on. Jos se ajaa Y:kin suunnan *sivureittejä* -niin silloin sitä on meikäläisen hankala bongata.  :Frown:

----------


## Assamies

Puuttuva palanen löytynyt!  :Very Happy: 
ERF-929 alias Koskilinjojen #146 löydetty linjalta! Samalla ajettu myös. Ilmeisesti tuo Kabus on ollut hyvin vähän käytössä, sillä sisusta vaikutti upouudelta. Auton takaa bongausta ei voitu tehdä lumikerrostuman johdosta. Bongaaminen varmistettu Toripakan pysäkillä (so. ko. bussin identifiointi). Linja oli ysi (9) -ja ajokki kulussa aivan aikataulutuksen mukaisesti.  :Smile:

----------


## Assamies

Tänään tehtiin *bingobongaus*: linjalla 4 ajoi Koskilinjojen Volvo-WiimaK202 #4.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:57 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:56 ----------

Eilen uusi peli linjalla: linjalla 6 ajoin LYY-548. En nähnyt autonn:roa, joka oletettavasti saattaisi olla #148: kyseessä edelleen Koskilinjan peli.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:00 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:57 ----------

Kuskien arvostelema Kabus: olen joidenkin kuskien kanssa keskustellut tästä erityisharrasteestani joukkoliikennebongaamisesta. Parhaiten ehtii jutustella cb-kuskien kesken. Heissä on todella mainioita ja henkeviä persoonia!  :Very Happy: 

Kuljettajat tuntuvat pitävän  kaikkein korkeimmassa kurssissa Scania-Scaloja. Niitä ajelee edelleenkin kohtalaisen paljon, varsinkin ns. pidemmillä linjoilla. Näitä ovat mm. 9 ja 20 sekä 8.

Kuljettajan tilojen pienuutta, kevyttä keulaa, sekä radion ja kellon puutetta on moitittu Kabussien kohdalla. Sitä vastoin nuo autot ovat olleet verrattoman lämpimiä, mikä lieneekin ehkä paras etu toisiin vastaaviin matkustusvälineisiin nähden.

----------


## Pulustaja

> Eilen uusi peli linjalla: linjalla 6 ajoin LYY-548. En nähnyt autonn:roa, joka oletettavasti saattaisi olla #148: kyseessä edelleen Koskilinjan peli.


On se #148, joulun välipäivinä taisi tulla ajoon. Tuosta voisi olla sulle hyötyä (ja muistakin PBL-sivuston listoista): http://pbl.1g.fi/kalusto/koskilinjat.htm

----------


## Assamies

Joo. On se tuttu sivu, jos on Antin pitämä saitti.
Linja ysillä näkyi eilen Lahden 402, joka oli varmaankin kaksinumeroinen, joskus sillä on ajanut omassa ketjussaankin oleva #50. Tänään linja 14:lla tavanmukaisimmin ajeleva puolimatala nelinollakakkonen #37 oli ko. linjalla.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:02 ----------

----------


## Assamies

Tänään Kemissä ja tarkemmin ottaen ennen kunnanrajaa ja Isohaaran voimalaitosta: Gold Linen #3 linjalla 10. Näyttäisi Wiima olleen ainakin oman arviointini pohjalta katsottuna.  :Cool: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 19:53 ----------

Asia tarkistettu: kyllä on! Ao. ajopeli WiimaK201, vm-85.  :Cool:

----------


## Assamies

Koskareitten #148 tänään:
Puolivälinkangasta kohti menossa via Alppila, linjalla 11.


---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:01 ----------

Tänään ajettua: Citybussi linjalla C (kaikki paitsi #24 {sko. B-linjan vakkarivehje} on ajettu ko. linjalla).
Linjalla 22 #42 sekä linjalla 19 wanha cunnon Wiima #22.  :Cool:

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Koskareitten #148 tänään: Puolivälinkangasta kohti menossa via Alppila, linjalla 11.


Vielä 70-80-lukujen vaihteen tienoilla kaikki Merikoskenkadulta pohjoiseen jatkavat linjat ajoivat Alppilan kautta Kaarnatietä eivätkä suoraan Kemintietä. Taisi olla linja 33 Kaijonharju-Nokela ensimmäinen, joka ajoi suoraan Kemintietä. Silloin ei vielä ollut Kemintiellä pysäkkiparia niin kuin nykyisin. Kun pysäkit oli saatu Kemintielle, alkoi linjojen vähittäinen siirtyminen suoralle reitille. Lopulta jäljellä oli vain Koskelan linja 12.

Nyt linja 11 on palannut takaisin Kaarnatielle. Olikohan muutos viime syksynä? Se näyttää ajavan M-P 5 min linjan 12 vuorojen edellä. Onko linja 12 niin ruuhkainen, että tarvitaan apulinja, joka kerää matkustajat sen edestä Kaarnatiellä ja johon Kaarnatielle menijät voivat nousta keskustassa tarvitsematta odottaa linjan 12 autoa? Vai olisiko niin, että viikonloppuisin kerran tunnissa ajava 12 oli liian harvoin kulkeva Kaarnatien matkustajille? Nyt linjojen 12 ja 11 yhteinen vuoroväli Kaarnatiellä on L,S 25/35 min etelään ja 20/40 min pohjoiseen.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:17 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:59 ----------




> Tänään Kemissä ja tarkemmin ottaen ennen kunnanrajaa ja Isohaaran voimalaitosta: Gold Linen #3 linjalla 10. Ao. ajopeli WiimaK201, vm-85.


Linja-autohistoriallisen Seuran Hetku-lehden 4/2009 numerossa kerrotaan, että Seura on saanut lahjoituksena Koiviston Auto Oy:ltä vm.1987 olevan auton, joka oli loppuaikoinaan GL 2 ja joka liikennöi viimeksi Kemin paikallisliikenteessä. Kun tämä nuorempi auto onnistui pääsemään turvatuille vanhuudenpäiville, niin liikenteeseen jäänyt vanhempi "Lapin Kulta" joutunee ennen pitkää romuttamolle?

----------


## kaakkuri

> Vielä 70-80-lukujen vaihteen tienoilla kaikki Merikoskenkadulta pohjoiseen jatkavat linjat ajoivat Alppilan kautta Kaarnatietä eivätkä suoraan Kemintietä. Taisi olla linja 33 Kaijonharju-Nokela ensimmäinen, joka ajoi suoraan Kemintietä. Silloin ei vielä ollut Kemintiellä pysäkkiparia niin kuin nykyisin. Kun pysäkit oli saatu Kemintielle, alkoi linjojen vähittäinen siirtyminen suoralle reitille. Lopulta jäljellä oli vain Koskelan linja 12.


Niin se taisi mennä, koko Kemintie mahtoi valmistua samaa aikaa Pohjantien kanssa eli n. 1966. Sitä ennen Iskoon kuljettiin juuri Alppilan kautta Kaarnatietä tai sitten Välivainion poikki Tarmontietä Puolivälinkankaalle. Tämä jäljempi yhteys katkesi moottoritien jaettua Välivainion ja Puolivälinkankaan erilleen. Siten Alppilan kautta kulkeminen esim. Kuivasjärvelle on ollut alunperin kovin luontaista eli on seurattu vanhaa polkua jonka varrella asiakkaatkin. Eihän vastaavasti Kehäteillä pk-seudullakaan kummoisesti joukkoliikennettä ole vaan siellä on lähinnä pikkuautoja ja rahtia. Kemintien varressa ei asu nytkään ketään joka nousisi tai jäisi linja-autosta joutumatta kävelemään satoja metrejä joka taitaa olla jo liikaa. Siihen tien reunalla olevaan ryteikköön nimeltä Leinonpuisto ei ainakaan aikanaan saanut rakentaa kerrostaloja, kun se oli ajankohtaista. Perustelu olemassa olevista joukkoliikenneyhteyksistä ei ollut riittävä.

Mutta se taisi tosiaan olla 33 joka oli ensimmäinen kulkija suoraa reittiä, olisiko ollut jopa niin että paikallisessa lehdessä puhuttiin "pikalinjasta" mitä se varmaan olikin, Alppilan liikennevalosyheröt veivät puolikymmentä minuuttia oli suunta kumpi hyvänsä.
Viimeiseksi jäivät tuo Pohjolan Veljesten 12 mutta myös Koskilinjojen 17. Niillä ajettiin 70- ja 80-lukujen runkolinjaa Koskelan ja keskustan välillä. Taisi 12 olla viimeinen linja (1987, tms?) millä oli rahastajat käytössä pysäkkiaikojen nopeuttamiseksi ja silti piti kaasu pohjassa kaahata. 17 suli aikanaan pois ja lakkautettiin, nyt 12 vaikuttaa olevan hyvin rauhallinen linja, niin ne ajat muuttuvat. Numerolla 17 ajellaan nyt ihan muita reittejä.




> Nyt linja 11 on palannut takaisin Kaarnatielle. Olikohan muutos viime syksynä? Se näyttää ajavan M-P 5 min linjan 12 vuorojen edellä. Onko linja 12 niin ruuhkainen, että tarvitaan apulinja, joka kerää matkustajat sen edestä Kaarnatiellä ja johon Kaarnatielle menijät voivat nousta keskustassa tarvitsematta odottaa linjan 12 autoa? Vai olisiko niin, että viikonloppuisin kerran tunnissa ajava 12 oli liian harvoin kulkeva Kaarnatien matkustajille? Nyt linjojen 12 ja 11 yhteinen vuoroväli Kaarnatiellä on L,S 25/35 min etelään ja 20/40 min pohjoiseen.


Jos ihan tarkasti muistellaan wanhoja tikut silmissä, niin 11 ei tainnut koskaan Kaarnatietä kuljailla; wanha 11 kulki linjaa Välivainio - Keskusta - Lintula jolloin se ei käynyt Alppilassa lainkaan vaan kiersi maantiesillan keskustaan mennessä ja kääntyi Rajavillen betoniaseman portin ja Wetterin korjaamo-kahvio-huoltoaseman edestä keskustaan. Nyt Välivainion "palvelubussi" on 14 joka menee taas wanhaan 14:een verrattuna ihan uusia polkuja.

Vuorovälipulma on sinällään ihan tuttua Koskilinjaa. Muistelen ainakin 20 vuotta kuulleeni noitumista tuosta jonossa ajamisesta. Perusteluna on ollut paitsi että "ei pysty muuhun" niin myös että "näin mahdollistetaan hyviä vaihtoyhteyksiä". 

Molemmat tuntuvat potaskalta. Tosiasiassa jonossa ajaminen ei mahdollista mitään järkeviä vaihtoyhteyksiä muille kuin jonon keulimmaisessa autossa istuvalle koska mitään keskustan terminaaleja tai muita vaihtopaikkoja missä jonossa edellä olleeseen autoon voisi vaihtaa, ei ole. Voisi olla toisin jos heilurilinjoilla olisi keskustassa joku ajantasaus- tms. paikka missä olisi muutaman minuutin vaihtoikkuna eri linjoille. Nyt kun ajetaan suoraan läpi keskustan, ei noin käy vaan katsellaan aina edellä menevän takavaloja kunnes saadaan hankittua oma auto. Sitten katselu loppuu.

Kaarnatien nousuja tuskin kovin paljoa enää on jäljellä eli tuskin kahden peräkkäinajo merkitsee paljoakaan.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Jos ihan tarkasti muistellaan wanhoja tikut silmissä, niin 11 ei tainnut koskaan Kaarnatietä kuljailla; wanha 11 kulki linjaa Välivainio - Keskusta - Lintula jolloin se ei käynyt Alppilassa lainkaan vaan kiersi maantiesillan keskustaan mennessä ja kääntyi Rajavillen betoniaseman portin ja Wetterin korjaamo-kahvio-huoltoaseman edestä keskustaan.


No näinhän se tosiaan olikin, linja 11 siirrettiin Välivainiolta Puolivälinkankaalle linjan 19 tilalle, kun linjan 19 päätepysäkki muutettiin Teknologiakylään.

----------


## Assamies

Bussien liikennepalvelut huonontuneet!  :Mad: 
Btw. -on vielä Koskareitten #149 vielä tunnistamatta sekä näin myöskin ollen ajamatta...

Ihmettelin pysäkillä sitä, että miksikäs ei Ysi saavukaan; se oli linjaltaan päälle 20min. myöhästyneenä. Meninkin siten Ysitoistasella, joka oli ihan aikataulunsa mukaisesti kulussa, jopa 1min. verran etuajassa Toripakalla. Linjapeli oli CarrusVega #69, Finnairin *väreissä* oleva lentokenttäbussi (-jota olen myöskin LE:ksikin kutsunut)...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Jatkoyhteys *Puokkarille* linja 6:n #61. Aikataulumerkintöjeni mukaan linja 6:n käyttö on jäänyt yllättävän vähäiselle.  :Embarassed: 
---
Ensi kuun alussa seutuliikenteen 30 pv:n lataus kallistuu peräti 3 (75 -> 78). Ja se on mielestäni nykyiseen palveluntasoon nähden kerrassaan liikaa..!  :Evil or Very Mad:  Oulun kaupunki ei panosta tarpeeksi lähiliikenneyhteyksiin todellakaan (-viittaan tässä kohden sl. Kalevan uutistietoihin)...  :Eek:

----------


## Assamies

Tuorein KA -värinen?
Ajoin tänään linja 12:lla (Kaakkuri-Koskela) #71:lla. Tuo Volvo8700:nen on näkemä muutettu sinivalkoiseen KA -väritykseen.

Btw. -on ajettu Citybussien linja C *lävitse*. Kaikki mahdolliset kombinaatiot ovat nytten käytetyt.  :Very Happy:   Viimeinen, joka puuttui tästä *listasta* -oli #24, jolla nyt ajoin.  :Smile:

----------


## Assamies

#149 havaittu!  :Biggrin: 
Limingantullissa, viime la: n.kl. 17.50 aikoihin. Kyseessä lienee ollut linjaltaan yhdeksän huomattavan verran myöhässä ollut Kabuksen tehtaan tätä kirjoitettaessa mahdollisesti kaikkein tuorein tuote.

Su ajoa linjalla 6, alla oli Lahti-402 #48. Nelikasi yleisimmin ajellut linjalla yhdeksän, sekä myöskin mm. kolmekymmentäkaksi.

----------


## Assamies

*Uusi tuorein-tuote tavattu!*  :Smile: Ti, n. klo 17:55 aikoihin Toripakalla oli suuntaan menossa oleva #150 -alias rekisteritunnukseltaan LYY-550... -Höö, tuota...  :Wink:  Se oli linjalla 6...  :Wink:

----------


## Assamies

*Lyyli* linjalla 12:
Viime la näyttäisi tuo samainen kulkuväline #150 (LYY-550) olleen linjalla 12. Bongaamispaikkana Merikosken tasku, kulkusuunta P. Kellonaika noin hieman päälle 20, arviolta 20:15.


---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:38 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:35 ----------

Tänään turha kiemura...  :Embarassed: 
Käväisin linja 14:n #64:n kyydissä (linja 3:n vakiovehje) tekaisemassa täysin turhan kiemuran Välivainiolla. Samalla tarjoutui ainutkertainen tilaisuus, testata myöskin tuota *paniikinhallintaa*...  :Neutral:

----------


## Assamies

Tuorein *väriä vaihtanut*...
Koskilinjan lentokenttäversioinen Vega #86 on myöskin aivan tuoreeltaan vaihtanut väritystään. Liikennöi linjalla 19.  :Smile:

----------


## Assamies

#150:
Koskilinja #150 on näkynyt linjoilla 6 ja 12. Tuorein näkemäni on #152 (LYY-652) ja se ajoi linjalla 13.

Lieneeköhän lakkopäivästä tulossa hyvitystä seutulippuun, kun *Koskikuskit* olivat viime la lakossa?  :Confused:  Jos ei, niin onpa todella huono homma! Seutulippukin kallistuu juuri sopivasti peräti 3:llä tässä aivan uhkaavan linja-autolakon alla.  :Mad:

----------


## Assamies

*...lissee Kuskilinjaa...*
Eilen ajoin Kabus #150:lla linjalla 6. #152 näkyi ajelevan linjalla 12.
Kutonen on siirtynyt käyttämään muutaman muun ohella Kabusta...

Eilen myöskin *linjoille-paluu* eli seutukortin lataaminen, tällä kertaa jo 3 korkeammin hinnoin...  :Mad: 

Tänään ajelua linjalla 15, jolla ennennäkemätön peli, puolimatala #48...

#15 on nähty joitain v:koja sitten Tuirassa, linjalla 39...  :Rolling Eyes: 


---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:07 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:05 ----------




> Tuorein *väriä vaihtanut*...
> Koskilinjan lentokenttäversioinen Vega #86 on myöskin aivan tuoreeltaan vaihtanut väritystään. Liikennöi linjalla 19.


Myöskin Volvo-Vega #87 on vaihtunut tuoreeltaan sinivalkoisiin. Tämäkin operoi linjaa 19.  :Smile:

----------


## Assamies

Keski-Suomen reissut:
Olen muutamalla taannoisella Keski-Suomeen suuntautuneella automatkalla havainnoinut Koivurannan busseja, jotka ajavat mm. välillä Jyväskylä-Äänekoski.
Tamperelaisen liikennöitsijä V.Paunun vaunuja olen nähnyt myöskin. Ne taitavat kuulua EB-konsortioon.. :Question: 

Parisen viikkoa sitten näin Vaasassa muutamia paikallisbusseja Kaupungintalon edustalla ja keskustassa. Minulla ei ollut realistisia bongaamisen mahdollisuuksia. Jokin bussi oli parkissa ja lähti sitten ilmeisesti linjalleen Kaupungintalon tienoilta.

Matka suuntautui edelleen kohti Kouvolaa. Vaikka tämä onkin nk. "virallinen" joukkoliikennepalsta, niin kait minulla on jokin oikeus kertoilla näistä kotimaisista retkistäni.. :Question:  Vaikka aina ei ole yksinkertaisesti mahdollista näiden tarkoitusperien toteutukseen joukkoliikenteen kulkuvälineitä käyttääkään.

Vielä edelleen haluaisin pidättää oikeuden omintakeiseen kirjoitustyyliin, ylläpidon siitä tarpeettomasti niuhottamatta. Katson omaavani kyvyn kirjoittaa täysin ymmärrettävästi, niinkuten Asperger-henkilö ja vammainen olenkin :Exclamation: 

Syy tähän äkilliseen purkaukseen löytyy asiallisen ja tyyliltään suhteellisen neutraalin palstaviestin turhassa deletoinnissa.

----------


## Assamies

Lopetus:
En koe enää tätä harrastusta mielekkäänä, joten olen lopettelemassa sitä. Lisäksi nykyinen sähköpostiosoitteeni lakkautetaan lähiaikoina. Ns. *vapaille laatikoille* ei käyttäjätunnusta voi siirtää. Tarkoitan tässä tällä ilmaisia vapaasti rekisteröitäviä *siviili* e-maileja. Minulla on niitä parikin, mutta niillä ei voi tälle keskustelualueelle kirjautua.

Kabuseista olen nähnyt #151:n Muhoksen TB-huoltamon pihassa jokunen aika sitten. Tänään näkyi taasen #152 linjalla 12, bongauskohtana Toripakka P. Auto siis menossa kohti Koskelaa.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> En koe enää tätä harrastusta mielekkäänä, joten olen lopettelemassa sitä.


Mikäs syynä moiseen muutokseen?

----------


## Assamies

Heikkoa palvelua Koksilinjoilla...
Muutamana kertana linja yhdeksikön auto ei kiertänyt Haapamaan lenkkiä, jolle pysäkille olisin jäänyt. Joskus olen joutunut kävelemään melko pitkäänkin, kun on havainnut että bussi jatkaakin suoraan. Silloin kysyttäisiin nopeata reagointikykyä.

Nyt viimeksi kun tulin pysäkille odottelemaan ysiä, niin kuski kysyi että olenko menossa Ketolanperälle (Haapamaalta). Kun vastasin että en, niin kuljettaja poisti minut autosta. Tapansa mukaisesti bussi oli ollut myöhässä.

Auto, jolla ajoin, oli minulle ennen ajamaton. Jäin ihmettelemään sitä, että miksi en olisi voinut olla auton kyydissä käymässä mutkan Ketolanperällä. Kun sen sijaan sain turhautuneena odotella ylimääräisen ajan jo myöhässä olevaa bussia pysäkillä. Bussikortin pitäisi olla aivan validi joka reitin kaikille pysäkeille, eikä kuljettajalla pitäisi olla oikeutta päättää siitä mihinkä matkustaja saisi matkustaa.

Sympatiapisteeni Koskilinjoille ovat noteeratut alakanttiin, nyt varsinkin *laittoman lakon* jälkeen.

Uusia Kabusseja on tullut, mutta en ole niitä ylös kirjannut. Melko köyhää pitää kyllä KA-yhtymällä olla, ettei linja-autoihin voida kelloa eikä radiota laittaa...  :Mad:

----------


## Assamies

Uusi metodi:
Olen alkanut jättää kuljettajat tervehtimättä ja kiittämättä, kuten tähän asti olen tehnyt. Joka kerran autosta poistuessa nostin kättä kyynärvarresta koholle kiitos- ja lopputervehdysmerkiksi ennemmin. En enää kohota kättä bussissa poistuessa.

---
Uusia *ronttosia* -eli Kabusseja tosiaan on taas näkynyt: #153 linjalla 8 ja #154 linjalla 19, jolla nähty pari-kolme muulloinkin.

Muuta maininnan arvoista hyvää Kabusista -eli etua toisin ajokkeihin en löydä, kuin se että auto on lämmin.


---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:47 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 11:41 ----------

Lisäksi #151 oli jokin aika sitten linjalla 20, suuntana P, *ponkauskohtana* Toripakka.

----------


## Assamies

Tänään Kabus #152 oli linjalla 12 suuntaan P. Itsellä oli tänään m/p linjan 19 Kabus #154:llä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:32 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:31 ----------

Lisäksi tuli *bingo*, kun linjalla 30 ollut oli VolvoB10M-WiimaK202 #30.

----------


## paltsu

> Uusia Kabusseja on tullut, mutta en ole niitä ylös kirjannut. Melko köyhää pitää kyllä KA-yhtymällä olla, ettei linja-autoihin voida kelloa eikä radiota laittaa...


Tuntuu olevan nuo Kabussit kyllä sellaisia sisältäpäin, että sieltä puuttuu jos jonkinmoista ja näyttävät melko keskeneräisiltä tekeleiltä.

----------


## Assamies

Linjalla 8 ollut #153 ajettu. Lisäksi on näköjään Haukiputaan suunnalta siirtynyt reitille 15 Volvo-Wiima #89. Se on ollut sillä jo muutamana kertana ainakin. Myöskin ajeltu linjalla 7 Lahti-400:sella #36. On ollut yleensä Haukiputaalle vievällä yo-linjalla 22.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:38 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:32 ----------

Uuden metodin poisto:
On sittenkin itsellekin paljon kivempaa kiittää ja tervehtiä kuljettajia. Joidenkin kanssa on saattanut kehittyä joskus jopa huumoripitoiset hyvät jututkin.  :Smile:

----------


## Assamies

Eilen Kemin keskustassa, Velj. Salmelan pelit, ilmeisesti Volvo-Wiimoja kumpikin: #49 sekä #50. Pari muutakin saman firman peliä ajeli vastaan. En enää niitä voi muistaa, enkä katsonutkaan niitä niin kovin tarkkaan.  :Embarassed:

----------


## Assamies

Tuorein *väriä vaihtanut* taitaa olla sinivalkeaan KA-raitaan tullut #101. Operoijana tietenkin Koskilinjat. Tavattu Toripakan maisemista linjalla 6.

----------


## Assamies

Taskusta tongittua:
Laitan tähän nyt näin ajamani linja 7:n (Koskilinjat) bongaukset: bongaaminen tarkoittaa samalla myöskin ajamista. Nämä kulkupelit ovat numeroidussa järjestyksessä: #4, #10, #30, #36, #44, #45, #48, #73, ja #97. Selvyyden vuoksi, mainittakoon että ajot ovat kuluneen talven ja kuluvan kevään -10 aikana ajettuja.
---
Lisäksi ilmoitan että kaikki Oulun alueella kulkevat Kabussit ovat oman käsitykseni mukaan ajetut.  :Cool:  (Viimeinen tähänastinen on #154, linjalla 19. Viimeisin Kabus-ajo oli linjan 12 #152.)
---
Toinen ilmoitus: julkkisbongaus, havaitsin paikallisen julkkishenkilön istuvan samassa bussissa (linja 19). Hänet tunnistin Jasmin Mäntyläksi. Aloittelevana kunnallispoliitikkona hän olisikin varmaankin sovelias julkisen liikenteen puolestapuhujaksi.  :Wink:

----------


## Assamies

Kortin lataus:
Tänään latasin matkakorttini. Ajoa tämän talven ajamattomana olleella linja 2:della. Sillä liikkui käsitykseni mukaan Koskilinjojen _ainoa_ kokomatalan lattian menovehje. Tuo värkki on City-U #2.

Huomasin vkl:n aikoihin että pitkään (muutamia viikkoja) poissa ollut ex. Finnairin väreillä ollut lentokenttäbussi on palannut takaisin. Tuo on entinen linja 19:n *vakiokampe* #69. Ajoin sillä linjalla 6. Väritykset siis *uuden kaavan* mukaiset nyt.

----------


## paltsu

> Kortin lataus:
> Tänään latasin matkakorttini. Ajoa tämän talven ajamattomana olleella linja 2:della. Sillä liikkui käsitykseni mukaan Koskilinjojen _ainoa_ kokomatalan lattian menovehje. Tuo värkki on City-U #2.


Ainut City-U on numero 6:n Koskilinjoilla eikä suinkaan numero 2. 

#2	BZU-402	   Volvo B7RLE	Volvo 8700LE	1+2+1	2002

----------


## Assamies

Tietenkin erehdyin tässä, ja nimenomaan juuri tuota #6:tta tarkoitin. Siis: IGR-246. En tiedä mistä tuo sekaannus, taisi varmaan tuolloin ajetusta kakkosesta johtua.

#2:han on Volvo8700LE, ja kulkee yleensä linjalla 20.  :Embarassed: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:16 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:12 ----------

Tämän päivän on ainakin osaltaan pelastanut muutama mukava ja taidokas bussinkuljettaja.  :Smile:

----------


## Assamies

Ajoa tänään:
#50 eli KIE-950, edelleenkin linjalla 22. Linja 2 taasen, ja nyt tarkkaan: _#66_... (Volvo-Wiima K202, IFO-766)


---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:49 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:46 ----------

Eriäitä havaintoja: linjan 20 vakiokampe #95 siirtynyt linjoille 12 ja 13, joita ajaa vuorotellen. Linjalla 17 ja sittemmin 12 ajellut #45 on siirtynyt linjalle 9, jolla ollut nyt usemman kerran. Yllätyksellisesti, näkyi Laanilassa linjalla 39, ensin linjalla 9 ja kevään -10 aikana linjalla 20 ajellut Scania-LahtiScala #67.

En ole nähnyt vielä ainoataan Scania-Scalaa uusissa sinivalkoraidoissa, ainoastaan Volvo8700:sia sekä Vegoja (lentokenttäversio, low entry).

----------


## Assamies

Lähdin klo 16 jälkeen tulemaan suoraan bussiasemalta, enemmittä kiemuroitta. Kotiinkannettavaa tuliaistavaraakin kun kerran kosolti oli.

Tein sikäli *harvinaisen liikun* -että otin 66:n joka saapui OYS:sta. Autona oli #122. Poistuessa Limingantullin ja Heinäpään rajavaiheilla, en huomannut bussin takaovea. Poistuin etuovesta. Pysäkiltä oli autoon matkustavaisia tulossa. Huomasin takaoven vasta pysäkiltä poistuessani. #122 ei ole mikään cityliikennebussi, vaan *pitkän linjan kulkija* -Falcon käsittääkseni.

----------


## Assamies

Tänään näkyi Kabus #149 linjalla 21 Heinäpäähän, jonkin verran myöhemmin n. klo 16.10 aikoihin se oli pohjoiseen päin menossa linjalla 29. Kaks'ysin reitti kulkee Laanilan kautta Talvikankaalle, eli jonkinverran Kuusamon tien suuntaan. 21 taas on Kiimingin linja, ilmansuunta on sama.

----------


## Assamies

*Rantsu-ajelua* eilen, mm. Toripakalta Tuiraan. Ja sieltä edelleen Kaukovainiolle 14:llä ja Kastellista *Kolomosella* takaisin Tuiraan, ja taas Raatista keskustaan päin. Ei taida olla mielekästä laitella tähän näitä käytettyjä yhteyksiä kaikkinensa... *Kiertoliikkeiden* tarkoituksena oli rantapaikkoja bongata, ja saada lisää liikkumista siinä samalla...  :Wink:

----------


## Assamies

Linjaa 21 näillä: #6 sekä #59 (Lahti400). Tänään Lahti400:sella #36, linja oli tuolloin 19. Sitybussilla eilen musakauppaan, mistä ostin minivahvarin matkoille sähkökitaraa varten. Tulo em. ostosreissulta, linja 19 ja #154.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:59 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:58 ----------

Kiiminkiä toissapnä: Haukiputaan tiellä tuli vastaan linjoilla 28 ja 31 olleita pelejä. Olin tunnistavinani: #43, #37 sekä mahdollisesti/epävarma #14.

----------


## Assamies

Linjan 11 #96:sta on poistettu dna:n mainokset. Nelinollakakkosen väritys kuitenkin vielä edelleenkin pinkki, taikka turkoosi.

----------


## Assamies

Tänään tuli ajeltua linjalla 70. Sitä operoi pyhäisin Revon Turistiliikenne; R-Lines. Tällä kertaa alla #4. Vaikutti Falconilta.  :Surprised:  Kulkuvälineessä turvavyöt, tietenkin käytin niitä asiaankuuluvalla tavalla.  :Cool:  L.as. oli matka.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:32 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:31 ----------

Toripakkaan Sitibussilla #82, linjalla C. Asemalta tulin. (r.as.)

----------


## Pulustaja

> Tällä kertaa alla #4. Vaikutti Falconilta.


Tuolla on aika kattavat kalustoluettelot, en tiedä oletko ikinä nähnyt: http://www.pbl.1g.fi/kalusto/ Niin ei tarvitse veikkailla, tällä kertaa kyseessä Lahti Flyer 520 vuodela 1997.

----------


## Assamies

Uuden kämpän katsontaa:
Linjalla 7 Myllytullista Kaukovainiolle, josta edelleen Puolivälinkankaalle linjalla 13. Asian nimeke on asunnonkatsonta.  :Smile:  Sopivasti sattui vielä sadesää.  :Wink: 


---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:38 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:18 ----------

Kyllä Wiki tietää:
http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaukovainio & http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puoliv%C3%A4linkangas &  http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Myllytulli

----------


## Assamies

Todettu eriten runsasta paikallisliikennettä Tampereella. Usea TKL:n auto nähty mm. Koska itse ha:n puikoissa ollessa, ei eksakteja detaljointeja voitu toteuttaa. Bussiarmada oli tosin kylläkin jopa mielettömän mojova.  :Very Happy:

----------


## ultrix

> Todettu eriten runsasta paikallisliikennettä Tampereella. Usea TKL:n auto nähty mm. Koska itse ha:n puikoissa ollessa, ei eksakteja detaljointeja voitu toteuttaa. Bussiarmada oli tosin kylläkin jopa mielettömän mojova.


Akselilla Itsenäisyydenkatu-Hämeenkatu-Pirkankatu on mahdotonta ottaa ruuhka-aikaan valokuvaa, jossa ei näkyisi yhtään sinistä bussia.  :Wink: 

kuva

Kuva (C): jawahl

----------


## Assamies

Uusia Kabusseja Ouluun:
#135 linjalle 3, ja #136 linjalle 11. Kahteen kertaan nähtyjä, joista jälkimmäinen myöskin ajettuna. Rek.tunnusten alku kummassakin on LLL-xxx.

----------


## Assamies

Myöskin #139 on uusi peli. Muitakin lienee.
---
Yritin ladata Matkahuollon korttia. Mitään muita mahdollisuutta siihen ei anneta, kuin tuo 78:n kiskurihintainen seutulippu. Oulun alueen latausta ei voi tehdä, siihen pitää olla Oulu-Card.  :Mad:

----------


## Assamies

Näyttäisi siltä, että Oulu-Card:ini Avant-kukkaron voimassaoloaika on umpeutunut.  :Frown: 

Yritin etsiä Koskilinjojen lipunmyyntipistettä kuumeisesti, mutten onnistunut siinä. Onneksi aukioloaikaa kestää vielä klo 20:een. Voi ehkä olla, että joudun uusittamaan nykyisen korttini.  :Confused: 

Aloitin joukkoliikenneharrasteeni käyttämällä Oulu-lippua. Ja siihen aion jälleen toistaiseen palata.  :Cool: 

Bongaamiset eksaktoituivat syksyllä -05, jolloin aloin järjestelmällisesti seurata kulkevain autoin numeroita.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Assamies

Saattoi ehkä olla minun omaa tyhmyyttä, taikka *tilanteen rekisteröimättömyyttä* tämä. Mutta sittenkin kuitenkin lopulta tuo kaivattu ja etsitty lipunmyyntipaikka löytyi.  :Redface: 

Huomasin samalla senkin, että mistä syystä en heti 3.krs tullessa havainnut tuota lipunmyyntitiskiä.  :Embarassed: 

Nyt on Oulukortti sitten ladattu. Yllättävästi tämä uusi kortti on siruton. Laitteethan eli bussipäätteet vaihdettiin joskus siinä v:den vaihteessa. Ovat Pusatec:in valmistamia, jos vaan tämän oikein muistin.  :Confused:  =>WWW: http://www.pusatec.fi/joukkoliikenne.php?id=4

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:51 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:45 ----------

Kesäkauden ensiajelu Oulukortilla, edellisen kortin (Matkahuollon) voimassaolon umpeutumisen jälkeen:
linja 4, #137 (EKY-737).  :Very Happy:

----------


## Assamies

Tuoreeltaan ajettua: #136, #137, #138.

Vaurioraporttia: #142:n *ojanpuolen* kyljessä painauma eli *pusu*. Keulavauriota näyttäisi tulleen taas #141:een. Molemmat operoivat nykytuntumalla linjalla 1.

#49:n (lentokenttäbussi) ikkuna painunut yläkulmasta, joten koko ruutu pienillä sälöillä. Näinhän temperoidut lasit pruukaavat tekemään.  :Frown: 
Vauriojälki sopisi liikennemerkin aikaansaamaksi, korkeus vaikuttaisi olevan samalla tasolla.  :Surprised:

----------


## Assamies

#139 (EKY-739) oli linjalla 20.

Eilen kävin jokiristeilyllä M/S Angelina:lla. Meno sekä paluu: 9/#43. Tuo City L ollut mm. linjoilla 5 ja 19, joskin paljon harvemmin.

Päiväaikaan lapsille tarkoitettuja jokiristeilyjä Oulujoella ei ole enää varmaan mahdollista tehdä tämän kuluvan kesän mittaan. M/S Alexandra:n lähtö Torinrannasta oli eilen kuulemani mukaan peruuntunut.  :Icon Frown:

----------


## Assamies

"Xuffe" ja muuta:
Koskilinjalla #79 linjalla 19, jolla ei aikaisemmin tavattu. Sen *sisar* -eli aikaisemmin yhdessä *Xuffen* kanssa linjalla 1 taivaltanut #53 on käynyt maalaamossa. Niinikään on myöskin väriänsä vaihtanut #41. Aikaisemmin lienen maininnutkin #71:n. Sen olen tavannut ja ajanut linjalla 13. Koska ajokit vaihtavat usein linjan päässä (näin oletan), on myöskin varmastikin esiintynyt linjalla 12. *Xuffe* #79 kulkee yhä vielä *wanhoissa wäreissä*...  :Cool:

----------


## Assamies

Kävin pe monen mutkan kautta Kaukovainiolla. Tuli rankka sadekuuro, jonka jälkeen huomasin Kabussien kattoluukkujen vuotavan erittäin runsaasti vettä sisäpuolelle - tietenkin asennosta riippuen. Varsinkin bussiauton kallistellessa käännöksissä tuli sisään oikea vesiryöppy. Huonoa suunnittelua minusta, kuten koko linjapelikin kauttaaltaan.  :Mad:  Lisäksi City-Kabusseissa ei ole lainkaan tuuletuspuhaltimia, on ilmeisesti ainoastaan talvikäyttöä varten?  :Eek: 

Ajettiin ensi kertaa linjan 3 Kabus #135. Sekä linjan 14 #138 ja linjan 12 #149, joka ollut yleensä linjalla 9.

----------


## Assamies

Lipun hinta noussut taas 0,10!  :Mad: 
Jopas on nyt markkinat! Oulukaupungin tasataksa on nykyänsä jo tasan 3!  :Eek: 


---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:36 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:29 ----------

Havaintoja muuttuneissa reiteissä...
12 ajaa nykyisellään OYS:n kautta, se ajoi aikaisemmin Kaukovainiolta suoraan keskustaan Kajaanintien kautta. Muutos ollut voimassa varmaankin kesän alusta saakka. En muista mistä saakka, mutta linja 17 on ollut *tuurittamassa* linja 7:ää, joka ei kesällä liikennöi lainkaan.  :Confused: 

Luultavasti syksyllä (alkaen 10.8.) alkaa linja 14 jatkamaan Kaukovainiolta Höyhtyälle?

10.8. alkaen jää yksi Haukiputaan sisäinen linja pois, se taisi olla 31.

----------


## Assamies

Käyttämäni tärkein linja; *päälinja* on vaihtunut. Se oli ennen 9 (myöskin 1 ja 19). Nyttemmin sen määrittelisin 13:ksi. Myöskin 12 ja 17 käyvät. 12:lla ehkä tulee useimmin ajeltua.  :Smile:

----------


## Assamies

Pitää olla jokapäiväinen (m-s) linja, sekä kesät että talvet. Että saattaisin päälinjaksi hyväksyä. Nämä kriteerit täyttää vain 12.  :Cool:

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Luultavasti syksyllä (alkaen 10.8.) alkaa linja 14 jatkamaan Kaukovainiolta Höyhtyälle?


Taitaa olla linja 24.

----------


## Assamies

Kyllä. Ei enää mene Kaukovainiolle, vai meneekö sitten ammattikouluille..? Tarkistanpa vielä tuosta aikataulusta. En ottanut kunnolla selvää reitistä 24.  :Embarassed: 

Linja 7 palannut sentään taas takaisin, tulen jatkossa varmastikin käyttämään paljon sitä. Puolitoista vuotta sitten oli kyllä eräs nk. *päälinjoista*...  :Wink: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 11:04 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 11:02 ----------

Linja 14 sen sijaan ei näytä muuttuneen entiseltä reitiltään. Liikennöikin mukavasti vielä iltaan sekä vl:na, joten tullee olemaan kovassa käytössä jatkossa...  :Cool:

----------


## Pulustaja

> Kyllä. Ei enää mene Kaukovainiolle, vai meneekö sitten ammattikouluille..? Tarkistanpa vielä tuosta aikataulusta. En ottanut kunnolla selvää reitistä 24.


Anteeksi että olen aina kommentoimassa näitä bongauksiasi.  :Smile:  Mutta eipä täällä paljon muuta Oulun paikallisliikenteestä olekaan...

Niin, asiaan. Ei tuo linja 24 ole mennyt (no ainakaan nyt viime vuosina) sen kummemmin Kaukovainiolle kuin tuonne amikselle. Menee nyt siitä Joutsentietä amiksen ohi sinne Höyhtyään. Ei käy enää siellä amiksen "pihalla" siis.

----------


## Assamies

No eipä tuo haittaa!  :Very Happy: 

Latasin juuri tänään Matkahuollon kortin. Kesällä oli käytössä toinen (OuluCard) -joka uusittiin.

Huomasinpahan, ettei 13 enää mene Zeppeliniin.  :Icon Frown: 

Muitakin muutoksia on tullut, linja 31 on tosiaan jäänyt kokonaan pois. Se oli Haukiputaan sisäinen linja (mm. Haukipudas-lipulla saattoi sitä käyttää).  :Eek:

----------


## paltsu

> No eipä tuo haittaa! 
> 
> Latasin juuri tänään Matkahuollon kortin. Kesällä oli käytössä toinen (OuluCard) -joka uusittiin.
> 
> Huomasinpahan, ettei 13 enää mene Zeppeliniin. 
> 
> Muitakin muutoksia on tullut, linja 31 on tosiaan jäänyt kokonaan pois. Se oli Haukiputaan sisäinen linja (mm. Haukipudas-lipulla saattoi sitä käyttää).


Kalevahan tuosta uutisoi, että linja 13 ei enään aja Kempeleeseen. Linja 26 sen sijaan ajaa yhden aamuvuoron ja iltapäivävuoron. Eikä enään Kempeleeseen sitä yömyöhäistä viikonlopun vuoroa joka lähtee kaupungista 2:30 nurkilla.  :Frown:

----------


## Assamies

Kyllähäntä nuot Kempeleen bussiyhteydet rupesivat näyttämään kerrasta huonolta.  :Icon Frown: 

Laskin virastoaikana kulkevan Kaukovainiolta keskustaan 8 vuoroa tunnin aikana. Pari näistä menee päällekkäin eli samanaikaisesti, että karkeasti ottaen laskisin vuoroväliksi päiväsaikaan n. 15min.  :Smile: 

17 rupesi nyt kauden vaihtuessa kulkemaan vain OYS:iin. Linja 20 menee päivisin OSAO:lle, iltaisin se jää OYS:iin. Näkö- ja ajohavaintoja on tästä järjestelystä.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## paltsu

> Kyllähäntä nuot Kempeleen bussiyhteydet rupesivat näyttämään kerrasta huonolta. 
> 
> Laskin virastoaikana kulkevan Kaukovainiolta keskustaan 8 vuoroa tunnin aikana. Pari näistä menee päällekkäin eli samanaikaisesti, että karkeasti ottaen laskisin vuoroväliksi päiväsaikaan n. 15min. 
> 
> 17 rupesi nyt kauden vaihtuessa kulkemaan vain OYS:iin. Linja 20 menee päivisin OSAO:lle, iltaisin se jää OYS:iin. Näkö- ja ajohavaintoja on tästä järjestelystä.


Silloin kun vielä Kuopion Liikenne ei omistanut Koskilinjoja niin aikataulut ja linjat olivat hyvät Kempeleeseen. Nyt kun Kuopion Liikenne osti Koskilinjat niin aikataulut on huonontuneet joka vuosi Kempeleen suuntaan.  :Frown:

----------


## Mikko121

Taisi Koskilinjat ostaa kuitenkin Koiviston auto-yhtymä, eikä suinkaan Kuopion liikenne. Ei se samanvärinen raita kaikkea kerro..

----------


## Assamies

Totta kuiteskin Paltsu töriseepi siinä, että Kempeleen yhteydet heikkenevät jatkuvasti. Esim. linja 9:n vuoroväli on pidennetty siten, että nykyisin se on 1t10min.

Linja 14 ei aja enää Karjasillan kautta, vaan kääntyy Joutsensillan juuresta kohti Kaukovainiota.

Linja 32 ei ole pitkään aikaan kulkenut Heinäpään kautta, vaan se menee keskustasta kohden Kajaanintietä. Esim. Kaukovainiolla ei linja käy eikä ole koskaan käynytkään.

Asuinpaikan sijainnista riippuen, voivat Kaukovainiolla ja Hiirosessa asuvat käyttää mm. linjoja 8 ja 11. Kävelymatkasta ei koidu mitenkään mielettömän pitkä.  :Redface:  Pienellä varauksella, sanoisin tämän myöskin linjasta nr. 30.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:24 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:21 ----------

Nykyisenä päälinjana määrittelisin: reitti nr. 12.  :Smile: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:27 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:24 ----------

Palautetta joukkoliikenteen (Ouluseudun paikallisliikenne) toimivuudesta -taikka toimimattomuudesta voipi lähettää lomakkeena tähän web-osoitteeseen Koiviston Auto-yhtymään kuuluvan Koskilijat Oy:n osalta: http://www.koskilinjat.fi/palaute

----------


## Assamies

Joskus minulta kyselty #36 (Lahti400) oli tänään klo 17.12 linjalla 30 Oys:n risteyksessä (asunnot, S-Market).

Pari-kolme talvea sitten *kaputeerannut* #26 linjalla 12, ollut myös 13:lla.

Wanhoja Wiimalaisia näkyy wielä, tosin wain jokunen. Ainakin #66 on pysytellyt yhä linjalla 2.

----------


## Assamies

Oulun Päiwät owatten tulossa!  :Very Happy:  => http://www.ouka.fi/Tiedote.asp?ID=15434

Tarjolla ilmaista Pendolino-kyytiä totuttuun tapaan Iihin asti. Matkan kesto n. 1t. Paluumatka tietenkin kuuluu kuvioon.

Tuiran asukastuvalta Tuiran uimarannan liepeiltä lähtee museobussi, aikataulu selvinnee mm. Forum24-kaupunkilehden liitteenä tulleen oman osion tiedoista.
Matkan hinta 2€, joka sisältää pannarikahvit Tuiran asukastuvalla. Museobussi mainoksen kuvan pohjalta ONL-8. Ilmeisesti Wiiman kori Volvon alustalla.

Muitakin bussimatkoja tehdään, mm. Ruskon jäteasemalle sekä kiertoajelu Muhos-Tyrnävä. Osa matkoista maksullisia, ainakin pidemmät niistä.  :Confused: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:46 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:40 ----------

Kokopäiwän bussiretki Salmelan kyydillä Lammelan lepokeskukseen (lomakoti) pe 3.9. Ohjelmaa on sekä lounas ja makkaranpaistoa. Lepoiluretken hinta 10€, ja tarkoitettu yksinomaan Oulun Ohjauspalvelujen eli asumisenohjauksen tukiasiakkaille. Linkkiwinkki: http://osti-ry.net/osti/Lomakoti-Lammela.php

----------


## Assamies

> ----------
> 
> Kokopäiwän bussiretki Salmelan kyydillä Lammelan lepokeskukseen (lomakoti) pe 3.9. Ohjelmaa on sekä lounas ja makkaranpaistoa. Lepoiluretken hinta 10€, ja tarkoitettu yksinomaan Oulun Ohjauspalvelujen eli asumisenohjauksen tukiasiakkaille. Linkkiwinkki: http://osti-ry.net/osti/Lomakoti-Lammela.php


Tuolla retkellä oli N14, Scania 111/Kutter 9. Varustukseen kuuluu VHS-laitteet sekä WC.  :Smile:  Meno oli mukawan leppoisaa...  :Very Happy:  Kuwasin linjabiilin, walitettawasti ei ole mahdollisuutta laittaa fotoja nettiin...  :Icon Frown: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:28 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:26 ----------

Edellisellä Salmelan kyydillä tehdyllä retkellähän Haaparantaan oli kulkuwälineenä S14; Delta 200. Kyyti tuntui loihakalta eli terhakalta...  :Cool:

----------


## Assamies

Tämän jälkeen tullaan lisäämään summa summarum tuonnoisesta Rokuan retkestä. Reissulta ei otettu bussikuvia, joista olisi voinut tulla mukavanlainen armada. Nimittäin 4kpl Koskilinjan linjabiilejä oli perättäin Rokuan Kuntokeskuksen alapihalla nk. *tappituntumalla* pysäköitynä.  :Wink: 

Ao. bussivehkeet olivat: #70, #118, #124 sekä #126. Näistä osa operoi vakiosti etupäässä Muhoksen linjalla 61. Kuljin kahdella bussilla, sillä retkelle numeroitu bussi n:o 2 (#124) jatkoi Oulun evl.srk:n leirikeskukseen, sienestyksen ja reippailun merkeissä. Palasimme siis patikoiden takaisin Kuntokeskukselle.

Matkan järjestäjänä toimi vuokra-asuntoyhtiö. Matkalaisia kaikenkaikkiaan ilmoittautunut 202 henkeä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 4:42 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 3:06 ----------

Siis järjestyksessä, 1-4 pitäisi listan olla tällainen: Vega, Flyer, Eagle, Falcon. Kolmea jälkimmäistä ei toisistansa profiililtaan erota, poikkeavuus lieneekin sisustuksessa olettamani mukaan...  :Confused:

----------


## Assamies

Hieman erheellisesti tullut viime kirjoitukseni vähän väärään ketjuun, jota pahoittelen!  :Embarassed: 

Nyt olen muutamana kertana matkustellut rahalla maksaen. Pääsääntöinen yhteys on ollut linjan 14 #138. Sillä tulin myöskin tänään, mutta kortilla. Se on *auki* jälleen...  :Wink: 

Olin pyhänä sukujuhlissa. Liikennöitsijä-setäni täytti hulppeat 50 w. Onnnittelen lämpimästi, käyntini wieraskirjaan merkkasinkin.  :Very Happy: 

Tulo: Revon Liikenteen 70:llä #7 (pikkubussi Mersu, käsivaihtein).

Aspalstalla kerroin selittäväni syyn Matkahuollon kortin lataamiseen OuluCardin sijasta: se on kirjastokäynti. Oulusta ei mistään saa lainaa Smokie:n cd:tä.  :Sad:

----------


## Assamies

Em. kirjoituksessani mainitsemani setämies on siis todellakin liikennealan yrittäjä.  :Cool: 

Kylmäsen Liikenne on tainnut hankkia uusia autoja: tutuissa harmahtavan vihreissä väreissä tänään näkyi klo 17:n jälkeen YVP-440. Erään toisen palstalaisen joskus aikoinaan kaipaama Koskilinjat-bussi #36 (Lahti400) näkyi Toripakalla linjalla 65.  :Smile: 

Seutulippua olen tarvinnut hyvin vähän. Tänään menen varmaankin hakemaan Tallinnan-tuliaisia äitimuorilta. Olisikin ensimmäinen kuntarajan ylittävä bussimatka seutukortilla tänä syksynä.  :Wink:

----------


## Assamies

Tämä myöskin sitten toteutui: linja ysi ja meno, #143 sekä tulo, #76. Seiskakutonen siirtynyt näemmä neloslinjalta ysille...  :Rolling Eyes:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Muutaman p:vän mittainen tauko bussitouhussa; on voinut tehdä hyvääkin. Tosin sadekeleillä ei kovin mielellään pyöräile.

Kerrottakoon vielä tähän muuan joukkoliikenneerityisharrasteen motiivi: se on erään edesmenneen ystävän muiston kunnioittaminen, hän oli styrde eli bussikuski pks:n lähiliikenteessa.  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Assamies

> Tulo: Revon Liikenteen 70:llä #7 (pikkubussi Mersu, käsivaihtein).


Ja virhe taas, jota pahoittelen sangen suuresti!  :Frown: 

Taisi kuitenkin olla #7, vaikka mielestäni katsoin auton n:ron siihen noustessa. Se sama peli *ollut alla* kuitenkin ennenkin. Itse asiassa toinen #7 ajeli eilen vastaan Toripakalla, siinä oli ilmeisesti tilauskuljetus. Amitsupoikasilta nuo onnelliset kyytiläiset vaikuttivat. Ja tuo Revon #7 oli siis Iveco - pidennetty pikkubussi. Tämä havainto *ilmoitetaan varmana*.  :Very Happy: 

http://pbl.1g.fi/kalusto/revontliikenne.htm (ei oikeastaan paljoa valaissut - seur. kerran katson kyllä rek. kilpeä...)

----------


## Pulustaja

Joo, se on seiska se pikku-mersu, vaikka tuonne listaan sitä ei olekaan näemmä vielä lisätty.

----------


## Assamies

Rekkari oli V-alkuinen...  :Laughing: 

Olen tässä ajatellut vähän pohtia tuota paikallistrafiikkia lokalisoituneesta näkökulmasta; etenkään vl:na eivät yhteydet kovin kehuttavasti toimi...  :Sad: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:19 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:17 ----------

Liikennöintiväli on pisimmillään 50 min iltaisin sekä vl:na. Ja se selvisi, että varsin todennäköisesti linja 12 muuttuu 13:ksi -taikka päinvastoin Kaakkurin kääntöpysäkillä. Merkit ovat melko selkeät.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Ja se selvisi, että varsin todennäköisesti linja 12 muuttuu 13:ksi -taikka päinvastoin Kaakkurin kääntöpysäkillä. Merkit ovat melko selkeät.


Kuinkahan on? Oulun seudun karttapalvelun mukaan linjojen 12 ja 13 eteläiset päätepysäkit ovat noin 1400 metrin etäisyydellä toisistaan.

----------


## Assamies

Olipas kyllä tosi hyvä kysymys. Pitäisi varmaan mennä joskus sitten näitten ko. linjojen päätepysäkille, ja seurata mitä tapahtuu.  :Wink: 

Ns. *laskennallinen* pysäkki on Kaukovainiolla *Jalohaukka*. Minusta sitä parempi olisi TB-huoltoaseman pysäkki: ammattikoulun kohdalla (OSAO). Tällä tahdon sanoa, että aikatauluissa oleva mainittu pysäkki on juuri tuo _Jalohaukka_.

Aamulla & p:vällä tulee Jalohaukan kohdalle 4 erilinjaista bussia, näillä minuuttiajoilla ½ t. välein: tasa- taikka puolestatunnista 2min. vailla (12), tasan (7), 2min. yli (14) sekä 10min. yli (13).

Klo 18 jälkeen linjaväli pitenee 48 minuuttiin, sama on myöskin la koko p:vän. Su on linjaväli 1t. -taikka 58min. Ainoastaan linjat 14 & 12 liikennöivät.

Klo 23 aikoihin kulkeva viimeinen linja 20 Kaukovainion suuntaan jää OYS:iin. Sen olisi hyvä jatkaa Kaukovainiolle, sillä se olisi paljon turvallisempaakin kulkijoille. P:vän viimeisenä vuorona matkalaisiakin löytynee.  :Wink: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:23 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:13 ----------




> Joo, se on seiska se pikku-mersu, vaikka tuonne listaan sitä ei olekaan näemmä vielä lisätty.


Tuo Revon #7 siis varmastikin VPY-682.  :Biggrin: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:27 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:23 ----------

Kirjastokäynti taisi tulla tehtyä, meno: 13 & tulo: 14. Nyt ollut linjalla 13 CityL #21 - ollut yleensä kasilla. Sain mitä hain... :Cool:

----------


## Assamies

Ii by bus (2x): olen nyt käynyt Iisssä pari eri kertaa. Meno: yksityisautolla (pa) - tulo: V.Alamäen #2, CityM.

Tänään poikkeaminen Hd: tulo niinikään #2, mutta Koskilinjalla 20.  :Cool:  Reissuun liitetty myöskin ASiointia.  :Tongue: 

Wiima-hawainto tullessa Hd: #14 linjalla 28. Useita Wiimoja liikennöi wielä wälillä: Hd-Kiiminki.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Assamies

Eilettäin taisin nähdä linjalla 20 olleen #28:n: se on Wiimalainen. Olen laskeskellut kulkeneeni 6 eri bussilla, linjalla 13, sekä 8 eri bussilla linjalla 12. Tämän katson nykyiseksi päälinjakseni.  :Cool: 

Torinrannassa näin viime- taikka toissaviikolla (???) ruotsalaisen LTN:n (Länstraffiken Norbotten) pelin. Otin r.n'= ylös. Pari päivää sitten oli saksalaisen Red Car:in (Bus? :Confused: ) kirkkaanpunaisia kerrosbusseja kaksin kappalein. En ottanut r.n'=ta talteen.  :Embarassed: 

---------- Viesti lisätty 17.10.2010 kello 2:22 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu 16.10.2010 kello 22:45 ----------

Iissä käydessä huomasin Yli-Iihin menossa olevan V.Alamäen Kutterin. En ehtinyt havaita n:oa. Siis näillä leveysastein ajelevat muutkin, kuin vain yksiomaan Velj. Salmela wanhoilla Kuttereilla. Minä itse pidän kovasti mainitusta pelistä.  :Cool:

----------


## Assamies

Tänä iltana linjalla 7 oli myöskin *Wiimalainen* - autont. <nroa, en voinut nähdä. Ts. -olisi pitänyt olla kiikarit.  :Twisted Evil: 
Vtr-ilta tänään. Meno & paluu: 14/#138 (EKY-738). Kahteen pvään sitä edeltävästi; *ei liikennöintiä*...  :Embarassed:

----------


## Assamies

Näin tänään linjalla 4 uuden Kabuksen: #105. #49 tullut uusiin wäreihin, nyt alkavat melkein kaikki olla: ainakin #32 sekä #71, ja #41...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Rolling Eyes:   :Confused:

----------


## Assamies

Linjan 3 *wanha peli* #62, tullut KA:n *sinivalkoraitoihin*...

Eilen ajoa vain 14/#138. Tulo r.as.->Kaukovainio.

----------


## Assamies

> Näin tänään linjalla 4 uuden Kabuksen: #105. #49 tullut uusiin wäreihin, nyt alkavat melkein kaikki olla: ainakin #32 sekä #71, ja #41...


Tuo maininta tarkoitti tietenkin nk. "Kilin-kalin-Volvoja", mallia 8700.  :Razz:

----------


## Assamies

Nyt on myöskin "Xuffe" siirtynyt sinivalkoisiin. (Koskilinjat: #79, XUF-779)
Ajoa tänään linja 29:n vakkarilla: #11. (GEB-811, CityL)
Eilen ensi kerran linja 4:n uudella #105:n kyydillä. (Kabus, EKY-805).

Matkustajamukavuudelta ovat Volvot olleet kylmälläkin kelillä, aivan OK. Ilmeisesti isoin ongelma ollut Volvo8700:jen ovitunnistimissa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 1:31 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 1:28 ----------

Uudet nro:t selittyvät osin sillä, että näköjään ovat Citikka Jumperit käytöstä poistettuina. Uudet Onni-palvelulinjan autot ovat eri operaattorilla. Kulkupelit ovat Fiat Ducatoja. Evidenssi: näköhavainnot.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 2:30 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 1:31 ----------

Retki 2.12.
Reitti: Raahe-Kalajoki-Yv
HMT tekee jouluretken. Hinta jäsenille on 5, ja muille 25. Käynti mm. Kärkkäisen tavaratalossa /Yv. Raahen merimuseo, ym. Kokopäivän ohjelmaa.
Operaattoria en tiedä -- vaan ilman muuta menen mukaan matkaan..!  :Tongue: 

*Hywixen* reissut ovat aina olleet mukavia, ainakin tähän saakka!  :Wink:

----------


## Assamies

Otetaanpas tämä sitten uusiksi. Siis retkeen sisältyy sekä kahvitukset, pääsyliput retken kohteisiin (kuten Raahen Merimuseo) sekä ruokailu. Suosittelen lämpimästi, ja aion itsekin lähteä mukaan tuolle *kiertueelle*.  :Razz: 

Bussioperaattori on luultavimmin Koskilinjat, sillä se on ollut muutamilla HMT:n retkilllä kuljetusten järjestäjänä.

Jos minulta sitä kysytään, niin Velj. Paakinahon kyytiin olisi ihan mukava päästä...  :Cool:

----------


## Assamies

Runoa pukkaa, eli runomuotoon puettuna (*bongauksia Pispalan pysäkillä*)
omistus: ‎TKL
6.‎11.‎2010, 11:25 Tampere Pispala
(Korpilahti-Hy&Ri-Hml)

Pispalasta via Orivesi Pyynikille
(Alasjärvi-Tesoma)

ei tällä kertaa Härmälään - ei edes Hervantaan
Podeppan bussi ajoi harjutietä - Tapparankin liigalinjuri vAStaan
letka paikkureita kekrikulkueena
ja Pendot harjun laella;
puuttuisi vesitakseja Pyhäjärveltä
-
näin wanhan puretun ASeman
sekä umpeenportitetun ylikulun
pääsisipäs vielä Metsossa käymään
ja seilailemaan sisävesipaatilla
käymään Särkkiksen vuoristojunaan
-
miksi kaikki piti tehdä duplikaattina
saman entisen kaksoiskopiot piti ottaa
wanhan palaneen kirkon muinaispaaden
vieressä tuntee itsensäkin reliikiksi;
toivoisi varisseita lehtiä päälleen - ja lähteä pois...

(-kirjoitettu w. 1968 palaneen 60w.-ikäiseksi ehtineen wanhan kirkon *nurkkajuuressa*...)  :Wink:

----------


## Assamies

^ Kuvasin kamerakännykällä joitain näköaloja. Mm. Pispalan harvinainen *haulitorni*. Kuljin wanhan kirkon rauniolta (nyk. vain muistoristi, sekä tyhjä tontti - kirkko oli v. 1908-68, jolloin se paloi) uudelle kirkolle, ja hieman pidemmällekin. Luulin aluksi Pispalan kautta menevän vain Turun-suuntaisen raideliikenteen. Tajusin sitten kyseessä olevan Pohjanmaalle ja pohjoisemmas vievän pääradan. Pendolinoja hieman ihmettelinkin. Kuvittelin Pohjanmaan radan olevan *rannempana ja alempana*; Näsijärven suuntaan.  :Rolling Eyes:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Confused: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 7:37 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 7:30 ----------

Selaimeni temppuilee. Se kääntää ilmeisesti automaattisesti japanilaisiin kirjoitusmerkkeihin. Kyseessä hieman harvinaisempi selain: LunaScape6. Veppi-moottorin oikutteluja ilmeisesti nämä, sitä vaihtamalla ongelmaa ei ilmenny.  :Confused:

----------


## Assamies

Tämä on vika, web-moottori WebKit. Sellainen on *pyörittimenä* uusimmissa verkkoselaimissa. Mozilla Firefoxin vastaava on Gecko. Kts: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WebKit

----------


## Assamies

Tänään näkyi wielä Wiimalainen K-202. BNA-900 alias #51 liikkui tänään linjalla 9.  :Very Happy: 
---
Piti waihtaa selainmoottoria; Gecko:lla tämä ei tätä tee.  :Rolling Eyes:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
///
Kumma kyllä; Safarin & Chromen wastaawat eiwät sitä temppua myöskään tee -- eli omatoimista japanintamista...  :Eek:

----------


## Assamies

#1 nelinollakakkonen tullut uusiin sinivalkoraitoihin! (#96)
Linjan 19 uusi Kabus #106 ajettu (Oulunlahteen/Oulunlahdesta).

Toissap:nä paljon ajoa. Speksit ylhäällä, muttei detaljoidusti. :Cool:  (Merkitsen vain linjan & auton - en aikaa.)  :Rolling Eyes:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Assamies

Harwinaista herkkua tänään tarjona: 14/#94, eli siis Wiimalaisella.  :Very Happy: 
Tuirasta 8/#86 (Wolwon Wega/lentokenttämalli).  :Cool: 
Muitakin ajoja on, kuten mm. 22/#19 (CityL).  :Biggrin:  (8: perässämme tulikin sitten 19/#87). Huom. bussien perättäiset järj. nro:t. (86+87)  :Wink:

----------


## Assamies

Uusia maalattuja: #2 sekä #95, ( :Confused: ) -nyt ainakin sentään #101... Jokin muukin piti mainitsemani, vaan olen tainnut ehtiä jo unneuttamaan sen...  :Embarassed: 
Koskilinjojen *firman-politiikkana* siis, maalauttaa Volvo8700LE:t ensin, ja Carrus Vegat sitten. En ole nähnyt vielä ainoaakaan sinivalkoraitoihin maalattua Scania-Scalaa.  :Surprised: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:08 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:05 ----------

Näin muuten Wiimalaisen (K-202) BNA-900 alias #51:n juuri keskustassa. En ehtinyt linjakilpeä huomaamaan. Mutta näin talvipakkasilla, ovat Wiimalaiset melko mukavia pelejä, korkeastaan alustastaan huolimatta. Muistelen jonkin toisenkin linjurimallin olevan talvisin mukavan lämpimän tuntuinen...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Assamies

No olihan se #95.  :Laughing: 
Viisykkönen oli linjalla 32 tänään, oli varmaan ehkä *se aiempi tapauskin*.  :Confused: 
Yksi wanhojen (winhojen) Wiimojen warjopuolista on se, ettei linjatunnus näy takaa taikka siwusta.  :Eek:

----------


## paltsu

> Uusia maalattuja: #2 sekä #95, () -nyt ainakin sentään #101... Jokin muukin piti mainitsemani, vaan olen tainnut ehtiä jo unneuttamaan sen... 
> Koskilinjojen *firman-politiikkana* siis, maalauttaa Volvo8700LE:t ensin, ja Carrus Vegat sitten. En ole nähnyt vielä ainoaakaan sinivalkoraitoihin maalattua Scania-Scalaa. 
> 
> ---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:08 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:05 ----------
> 
> Näin muuten Wiimalaisen (K-202) BNA-900 alias #51:n juuri keskustassa. En ehtinyt linjakilpeä huomaamaan. Mutta näin talvipakkasilla, ovat Wiimalaiset melko mukavia pelejä, korkeastaan alustastaan huolimatta. Muistelen jonkin toisenkin linjurimallin olevan talvisin mukavan lämpimän tuntuinen...


Onhan tuota #52 (Carrus City L, mainosti aikasemmin Zeppeliniä) jo siniraidassa ja näinpä tässä tänää iltasella/yöllä Scalan olevan myöskin siniraidassa. Numeroa en valitettavasti saanut katsottua.

----------


## Assamies

Kiva!  :Very Happy:  Minä taas näin #63:n. Näitä ei enää *warmaankaan tulla wärjäämään*...  :Wink:   :Cool:  Olen wiime aikoina ollutkin *wähäsen poissa kuwioista* - mutta tämä puoli tulee kyllä korjaantumaan...  :Cool:

----------


## LHB

Naapurifoorumillahan tästä jo mainitsin, mutta Koskilinjojen Scala #103 näyttää uusissa maaleissa tältä:



Myös #2 sattui kameran eteen uusissa väreissä:




#52

----------


## Pulustaja

Täten siis uusissa väreissä ovat kaikki 8700LE:t ja Vega L:t, sekä Lahti 402:t #96 ja #97 ja City L #52 ja Scala #103. Politiikka tuntuu olevan, että 2000-luvun autot maalataan siniraitaan, sekä mainosväreissä olevat.

----------


## TEP70

Tämä auto ei taida olla vielä uusissa väreissä, kun siihen on eksynyt kokomainos? Koiviston Auto -konsernin mainostenvastainen linja on ihailtavan tiukka. Jos auto on konsernin värityksessä, siihen ei yhtään mitään mainoksia tule. Ikkunat peittävät mainokset saisi kieltää vaikka lailla.

----------


## Assamies

*Neliysi* on tainnut käydä maalaamossa sekin. Alkujaan ollut linjalla 19, koskapa on lentokenttäbussi. Nyt Kabuksia tullut sinnekin linjalle, kuten #106 ja #154 ollut jo pidempään.

Jos minulta sitä kysytään, niin henk.koht. en Kabuksista oikein tykkää.  :Eek: 

Wanhat Wiimalaiset paljonkin parempia... :Cool:

----------


## paltsu

> *Neliysi* on tainnut käydä maalaamossa sekin. Alkujaan ollut linjalla 19, koskapa on lentokenttäbussi. Nyt Kabuksia tullut sinnekin linjalle, kuten #106 ja #154 ollut jo pidempään.
> 
> Jos minulta sitä kysytään, niin henk.koht. en Kabuksista oikein tykkää. 
> 
> Wanhat Wiimalaiset paljonkin parempia...


Tuossahan se siniraidassa.

----------


## Assamies

Ok. Taustana yliopisto, niille jotka eivät sitä hoksaa. 22 oli Heinäpäässä asuessa paljonkin käyttämäni. Vieläköhän lienee edelleen #42 (Wiimalainen) käytössä, luulen että on jo poistettu. #89 mahdollisesti palvelee vielä edelleen.  :Cool:

----------


## Assamies

Kyyti on Nevakiven, auto #11. Lähtiessä ajettiin r.as. kautta. Sillalla näkyi olevan kiskobussi Dm12. Syytä siihen en tiedä. Nevakiven #11 siis Volvo9700.  :Smile: 

Poikettiin *Tuppu-teepeen* kautta (ABC-liikenneasema Tupos). Siellä oli suuri kolonna armeijan ajoneuvoja. Selvisi sekin, että olivat tulossa Lohtajan harjoitusleiriltä kohti Rovaniemeä oletettavasti (koska kaikki merkit sellaiseen viittasivat).

----------


## Assamies

^Tuossa siis reittinä oli: Raahe-Kalajoki-Ylivieska. Paluu suunnitellun aikataulun mukaan. Retki oli mukava & antoisa, torkahdinkin tullessa hieman Oulaisten jälkeen.  :Wink: 

Toinen retki edessä huomenna samoihin aikoihin, paluu tapahtuu huomattavasti aikaisemmin.  :Wink: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 20:23 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 19:58 ----------

Sotketaanpa nyt tätä lodjua oikein kunnolla sitten...  :Twisted Evil: 

Ajoin tullessa (tänä iltana) keskustasta linjan 12 #108:lla.

Nelinollakakkoset #97 & #96 uusin värityksin on ajettu. Linjan 7 #97:sta latasin kuukausikortin. Latauksen jälkeen viisi pv. ajamatta.  :Embarassed: 

Huomasinpa #45:nkin vaihtaneen väriään. Malli on CityL, ja oli ennemmin ollut ns. mainosväreissä.

Minulla ei mainoksia vastaan mitään ole, mutta se haittaa jos ne peittävät ikkunat. Oikeaa pysäkkiä voi olla huomattavasti vaikeampaa löytää, minulla ainakin näin on.  :Icon Frown:

----------


## Assamies

No. Se ainakin on jo selvinnyt, että Koskilinjan Scania-Scalat #64 sekä #67 ovat käyneet maalaamossa. Lisäksi ainakin vielä tähän liitetään #38, jolla tänään ajoin. Se oli linjalla 13, ollut yleensä kolmosella.  :Cool: 

Täytyy tähän myöntää, että sinivalkoraita on todella tyylikkään näköistä katseltavaa Scalan kyljessä...  :Mr. Green: 

Ensin mainitut tavoitettu linjalta 20. Yleensä #67 ollut ysillä, ja #64 taasen ehkä enimmiten samaisella kolmosella, monen muun Scalan kanssa (esim. #23).

#103, joka aiemmin mainittu: niinikään ajettu, linjalla 5. En muista enää wanhoja, mutta ainakin nykyään usein juuri tuolla linjalla.

----------


## paltsu

> #103, joka aiemmin mainittu: niinikään ajettu, linjalla 5. En muista enää wanhoja, mutta ainakin nykyään usein juuri tuolla linjalla.


Linjalla 9 tuota #103:sta on myös näkynyt.

----------


## Pulustaja

#67 oli aikanaan linjan 9 vakioauto, kunnes joku näistä kabusseista sitten syrjäytti sen syksyllä 2009 ja ajaa nykyään ihan vakituiseen linjaa 20.

#103 oli myös aikanaan linjan 9 vakibiili, mutta senkin syrjäytti kabus ja auto pääsi linjalle 5 kevyempiin hommiin... Scala #76 ajaa nykyään tuota #103:n kiertoa, mutta oli siinä välissä joku kabus myös, #146 jos nyt en aivan väärin muistele.

----------


## Assamies

Kyllä juuri näin.  :Biggrin: 
Wiima-ajoa, ma: 2/#4, 20/#30, ja olipa wielä kolmaskin. Sitä en enää tähän muista.   :Embarassed:  (-joka oli 39/#15).  :Wink:  #15:n penkit muista poikkeawat.
 (vrt. Lahti400:t & Vegat, istuintyyppi lienee samankaltaista...)  :Confused: 

Eilen Rajikseen/Rajitsuun linjan 15 #89:llä. Kiirettä alkaapi pidellä, jos tuolla linjalla hajaapi joku ajella. Ajot päättywät kuun wiimeinen päiwä.  :Frown:

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Minulla ei mainoksia vastaan mitään ole, mutta se haittaa jos ne peittävät ikkunat. Oikeaa pysäkkiä voi olla huomattavasti vaikeampaa löytää, minulla ainakin näin on.


Oman kokemukseni mukaan mainoksen peittämästä ikkunasta on vaikea nähdä ulos varsinkin sateella.

----------


## Assamies

^niin, etenkin. Lähes ainoa mainoksellinen; se taitaa olla CityL #61. Oulun Teknisen Liikelaitoksen mainokset korostavat, ei ikkunatasoon asti aivan. (-korjatkaa mikäli olen väärässä)

Tuo ^ ajettu tänään linjalla 19. Kuskille menivät hyvänjouluntoivotukset asiaankuuluvalla tavalla.  :Smile: 

#45 maalattu jo sinivalkeaan ja toinen CityL #52 samoin. #60 voi olla parhaillaan *telakalla* - en ole sitä vähään aikaan nähnytkään. Ollut ns. mainoksellinen CityL.

#103:een palataksemme, näin sen kyllä tänään taas. Vaan linjaa en painanut mieleen.  :Embarassed: 

Linjalta 4 siirtynyt #76 (YFO-576) linja ysille (9).

 Linjan 20 kalusto taitaa olla nykyään melkoisen sekalaista; kaikkein ensimmäisin Kabus alueella (#140=BSY-305) jatkaa kaks'kymppisellä edelleenkin.

Tuorein Kabus saattaa olla tätä kirjoitettaessa #108. On linjalla 12. 12 oli tänään muuten 25 min. myöhässä pohjoisen suuntaa alkuillalla. (-ei ollut mainittu #108)

Näyttäisi tulevan *riskipaikkoja*: varsinkin risteyksissä, kun linja on pahasti myöhässä.  :Sad:

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Oulun Teknisen Liikelaitoksen mainokset


Oulun TekLin edellisessä (tai sitten juuri tässä) kokobussimainoksessa luki kuljettajan sivuikkunan alla ainoana tekstinä *TEKLI*. Olisi pitänyt tallentaa se "filmille" ja sopivasti rajattuna kysyä jossain kompakilpailussa, missä kaupungissa sellainen TekLi liikennöi. :Smile:   Kysymystä olisi voinut helpottaa rajaamalla kuvaan mukaan auton kylkinumero, jolloin joku olisi tunnistanut Koskilinjojen "entisen" fontin.

----------


## Assamies

Tuoreeltansa ajettua, linja 20: #45 (ns. entinen mainoswärinen), #64 - ja sitten lopulta #67.

Ysillä ajettua: ex. linja nelosen vakkaripeli #76. On vielä kermakahwin wärissä.

Wasta maalaamossa käyneitä/wäriä waihtaneita: #60, mm. linjalla 13. Ent. mainokselliset wärit. #23, entinen linja 3:n ScalaScania, nyt ollut linjalla 17.

Syksyn jälkeen on bongausarkkitehtuurini waihtunut, asuinpaikan waihtumisen myötä.  :Wink:   :Mr. Green:  :Biggrin: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:57 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:55 ----------

Bussikortti pätee nyt wain & ainoastaan kantakaupungin alueella. Senkin hinta kohonnut 2.  :Eek:

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Bussikortti pätee nyt wain & ainoastaan kantakaupungin alueella. Senkin hinta kohonnut 2.


Mielestäni Oululipun hinta laski 51 eurosta 49 euroon 1.1.2011.

Koskilinjojen hinnasto

Teknisen lautakunnan pöytäkirja, pykälä 575
Pöytäkirjasta näkyy myös, paljonko kaupunki tukee eri lipputyyppejä kertalipusta alkaen:

Liite: Asiakashinnat ja tukikorvaukset 1.1.2011 alkaen
asiakashinta  lipputuki 

kertamaksupohjaisten lippujen hinnat ja tukikorvaukset
kertamaksu aikuinen 3,00 0,0908
kertamaksu 7-11 v. 1,50 0,0454
Ylikiiminki kertamaksu aikuinen 3,00 2,8158
Ylikiiminki kertamaksu 7-11 v. 1,50 1,4129
ilmainen vaihto 0 1,5593
veteraanimatka 0 3,00
lastenvaunut ja saattaja 0 3,00
pyörätuolin käyttäjä ja saattaja 0 4,50
korvaus pidemmästä keskimatkasta
(V.Alamäki Oy) aikuinen
3,00 0,49
korvaus pidemmästä keskimatkasta
(V.Alamäki Oy) lapsi
1,50 0,215

kausi- ja sarjalippujen hinnat ja tukikorvaukset
30 vrk oululippu 49,00 45,71
30 vrk opiskelijalippu 37,00 57,71
30 vrk nuorisolippu 37,00 57,71
6 kk ½-vuosilippu 269,50 274,26
vuosilippu 490,00 548,52
40-matkan sarjalippu 72,00 13,69
20-matkan sarjalippu 40,00 14,73
Ylikiiminki lippumatkojen korvaus 0 2,0185
Oulu seutulippu 78,00 liukuva tuki *

Oulun kaupungin työsuhdeliput
30 vrk oululippu 39,00 10,00
6 kk ½-vuosilippu 209,50 60,00
40 matkan kaupungin sisäinen sarjalippu 62,00 10,00
30 vrk seutulippu 68,00 10,00
44 matkan seudullinen sarjalippu vaihtelee * 11,00

----------


## Assamies

^ Tuota en tiennyt. Latasin oman etäkorttini Tapanina (pvm:26.12.-10). Maksoin käteisellä 51€ & latasin bussista.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 11:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 11:06 ----------

Suosikkibussi waihtuu :Exclamation: 
Koska wanhat Wiimalaiset alkawatten jäädä pois, on nyt suosikkibussi taas Lahti400. Sisustus warsin miellyttäwä - rauhoittawan maanläheisen puuwiiluinen. Näkymät huwat.  :Cool: 

Liikuntarajoitteisille tuo *täyskorkea* korimalli tuo tietenkin ongelmia. Sama pätee lastenwaunuihin.

Kokomataluus lämpimyyden lisäksi: mielestäni Kabusin ainut etu. Alusta ikäwän jäykkä, mikä tuntuu korokkeissa. Ao. linjabiilit wielä edelleen radiottomia & kellottomia.  :Eek:

----------


## Assamies

Bongauksen jalosta struktuuristani saattaisin mainita esim. erinäiset kierrätysmyymälät.

Yhtenä toiweena woisi olla esim. jätekeskukseen (sij. Ruskossa) suuntautuwa bussilinja. Se woisi korwata mm. 15:n tietyllä tapaa.

Taidankin esittää toiweeni tästä Koskilinjoille...  :Confused: 

 :Arrow:  Idean toteutuminen ehkäisisi *autottomilla*: ongelmajätteiden laittamisen sekajätteisiin. Kuljettawan jätteen määrää tietenkin joutuisi tuolla *jätelinjalla* rajoittamaan.  :Rolling Eyes:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

^Lahti400-ajoa: eilen #74, linjalla 12.  :Cool:

----------


## Assamies

31.12.2010 päättyi linjan 15 ajot.  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Assamies

Latasin toissapänä Matkahuollon kortin. No on sitten kaksi eri matkakorttia voimassa yhtäaikaa jonkin matkaa.  :Wink: 
Matkahuollon bussikortissa oli ilmeisesti joitain sovelluspäivityksiä. Yritin käydä lataamassa ensin R-kioskilla, mutta siinä onnistumatta.  :Icon Frown: 

Ajoa on hieman ollut, mutta on niitä wälipäiwiäkin tupannut tulemaan.  :Embarassed: 

Laskin siten niin, että kolmella kuntarajat ylittäwällä bussiajolla tulisi kustannuswaikutus kumotuksi. Noin arwiona: 3x 2x (m-p) á 5€/yksittäisajelu. Lts: 3 x 10€, karkeasti pyöristettynä.  :Confused: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 11:23 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 11:22 ----------

^^^Peruutan tuon ihannebussin määritelmän: wielä on Wiimalaisia ajossa. Mm. linjalla 25 & 26... :Cool:

----------


## Assamies

Selvisipähän tässä erinäisiä asioita: osa kesti tajuttavaksi asti, aika pitkäänkin.  :Embarassed: 
Koskilinjan käytäntö ajoneuvo-numeroissa on tämä: rek.nro & A-kirjain + auton järj.nro. Esim bussi #150  (rek.no LYY-550)= LYY-550/A150. Kuljettajan paneelisssa sijaitsee pieni tarralappunen, jossa nämä *indeksit* sijaitsewat.

Keskustasta Kaukovainiolle *tasatunnein menewät minuutit* ovat taasen (iltaisin):
xx.08, xx.23 & xx.38. Ao linjat wuorostansa: 14, 12 & 13. Linjaa 7 ei mainita tässä yhteydessä.  :Rolling Eyes:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Assamies

Yhtenä päiwänä Wiimalaisia näkyi jopa kolmisen, melkein perättäin. En enää meinaa ao. linjojen nro:ita muistaakaan.  :Embarassed: 
Yksi oli linjalla 6 -ja toinen linjalla 7, kolmas saattoi olla lentokenttä/yliopistolinjan 19 busawehje.  :Cool:  Wannomaan saakka en näitä kuitenkaan tohdi mennä.  :Confused:

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Keskustasta Kaukovainiolle *tasatunnein menewät minuutit* ovat taasen (iltaisin):
> xx.08, xx.23 & xx.38. Ao linjat wuorostansa: 14, 12 & 13. Linjaa 7 ei mainita tässä yhteydessä.


Mistähän olet tällaisia minuutteja löytänyt? Minusta näyttää siltä, että Koskilinjat kertoo 2min myöhempiä aikoja sekä netissä että paperilla. Ovatkohan Toripakka E -pysäkiltä? Koskilinjojen ajat ovat Hellaakosken pysäkiltä.

----------


## Assamies

^ Toripakan aikoja ovat. Aikataulun ajat ovat Hellaakosken, joka 2 min. myöhempänä.
---

Näin (oul. *näjin*) viime pe r.as. läheisyydessä Koskilinjan busseja *erikoisajossa*. Kyseessä siis Nokia Oyj:n järjestämä tilaisuus. *Peruspaikkureita* olivat, vaan tilausajossa. Ao. Nokian tilaisuus pidettiin ilmeisesti Limingantullista, jonne ko. bussikuljetukset tapahtuivat r.as.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:59 ----------

* Linja ei päässyt perille*
Linja 9:n A21 (#21) juuttui pysäkillä Lehmikentäntiellä Kempeleessä, siitä on jo kohta n. toista vk.

Ajokki juuttui niille sijoilleen, eli *istahti pysäkille* -jyrkässä käännöksessä, jolloinka pyörät jäivät sutimaan. Kyydissä tuolloin n. viitisen matkalaista. Minä yhtenä heistä.

Paikkureissa ei pahemmin mitään raivausvälineitä taikka hiekkaa, sepeliä, sorasäkkiä taida sijaita...  :Confused:   :Sad:

----------


## Assamies

Ajoin eilen tutuksi tulleella A89:lla, linja oli nyt 14. Mainitsin vielä erikseen kuskillekin, pitäväni wanhojen Wiimalaisten lämpymistä kyydeistä. 

Wiimalaisia olisi saanut puolestani jäädä käyttöön enemmänkin. Epäilen osan ehkä menneen, täysin käyttökelpoisina; zinne zuureen Äiti-Wenäjään...  :Rolling Eyes:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Confused:

----------


## Assamies

Bussikortti ladattu eilen -ja Stockmannin lippumyymälästä. Wiimmetteex eiwätten ruwenneet lataamaan seutulippu-sowellusta ollenkaan.  :Evil or Very Mad: 
Nyt woimassa Oululippu, ja sen h. 49€. Ja tämähän pätee Y:kiin, muttei Kiiminkiin. Sellaiset owatten säännöt.

Alan käyttämään *uutta _LA-koodausta_*:
Lts.:
*-ajot eilen, ke 23.3.-11-*
L24A31
L14A20

-Kumpikin Carrus CityL:ia...
(käytänne omattu Koskilinjoilta: spo. L=linja, A=auto)

----------


## Pulustaja

Auto #31 on kuitenkin City M.

*Koskilinjan kalustoluettelo*

----------


## Assamies

^-Ohoopz, zorry :Exclamation:   :Embarassed:  -olin sekoittanut varmaan A1:een sen kolmiykkösen. Jossakin bussissa oli virheellinen tieto itsessään, se taisikin olla A6.

Uutta kalustoa:
la 9.4.-11 bongattu klo 15.10 aikoihin las. Pohjolan Matkan #157. Näytti olevan Volvo8700, melko harvinaista sille operaattorille (-mitä ainakin itse olen näkemään päässyt). Auto vaikutti varsin *pakasta vedetyn* näköiselle, oli aloittamassa taivaltaan kohti Lumijokea: linjalla 70.

L6:n A101 saanut mahdollisesti freesit penkinpäälliset. Sehän oli taasen tätä lentokenttämallia lähellä oleva Vega. Jos tämä meni nyt sitten oikein...  :Confused:

----------


## Pulustaja

Jees, #157 on ensimmäinen PM:n 8700LE ja Norjasta uitettu, vuosimallia 2002.

Myös Koskilinjat #60:ssä on penkinpäälliset vaihdettu ja sisätiloja siistitty. Auto on City L vuodelta 1997.

----------


## Assamies

Homma kiva, OK!  :Cool: 
Löytyneekö jo bussidatasta?

Niin, mulla ehkä vähäsen haittaa tämä hahmottaminen.
Kun esmes Koskilinjoilla, näyttää kaikki City-sarjan dösät melkolailla samanlaisilta (-paitsi City-U, IGR-246: A6) -niin Alamäen #2:desta huomaa kyllä melkotavalla selvästi, mikä malli kysymyksessä.  :Confused: 

En ole varma, onko V.Alamäelle saapunut/saapumassa jo uutta kalustoa?

----------


## Pulustaja

Ruotsistahan toki auto uitettu, mutta kun omia viestejä ei voi muokata...

Täällä näkyi olevan kuva autosta (ei minun ottama): http://pbl.1g.fi/kuvat/bussi_firmoja..._Matka/157.jpg

----------


## Assamies

Rekkarikin selvisi, se on: *SKM-850*. Siis _Pohjolan Matkan #157:n_.

Ajoin eilettäin A31:lla uudestaan. Oli L14. En edelleen hoxxinut mitään eroa L-malliin.  :Confused:  En edes penkkijärjestyksestäkään.  :Embarassed:  Korithan näyttävät päällisin puolin nekin samanlaisilta. U-mallin eron huomaa selkeästi takaosan järjestyksestä. Se on verraten uniikkia. Pitäisi joskus varmaan napata kuva, jos sattuisi olemaan vaan ajon aikaan tyhjillään... 

City M -mallin rakennekuva voisi olla ihan kätevä saada.  :Wink:

----------


## Assamies

> ^-Ohoopz, zorry  -olin sekoittanut varmaan A1:een sen kolmiykkösen. Jossakin bussissa oli virheellinen tieto itsessään, se taisikin olla A6.



& selitys sekaannukseen saapuu sitten tässä: rek.n:rot.
A1: YBE-931
A31: GCA-431

Tässä se syykin selvisi.  :Eek:

----------


## Pulustaja

Eihän City M ja City L malleissa suurempia eroja ole, mutta tässä muutama niistä:

- City M:ssä on yksi porras sekä etu-, että keskiovella, kun taas City L:ssä ei ole portaita etu- eikä keskiovilla
- City M:ssä on erilainen penkkijärjestys auton etuosassa kuin City L:ssä. City M:ssä ei ole vastakkain istuttavia penkkejä, kun taas City L:ssä niitä on kummallakin puolen käytävää. 
- City M:ssä ei ole porrasta mentäessä auton etuosasta auton takaosaan, City L:ssä on yksi porras

*Tässä* sisäkuva Koskilinjojen City L:stä. City M:stä minulla ei valitettavasti ole sisäkuvaa.

Toivottavasti nämä yksityiskohdat helpottavat bongaamista.  :Wink:

----------


## Assamies

^OK, kiitos!  :Smile:  Johan selkisi.  :Wink: 

Eilen mutka Y:kissa: L65-A124. En olekaan ennen tainnut Saviharjun kautta mennä.

Oulusta Y:kiin näyttäisi pääsevän 4 eri tavalla: L62, L63 & L65, lisäksi via Muhos.  :Cool: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:44 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 9:16 ----------

Ja tuo Flyer520 (HIS-224) näyttäisi tänäänkin olevan liikennöimässä Ykin suuntaan. Linjakilpeä en näkemään ennättänyt, vaan koskapa assalta lähti niin tuo määränpää varmaankin sillä oli. Muhokselle/Muhokselta liikennöivät kun eivät bussiasemalla lainkaan poikkea nykyisellään.

Mainittu bussi oli varmaankin ollut myöskin mukana syksyisellä Rokuan retkellä. Bussiarmadassa tuolloin 4 bussia. Syötteellä sen sijaan jopa 5, kummaltakin retkeltä on kännykuvia napsittu.  :Cool: 

Osa entisistä A.Mörön linjavehkeistä maalattu Koskilinjojen kahvikerman väriin. Mitään näistä ei vielä havaintojen mukaan ole tullut uusiin KA-väreihin.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Eilen mutka Y:kissa: L65-A124. En olekaan ennen tainnut Saviharjun kautta mennä.
> 
> Oulusta Y:kiin näyttäisi pääsevän 4 eri tavalla: L62, L63 & L65, lisäksi via Muhos.


Oulu-Ylikiiminki-liikenne on ollut Pohjois-Pohjanmaan elyn 1/2011 kilpailutuksessa, mutta ratkaisua ei näy elyn sivulla, vaikka määräajasta on jo monta viikkoa. Tarjousasiakirjoista näkyy, että välille on jäämässä vain 3 suoraa vuoroa M-P+, mutta muuten liikenne olisi liityntää Kiiminkiin linjalle 8. Samassa paketissa näyttäisi olevan myös Muhos-Ylikiiminki-vuorot ja liikenteeseen tarvitaan 3 bussia. Viikonloppu- ja kesäliikenne on omana kohteenaan. Jos kilpailun on voittanut jokin muu kuin Koskilinjat, Kiimingissä tarvitsee vaihtaa bussia, ja kukaties Koskilinjatkin järjestäisi yhteyden vaihdollisena?

----------


## Assamies

Tänään sitten lopulta R-Linesin kyydissä. #15, auton *etäpaksissa* (=matkakorttien lukulaite) oli merkintä "Auto 3"...  :Confused: 

Ns. *Pikku-Mersu* siis kuitenkin kyseessä, ilmeisesti modifioitu linjaliikenteen käyttötarkoitukseen. Esim. kaukokäyttöinen etuovi, jossa näyttäisi olevan hydraulinen eräänlainen *jatkovarsi*.

Vaikuttaisi himpun verran edeltäjäänsä kookkaamalta, joskaan paikkaluku ei isommin 20:ä ylittäne.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:59 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 23:55 ----------

L20:lla näkyi myöskin tuo A31 kerrattain olevan. Ja aivan toden totta, koska auto pysähtyi liikennevaloristeykseen Rautasaaren jälkeen, kerkesin bongatakin ihan mukavasti penkkijärjestystä. Huomasin nyt selvän eron City L:iin nähden. Vastakkaisia penkkejä ei ole. Sama juttu varmaan myöskin V.Alamäen #2:n kanssa..? Etummaisia poikittaispenkkejä en nyt taasen muista, että oliko 1 vaiko 2...  :Embarassed:

----------


## Assamies

Hd-Express tänään.  :Cool:  L25-A7. L25 on suora moottoritievuoro eli *Express*.

Paluukyyti L20-A64. Vastaan tuli L25-A4. Eli wanhan kunnon Wiimalaisen kyytiä saapi vielä hyvinnii.  :Very Happy: 

Myöskin aiemmin mainitut *sisarukset* tavattiin. Lts: L20-A31 & L30-A1. A31 ollut myöskin L14:lla. Myöskin sillä itse ajanut.

Oletan Wiimalaisten käytön siksi, että luultavasti joko ei nopeusrajoittimia taikka sitten asetettu arvoksi 100 km/t.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Esim. Kabuksien nopeuskatto on asetettu 80 km/t.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:40 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:35 ----------

Teinpähän tänään pikkukivan *wappukällin*. Pysäkille saapui romaniseurue, jonka tuntui hieman röyhkeän oloisesti tiedustelevan tietyn linjan bussia. En ollut ensin kuulevinani. Vastasin sitten poissaolevan tuntuisesti, etten tiedä.

Tiesin kyllä, mutta röyhkeältä vaikuttava ja kovin itsevarma kysyminen karkoittaa auttamis- & neuvomishalut melko tehokkaasti.  :Mad:  

Bussi saapuikin jokusen min. kuluttua, hivenen myöhässä. Kyse ei ollut siitä, etten olisi seuruetta seurakseni toivonut. En halunnut vaan auttaa sellaista, joka esittää asiansa ylimieliseen tyyliin.  :Embarassed:

----------


## Assamies

Vappukruisailu kolmosella!  :Cool: 

Yhdistin eilen reippaan kävelylenkkeilyn bussiajeluihin. Tämä on eräs oman bongailuni erityispiirteitä.

Kävelin Lämsänjärven kautta kolmosen pysäkille hieman Kastellista eteläänpäin. Meno A135 & tulo A79, alias *Xuffe*. Sopiva pysäkki sijaitsee kumpaankin kulkusuuntaan nähden Maikkulan vesitornin vieressä. Kandee varmaan kesällä tämä muistaakin.  :Wink: 

Tuirasta, jota pidän vieläkin *kääntöpysäkkinäni* - jatkoin L17:n viimeisellä vuorolla Nalskuun. Sieltä kävellen keskustaan, ja kutosella taas Tuiraan.

Asiaa tuntemattomille tiedoksi, ettei esim. L3 poikkea Toripakalla. Sitä voi käyttää kulkusuuntaisesti ns. *kääntöpysäkkinä* yleensä muuten.

Listataan vielä muutkin autot: L6 - A151 & L17 - A108. Kabuksia kumpikin.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:31 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 9:46 ----------

Kaketsun linjat:

L7:n *dualismia*: A79, A97, A44 & A88. Nämä varmimmin ko. linjalta tavannee.

L12:n vakivehkeet taasen: A108, A139 & A152. Joskus Lahti400:sia & Wiimalaisia vaihtelevasti. Ehkei niinkään CityL:iä - joskin niitäkin.

L14:lla: A46 päivisin, A138 ilt.

L13:lla kalusto vaihtelee, Volvo8700 siellä paljon näkyy. Toisinaan jopa Wiimalaisiakin.  :Cool:

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Kävelin Lämsänjärven kautta kolmosen pysäkille hieman Kastellista eteläänpäin. Meno A135 & tulo A79, alias *Xuffe*. Sopiva pysäkki sijaitsee kumpaankin kulkusuuntaan nähden Maikkulan vesitornin vieressä. Kandee varmaan kesällä tämä muistaakin.


Koskilinjat näyttäisi tiedottavan, että 6.6. alkaen Knuutilankankaan kierto jää pois linjan 3 reitiltä. (Koskilinjojen kesäaikataulu on jo netissä. Muutoksia on aika paljon ja jotkin alueet jäävät ilman liikennettä.)

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:51 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:04 ----------




> Oulu-Ylikiiminki-liikenne on ollut Pohjois-Pohjanmaan elyn 1/2011 kilpailutuksessa


Oulu/Kiiminki-Ylikiiminki-liikenteen talviarkena on voittanut Suorsan Liikenne. Kesällä ja viikonloppuisin liikennöitsijä on Taksipalvelu Junnonaho. Oulu-Muhos-talviarki-iltaliikenteen sai Huiput Oy. Jo 2/2010-kilpailutuksessa Oulu-Muhos-viikonloppuliikenteen voitti Revon Turistiliikenne.

Tuleekohan näissä Koskilinjojen häviämissä kyydeissä kelpaamaan OuluCardille ladatut liput? OuluCard on etäluettava kortti. Tarjouspyynnöissä vaadittiin vain kontaktillisen älykortin lukijalaite. Käyköhän niin, että matkat kallistuvat kilpailutuksen takia? :Eek:

----------


## Assamies

Sain vASta tänään kuntoon, jo ½ w. seisokissa olleen fillarini. Sitä *pahoinpideltiin* (wenttillit häwittämällä) wiimme syksynä, kun olin Pendo-reissulla Yv.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Sopivia wenttiileitä ei niin sitten millään meinannut löytyä, niihin hupenikin melkein tarkallensa Kempele-menopaluun werran.  :Mad:  (-mikä sekin hinta lie jo kohonnut päälle kympin...) *grrr*

Onneksi tuli sellainen *alaa opiskellut mukava setä* apuun, ja homma saatiin lopulta korjattua onnistuneesti päätökseen.  :Cool: 

Vertaistuessa siis bussilla & mutkin Tuiran kautta. Paluu L14 - A89. A89 siis toinen suosikki; A51:n ohella.  :Cool:

----------


## Assamies

Matkakortti ladattu K:leen R-kiskalla.  :Cool: 
Taksat ovat kohonneet taaskin, nyt se kaupungin perustaksa on jo 3,10€.  :Mad: 

Seutuliikenteen 30-päivän kortin hinta ei ollut vielä kivunnut. Sama 78€ oli.

Ajoaikaa on nytten 19.6.-11 kestävästi.

Ke kävin le-as. bongaamassa flyygareita. En nähnyt Norwegiania.  :Sad: 
Nämä näin: OH-LXL & OH-SAP.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:28 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 19:26 ----------

Kylmäsen Liikenne näkyy saaneen uuden auton. Näyttäisi telilliseltä Scalalta. Hieno homma, näitähän jo mm. Tampesterissa näkee paljonkin. Esim. TKL:lla.  :Cool: 

Pohjolan Matkan #157 on vielä ajamatta.  :Embarassed:

----------


## Assamies

Eilen Wiimalaisen kyytiä: L19 - A30. & muistin vielä sitä saufföörillekkin kehua.  :Biggrin: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:11 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:06 ----------

Juuri tuon linjojen suppeuden vuoksi en matkakorttiani kesäisin latailekaan.  :Eek:  

78 /30pv. on aivan liian mittava hinta tuohon palvelutasoon nähden.  :Mad:

----------


## killerpop

> Kylmäsen Liikenne näkyy saaneen uuden auton. Näyttäisi telilliseltä Scalalta.


Onko sinne tullut jo toinenkin Scala, vai tarkoitatko tätä loppuvuodesta 2010 tullutta, joka helmikuussa 2011 näytti tältä: Kylmäsen Liikenne #20 (Oulu, 2011-02-12)

Kohtahan näitäkin saanee jo massoittain Ruotsista käytettynä, kun ovat poistoiässä  :Wink:

----------


## Assamies

Pitää vaan bongata ko. biilin speksit...  :Rolling Eyes:  En saanut *tarkkaa kuvaa*.  :Embarassed:  (-olin liian etäällä kohteesta...)  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Täällä keskustellaan Kalevan nettikommenteissa, Koskarien yt-neuvotteluista. Ilmeisesti sen kehityksen seurausta, josta Jouni Seilonen jo aiempana mainitsikin.  :Confused: 

Kesäksi koittaa hyvinkin mittavia linjasupistuksia. En uskoisi, että mm. L6 jäisi kokonaan pois: vaan siltäpä tuo näyttää.  :Eek:

----------


## Assamies

Hu klo 12-13 Pitkäkankaan koululla:  itse *Mahti-Mikke* Granlund!  :Very Happy:  AliAS Leijonamiehistön jäsen #64.  :Cool: 

L19 menee Pitkäkankaalle, ohitettuansa kauppakeskus Kapteenin. L18 mahdollisesti myöskin Oulunsalosta.  :Confused: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 23:03 ----------

Viittaus Kalevan nettikommenttiini: kävin nk. työmaakeikalla & kohtalaisen *kivuitta*. Vaihto Oys. Löysin määräpysäkinkin suhteellisen helposti, mutta: tavalleni uskollisesti, tein ns. *turhan kierroksen*.

Oma ajatus olisi se, että nyt kun huhtikuun lopun jälkeen L14:kin ajaa vain 1 krt/t. - niin L17 voisi aloittaa & päättää Kaukovainiolle.

Nyt lähtiessä tuntien tasalta (lähtö Oys:sta), niin tuolloin linjan aloitusaika olisi: xx.48-50. Silloin ei Kaketsulta mitään muita linjoja kulje. Vasta noin tunnin tasalta, ja silloin peräti 3 suunnilleen samaan aikaan. Tarkan aikataulun mukaan: kaikki 3 kpl, 2 min. viipeellä toisistansa.

Mitä ilmeisimmin tuo kesäaika tällekin linjalle muutoksen. Muistaakseni menneen kesän kautena (-10) ko. L17 korvasi L7:aa.  :Rolling Eyes:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Assamies

Uusi linja kesäksi: L16...  :Cool:

----------


## Pulustaja

Juu, hyvä että lyhensivät linjan 9 matkaa, viime kesänä ja tänä talvena sen aikatauluissa ei ollut säännöllisyydestä tietoakaan. Nythän 9 kulkee Myllyojalta Saarelaan ja korvaa näin linjan 6, joten tuskin hirveä menetys tuo linjan 6 kulkemattomuus kesällä sitten on. Saa nähdä mitä ne sille keksivät sitten ensi talvelle.

Linja 16 kyllä positiivinen uutinen tänne suunnalle. Samalla linjalla pääsee nyt niin Keskustaan kuin Tuiraankin ja lähtöajat ovat säännöllisiä. Kaikkea ei voi saada, joten on tyydyttävä kompromisseihin, eli tämä linja ei sitten käy toripakan pysäkillä.

Saas nähdä sitten kuinka moni menee linjan 9 autoon kesällä ajatuksena mennä Talvikankaan suunnalle. Yllätys voi olla suuri kun auto kääntyykin Haapalehdossa Kirkkokankaalle päin... No, onneksi autoissa on digitaaliset linjakilvet joissa lukee määränpää, ettei sitten voi enää syyttää informaation vähyydestä, jos väärään autoon joutuu...

----------


## Assamies

Tivoli by bus: luultavasti ainoat, joilla ei pääse - ovat juuri tuo 9 & 21...  :Tongue: 

Kävin eilen Raatissa, makkarapotut heittämässä & tiwolia tziigailemassa.  :Very Happy: 

Sopevia pysäkeitä: Raatti & Toivoniemi. Kävelymatkaa kertynee näistä n. arv. 500-750 m.

P-suunnassa olisi ehkä Toivoniemi jkv. parempi, koska Raatista joutuu kulkemaan sillan ali. E-suuntaan pysäkki lähempänä. Raatin uimahallia & urheilukeskusta käyttävät, tuntenevat nämä pysäkit.

----------


## Assamies

500 wiestiäni tällä palstalla. Sitä juhlin yrittämällä ookata SKM-850:della. :Cool:  == Pohjolan Matkojen #157. On entuudestaan ajamaton peli se. :Wink:

----------


## Assamies

Tulikin sitten ohjelmaan pienoinen muutos!  :Twisted Evil: 

Näillä näkymin wihon-wiimeisessä wuorossa Sanginjoen kautta Ykiin ==L63. Reitti on mielestäni kaikkein kauneimpia, lisäksi siinä *risteytyvät* wuoristorata & jokiristeily.  :Biggrin:  Ajotaival on mutkaista & kapeaa tietä -osaksi sorapintaista, lisäksi siinä on nyppylää. Nopeus lienee n. 80km/t huitteilla.

*Ykin ympäriajo* toteutui seuraavanlaisesti:
Meno: L7-A89 & L63-A130 (vaihto Merikosken Taskussa)
Paluu: L65-A115 & L65-A22 (sis. tunnin mittainen *vuorottelutauko* Tuirassa)  :Laughing:

----------


## Assamies

Täst'edes: Mk-t==Merikosken tasku, suunta P==pohjoiseen & suunta E==etelään  :Biggrin: 

Sorry vaan kauheASti, tämä intoni *uuden koodikielen kehittelyyn* - kaikki ne pedantit persoonat, joita tämä vimmani vaivaa.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Eilen siis Suomen Tivoli kahdella laiteajelulla. Nämä olivat: RollerCoaster (wuoristorata) & MegaHipHop (vastaava kuin Linnanmäen laite, jonka nimeä nyt en satu muistamaan). Sen nimi _saattoi olla_ sekin *HipHop*.  :Embarassed:  Luulenpa vainen, että tuo Megahiphop == ns. korotettu/korkeampi wersio wastaawasta entisestä samanlaisesta.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Paluukyytinä L3 - A45. Näinollen tuli iltakävelykin siten tehtyä.  :Wink:

----------


## Assamies

& tänään siis; ajettiin *päänsekoitin* nimeltä *Sombrero*. Linzin wastaawa on _Mustekala._

Bussiajoissa ei mitään uutta. Sensijaan olen kehitellyt lyhenteitä nk. _vaihtopysäkkejä_ varten.

Nykymuodossa wiimeisiään wetelewä L62 muuttuu bussiasemalla L61:ksi, ja se lähtee suunnassa P kohti Muhosta. Autona oli tällä kertaa A120.

Näin voisivat, esim. olla:
Rs - Rautasaari
Tp - Toripakka
Kuv. - Kuvernööri
Hk - Hellaakoski
Fr. - Franzen
+jo edellä mainittu Mk-t - Merikosken tasku

Vaihtopysäkit ovat sellaisia, joilla vaihdetaan linjalta toiselle ajavia busseja.

Jk. -Pysäkeille on ilmestynyt sellaisia pieniä tarralappuja, jotka viittaavat tämän *tarroittajan* olevan bussiharrastaja. Minä en koskaan juurikaan käyntejä pyri *merkkaamaan* mihinkään, sillä sellainen *ei istu omaan struktuuriini*.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Toinen juttu on sitten se, etten *nyt aikuistuttuani lopultakin* - pyri ympäristöä roskittamaan, vaan aivan päinvastoin.  :Cool: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 21:51 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 21:46 ----------

Suomen Tivolista:

-eräs merkittävä syy käyntini se, että siellä näkee mm. wanhoja rekkawetureita. Esim. Ford Custom, joka lapsena kaikkein suurimpia suosikeitani: Volvo F89:n ohella.  :Cool: 

Wiimme suwena siellä taisi peräti olla tosikomistus: Peterbilt (made in Usa).  :Biggrin: 

Edelleen kaikille bussiharrastajille tiedoksi: tsekatkaa ihmeessä Tivolin _Karkkiparkki!_ Se on wanha linjabiili: Sisun alustalla oleva Ajokki, muistuttaa sivuprofiililitaan ihmeen paljon Wiimoja. Takalasi huomattavan leveä.  :Confused:

----------


## Assamies

Tänään etsin seitsenkymppistä Lumijoelle. Kuten olenkin ehkä aikaisemmin maininnut tästä, sen että minua häiritsee tuo ns. samalinjaisuus.

Siinä nyt kuitenkin on jo merkittävä ero, että meneekös bussi Lumijoelle vaiko Tyrnävälle.

Varsinkin muualta saapuva satunnainen matkailija saattaa erehtyä herkästi.

Pikkuvinkki: myrkynvihreät/viherharmaat bussit Tyrnävälle (operoi Kylmäsen Liikenne), siniraitaiset Lumijoelle (operoi Pohjolan Matka). Tosin aikaisemmin ovat myöskin nämä vihreät Lumijoelle ajaneet. Kts. -aikaisempia bongauksia tästä ketjusta.

----------


## Assamies

Bussikuvaajain tietoon: kesäaikataulun myötä kalustoihin tullut muutoksia.

L16 ajettu A151:lla: (rn. LYY-151). Illemmalla myöskin A150 nähty taivaltavan tuolla uudenuutukaisella linjalla. Citykuskia haastatettuani, sain kuulla mainitun linjan olleen samanlaisena ennenkin.

L6:tta korvaa Saarelan osalta nykyisyydessään L9. 

Uusia bongauksia tehty, kalustovaihtojen johdosta. Lisäksi uuden aikataulun myötä, alkaa nk. bongauskierros kokonaan uudestaan eli alusta asti.  :Wink: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 21:30 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:19 ----------

^Edelliseen viitaten, tänään ajettua:
L13 - A46, L3 - A135 & L12 - A142 (-huom! A142 kulkenut aiemmin lähes yksinomaan L1:lla)

-omaksumastani uudesta tavasta poiketen, kaikki kuluneen päivän bussiajot (paikallisittain == *ookaukset*) tuohon listattuna (yleensä en sellaista tee)  :Twisted Evil: 

Melkoista hämmästystä herätti, A135:n outo viileys. Tulin sellaiseen johtopäätökseen, että osassa Kabuksista on ilmastointi, ja osassa taasen ei. Yleensä Kabukset ovat tuskallisia ajotaipaleita tällaisilla hirmuhelteillä, kuten esim. tänäänkin on ollut. Vähintäinkin +28'C täällä, ehkäpä enemmänkin on ollut.  :Confused:

----------


## Pulustaja

Tuo #142 on kyllä mielenkiintoinen yksilö. Usein tuntuu olevan rikki, tai muuten pois linjalta... Heti saavuttuaankin Ouluun taisi olla vaihdelaatikko hajonnut ja siinä taisi mennä marraskuun loppuun 2009 että auto saatiin ajoon. Toisen linjan 1 juhdalla, #141:llä, on ajettu jo lähes 250 000km. Kuinkahan paljon vähemmän lieneekään #142:lla... Linjalla 1 tuo #142 on näkynyt taas tuon 12-päivän jälkeen.

Ei kabusseissa ilmastointeja ole, muuta kuin kuljettajalla. Tämän takia helteillä varsinkin kannattaa jäädä etupenkille istumaan, mihin tuo kuljettajan ilmastointi vähän hönkii. Yleensähän kabussit ovat tuskaisen kuumia...

----------


## Assamies

Juu, totta joo töriset. Sittemmin tämän saman huomannut. Näinhän se menee. :Wink: 

*Quattro-ajoa* eilen, strukturaalisti erittäin harvinainen linjan täysbongaus eli täydellinen läpiajo (aloituspysäkiltä loppupysäkkiin):
L17 x4, kaikki reitin osiot samalla bussilla saman päivän kuluessa.: A148.
Osiot: Oys-kesk./kesk.-Nallekari/Nallekari-Mk-t/Mk-t-Oys (-tässä taas käytetty nk. lapsenomaista taiteilijan-vapautta: oik. Nallikari)  :Wink: 

Tämä erikoisbongaaminen vaati paljon vaivannäköä, joskaan tapahtuma ei ollut ennaltakäsin mitenkään suunniteltua. Se oli täysin spontaania.  :Very Happy: 

Huom. Jos tulee etelästä, kuten esim. Kaakkurista: on linjan vaihtoväli minimissään n. 20 min. Se on aikas paljon.  :Eek:  Sama min.määrä pätee päinvastaiseen suuntaankin.

Liittymälinjat siis L17:aan: suunta P, L13 & suunta E, L12.

Wanhat ns. *sairaalalinjat* olivat ennen nämä: 13, 17 & 20. Nykyään: 12, 13, 17, 20.
Tarkoitan niitä, joilla pääsee kaupunkikeskustaan Toripakalle, taikka Kuvernöörille. Muita olisivat ns. koulukautena: 24, 25, 26, 30 & 66. L66 kulkee myöskin kesäisin, muttei mene Toripakalle, vaan Virastotalon kautta. Se on tuolla linjalla keskustaa lähin pysäkki Oulussa, Rotuaarin ohella.

----------


## Assamies

Bongauksesta: kun auto lähtee pysäkiltä, pitäisi aina muistaa katsoa lähtevän auton perää. Toinen konsti olisi sitten lähestyvän auton saapuessa, tehdä bongaus rek.nro:sta. Eilen pääsi sattumaan pari hieman epävarmaa tapausta. 

Nyt on tietyillä linjoilla kalusto päässyt vaihtumaan, vaan jotkin tietyt ovat aikalailla entisellään ajopelinsä pitäneet.  :Wink: 

Nyt kun Koskilinjojen kalustosta puhutaan, niin aikana ennen KA-värejä: auton etulokasuojan kohdalla kalustonumeron näki jo heti autoon astuessa. Enää se ei ole mahdollista, sillä tuo merkintä on auton *kuljettajan puolella*.  :Sad:

----------


## Assamies

No tänään, esim. oli: L14 - A67. Ollut ensin paljon L9:lla.

Ajoin myöskin L20 - A140. Ollut sillä samalla aina hamasta alusta asti. Joten tuttu peli. Rn.: BSY-305.

Eilisistä: L19 - A106 & L8 - A153. Nämä tänään näin, ja melko varmasti olivat myöskin eilen ajamani. L19:lla oli tuttu sympaattinen kuljettaja, Forum24:ssakin haastateltu: melko ystävällishenkinen naiskuljettaja. Käynyt Kempeleen ammattikoulun, kaverini oli ollut samalla luokalla - siitä sen seikan tiedän.  :Cool: 

Huomautan tähän oheen vielä sen, että itsekin aikanaan kävin jonkin aikaa tuota Kempeleen amizun kuljettajalinjaa: C-ajokorttiin tähdäten. Mutta alku oli yksinomaan metallintyöstö-hommaa, joka ei todellakaan ollut mikään vahvin valttini. Luovuin leikistä, hampaat kuntoon saatuani (siellä hammashoitolan kutsunnat alkoivat jo varhain) - ja vaihdoin kaupalliseen. Sille alalle myöskin sitten jäin...  :Wink:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Assamies

Tulikin tänään sitten hieman pidemmän puoleinen patikkaretki! :Mad:  Autot eivät kulkeneet (myöhällä, junan saavuttua Ol), vaikka kyseessä viimeinen normi-työpäivä ennen pitkää juhlapyhää! :Eek: 

Taskussa kulki mukana sellainen koiwunlehden wärinen seteli, jolla suunnittelin latausta tehtävän. Autoissahan eiwätten Wisa-Electron -sirukortit käykään maksuwälineinä. :Icon Frown: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 3:56 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 3:50 ----------

Kem l-as. näkyi Salmelan Kutter. Olisikohan tuo ollut N2. Kuwia ei oteltu.

*Kaksoiskaupunki* Tornio-Haaparannalle liikennöipi Net-Matkat. Näin laiturilla lähtevän linjabiilin, joka mielestäni waikutti paljossa Fifty:ltä.  :Confused:  Linja on muuten - hywin hämääwästi: 70!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Assamies

Ikävät uutiset varmentuneet: http://www.kaleva.fi/uutiset/oulu/ko...tekijaa/904846  :Icon Frown:  :Icon Frown:  :Icon Frown:

----------


## Assamies

Tänään laaja saarrostusoperaatio kytillä kv:lla. *Panda* ohitti bussimme, ja jäi väijymään taloyhtiön parkkipaikalle. Kun astelin ulos bussista, niin lähtivät kiireellä ja vielä pyörätietä pitkin: vailla hälyvaloja. No olipahan kerrankin dillellä kunnon vastaanotto! :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad: 

Luultavasti sitä *Länskästä* karannutta kaveria tavoittelivat... No, se en ollut meikku joka oli *karussa*...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Assamies

Olisin, huom: -olisin tullut esim. 20:lla, mikäli tuo linja kulkisi P272:n saavuttua.  :Mad: 
Nythän se kulkee klo 23 tasan (Hellaakosken pysäkki) -ja P272 saapuu Ol, klo 22.58 (aikataulutetusti).

Näyttäpä paljolti siltä, ettei pojalla enään mitään asiaa koko Trn suuntaan!!! (Tor-It.)... :Mad: 

Sensijaan, Rovaniemelle ehkä kyllä..!  :Wink: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 1:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 1:03 ----------

Vastaamaton lisätoive: linja 12 päättää päivän Kaakkurin suuntaan. Oma toiveeni oli, että viimeinen linja 20:n vuoro päättäisi: esim. linja 14:n päätepysäkille. Tämä pidentäisi ajoaikaa Oys:sta, n. ehkä 5-10 min. Toinen optio voisi olla vaikkapa Aol, eli ammattiopisto.
Noh; eniwetok - jokasuunnassa tavoittelua suurempaan inhimmillisyyteeen tuokin. Vimppa linja etelään (Kaakkuriin) on nyttä arkisin keskustasta, klo 22.25. :Mad: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 1:16 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 1:10 ----------

Liikuntaa harrastavaisten iloksi, kerron että *such a long walk* tästä tänään taas tuli. Kiitos Ouluseudun surkenemistaan surkenevan bussiliiikenteen! :Mad:

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> L66 kulkee myöskin kesäisin, muttei mene Toripakalle, vaan Virastotalon kautta. Se on tuolla linjalla keskustaa lähin pysäkki Oulussa, Rotuaarin ohella.


Linja 66 Hailuotoon ei mene Virastotalon pysäkin kautta, vaan kaukobussien reittiä Uuttakatua. Keskustaa lähin pysäkki on Vaaranpuiston kaukoliikennepysäkki Saaristonkadulla.

Jos matkustaa Hailuodon suuntaan tarpeeksi pitkälle, kannattaa ostaa seutusiirtolippu 7.7e, joka on kertamaksua halvempi yli 40km matkoilla. Jos tekee paluumatkan 24h sisällä, kannattaa ostaa seudullinen matkailulippu 14,4e. Kuljettaja myy km-taksan mukaisen kertalipun, jos matkustaja ei sano haluavansa jotain muuta.

----------


## Assamies

Niin tietystikin. Sehän oli ainut paikallis-seutuliikenteestä, joka uuden joukkoliikennekadun myötä säilytti wanhan reittinsä. Mitähän reittiä mahdoin oikein ajatella, ajatuskatko siinä tuli joka tapauksessa.  :Embarassed: 

L70 menee kylläkin Virastotalon kautta. L66 on siis entisellään yhä.  :Cool: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 9:51 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 9:42 ----------

L8:n kalusto näyttäisi tältä männä suwena: A144 & A153. L9:in alkuperäinen A149 näkyillyt nyt taasen, sekä mm. A143:a käytetty. L11:lla taasen A136, ja kesäisin taitaa yksi auto riittää.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

L3: A137 & A147. L4:lla A105 & A137. Tarkistin aikataulusta, mihin tehdyt ajot (ookaukset) merkitsen. Nykyään myös pvm & kl.aika.  :Wink: 

Uudenuutukainen kuutostoistanen (L16) pitänyt L6:lta *periytyneet*: A150 & A151 stabiilisti.  :Redface:

----------


## paltsu

> Olisin, huom: -olisin tullut esim. 20:lla, mikäli tuo linja kulkisi P272:n saavuttua. 
> Nythän se kulkee klo 23 tasan (Hellaakosken pysäkki) -ja P272 saapuu Ol, klo 22.58 (aikataulutetusti).


Taitaa olla, että viimeiset linjat lähtevät siinä n. 22:20 - 22:40 välillä arkisin. Itsekkin olen kaipaillut, että olisi myöhempiäkin vuoroja vaan eipä niitä taida Ouluun saada.  :Mad:

----------


## Assamies

Juups. Oli ollut myöskin paikallismediassa (P-S alueuutiset, Yle) juttua erittäin heikkotasoisesta paikallisliikenteestä täälläpäin. Eritenkin yo-väki ollut kovasti käärmeissänsä. Odottavat vastausta kilpailutuksesta. Minäpoika taasen väitän, ettei Oulun Kaupunki (OK) ole tarpeeksi voimallisesti omaan joukkoliikenteeseensä sitoutunut..!  :Mad: 

Tänään *Nalskuun*, L17:n A148 palannut takaisin. Välillä olleet myöskin Scalat: A23 & A76. Scaloista tykkäsin, seiskakuudella en tuolla linjalla ajanut.  :Wink: 

Soitin merenrannassa sähkökitaraa. Kyllä; patteriwehkehillä se on toki mahdollista.  :Redface: 

Toppilansaaren rampilla otti automme nk. pohjakosketuksen. Ilmeisesti alustansäädössä oli tullut jotain häikkää. Autoa ei vaihdettu; ajoin ko. vuoron loppuun (Oys).  :Icon Frown:

----------


## Assamies

Kv. näyttäisi taas tältä:
L14, ollut paljolti alussa Kabus A138: nyt tuoreeltaan vaihtunut A49 (-entinen L19; lentokenttäversio) {-ollut ennen Finnairin värityksinkin}
L13, moniaitten vaihdosten jälkeen; Scala-kantaan (A38 & 46) -nelikutonen kevätpuolella, satunnaisesti jopa L14:llakin
L12 lukuisten vaihdosten jälkeen, vakiintunut edelleen (tätä havaintoa kirjoitettaessa) A139 & A 152

L17 aloittaa sekä päättää Oys; aiemmasta kesästä poiketen (L17 kalusto mainittu tätä ennemmin, tähän mennessä ellei muuta muutosta)

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:08 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 21:58 ----------

Kiimingissä tuonnottain ojaan ajanut A26 nähtiin tänään L20: yleensä talvisin ollut L8:lla, joka on Kiiminkiin juuri. A140 jatkanee, pari entistä L9:n Kabussia nähty myöskin joskus L20:lla.

Kaksikutonen näyttäytynyt myöskin Kaakkurin linjoilla; 12 & 13. Osasta näitä on merkintöjä. Bussikuvia sen sijaan ei ole. ;(

Kaakkurin linjat ovat voineet sikäli muuttua; koska näiden linjojen päätepysäkit ovat vaihtuneet. Luultavasti L1:een ei tullut muutoksia, at näyttää entiseltä.

MeriOuluun oli tänään lähdöllään A95 Torinrannasta. Se on ollut monesti ainakin L3 & L20. Epäselkeä bussikuva otettiin.  :Embarassed:

----------


## Assamies

Eilettäin hyvin harvinainen tapahtuma lajissaan; Scala vaihdettiin kesken ajon. Ihmettelin kovin pysäkiltä AStuessa, kun nainen työnsi lastenrattaat ulos etuovesta. L13:n A46 vaihdettiinkin Raksilassa uimahallin vaiheilla A23:een. Tuo samainen ajossa myöskin tänään & tietty linja sama. Autovaihdon syynä siis keskiovien vikaantuminen kesken kulun.

Tänään ex. L8:n vakkaripeli, Scala niinikään. Werhoja hakemassa A16:lla. Oli L17 (Oys-Nallekari).  :Twisted Evil: 

Jos toiset ovatkin ehkä olleet todistelemassa Scalassa esiintynyttä teknistä ongelmaa; niin meikulle se oli kyllä #1. kerta. :Eek:

----------


## Assamies

Ovivikaa myöskin A62:ssa eilen (L12). A46 palannut takaisin reitilleen (L13) korjautukselta.

Citari-kuskin kanssa arvuuteltiin näitä joukkoliikenteen kilpailutuksia; että olisikos kenties_ Veolia_:lla näppinsä mukana tässä pelissä..!?!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Rolling Eyes: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 10:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 10:23 ----------

Nähty katuri Lahti-402 linjalla 70 (rno:n alku ROF-xxx). Ei ollut operaattorin merkkejä, mutta väritys muistutti huomattavasti Tamperelaista (Paunu & TKL)...  :Rolling Eyes:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Surprised:

----------


## Pulustaja

ROF-353 tuo Kylmänen ja Turusta tuotu.

----------


## Assamies

> ROF-353 tuo Kylmänen ja Turusta tuotu.


Jeba; tuosta tiedosta kauniisti kiittelen. :Wink: 

Odottelen innolla päivämäärää 10.8. -jolloinka AStuvat voimaan uudet syys-at:t. :Cool: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:46 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:44 ----------




> ROF-353 tuo Kylmänen ja Turusta tuotu.


^*^Siis väritys meni tuon busan kohdalla jotenkin näin; alla tummansinistä - lähelle preussia/akvamariinista vielä pari piirua ehkä tummempaan päin (vrt. tullin & poliisiautot) sekä välillä raita turkoosia taikka vaaleansinistä. Tuli het'ekax mieleen Paunu & Tkl...  :Rolling Eyes:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Pulustaja

Ei Kylmäsellä kyllä pitäisi olla muita ROF- alkuisia Lahti 402:ia kuin tämä ROF-353 vaikkakaan kertomasi väritys ei ihan täsmääkään:



Enenn ollut siis Lehtisen Linjalla ja aikanaan tuotu Ruotsista.

----------


## Assamies

Kyllä sen täytyy olla se. :Cool: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:12 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:08 ----------

Telillinen Scala ainaskin selvisi: YVS-949 & Kylmäsen listoilla #20.

Lumijokisella seittenkymppisellä menty näin: alkukesän #157 vaihtunut pois, nyt ollut monta kertaa Starilta vaikuttava #84. #66:kaan (Scala) ei ole näkyillyt katukuvassa.  :Frown:  (Ja linja{t}han siis taittaa/-vat Virastotalon kautta.)

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:15 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:12 ----------

Huomenna tulee *ajorahat*.  :Very Happy:  Lataan kesän jälkeen taas seudullisen sovelluksen; ehkä menen käymään 66:lla Hailuodossa. Sitä en ennen ole tehnyt. Y:kin liikenteestä ei mitään havaintoja. Liikennöitsijä pitäisi oleman Suorsan Liikenne nykyisellään.  :Rolling Eyes:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Pulustaja

*PM #84* eli Carrus Vector Classic on nyt tosiaan ajanut linjaa 70. Tavallisestihan tämä ajaa talvisin Raaheen sekä yhden Tyrnävän lenkin linjaa 70. Scala #66 ja 8700LE #157 ovat olleet Kokkolassa asuntomessuajoissa, ja #157 varmaan palailee kohta Ouluun ja #66 taitaa mennä jälleen Kuusamoon.

Suorsan Liikenteen linjalla 65 pitäisi olla tämmöinen auto: TVI-845 < JCG409 Scania L94 UB 6x2 / Lahti 402: Suorsan Liikenne < Lehtisen Linja #22 < Busslink i Sverige #4561

----------


## Assamies

Uusi Koskarin at taskussa. En huomannut juurikaan mitään uutta (-uutena vain L23, joka alkaa vasta lokakuussa!) :Mad: . Aspalstalla joku oli kyllä väittänyt että olisi tullut uutta Koskilinjoille. Tuo keskustelun osio on ulkopuolisilta suljettu, joten esim. jlf:läiset eivät sitä pääse tarkastelemaan. Paitsi tietenkin Aspalstalaiset. :Wink: 

^-yllämainituista Pohjolan Matkan & Suorsan Liikenteen lisävalaistuksesta olen kiitollinen. :Cool: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 21:42 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 21:35 ----------

*Kaj:* siellä kävin, nähden joitain Pohjolan Matkan *Wiimalaisia*. Koska olin itse nk. ruorihommissa, niin en voinnut kirjata eksakteja havaintoja. Suuntana keskustasta Paltaniemeen päin, näin oletan. Kaupunkikarttoja minulla kyllä on. Viime käynnistäni taitaa olla kohta jo toista vuotta aikaa. En siis ollut julkisilla kulkuvälineillä matkaamassa.  :Embarassed:

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Lataan kesän jälkeen taas seudullisen sovelluksen; ehkä menen käymään 66:lla Hailuodossa.


Hailuoto ei liene vieläkään seutulippukunta.

----------


## Assamies

Jyväskylässä(kin) kulkee wielä wanhoja Wiimoja. :Biggrin: 
Operoi Jyväskylän Liikenne, eiköhän kuulune KA-konserniin..? :Wink:

----------


## paltsu

> Jyväskylässä(kin) kulkee wielä wanhoja Wiimoja.
> Operoi Jyväskylän Liikenne, eiköhän kuulune KA-konserniin..?


KA-konserniin kuuluvat seuraavat liikennöitsijät:

Gold Line Oy
Jyväskylän Liikenne Oy
Koskilinjat Oy
Kuopion Liikenne Oy
Lahden Liikenne Oy / Koiviston Auto
Satakunnan Liikenne Oy

----------


## Piirka

> KA-konserniin kuuluvat seuraavat liikennöitsijät:


Unohtui Borgå Trafik Ab.

Wiimojen aika taitaa olla loppumassa. Kalustolistojen mukaan esim. Jyväskylässä on vain pari Sirolan Liikenteen/Liikenne Oy:n perintökalleutta sekä viisi Connexilta tullutta puolimatalaa. Kuopiosta ovat päässeet ikävästi loppumaan.

----------


## Koala

> Lahden Liikenne Oy / Koiviston Auto


Vaiko kuitenkin Koiviston Auto Oy aputoiminimenään Lahden Liikenne?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Unohtui Borgå Trafik Ab.
> 
> Wiimojen aika taitaa olla loppumassa. Kalustolistojen mukaan esim. Jyväskylässä on vain pari Sirolan Liikenteen/Liikenne Oy:n perintökalleutta sekä viisi Connexilta tullutta puolimatalaa.


Mitäs puolimatalia tuollaiset ovat? Mikä alusta niissä mahtaa olla?

----------


## aki

> Unohtui Borgå Trafik Ab.
> 
> Wiimojen aika taitaa olla loppumassa. Kalustolistojen mukaan esim. Jyväskylässä on vain pari Sirolan Liikenteen/Liikenne Oy:n perintökalleutta sekä viisi Connexilta tullutta puolimatalaa.


Jos tarkoitat wiimoja jotka palvelivat connexilla numeroilla 82 ja 84-87, ne ovat kyllä ihan täyskorkeita wiimoja.

----------


## Assamies

Täällä näyttäisi taasen waka-wanha Wiima-kanta säilyneen. :Biggrin:  Koskilinjat saattanut alkaa jo poistamaan tilauskalustoaan. Tilausbusseja nähty Keski-Suomen liikenneasemilla (ainakin Hirvaskankaan abc) ilman matkaavaisia. Olleetko kenties Lahteen menossa (ja poistoon, luovutukseen) mene & tiedä...

Nämä ainakin nähty: A4, A15, A22, A56, A63, A89 & A94. Siinäpä ne melkein kaikki taisivat olla. A22:lla  tuli eilen ajeltua L29:lla. :Cool: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 8:05 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 8:00 ----------

Haku ei tuottanut tulosta kriteereillä: Koskilinjat + kalustoluettelo... :Eek: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 8:07 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 8:05 ----------

Suorsalla näkyy olevan Lahti-402:sia. Eilen näkyi #3... (Y:kistä, en ehtinyt nähdä että *kumpi* linja...)

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Koskilinjat saattanut alkaa jo poistamaan tilauskalustoaan........ Suorsalla näkyy olevan Lahti-402:sia. Eilen näkyi #3... (Y:kistä, en ehtinyt nähdä että *kumpi* linja...)


"Tilausbussi" nähty linjalla 66 menossa Hailuotoon. Muistaakseni kylkinumero 122.

Tietääköhän joku, kelpaako Suorsalla OuluCardille ladatut liput, esim. tasataksa-sarjalippu?

----------


## Pulustaja

Linkki, hyvin toimii haku "Koskilinjat+kalustoluettelo". Oulussa korkealattiaiset autot ovat nyt loppuunajossa ja ainakin Lahti 400 #58 on jo poistunut... Tännehän on tullut jo muutama OmniLink Ruotsista, saa nähdä milloin saavat ne linjalle. Ja niitä taitaa tulla vielä lisää aika paljonkin.

Tuskinpa noita Koskilinjojen tiluribiilejä vielä menee mihinkään, koska ne ajavat junakorvauksia vielä lokakuun loppuun asti. Ja Hailuodon vuorolle on joku auto jätettävä jossa tavaratilat kunnolliset.

Suorsalla käy OuluCardin tuotteet.

----------


## Assamies

Tämä ajettu tänään. Sisusta on pinkki. Alkuperäkin selviää tästä linkistä. >=-> http://koti.mbnet.fi/b10m/import/kor...F353FI&lang=FI  :Cool:

----------


## Assamies

> Hailuoto ei liene vieläkään seutulippukunta.


Ihan hyvä tietää tämä, kiitos kaunis tiedosta...  :Smile:  Taitaapa se tieto at:ssa ollakin (eksklusiivisesti/ts. ei näy siinä), koskapa siellä muuten näkyisi. Sen sijaan Utajärvi(kin vielä) on seutulippukunta. Sinne ajaa A.Valppu. Oulusta ei kande lähteä, ellei ole joko majoitus taikka jatkoyhteys tiedossa.  :Wink:

----------


## Assamies

Iltaretki johonkin, destinaatio suunnittelematon. Ajatus saada vähän irtaantua, lähinnä omista tukkoisista & tunkkaisista ajatuksista. Lumijoki ei enää tähän aikaan liene mahdollinen. :Mad: 

Keskustelin C-linjan *sitis*-kuskin kanssa _Hailuodosta_. Ei sinne seutulipulla kyllä pääse, näin se vaan on.  :Evil or Very Mad:  Yhteistä meillä on soittoharrAStus; sähkökitara.  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Assamies

Ei ajoja tänään minnekään.  :Frown:  Vieläkin ehtisi, muttei taida jaksaa enää.  :Eek: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 21:08 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 21:07 ----------




> Tämä ajettu tänään. Sisusta on pinkki. Alkuperäkin selviää tästä linkistä. >=-> http://koti.mbnet.fi/b10m/import/kor...F353FI&lang=FI


^Kylmäsen Liikenteen #4:n kyydit olivat loihakat (=hulppeat). :Cool:

----------


## Assamies

Wiimalaisella kuljettiin taas tänään: L30 - A22. Wiimojen kohtaaminen Raksilan marketeilla: vastaan ajeli L61 - A63.  :Cool:  Kutsun tätä Wiima-kohtauksena, kun kaksi K202:a ajelee vastakkaisiin suuntiin. Täälläpäin harvat linjat leikkaavat *sivusuunnassa* toisiaan: tästä ehkä esimerkkinä L5. Tarkoitan tässä sitä osuutta, missä linja sivuaa Kastellin kaupunginosan. Silloin on mahdollista vaihtaa toisille linjoille.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:21 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:17 ----------




> "Tilausbussi" nähty linjalla 66 menossa Hailuotoon. Muistaakseni kylkinumero 122.
> 
> Tietääköhän joku, kelpaako Suorsalla OuluCardille ladatut liput, esim. tasataksa-sarjalippu?


Viikonloppuna oli L66:lla myöskin melkolailla harvinaisesti; *pätkä-Star 502* A85. Suorsalle pitäisi käydä kaupunkialueella OuluCard, joka ainakin minulla on Koskilinjan logolla varustettu. En ole ehtinyt perehtymään Suorsan käyttämiin lukulaitteisiin. Mutta kutakuinkin ne samat pitäisi kait käytössä kaikilla olla.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:24 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:21 ----------

Etelässä tulee otaksuttavasti eteen niin paljon sekä ajamista, että muita oheistoimintoja: joista syistä jl-bongailu käypi ihan mahdottomaksi.  :Eek:

----------


## Assamies

Tre/Tampesteri tuli heti ykkösenä mieleen, ja melkein nyyhke silmään. Suorsan Liikenne (kotipaikka Utajärvi) operoi linjaa 65 telillisellä Lahti-402:lla. Näillä seuduin, se on tottumattomalle ihan vaikuttava näky! Tuli heti ekana Manse mieleen, jossa näitä löytyilee enemmältikin. Samoin kuten telillisiä Lahti-Scaloja. Muita en ole vielä näkemään päässyt, kuin Kylmäsen #20:n. 

Suorsan *Pitkä-402* on rek.nroltaan MXI-xxx.
Kylmäsen *Pitkä-Scala* on YVS-949.
VanHool:ista ei havaintoja, lienee ehkä edelleen koululaislinjalla Limingan ya/Lukio-Tupos. (rek.nro: VIE-xxx)

----------


## Pulustaja

Suorsalla on kaksi Lahti 402:a, jotka ovat tullee Turusta. Telillinen ajaa muun päivän linjaa 65, paitsi tuon iltareissun Ouluun ja takaisin tekee telitön auto, MXI-143 < GFS006 Scania L94 UB / Lahti 402: Suorsan Liikenne < Lehtisen Linja #3 < BK Buss. Se telillinen on TVI-845 < JCG409 Scania L94 UB 6x2 / Lahti 402: Suorsan Liikenne < Lehtisen Linja #22 < Busslink i Sverige #4561.

Kylmäsen telivanhool VIE-970 on poistettu jo keväällä.

----------


## Assamies

Jeba.  :Smile:  Nämä varmaan löytyy rek.nro:n haun pohjalta Tuontibussit-sivustolta. Tänään taas Tampereella, ja dösä-ajoa täällä pitkästä aikaa. Sanotaan nyt näin, että torit tuli nuohottua. :Wink:   :Redface:  Länsilinjoilla tuli myöskin ajettua. (linja 2, #90) :Cool: 

Ensiajon V.Paunun kyydissä mainitsin toisaalla (linja 22, #156, teli-8700) - omassa ketjussaan (Tampere/V.Paunu).

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 21:43 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 21:38 ----------

On semmoinenkin muistikuva, että tuota Annalan linjaa (22) olisin ajanut: mutta TKL:n ajamana. En tiedä yhtään mitään siitä, miten Tampesterin bussistruktuuri on muuttunut näinä muutamana vuotena. Vertailun aloitusvuotena otetaan: -04.

----------


## Assamies

Tavoite lyhyellä tähtäimellä; tuo Kylmäsen #20 pitäisi käydä ajamassa piakkoin. Tarkoitin telillistä Scalaa (YVS-949). Sen jälkeen Suorsalla Y:kiin. Sekä 62 että 65 -linjoilla.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Utajärvi(kin vielä) on seutulippukunta. Sinne ajaa A.Valppu. Oulusta ei kande lähteä, ellei ole joko majoitus taikka jatkoyhteys tiedossa.


Utajärvelle voinee matkustaa seutulipulla myös Pohjolan Matkan (pika)vuoroissa. Mahdollisesti peritään pikavuorolisämaksu.

----------


## Assamies

Näin tänään Toripakalla V.Alamäen Kutterin. Tais olla #10. Rek.nroa en enää muista.  :Embarassed: 
Nyt muuttunut L14:lle entinen kasi-linjan (8) bussi A21. On City L. Siis ennen ollut Kiimingin linjalla tuo peli.

Nyt on kaikki mainokset poistettu wihonwiimmeisistä Koskilinjojen busseista. Viimeisimmät taisivat olla A45, A99, A60 & A61. Näissä Oulun kaupungin liikelaitosten kylkimainoksia. Yhdessä oli (#99) Vvo:n kylkimainos viimeisenä. Kaikki tainnevat olla City L:iä.  :Surprised:

----------


## Assamies

L14:lla ollut nyt A21. Tuo ennen L8:lla. L17:n autot muuttuneet *vähän väliä*.

Suorsalla pitäisi käydä kait tuolla Y:kissä. #22 lienee hyvinkin kuvaamisen arvoinen kapistus. Se on edelleenkin ainut pitkä-Lahtelainen täällä päin (telillinen Lahti-402).

Mitään erikoista ei viime aikoina. Seutukorttia ei nyt voi ladata, siitä loppuu voimassaolo (aika).
Nyt taas OuluCard. Viime ajokaudella en käyttänyt kertaakaan kuntarajaa ylittävää matkaa.

Oman korttini *matkanormi* on 20 km.

Laskin, että jos haluaa hyödyntää seutukorttia järkevästi, niin 3 kuntarajan ylittävää matkaa per 30 pv. toisi tuon *kustannusjärkevyyden*.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 20:35 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 20:25 ----------

^Selvennystä edelliseen: Matkahuollon korttia ei enää pysty lataamaan, sillä kortin voimassaoloaika päättyy. Päivitys siihen ei riitä.

----------


## Assamies

Kaukovainion ainoalla linjalla 14 (päätepysäkin sijainti) on ollut nyt sekä Lahtikko 402 eli A37. Toisena CityL A43. Nämä nytten useampana päivänä. L17:lle palannut kesällä ollut Scala, A23.

Viime lataukseni tein L13:n A95:ssa. Tuo 8700:nen ollut mm. L20:lla joskus, myöskin Herukan linjalla 3. Bussikortti voimassa vielä, joskin uudet bussirahat saapuneet. Ihmetteleville kerrottakoon, että on edunvalvonta. Se hoitaa aina *määrärahat* tilille.  :Rolling Eyes:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Assamies

Uudet autot saapuneet! Nähtiin L11:lla A27, ja tänään ajettua L14:n A42. Kts. mahd. päivitetyt tiedot Koskilinjojen kalustoluettelosta. Äkkiarvaamalta sanoisin, että ajotuntuma melko oukhei... :Cool:

----------


## Assamies

V.Alamäen Kutteri nähty nyt useampaan kertaan Oulun l.as. :Cool:

----------


## Assamies

Kaukovainion linjalla L14 ennemmin ollut A43 oli tänään L9:lla.

L13:lla näyttää taasen vakiintuneen entinen "Kempeleläinen" A149, joka tuli suoraan tuolle linjalle eli ysille bussitehtaalta.
Vaikutti silloin aikanaan varsin uudelta.

Nyt uudet Crossway-mallia olleet 11:lla/A27 sekä 14:lla/A42. Muita havaintoja ei ole vielä näistä. Crossway ajettu L14/A42. Ajotuntuma oikein hyvä. Bussikuvia otettu. :Cool: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 2:51 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 2:48 ----------

Selvyyden vuoksi: aikanaan kolmitoistanen eli L13 liikennöipi Kempeleeseen, nykyään ei enää. Lienee L22 eli kakskakkonen korvannut osaltaan. Linja ysi (L9) palannut enemmän entiseen tiiviyteen (linjaväli tätä ennen välillä 1t 10 min) -jota oli hyvin vaikeata muistaa ulkoa esim. minulle.  :Mad:

----------


## killerpop

> Nyt uudet Crossway-mallia olleet 11:lla/A27 sekä 14:lla/A42. Muita havaintoja ei ole vielä näistä. Crossway ajettu L14/A42


Jos nyt oikein ymmärrän näistä "koodeista", niin tarkoittanet kuitenkin 11 vuotta vanhoja Scania Omnilink -autoja.
Koskilinjat #27
Koskilinjat #42

----------


## Assamies

^Kyllä kyllä.  :Twisted Evil: 
Tänään ajettua se toinen, #27. Oli linjalla 20. Scania OmniLink, nyt se tuli varmistettua. Tuo teksti myöskin auton kyljessä.  :Redface: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:56 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:52 ----------

Eilen astuin Pohjolan Matkan #157:aan. Seutulippu ei voimassa, ja OuluKortti ei kelpaa. Matka jäi tekemättä. (Olisi tietenkin voinut ajaa kaupunkitaksalla: 3,10. En kuitenkaan viitsinyt, pelkän bongauksen tähden. )  :Twisted Evil: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:57 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:56 ----------

^Seutukortti lisäksi vaihdettava, sillä kortin voimassaolo päättynyt.  :Icon Frown:

----------


## Assamies

Taidankin tehdä johonkin lehteen kirpakan eli kiperän kirjoituksen tästä. Oulun kaupungin teot & puheet, kun menevät pahasti ristikkäin.Täällä piilee jo selvä *bussikapinan* siemen!  :Mad:  Jonsa sellainen tulee, niin ei ole vaikeata sellaiseen agitoida.  :Twisted Evil:  Tänään päivän viimeisellä 17:lla Tuirasta. Oli CityL, A19, mainittu aikaisemmin ja ollut mukana monella linjalla. Olin ainut matkalainen. Jatkoyhteys päivän vikalla 12:lla, A108. Kabus ja ollut nyt paljon tuolla linjalla, A139:n & A152:n ohella. Alankin boikotoimaaan mielestäni heikosti palvelevaa & runsaasti rahastettua MH:n bussikorttia. Eräs syy: uuden kortin vaihto maksaa, peräti 6,50 (voimassa 3v. ajan kerrallaan). Koskilinjan Oulu-Kortti vaihdettiin suvena & se ei maksanut.  Jatkossa latailen Oulu-Kortttia, enkä MH:n seutukorttia. Lähikunnat alensivat seutukortin lataushintaa, Oulu taas ei!  :Evil or Very Mad:  SuurOulun tullessa, käsitykseni mukaan tulevat taksat nousemaan rutkasti. Myöskin kertalippujen käyttöoikeutta voidaan heikentää entisestään. Tuntuu jo nyt olleen monelle vieraspaikka-kuntalaiselle suorastaan järkytys. Lts.: ei paluuoikeutta, vain yksi vaihtoyhteys mahdollinen. Nykyinen kertataksa 3,10. Vrt. Tre: 2,50 & vapaat vaihdot paluumahdollisuuksineen tunnin ajan. Hyvä Tre!  :Redface: (huom. -kokeiltu ennemmin tällä foorumilla temppuillutta selainta & -ydintä, koodeksissa lienee vieläkin toivomisen varaa: joskin kiinalaiset/japanilaiset merkit jo jääneet pois...)  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Assamies

Erikoista; Kle eli Haapamaa via L9: A76 & A77. Kolme tuontiruotsalaista on nytten ajettu. Enempiä ei vielä näkynyt. Näistä lisää pyhänseudun Sanomalehti Kalevassa. Artikkeli kuvalla (L14 - A42). Lyhennöskäytännöt L-linja & A-auto lähinnä Koskareitten, jonka harrAS fanittaja myöskin olen.  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Assamies

L7 struktuuri näyttää tällä haavaa olevan näin: päivisin kierrossa A:t 41, 44, 79 & 97. Poistuneita: A:t 10 & 88.

----------


## Assamies

Jl-ajoa Kaj.: Pohjolan Matkat, #289 (rn. CHE-989). Ajo/ookaus tapahtui toissap:nä. Linja 2. Auto saattoi muuttaa linja 1:ksi, vuoron päätyttyä. En ole varma tästä kuitenkaan. Kaj. liikennöi myöskin Wiimoja. Yksi nähty Kaj. l-as.  :Rolling Eyes:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Surprised: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:04 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:57 ----------

Koskilinjat, ajettua: L14 - A47. On näitä uuskäytettyjä Scania OmniLink:kejä.  :Smile:

----------


## Assamies

^^
-Olipahan pienoisia vaikeuksia tunnistaa autoa; olisi kyllä pitänyt. Sisusta poikkesi muista ajetuista vastaavista Carrus Vegoista huomattavasti.

Niinikään ajettua, Kaj.: Pohjolan Matkat, Linja 1 & #1. Ajopelinä Scania Scala.  :Surprised: 

Linjalla 4 oli mm. Pohjolankadulla Wiima, #39.

----------


## Assamies

Muistoja PohjolASta: varusmiesaikana, suosikaa jl:a. Eli juuri sitä joukkoliikennettä.
On vakava vaara, mennä väsyneenä rattiin & lomille! Tätä jo meillekin korostettiin, nyt
siitä jo selvät säännöt.

Roi:n paikkarit siis tulivat tutuiksi.

Nyt käytin Pohjolan Matkojen palveluja, jopa tarpeettomastikin. Jotta tukisin paikallislikennettä Kaj.
Käsittääkseni bussilinjoja siellä nyt ehkä 7 kpl. Eivät kulje pyhäisin.  :Eek: 

Kajaanin hyvin neuvovat, joustavat & palvelualttiit kuskit muistan aina!
Toki sinivalkoisten, sisustukseltaan kokemiini nähden erikoisten bussien joukossa.
Sen koin hyvin piristävänä. Sitä jäin vain suremaa, etten Wiimalaisen kyytiin wielä päässyt.
Ehkäpä tuokin korjaantunee...  :Surprised:

----------


## Assamies

Tuore bongaus, ihan jokusen päivän takaa. Saattoi olla noin aikaa, 20.12. kieppeillä. L17 (Oulunsuu-Nallikari) - A35. A35 aivan uutena tuttavuutena, & tuontibussina. Ks. Tuontibussit-verkkosivusto: osio Koskilinjat.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 3:31 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 3:24 ----------

Roi:ssa, Someronharjuun (LapItR/LapLsto) joskus silloin aikoinaan..

Linjat olivat sekä 10 että 11.
Hoiti Paikalliskuljetus (Oy?)
//Usein myöskin nk. siviilikuljetuksia eli nyk. lienee ehkä Pohjolan Matka????

[-kuten aiemmin uumoilin, osa viestistä hävisi tuonne bittiavaruuteen, siitä tämä lievä sekavuus...]

----------


## Assamies

> L7-struktuuri näyttää tällä haavaa olevan näin: päivisin kierrossa A:t 41, 44, 79 & 97. Poistuneita: A:t 10 & 88.


^A10 nähty vielä L7:lla.  :Smile:   :Cool:

----------


## Assamies

Lipun lataus on nytten tauolla. MH:n Matkakorttia aion jatkossa systemaattisesti boikotoida. Syy: liian korkea lipun hinta palvelujen tasoon & saatavuuteen nähden. :Mad: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 0:02 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 0:01 ----------

Aion mennä uudeksi vuodeksi Keskeiseen Suomeen. Linja-autolla en ainakaan mene, se on jokseenkin varmaa. Mieluummin junalla, oli sitten reitti mikä tahansa. Vaikkapa sitten via Tpe.  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Assamies

Tänään ekaa (I) kertaa ajoa sekä Oulun Huipuilla, että uusilla CB:eilla.
Linjat C & B. Tiedot tallessa taskussa.  :Twisted Evil: 
Ilmeisesti yksi auto on varalla (nk. särkymävara c-linjoille). :-i

----------


## Assamies

Järj. nämätten: UOF-426 & UOF-428. #-(liikennöitsijän sisäistä järjestysnumerointi-) tietoa ei autojen kyljissä, eikä edes sisätiloissa (vrt. V.Paunu Oy).  :Mad: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:39 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 23:37 ----------

^Korjataan vielä lisäksi edelliseen: _cb-linjoille_.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Assamies

Uusia tulokkaita havailtu: L61:lla A17 & L17:lla (tänään) A35. Nämätten ruotsalaisia tuontibusseja.

MH:n Bussikortti voimassa, ladattu Kle:en R-Kiskalla. H: 73, joka siten kohtuullistunut (ennen 1.1.-12: 78/30 pv. lataus seutulippu-sovelluksessa). :Cool: 

Tavoite: ajokaudella väh. 4 kuntapiirin ylitttävää ajoa (lähikunnat, ei Yki: joka kuuluu Ouluun).
Ed. omistan Yki:in suuntauvan (via Kki) ajoni yhd. aktiivin/Oulun AutAS ry. ex. siht. muistolle. Tämä menehtyi Muhoksella liikenneturmassa jokunen v. sitten. Hällä oli D-kortti /bussin ajamiseen oikeuttava ajoluokitus.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:31 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:27 ----------

Paunulainen vaunu havaittu Raksilassa. Auton numerointia ei kyetty havainnoimaan, kori vaikutti Carrus Star:lta: ei niitä kaikkein pitkäkorisimpia. Ei siis telillinen versio. Oli muutoin sydäntä lämmittävä näky! Paunulainen Oolusa! Jee!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Assamies

Tätä en mene sentään ihan varmaksi asti vannomaan. Mutta näin: cb, Linja C, UOF-427. Ajo varmistamaton, bongaus varmistettu. Selite: sama vuoro (sama Tp pys.) myöhempänä ajankohtana. Ei voida tietää sitä, että onko autoa vaihdettu *kesken tuurin*. Mutta oletusarvo tämä juuri näin.

Wiimmalaizzii Oolusa: Linja 8 (bongauskohta Tp/ToPa, matkalla Mäntylä-Kki) , A15. Koskilinjat operoi. Käyttää myöskin juuri tuota termiä (L-linja, A-auto).

Joskus ennen, L17:lla ollut Kabussi A148 L16:lla (uusi syksyn -11 linja, ollut ehkä tuolloin joskus aiemmin: josta ei empiirian tietoa). Ajettu, ei vain pelkkä näköhavainto.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:54 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:46 ----------

Onnettomien onnikka: vankijuna, jossa edessä Sr1 no. 3079, takana Nom 11004. Asiakkaita ilm. Oulun Lääninvankilaan. J. via Pelson aluevankila (lähin r.as. lie Vaa {Vaala}) & Sukeva. Sukeva löytynee väliltä Kaj.-Ilm. Vankikulj. pidennetyllä minibussilla raiteelta 3 Ol.

----------


## Assamies

Tänään Kaakkurista A108, näytti perästä päin katsoin toisaalta A106:lta, tämä ollut monesti yleensä nk. Linnalinjalla. /Yo-Oulunsalo
A108 on taasen ollut L12:n vakiopeli.  :Smile: 

Bongausta sekä uskottavuuttani rajoittaa oikean silmän vaikea-asteista tasoa oleva näköhäiriö.

Pitäneekös heittää, nämä bongailu hommat kokonaan sikseen? (Jottei herkimmät/tarkimmat turhaan siitä hermostuisi?)

----------


## Assamies

CB: Kaikki linjat nyt ajettu uudella operaattorilla (Huiput).Bussi on pitkä & takaa kapea. Alussa takkuilua, nyt ajot sujuvatten jouhevammin kuin aivan ensi alkuun.Kolme eri autoa ajettuna, kolme eri linjaa. Ts. -ei tarkoita, että ko. linja olisi ajettu ns. päästä-päähän.Tämä taasen toteutuu näin tässä kevään mittaan.  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Assamies

Uusia, Euro3 -päästönormien mukaisia kaupunkibusseja saapunut lisää. Ainakin A9 sekä A34 nähty. A34 Linja 9:llä. A35 pitänyt ns. entisen Nallikarin linjan. Eli L17.

Jatkossa näitä näkyy bussikohtauksiin sekä perättäin samanlaisia autoihin nähden riittämiin.

Vinkki: esim. kuvauspaikassa kohtaa saman linjan kaksi eri autoa, jotka samaa tyyppiä. Perättäisyys: saman tyyppiset autot eri linjalla samaan liikennesuuntaan. (Idea siinä, että autotyyppi vaihtunut, joka tuo lisää *bongausarvoa*).

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 23:22 ----------

Täsmennän tätä kaikilLe bussikuvaajille: tietyissä kohdin linjoilla, saman linjan 2 eri autoa kohtaavat vastakkaisiin suuntiin. Kuvitellulla pysäkillä, siis samaa linjaa pääsisi kumpaan tahansa kulkusuuntaan.

Harvemmin, joskin toisinaan: nämä kohtaavat juuri pysäkin kohdalla. Vielä harvemmin ovat pysäkit teittäin juuri vastakkain. Siinä tämä bongauksen erikoisuus lyhykäisyydessään.  :Twisted Evil: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:33 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 23:25 ----------

Tänään oli Wiima-autoja myöskin vielä: A7 - L6. Muitakin oli, muttei kyetty tunnistamaan (mahd. L13 - A94). Oulussa kulkee vielä jokunen Wiimalainen, mutta kowasti jo harwenemaan päin.

Esim. Keminmaassa (Meri-Lappi, Peräpohjola) kulkee wielä wanhoja Wiima-wehkehiä. Mm. Gold Line Oy. :Cool: 
Toinen taattu operoija on Welj. Zalmela. :Wink:

----------


## Pulustaja

> Uusia, Euro3 -päästönormien mukaisia kaupunkibusseja saapunut lisää. Ainakin A9 sekä A34 nähty. A34 Linja 9:llä. A35 pitänyt ns. entisen Nallikarin linjan. Eli L17.


Ai, joko se #34 on saatu kanssa linjalle. Muiden OmniLinkkien sijoituksethan menevät näin:

#9 Linja 23
#17 Linja 21
#27 Linja 11
#35 Linja 17
#42 Linja 14
#47 Linja 23
#65 Linja 24




> Tänään oli Wiima-autoja myöskin vielä: A7 - L6. Muitakin oli, muttei kyetty tunnistamaan (mahd. L13 - A94). Oulussa kulkee vielä jokunen Wiimalainen, mutta kowasti jo harwenemaan päin.


Juu, eiköhän tämä aikataulukausi jää Wiimojen viimeiseksi. Ehkäpä jo helmikuussa ne katoavat lopullisesti.

----------


## Assamies

^Ok. Hyvä tietää.  :Smile: 
Olin kerran ollut näkevinäni myöskin tuon #35:n linja 61E:llä.
Nämä Muhoksen linjathan muuttuivatten tuonnottain:
olivat wielä wanhan A.Mörön aikaan linjat 60 & 61. Nyt siis 61E & 61P.
Linjojen kalusto ollut tasaisen vaihtelevaa: mm. Scaloja & Volvo 8700:sia nähty.
Linjan kääntöpiste on Oulun l.as. kohdalla. Silloin E-linja muuttuupi P:ksi.

Pidin kyllä kovasti wanhoista entisistä Falconeista & Eagleista. Mielestäni sopivia tuolle hieman normikaturi-linjoja pidemmille reiteille. Oulu-Muhos: n. 35 km.

----------


## Assamies

OmniLink-bonjausta & bonguuta:
-Linja 8, #34 (ennemmin linja 9)
-Linjat 12 & 20, #48 (ennemmin linja 13, jolla myös ajo) A48=LZR-117
-Linja 14, #42 (jatkaa edelleen)

Yksi ajo L13:lla OmniLinkillä, ei jäänyt ylös eikä mieleen: on saattanut olla tuo mainittu LZR-117, #48  :Embarassed:  (Luulin että olisi ollut #17...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

KA-yhtymän käytänteen mukaisesti järjestystunnus ei matkustajan puolelta näy, talvella sekä kuraisella kelillä loska/lika peittää perätunnuksen.  :Mad: 
Näkökyvyn radikaali heikentymä rajoittaa bongauksen uskottavuutta & mielekkyyttä.  :Frown: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 9:46 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 9:44 ----------

Muutama harva WiimaK202 jatkaa vielä. Luultavasti kokonaan kaupunkikuvasta poistumassa. Esim. linja 6, #7.

Suorsa liikennöi telillisellä Lahti402:lla, ainakin reittiä 65 (#3). :Cool:

----------


## Assamies

#35 siis nyttemmin linja 17:lla.

Tänään Palveluliikenteen auto, BOC-843 (rn. tark.) Citylinja C:lla. Auton tyyppi Fiat Ducato - invakuljetukseen soveltuva, näyttäisi 14 istumapaikkaa olevan (pikaisen laskennan perusteella).
Huippujen autoissa ei siis ollenkaan ns. liikennöitsijän sisäistä järjestysnumerointia: josta syystä ilmoitetaan rekisteritunnuksittain nämä bongaukset. :Mad: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:33 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:27 ----------

Vertaispiireissä keskusteltua: olisi tarvista (tarvetta) linja D:llekin Cityliikenteeseen. Tuirassa asunee paljolti vanhuksia sekä siellä sijaitsee vanhusten palveluyksiköitä. Esittäisin ns. rantalinjaa, joka ohittaisi mm. Merikosken voimalaitoksen. Erityiskoulu(ja)kin lienee sijainnevan tuolla alueella (lähellä entistä Merijalin makeistehdasta). Tuostakin hienosta jokirannan alueesta, piti sitten leipoa taaskin yksi uusi hienohelmojen kultahammas-kortteli tänne!!! :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## Assamies

Eilen linja 4 auto 57 Kaj (Pohjolan Matka) & linja 1. Bussi hyytyi välille Pohjolankadulle (ei suostunut starttaamaan), vaihtoautoa odoteltiin n. vajaat 15 min. Malli oli Star-501.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:41 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:33 ----------

Yki toissapv. Meno Revon Fifty #4, sisällä lukee kylläkin "auto 3". Paluu Ykistä itselle uudelle operoijalla, Suorsan #3:lla (Lahti-402). Linja oli 65 tullessa ja 63 mennessä.

Kaikille bussi-intoilijoille tuota seudun ehkä pisintä yksittäistä linjaa (kesto n. 1 t, pituus mutkin n. yli 50 km; L63) lämmöllä suosittelen! :Cool:  Maisemaltaan reitti on sanoinkuvaamattoman kaunista, seurailee Sanginjoen mutkaisia & mäkisiä rantamaisemia. :Very Happy:

----------


## Assamies

Tuo kovan onnen oikutteleva bussi saattoi olla #329. Ylläripylläri oli se kun tilurimallinen vehje katurikäytössä. Korvannutta onnikkaa en sannut enää talteen. Korkealattiainen taisi sekin.  :Surprised:

----------


## Assamies

Uusi kausi aloitettu kahdella Lka:an suuntautuneella matkalla. Muutoin ollut vajaakäyttöä.Tämän ajokauden tavoite on ylittää kaupunkialue 5x. Lasken Ykin tähän, vaikka hallinnollisesti & vyöhykkeellisesti ei kuulu erillenä maaseutukuntana.Tämä tahtoo sanoa: Oululippu on pätevä Ykiin (-ei Kki:iin), koska kuuluu samaan kuntaan.---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:07 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:05 ----------Joitain uudisbongauksia tapahtunut, esim. linja 6 muuttunut radikaalisti. Ja sen korvannee pääosin linja 16. En muista enää tarkemmin, mutta linjastruktuurit pysyneet paljolti entisellään (se mikä auto mitäkin linjaa ajaa). Uusia CityLinkkejä, joilla myöskin ajeltu. Joskin paljon vielä ajamatta.  :Surprised:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Assamies

Kolme pv. sitten kaputeerasi A33 pahoin, en tiedä millä linjalla oli. Haukkasi OYS:n pysäkillä valliin sekä vaurioitui. Ilmeisesti helman verhoilut/pelllit sekä ohjauksen ripustus kärsivät pahoin. Auto jouduttu ilmeisesti hinaamaan.

Luultavasti kunnostettaneen. A33 on Scania-Scala. Ollut mm. linjoilla 8 & 20.

Luultavasti Koskareitten A33 kunnostettaneen & otettaneen uudelleen käyttöön.

----------


## Assamies

Finis koittaa. Olen lopettelemassa näitä touhuja lopullisesti. Virhebongauksia ei voida editoida jälkeenpäin. Näin ollen sekä heikentyneen visualisointikyvyn myötä uskottavuus rapissut. Uudet Koskilinjojen bussit eivät useinkaan ole riittävän selvästi merkityt, että niitä saattaisi uskottavasti bongata. Esim. n:rointi matkustajan puolelta puuttuu kokonaan uudessa KA-käytänteessä.  :Mad: 

Minä lopettelen nämä puuhat kokonaan... Kiitos & heippa... :Frown:

----------


## Assamies

^^ -Ja joka vielä tätäkin ihmettelee, niin hälle tiedoksi: että koetapa tutkia auton numerointia sen sivusta, ilman tyypillistä järjestystunnusta? Taikka tutkia sitä, lokaisesta eli lumisesta auton perästä???  :Mad:  Huom.: -keulastakaan se ei aina riittävän selvästi näy, paitsi jos auton alle heittäytyy...  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Assamies

Suokaa anteeksi väsynyt sarkasmini. Mutta enää ei enempää bongausta tehdä. Vältytään näin yhteentörmäyksiltä & ylilyönneiltä.

Pyydän että ylläpito inaktivoisi käyttäjätunnukseni, eli poistaisi pääsyn/käyttöoikeuden tähän palstaan.

----------


## Assamies

^Näköjään ei sittenkään poistettu.  :Rolling Eyes:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Uutta: Huippujen vakkarikatureille ajoa, L61. Autoissa ei nro-tunnusta. Toinen on MB & toinen Carrus Vega (kaiketi). Rekkareita en nyt tähän saa, mutta netistä kyllä löytää. Ovat siis Linja 61:n ns. iltavuoroja. (Toinen luult. JHG- & toinen FHK) tsjp.  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Assamies

^-Yritin kyllä etsiä Bussidatasta, mutta rekkarit eivät kyllä minusta täsmää. Firman oma nettisaitti tässä: Huiput Oy / Etusivu http://www.huiput.fi/

Linja 61-info tässä: Huiput Oy / Oulu-Muhos linja, http://www.huiput.fi/fi/oulu-muhos_linja/

----------


## killerpop

> ^Näköjään ei sittenkään poistettu.  
> 
> Uutta: Huippujen vakkarikatureille ajoa, L61. Autoissa ei nro-tunnusta. Toinen on MB & toinen Carrus Vega (kaiketi). Rekkareita en nyt tähän saa, mutta netistä kyllä löytää. Ovat siis Linja 61:n ns. iltavuoroja. (Toinen luult. JHG- & toinen FHK) tsjp.


JHG-313 Carrus Vega kävi Savo-Karjalan Linjalla ennen Huipuille saapumistaan
FHK-213 on puolestaan entinen M. Vaaran MB O 510 Tourino. 

Ennakkotietona, Huippujen kalusto tulee lähiaikoina avattavalle Oulun seudun onnikoita käsittävälle sivustolle.

----------


## Assamies

Linja 61 on näköjään muuttunut talven aikana siten, että linja ajaa ns. "bay":hin eli laiturille. Aiemmin menivät suoraan vain kadun kautta ohi Ratakatua. Linjan autot kääntyvät takaisin paluusuuntaan reitillä. Ennen nk. "eteläreitti" oli 60, nyt 61E, ja vastaavasti "pohjoisreitti" oli 61, nyt 61P. (-vielä 90-luvulla: jolloin käytin sitä usein, oli VR:n P61 - yöpikajuna Helsingistä Rovaniemelle = nyk. P265)

Tarkat rekisteritiedot: (käsin kirjoitettuna voimassa olevassa aikataulussa, mihin bongaukset aina taltioin)
Volvo Carrus Vega: JHG-313
Mercedes Benz: FHK-213

----------


## Assamies

> JHG-313 Carrus Vega kävi Savo-Karjalan Linjalla ennen Huipuille saapumistaan
> FHK-213 on puolestaan entinen M. Vaaran MB O 510 Tourino. 
> 
> Ennakkotietona, Huippujen kalusto tulee lähiaikoina avattavalle Oulun seudun onnikoita käsittävälle sivustolle.


Kiitos kaunis tästä tiedosta. Bussien historiatiedot ovat toki aina kiintoisia ja kiehtovia.

Näiden bussien aikataulutiedot saatavilla Huippujen omilta sivuilta. Koska Koskilinjat hoitavat päivävuorot, ja Huiput iltavuorot: niin ei näitä aikataulutietoja Koskilinjojen aikatauluissa enää näy. Citybussien sensijaan vielä kylläkin. Nämä(kin) siirtyivät Huipuille vuodenvaihteessa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:35 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:32 ----------

Linja 63, joka yhäkin kaikista ehdottomin suosikkini: vaihtoi operaattoria R-Lines:lle. Toiselta nimeltä Revon Turistiliikenne ja kotipaikka Muhos (tarkkaa/oikeampaa nimeä en tähän muista). Olisikohan ollut Carrus Fifty, ja #4 jolla ajoin. Linja siis tuli ajettua "päästä päähän" koko pituudeltaan ja kestoltaan.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:38 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:35 ----------

Muuta erikoista Huipuista: kaikki Cityliikenteen käyttämät uudet autot ajettu. Kerran ollut Palveluliikenteen (täällä Oulussa: "Onni") bussi, jolloin ajettu Rautatieasemalta. Joskus toisinaan myöskin Cityliikenteen busseja käytetään Linjan 61 ajoissa. Isot alkukirjaimet tässä tarkoituksellisesti ja lähinnä "erotteina".

----------


## Assamies

Lipunhinnat Oulussa: kertalippu 3,20. Kertalippu oikeuttaa nykyään, vain yhteen vaihtoon vailla paluuoikeutta (esim. samalla linjalla). Varsinkin monille turisteille on tämä asianpuoli tullut epämiellyttävänä ja oudostuttavana yllätyksenä.  :Sad: 

Oulu-lippu 30 vrk: 47,50. Oli ennen 49. Muistaakseni välistä syksyllä -11: 51.

Seutulippu: nyt 73. Mikä oli talvella 78. Ilmeisesti kuntaosuus kasvanut, enemmän joukkoliikenteen käytön suosimiseksi. Muita syitä en tähän kykene keksimään.

 Cityliikenteen kertalippu tietääkseni edelleen: 1,50. Oikeuttaa tunnin sisällä vapaisiin vaihtoihin. Linjoja yhä edelleen kolme. Pitäisi tehtä kuntalaisaloite esim. D-linjasta Tuiran rantaa pitkin. Tälle voisi olla jopa joitain käytännön tarvettakin. Alueella sijaitsee useita vanhusten palvelupaikkoja (tk, hoivakoteja). Näillä voitaisiin esim. täydentää alueen palveluliikennettä. Sitä ei ole iltaisin. Voitte tarkistaa Onni-palveluliikenteen aikataulut netistä.

Jk. Tuiran ranta sangen suosittu kesäisin, Potnapekka kulkee kylläkin kesäisin läheltä. Joskin sillä kulku uimarannalle "tulisi korkeasti hintoihinsa". Mutta esim. esittämäni uusi D-linja täydentäisi tätä. Yleensä muutoin tulisi kulkea polkupyörällä, alueen parkkipaikka on suhteellinen alamittainen.

----------


## Assamies

> Linja 61 on näköjään muuttunut talven aikana siten, että linja ajaa ns. "bay":hin eli laiturille. Aiemmin menivät suoraan vain kadun kautta ohi Ratakatua. Linjan autot kääntyvät takaisin paluusuuntaan reitillä. Ennen nk. "eteläreitti" oli 60, nyt 61E, ja vastaavasti "pohjoisreitti" oli 61, nyt 61P. (-vielä 90-luvulla: jolloin käytin sitä usein, oli VR:n P61 - yöpikajuna Helsingistä Rovaniemelle = nyk. P265)
> 
> Tarkat rekisteritiedot: (käsin kirjoitettuna voimassa olevassa aikataulussa, mihin bongaukset aina taltioin)
> Volvo Carrus Vega: JHG-313
> Mercedes Benz: FHK-213


Tämä (P265) siis taitaa tietenkin olla P273. Junaparit eivät enää vastaa toisiaan numeraalisesti. P265 on yöpikajuna Hki-Kjä. Toivottavasti edes nyt tämä menisi jotenkin päin oikein...  :Question:

----------


## Assamies

Noin 2 vk sitten, nähtiin Koskilinjojen Scania-Scala vaurioituneena Toripakan pysäkillä. Kyseessä ilmeisestikin oli #46 (Koskilinjojen oma tunnus: A46).
Keula oli alhaalla, joten mahdollisesti ilmatyyny(t) edessä pettäneet. Rengasvaurio havaittiin myös. Autoa kuvattiin toimestani kännykkäkameralla.

Nyttemmin tuo auto jo palaillut liikenteeseen. Jututtamani kuljettajat Koskareilta ovat kertoneet tuon katurityypin olevan suosittu ajajiensa keskuudessa.

#46 (A46) liikennöinyt joskus aiemmin ainakin linjalla 6, nykyään yleisin sen ajama linja lienee 20.

----------


## Assamies

Kuljettajavaihdot: joku oli näistä kysellyt.

Cityliikenteessä näyttäisi Huipuilla olevan vaihdot rautatieasemalla. Entinen operaattori Koskilinjat vaihtoi ajuria Kaupungintalolla. Siinä yksi cityliikenteen pysäkki, vain noin 100-200 m ennen Toripakkaa. Toripakalla vaihtaa kuskia linja 9. Linja 21:sta ei ole tietoa, se voi olla ehkä Toripakalla. En ole nähnyt kuljettajaa vaihdettavan linjalla 21. Se ei aja Merikosken taskun kautta.

 Muut Koskilinjojen linjat vaihtavat Merikosken taskussa. Siellä on kuljettajien taukotilat, en tiedä että onko joitain päivystys-luonteista juttua taikka toimistoa. Varikkohan oli Sorvarintiellä, Välivainiolla. Tarkka matkustaja saattaa huomatakin tuon varikon, junan tullessa pohjoisesta Tuiran kohdille.

Osa näistä tiedoista osoitettu niille, jotka eivät Oulun seudun jl-juttuja kovin hyvin tunne.

----------


## Assamies

Teekkari-kuljetuksia oli eilen Torinrannan alueella. Yksi näytti olevan Lahti 400-tyyppinen korkealattiainen. En saannut siintä n:roa ylös.

Kalustomuutoksien myötä, nämäkin ovat Wiimalaisten ohella perin vähiin käyneet. Yksi Lahtikko 400 on #59 (A59). Sitä on tavattu linjalla 21.

Oulun teekkareilla käytössään ainakin avomallinen punainen LandRover, Konekillan käytössä. Olisiko sitten vielä jokin vanha paloautokin tämän lisäksi.

Tämä siis tässä keskeinen pointti: Teekkari-ookausten operaattori Oulussa on Koskilinjat, joka käyttää yleensä katuri-kalustoa näihin tarkoituksiin.

Sama juttu on mm. Nokian yt-neuvotteluitten aikaan. Taikka mikäs se nyt sitten olikaan. Nokian väkeä ajatettiin Koskarien katureilla nyt kuitenkin.

----------


## Pulustaja

> Ennakkotietona, Huippujen kalusto tulee lähiaikoina avattavalle Oulun seudun onnikoita käsittävälle sivustolle.


Vai niin... No nyt on Oulun Seudun Onnikat avattu.  :Wink: 

http://koti.mbnet.fi/oso/

----------


## Assamies

Kemissä kuvattiin Heiskasen Liikenteen parkissa ollutta tuontibussia. Näyttäisi olevan Scania OmniLink. Värit olivat raikkaan tuoreet. Kuski saapui paikalle kuvatessa. Eikä hermostunut. (Kuvauspaikka keskustassa, olisiko Puistikkokatua, ei kuitenkaan kuulu "Valtsikka": joka muutettu osin kävelybulevardiksi.)  :Wink: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:41 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:39 ----------

En muista enää kunnolla Kemin katuja. Opiskeluista kulunut jo pitkä aika. Silloin sahailin Talbotillani näillä main.  :Wink:

----------


## Assamies

Minä onnistuin näkemään Kemin l.as. liepeillä 3 Wiiman kulkuneuvoa samalla hetkellä. Yhteen kuvaan saaminen olisikin ollut onnenpotku.  :Wink: 

Salmelan #50 & #52, sekä Gold Line'n #4. Näistä viimeisin oli kulussa. Kaksi edellistä asemalla.

Ilmeisesti Heiskasen Liikenne luopunut/luopumassa Wiima-kalustostaan. Tällaiselta se minun "yksinsilmin" nähtynä näyttäisi.  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Assamies

Keskiviikkona 16.5.-12 Kajaanissa. Ei menty jl-välineellä. Nk. työmatka kyseessä.

Havaintoa Kaj: Pohjolankadulla Huippujen bussi. Olisiko ollut Star 602. Rek.nr. oli TSF-847.

L.as. nähtyä: Pohjolan Matkojen Wiima-auto. Rek.nr. JBM-351. Oli parkissa eli pysäköitynä.

Oulussa nähty linjalla 61P Eskelisen auto juuri vähää tätä ennen, sekin Star-tyyppinen. Rek.nr. ei tullut otettua talteen. Eskelinen paikkarivuorolla Oulussa, sinänsä sangen erikoista!  :Surprised: 

Tällä tietämällä wihonwiimmeinen Wiima-auto Oulussa linjan 2 #66 - muita ei enää näkyillyt. Paljon aikaisemmin oli esiintynyt linjalla 39, muistaakseni #15. Nyt tästä ei havaintoa eikä kovin tuoretta tietoa.

----------


## paltsu

> Keskiviikkona 16.5.-12 Kajaanissa. Ei menty jl-välineellä. Nk. työmatka kyseessä.
> 
> Havaintoa Kaj: Pohjolankadulla Huippujen bussi. Olisiko ollut Star 602. Rek.nr. oli TSF-847.
> 
> L.as. nähtyä: Pohjolan Matkojen Wiima-auto. Rek.nr. JBM-351. Oli parkissa eli pysäköitynä.
> 
> Oulussa nähty linjalla 61P Eskelisen auto juuri vähää tätä ennen, sekin Star-tyyppinen. Rek.nr. ei tullut otettua talteen. Eskelinen paikkarivuorolla Oulussa, sinänsä sangen erikoista! 
> 
> Tällä tietämällä wihonwiimmeinen Wiima-auto Oulussa linjan 2 #66 - muita ei enää näkyillyt. Paljon aikaisemmin oli esiintynyt linjalla 39, muistaakseni #15. Nyt tästä ei havaintoa eikä kovin tuoretta tietoa.


Eskelisen bussi ollut Huipuilla lainassa. Aika usein näkee Huipuilla lainassa Eskelisen busseja samoin joskus näkee myöskin Ventoniemen busseja Huippujen käytössä. 

Yksi Wiima-korinen auto seisoo Kempeleen OSAO:n pihassa. Entinen koskilinjojen bussi. Numerosta ei mitään käsitystä.

----------


## Pulustaja

Koskilinjojen entinen #30 on siirtynt OSAO:lle. Wiimoja on Koskilinjoilla vielä kaksi, #63 ja #66, vaikkakin #63 on maannut jo hyvän tovin varikon pihassa. #15 poistui helmikuussa kuten moni muukin K202. Eskelisen auto lienee ollut BYS-520 (Scania K124/Carrus 502), joka oli ainakin viime viikon keskiviikkona tuolla linjalla (18.10 Muhos - Oulu 19.00 - Muhos 19.55).

----------


## Assamies

Ok. Hienoa, kiitos näistä arvokkaista tiedoista! :Biggrin: 

Nyt tullut paljon uusia OmniLinkeja Oulun seutuliikenteeseen. Mm. ainakin linjalla 23. Nämäpä ne ovat juuri nuo Wiimalaiset syrjäyttäneet. Lahti 402:t ja 400:t nekin hyvin vähiin käymässä. :Frown: 

Tänään tapasin bussipysäkillä Merikosken Taskussa yhden kaverin, joka kyseli kuulumiset ja toivotteli hyvät päivänjatkot. Tällaisia fiksuja tyyppejä sangen harvassa nykyään, mutta esim. Kipinässä heitä voipi tavata. :Cool: 

Ajettua: linja 7, #100 & linja 13, #50. Jotkut entiset linja 7:n autot näkyilleet Höyhtyän linjalla 24: #88, #20. Nämä CityL:iä.

----------


## Assamies

Jokunen bongaisu eilen. Yksi ainakin linjalla 6. Sitten bongaus sellaisen ajo-osuuden osalta, mikä ei aikaisemmin merkitty.

Tivoli on tullut kaupunkiin!  :Very Happy: 

-Miten tämä koskee jl:aa taikka bongausta..  :Question: 

Vastaus: -Tivoli on aspergerille hieno rauhoittumispaikka. Joskin juuri siellä tuli koettua eräs kaikkein kriittisimmästä paniikkitiloista. Tivolin sijainti on otollinen, ja sinne pääsee mukavasti Raatin bussipysäkeiltä.

Vastaus II: -Tivolissa voit bongata rekkoja, traktoreita, huvilaitteita (tänä vuonna 1 uusi: _Mega-Flip_) sekä erityisen _"Karkki-Bussin"_. Tämä on mainittu vuosi sitten tässä ketjussa. Karkki-Parkki on Sisu-Ajokki -tyyppinen.

----------


## Assamies

OmniLinkit saapuneet jo linjalle 7, ajo tänään #9 (A9).

----------


## Assamies

Kajaanissa näytti olevan Pohjolankadulla, vuorolle lähtöä odottamassa Pohjolan Matkojen #57. Ei muita havaintoja Kajaanin paikallisliikenteestä tuona lyhykäisenä aikana. Uskoisin ajaneen tuossa autossa aikaisemmin lopputalven mittaan, siitä on omat merkinnät tallella olemassa. Jos vaan oikein sen näin, niin se olisi ollut Volvo 8700 -tyyppinen katuri.

----------


## antsa

PM 57 pitäisi olla Lahti 402.

----------


## Assamies

Ok. Näin vain sivulta, ja minusta profiilit muistuttavat toisiaan.

Tänään Oulussa linja 12, auto #71. On ollut yleensä linja 13:lla. Joskus ollut vaihtoa näiden kahden linjan kesken, muttei nyt pitkään aikaan.

----------


## Assamies

^Ajaminen (kyydissä matkustajana oleminen) PM:n #57:ssä vahvennetaan. "Ookaus" (matkustus) tapahtunut ainakin kerran, pe 3.2.-12 n. klo 13 aikoihin. Ajettu linjalla 3, joka on Kajaanin paikallislinja.

Auton tyyppi ei näy (omissa) merkinnöissä. Muistikuvan mukaan nk. "puolimatalikko" -jollaisia kumpainenkin: sekä Volvo 8700 että Lahti 402.

Viime bongaus Kajaanissa (eiliseltä) tapahtunut olosuhteissa, joissa keskittyminen oli vaikeata sekä visuaalisuus rajoittunutta. Sellainen saattaa johtaa "huonoihin bongauksiin" eli virhehavaintoihin, valitettavasti.  :Embarassed:

----------


## Assamies

Struktuuri muuttunut, koska kesäaikataulut tulleet voimaan. Paljon muutoksia kaluston suhteen.

----------


## paltsu

> Tämä (P265) siis taitaa tietenkin olla P273. Junaparit eivät enää vastaa toisiaan numeraalisesti. P265 on yöpikajuna Hki-Kjä. Toivottavasti edes nyt tämä menisi jotenkin päin oikein...


Aikasemmin P61 oli Helsinki-Kemijärvi ja P69 Helsinki-Rovaniemi. Pohjoisesta etelään P60 oli Rovaniemi-Helsinki ja P68 Kemijärvi-Helsinki. Nykyään siis P265 on Hki-Kja ja P273 Hki-Roi sekä P266 Roi-Hki ja P274 Kjä-Hki.

----------


## Assamies

Voi ei. Ettekö vieläkään ole poistanut minua pösilöä?  :Embarassed: 

En kiistä noita edellisiä tietoja, omani ovat muistin varaisa. Lähimuistini saattaa huomiointikyvyn ohella, pettää pahAStikin.  :Sad:

----------


## Assamies

No, jos palataan takaisin tähän bussiaiheeseen: niin ennen oli Muhoksen eteläinen bussilinja 60 ja pohjoinen taas 61. Nyt ovat linjat 61P ja 61E. Operaattori on ainakin iltavuorojen osalta vaihtunut Huipuiksi. Heidän kalustollaan olen ajanut, mutten Muhokselle.

VR:n pohjoiset 6. liikennepiirin junaparit yöjunayhteyksin olivat lähinnä tällaiset, taisivat nekin numeroinnin osalta vaihtua joissain välissä.

P51: yöpikajuna Helsingistä Ouluun, hidas ja myöhäinen. Tykkäsin käyttää sitä jokseenkin paljon. En muista oliko autovaunuja, varmaan silloin kun kuljin sitä käyttäen, niin varmaan ei. Yhteys taisi ottaa aikaa enemmän kuin kymmenen tuntia tuolla välillä. (Minulla edessäni vanha Moottori-lehden autopikajunamainos VR:lta -nv.-85: sen mukaan kyllä olisi ollut autovaunuja P51:ssa.)
P61: yöpikajuna Helsingistä Rovaniemelle. Lähtö kymmenen korvissa illalla. Perillä Oulussa noin suunnilleen kahdeksan aikoja aamulla.
P63: silloinen yöpikajuna Helsingistä Kemijärvelle. Lähtöaika oli Helsingistä arviolta seitsemän aikoihin illalla. Aamulla Oulussa, viiden ja kuuden välillä aamulla. Perilläoloaika aikaistui huomattavasti myöhempänä.
P69 oli ainakin jossain välissä päiväpikajuna Rovaniemeltä Helsinkiin. Taisi muuttua sittemmin P67:ksi.
P65 oli harvemmin kulkeva yöpikajuna, taisi olla juhla-aikoina ja perjantaisin.
EP 57 oli erikoispikajuna, nykyisten IC:jen esiäiti, lähti Hgistä n. klo 16.00 - perillä Oulussa n. klo 23.30.

P64: yöpikajuna Kemijärveltä Helsinkiin, muuttui myöhempänä P68:ksi. Lähtöaika myöhäistyi junayhteyden nopeutumisen myötä. Muuttui keskiyöksi.
P62: yöpikajuna Rovaniemeltä Helsinkiin. Lähtöaika Roista noin kello kuuden aikoja illalla. Perillä Helsingissä muistaaksein noin klo 7.45.
P70 oli päiväpikajuna Rovaniemeltä Helsinkiin. Oulussa joskus tasalleen puolenpäivän aikoihin. Perillä Hgissä iltamyöhään ja EP58 siitä vieläkin myöhempänä. Lähti Oulusta joskus klo 16:n aikoihin, ehkä hieman jälkeen.
P66 oli harvemmin kulkeva viikonlopun yöpikajuna kaiketi Rovaniemeltä Helsinkiin, ehkä jossain välissä Kolarista.

Jos jollakulla on hallussaan vanhoja VR:n aikatauluvihkoja, niin kyllä näitä esittämiäni saa oikaista. Mielellään jossain juna-asioihin liittyvässä ketjussa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 7:53 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 7:40 ----------

Takaisin tämän ketjun pääaiheeseen. Linja-autoajeluja "ookauksia" pks-alueella: Helsinki-Korso. Ainakin linjat 71 sekä 731N käytössä. Ajallinen kesto noin ½ tunnin luokkaa. Matkan pituus lienee ollut 25-30 km. Sörnäisissä vaihdettiin tullessa vielä Metroon, jotta saatiin sieltäkin yksi ajelu päärautatieasemalle. Metrovaunu oli #205. Metroajeluille ei ole omaa bongausketjua minulla.  :Embarassed:

----------


## Assamies

En todellakaan tässä kohtaa valehdellut. Näyttäisi linjalle 70 Lumijoelle (Lki) saapunut kokonaan uusi bussi. Tämä tapaus on PM:n (Pohjolan Matka) #213.

Tuo pitää kyllä aivan ehdottomASti ajaa!  :Very Happy: 

Uusia bongauksia. Uusi ajokausi aloitettiin ma, vkon vertaisen tauon jälkeen. Voimassa seutulippu, ladattu Oulun MH. 30 pv latauksen hinta, tätä ketjua päivitettäessäni: on 73. Linjoja arviolta ½ vähemmän, kuin talvikaudella. Yksi ajatus on käydä lähikuntien uimarantoja busseilla. Siinä syy.  :Wink:

----------


## Assamies

Linja 4:lla on tullut ajeltua. Sen ajokalusto osin pysynyt samana, mutta osin myöskin muuttunut. Auto #101 ollut linjalla 8, mutta ajettu linjalla 4.
Yleensä ainakin Kabus numero #137 löytyy tuolta mainitulta linjalta (4) usein. Väittäisin että myöskin toinen Kabus, #105 olisi tällä linjalla ollut. Jolla on parempaa tietoa tästä kerrottavanaan, niin vapaasti kertokoon.  :Wink: 

Paikallisliikenteen bussiliikenteen bongaukset tähän ketjuun pääsääntöisesti kotikaupungistani, näkyy avattaren alla.  :Wink:

----------


## Assamies

Niille, jotka eivät sitä vielä tiedä: Oulussa on kesäajan alennettu ajotaksa cityliikenteessä. Hinta on yksi euro (1). Yksi vaihto toiselle linjalle sallitaan. Oma kokemus sanoo, että kannattaa vaihtaa rautatieasemalla. Linjat ovat talvikauden mukaiset tietääkseni, eli niitä ei supistettu. Citylinjoja on kolme: A, B, ja C. Operoi Huiput Oy.

Itse olen käyttänyt mm. junalta tullessa, ja ajanut Toripakan pääpysäkille. Sieltä jatkanut muuta paikallisliikenteen bussilinjaa käyttäen kotia. Myöhäinen ns. järkevästi käytettävä linja lienee linja 8, hätätapauksessa linja 19 käy myös. Linja 19 on yliopistolta lentoasemalle Oulunsaloon sekä toisinpäin.

----------


## Assamies

Pks-alueen ajelut taannoisella reissulla etelään: Lähetetty: Torstai 21. Kesäkuu 2012, 12:39    Viestin aihe: l-a







> Linja-autot: paikallisbussit: linja 71 - auto #614, linja 731N - #481. 
> Nämä la. Sekä su: linja 731N - #93. Sörnäisissä jäätiin kyydistä & jatkettiin metrolla päär.as


Nämä ajelut siis välillä rautatieas. bussiterminaali (avopysäkit) - Korso (Vantaalla) - sekä Sörnäisten metroas.

----------


## Assamies

Kauan toivottu harvinaisuus on lopulta tullut ajettua: Kylmäsen Liikenne #20. Alias YVS-949. Pitkä telillinen Scania-Scala. Suosittelen sen ajamista kaikille bussi-friikeille! Autossa toki ilmastointi!  :Cool: 

Syy, miksi: luultavasti ei tällä alueella muita vastaavia löytyne.

----------


## Assamies

Muutamia kuluvan kesän linjoista, joiden kalusto näyttäisi struktuurisesti tältä:
Linja 1: #141 & #142 (edelleen)
linja 8: #144 & #153 - mutta muitakin ko. linjalla esiintynyt
linja 11: #136
linja 13: #104 & #106
linja 14: #138 & #67
linja 20: #140 (alkuperäisestikin tällä linjalla jo pidempään rno: BSY-305; kuva: http://koti.mbnet.fi/oso/picture.php?photo=121) #146

----------


## Assamies

Puuttui, linja 4 - kalusto pääsääntöisesti tässä: #105 & #137. Muitakin toki esiintynyt, mutta nämä merkittävimmät.

----------


## Assamies

Ajokauden viimeinen päivä päättyi eilen. Tosi hienoja pongaus-ajoja sekä useita.

Erityistä: vartavasten haettu ajo, Kylmäsen #4 eli ROF-353. Auton sisusta huomiota herättävän stimuloiva. Pinkit sävyt korostuvat. Otan tämän uudeksi suosikkiautokseni. Auton tyyppi pitäisi oleman Lahtikko-402.

Tätä edeltävästi on Kylmäsen "pitkäbussi", teli-Scala #20 eli YVS-949 ajettu. Tällä alueella (koko P-Suomi) en ole muita telillisiä Scaloja huomannut olevan. Siis seutuajossa. Pitkän matkan reittiliikenne poissuljettuna tästä kontekstista.  :Wink:

----------


## Assamies

Yllättävästi matkalla ollessa, pääsikin rahaa kertymään säästöön. (Yleensä kun tämä asia aina suunnilleen päinvastoin.) 47,50  hintainen kaupunkilippu ostetaan heti ensi tilassa. Näin ollen matkusteluun pääsee syntymään vain 1 vk mittainen paussi.  :Surprised: 

Syksyllä hankitaan seutulippu. Pitäisi *käydä kääntymässä* ainakin Kiimingissä, Haukiputaalla sekä Muhoksella. Ehkä myöskin Yki telibussi #22:lla (Suorsan Liikenne).  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Assamies

Uuden ajokauden alku (30 vrk). Lippu ostettu autosta suoraan, per käteinen. Latauksen hinta 47,50 . Lataustapahtuma: linja 14, auto 77. Auto 77 (Koskilinjat) ollut tämän kuluneen kesän aikana linjalla 61P.

Toinen merkittävä bongausajo oli linja 4:n #38. Nämä molemmat autot siis Scania-Scaloja. Bussikuskien arvostamia vehkeitä tietääkseni ovat. Oma kokemus kertoo että luotettuja laatuvehkeitä, mahdollisesti ilmastoituja. Eivät ole kesäkuumillakaan tuntuneet vaikeilta matkustaa. Profiilikin miellyttää silmää. :Cool: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:21 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:14 ----------

Mahdollisesti linja 12:n auto 139 sippasi tänään kesken ajon. Kontinkankaan sairaalan kohdalla, oli suuri ryhmä ihmisiä. Heistä melkein kaikki tulivat linja 13:n bussiin. Se taisi olla auto 104. Linja 13:n autot olleet tänä suvena #104 sekä #106, Kabusseja kumpikin.

Myöhemmin perässä ajoi linja 12:n tunnuksin oleva Kabus, auto numero 151. #151 ollut ymmärtääkseni linjoilla 16 sekä ehkä 8. Tästä en täysin varma voi olla.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:27 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:21 ----------

Edelleen: linja 12 on Hellaakosken pysäkillä, minuuttilukemalla -25, edelleen linja 13 on -40. Eli 15 min. on näiden väli. Pohjoiseen päin kuljettaessa on nk. standardiväli (aikataulunmukainen) 13 min. Ensin linja 12, sitten 13 Kaakkurista.

Muutaman päivän päästä tulee talviaikataulu voimaan, näiden kahden linjan väli tihenee puolella tunnilla per tasatunti. Koulut alkavat, siinä lie se syy tärkein.

----------


## Assamies

Linja 12:lla ajettua:

 #139. Kovin iso vika ei siten voinut olla. Polttoaineen loppumiseenkaan en oikein uskoa jaksa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 1:14 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 1:11 ----------

^-vrt. ed & ko. auton oletettuun hyytymiseen kesken ajon. On kylläkin hyvin uskottavaa ja oletettavaa se, että tuon ylempänä mainitun ajon (linja 13) autoon tuli matkustajia edeltävältä linjalta. Auto 139 oli tyhjä ja sen linjakilpi oli yhä toiminnassa. Linja oli 12. Havaintopaikka oli Kontinkankaan sairaala E.

----------


## Assamies

Minä en enää muista, että onko jokin hieno pongausajo jäänyt kirjaamatta.

Ainakin Kylmäsen Liikenteellä (linja 70) on ajettu ROF-353, sekä YVS-949. Tämän jälkeen vielä niin uusi pongausajo, jota ei edes Tuontibussit-sivustolta voi löytää. Liikennöitsijän järjestystunnusta en havainnut. Sisäpuoliset ohjekilvet vihjaavat siten, että auto olisi lähtöisin Norjasta.

Auto on lyhytkorinen taikka keskipitkä, ja istumapaikkoja arvion mukaan enimmillään nelisenkymmentä. Väritys on värikästä ja tummansinistä sävyltään. Istumapaikkajärjestys poikkeaa jonkinverran kaikista tähän saakka havaituista.

Rekisterinumero otettiin talteen, ei juuri nyt käytettävissä. Ajo tapahtui Oulun linja-autoasemalta Oulunlahden Kiviniemeen, josta jatkoyhteys linja 1:n #141. Tämä ajo linja 70:llä tehtiin vartavasten, että saadaan ajopongaus tehdyksi.

----------


## Assamies

Em. ko. auton rno on BPN-768.

----------


## Assamies

Myöskin linjalla 61P aikas mielenkiintoinen ajohavainto. Rekkaria (rno) ei juuri nyt tässä taaskaan saatavilla valitettavasti. Iltavuoroja huolehtii Huiput Oy.

Syyskausi alkanut eli talviajot alkaneet. Tämä tietää paljon lisää paikkarien bussiliikennettä. Ainakin jos männäsuveen sitä vertaapi.  :Wink:

----------


## Pulustaja

> Myöskin linjalla 61P aikas mielenkiintoinen ajohavainto. Rekkaria (rno) ei juuri nyt tässä taaskaan saatavilla valitettavasti. Iltavuoroja huolehtii Huiput Oy.


Voisikohan auto olla BOT-679?

----------


## Assamies

^Juu. Kyllähän se just se auto oli.

Syysliikenne alkanut, ja linjojen tendenssi moninkertaistuu kesään verraten.

Onneksi nämä kelit, niin ei enää tarttee pitään sontikkaa mukana matkassa. :Cool: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 20:16 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 20:09 ----------




> Em. ko. auton rno on BPN-768.


Tuo bussiauto ollut Strömstad-Tanum Buss:n palveluksessa vv. 06-12. Kori erikoinen, oliko se Vest..?

 :Arrow:  http://koti.mbnet.fi/oso/kortti.php?haku=BPN-768  :Idea: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 20:26 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 20:19 ----------

"Beppoksi" ristimäni auto^ omannee Scanian alustan. :Redface:

----------


## Assamies

Samainen _Botikka_ näkyili eilettäin. Itse ajelin Myllyojalta Tuiraan Huippujen JHG-313:lla. Autossa asennettuna 3-pisteen turvavyöt. Käytän aina remeleitä, jos vaan sellaiset on autoon laitetut.

Ajopongauskausi alkanut alusta. Pidin viikon tauon sikäli, että merkkasin ne kalenteriin. Ajosuunnat eivät kuitenkaan tästä selviä. Merkitsen ajoni suunnittain, en yksityiskohdittain. Yli-detaljointi veisi aikaa sekä haittaisi sujuvaa pongaamista.

Kesäaikataulu vaihtunut talviaikatauluun, joka on tuonut paljon uutta nähtävää & koettavaa. :Redface: 

Erikoista: olen opetellut vaihtamaan linjalta toiselle hieman uudella ja erilaisella tavalla. Prioriteetit muuttuneet.  :Twisted Evil: 

Lähiaikojen tavoite, käydä ajamassa tuo *Huippujen BOT-**6**79* ...^  :Rolling Eyes:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Assamies

Päivitin tiedot kalenterista aikataulun sivuille. Osa pongauksista piti merkitä "vain mahdollisina". Pitäisi kehitellä jokin lyhennöskäytänne, eli taas niitä joidenkin inhoamiani "salakoodeja".

*Tutkimusongelma on tämä:* _-mitenkä löytää selkeä, mutta lyhykäinen tapa merkitä bussiajoja_  :Question: 

Oulunseudun paikallisbussiliikenteessä on yhdellä bussireitille varattu yleensä neljä (4) sivua. Siinä on eriteltynä eri reittisuunnat, karkeasti ottaen näin:

1. reitin eteläpää - keskusta
2. keskusta - reitin pohjoispää
3. pohjoispää - keskusta
4. keskusta - eteläpää

Reittisuunnat merkitään käsittääkseni näin: _eteläsuunta_ = *E* & _pohjoissuunta_ =* P*.
Keskustaa ei olla lyhennetty.

Pongausosuuden voisi merkitä esim. vaikkapa näin:
1. e -> k = EK
2. k -> p = KP
3. p -> k = PK
4. k -> e = KE

(nämä ainakin osin muistuttavat niitä lyhenteitä, mitä armeijassa käytetään, sa-int: kp= kelpaa palvelukseen & pk= poistumiskielto)  :Laughing:   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Assamies

No. Kävelin kotiin juna-asemalta (4,5 km). Toinen vaihtoehto olisi ollut jäädä odottelemaan 19:aa. Lienee ainut klo 23 jälkeen Oulussa kulkeva bussi (ainakin hyvin lähelle tässä mennään)..  :Question:   :Surprised: 

&  varsinkin kun juna myöhässä...  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Assamies

> Päivitin tiedot kalenterista aikataulun sivuille. Osa pongauksista piti merkitä "vain mahdollisina". Pitäisi kehitellä jokin lyhennöskäytänne, eli taas niitä joidenkin inhoamiani "salakoodeja".
> 
> *Tutkimusongelma on tämä:* _-mitenkä löytää selkeä, mutta lyhykäinen tapa merkitä bussiajoja_ 
> 
> Oulunseudun paikallisbussiliikenteessä on yhdellä bussireitille varattu yleensä neljä (4) sivua. Siinä on eriteltynä eri reittisuunnat, karkeasti ottaen näin:
> 
> 1. reitin eteläpää - keskusta
> 2. keskusta - reitin pohjoispää
> 3. pohjoispää - keskusta
> ...



Tuohon voisi vielä lisätä tämän: siinä tapauksessa, että linja ohittaa keskustan - niin e -> p = *EP* & p -> e = *PE*. Ja näitähän ei paljoa taida olla, onkohan vain linja 39 yksin?  :Surprised:

----------


## Assamies

A105 eli #105 ajettuna nyt kolmella (3) eri reittiosuudella. Minusta tähän aikaan nähden hyvä saavutus.  :Smile:  Kulkeepi enimmäkseen linjalla 4.  :Wink: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:01 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:58 ----------

Haasteita tulisi lisää Ykin eli Ylikiimingin osuuksilla. Näitä liikennöipi Repo sekä Suorsa. Poiketa ei Kiimingissä sitten saa!  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Assamies

A101 linja 19:lla, sitä ennen linja 1. Ollut monella mukana, muistaaksein ainakin linja 6.

BOT-679 nähty koulukuljetuksella, pariinkin otteeseen. Ei vielä ajettu, odottaa vuoroaan.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:20 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:17 ----------

Ihmettelin Suorsan Carrus Fiftyä linjalla 65. En saannut numeroa ylös, mutta kyllä varmaan kalustosivustoilta löytyy. Sitä ennen Suorsalla nähty Lahti 402:sia, oman hataran muistin pohjalta. Toinen telivehje, toinen normi 402: jolla myöskin ajettu.

Suorsa (kotipaikka: Utajärvi?) tuntuu olevan pirteä piristys paikalliseen joukkoliikenteeseen. Ainakaan tällä hetkellä ei mitään negatiivista tähän liittyen. :Redface: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:23 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:17 ----------

^Näiden kalustonumerot ovat #3 sekä #22.

----------


## Pulustaja

Juu, tuo Fifty on entinen Kutila: http://koti.mbnet.fi/oso/kortti.php?haku=LCI-593. Tuo on ajanut koko talvikauden voimassaoloajan tuota iltavuoroa linjalla 65, muut lähdöt on hoitanut se telillinen Lahti 402. Telitöntä versiota en ole edes nähnyt tänä syksynä...

----------


## Assamies

En tiedä että meneekös tämä sitten väärään ketjuun. Korjataan tämä siis (aiottu osuus) sinne.

Siis Oulunseudun paikallisliikenteessä, pitkään poissa katukuvasta olleet Scania OmniLinkit palanneet takaisin työmaalle.

Yritin viime su ajaa keskustassa linja 71:n #15:lla. Pikkubussi Mersu, on Revon kalustoa. Masiina ei huolinnut korttiani. Itse asiassa näytössä näkyi, että kyseli km-määrää. OuluCard pitäisi kelvata kyllä Revonkin autoissa.  :Mad:

----------


## Assamies

^^Pikaisesti katsottuna näyttäisi *linja 26* (Koskilinjat) olevan sellainen, joka ei kaupunkikeskustan kautta kulje... Esim. Franzén taikka Toripakka.

Nyt aika mukavasti uutta kautta saatu alkuun ja uusia havaintoja kirjattu "bussikalenteriin". Tähän asti kaikki alkaneen syyskauden ajot laitettu Koskarien taskuaikatauluun.

Ajot merkitty reittisuunnittain, mitään muuta ei juuri merkitty kuin tietyllä reitin osuudella tehdyt ajot. Ajankohtia ei yleensä ole merkitty, joskus merkitsin ajankohdankin. Tila ei silloin riittäisi merkitsemiseen kovin hyvin.  :Surprised: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:35 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:31 ----------

_Joku ihan pätevältä vaikuttanut linja näyttäisi lakkautetun._ Ainakin *24* (Koskilinjat). Harmi sinänsä, olen käyttänyt tuota Lintulaan/Höyhtyälle ajanutta päivälinjaa. Ihan k_oululaislinjalta_ näytti olevan, kuten esim. linja 7:kin.  :Sad:

----------


## Assamies

En saannut yhtä linja 8:n ajoa katsottua. Onneksi sama auto tuli myöhemmin vastaan, jolloin varmistui #144:ksi. Siis Koskilinjojen A144.
Linja 8:n nykyinen vakikalusto näyttää tältä: #2, #144, #151 & #153.

----------


## Assamies

Syystä, jota en oikein tiedä: on nyt tullut käytyä linja 30:ä aika taajaan koluttua. Ajokokemuksia neljällä: #18, #23, #52 & #97. Lisäksi näkynyt ainakin #100. Myöhäisiltapäivästä aivan asiallinen linja & jatkoyhteydetkin kohtuuhyvät.  :Very Happy: 

Muuta erityistä havainnoitu: lähes kaikki CityL-tyypin vehkeet _saaneet uuden KA-värityksen._  :Cool:  Yksi harvoja, vielä _kahvinruskeissa_ kulkevia lienee #10, joka seikkaillut linjalla 13.

----------


## Assamies

^Pelastusarmeijan varastokierrätysmyymälän sijainti sekä yksi melko tuore kirjasto varmaan selittävät osiltaan tuon ylläolevan.  :Rolling Eyes:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Assamies

Bussikortin ajokausi katkesi eilen. Pidetään nyt ajohommista pari-kolmisen päivää *siestaa*. Yritetään saada Kemissä käytyä.

----------


## Assamies

Linjan 7 tietyllä osuudella ajettu nyt 9 eri bussia. Eli 9 eri autoa pongattu tästä.

Linjan 23 autoja tullut paljon/usein vastaan. Näistä ei erityisiä havaintoja.

Kesällä olleet OmniLinkit poissa ajosta, ja nyt näin syssyn tullen palailleet takaisin.

Linjaa 1 käytetty uudella tavalla vaihtolinjana.  :Twisted Evil: 

Bussirahat saapuneet seuraavalle kaudelle. Nyt aloitettu 11. pv. uusi laajempi ajokausi.

Ei vielä suunnitelmia seuraavan ajokauden käytöstä: eli ottaako paikallinen vaiko seutulataus.  :Rolling Eyes:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Assamies

*Ässäajoa* - Linja 1 (tietty osuus reitistä): #101, #142, #27, #11 & #142. Linja 3 (edelleen samoin vain tietty reitin osa) : #40, #147, #9, #135, #9 & #5. Edelleen linja 12 : #139, #152, #26, #108 & #100.

Käytännössä yli viiden auton saaminen tietylle pätkälle kysyy sinnikkyyttä. Toisinaan joillekin reiteille vaihtelee kaluston koostumus, enemmän kuin taas toisille. Tämä juontaa alkunsa _hävittäjä-ässä_stä, jollainen on enemmän kuin viisi (5) vihollisen lentokonetta tiputtanut taistelulentäjä. Tämä postaus kannattaa ottaa lähinnä huumorilla.  :Wink:   :Laughing:

----------


## Assamies

Lisää *ässä-ajoa*: linja 19. Autot: #40, #69, #98, #52 & #92. Siinä järjestyksessä kuin mitä on ajettu.  :Twisted Evil: 

#42 nähty myös, muttei ajettu. Tuo OmniLinkki on ilmeisesti tällä haavaa korjaamolla. Yksi linjan 19 peli kolaroinut, mistä ilmoitettu paikallisuutisissa. Ehkä kuvan kera, mutta sitä minä en taas tiedä.  :Embarassed: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:28 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:24 ----------

Eilen ajettua Lka, kahdella vaihdolla eli kolmella yhteydellä. Sekä meno & paluu. Linjan 71 *pikkumersu* #15 *oli alla* m-p. Operoija Revon Liikenne eli R-Lines.

----------


## Assamies

Lisää tuon *ässyyden vahvennusta*; linja 7 - #79, #97, #29, #43 & #41 ( E => P ) . Ajot tietyllä reitin pätkällä, ei koko reitillä.

----------


## Assamies

Citylinja A ajettu kaikilla mahdollisilla autoilla, joita normiajossa (cb:ja) 4 kpl, IV-tyypin Kutsenits.

----------


## Assamies

Linja 13:n _viiden suora_: #71, #149, #10, #53 & #48 (LZR-117). Tuo jäljimmäinen tullut vastaan & alle monella eri linjalla. :Cool:  Luultavasti #10 mennyt käymään maalaamossa, toisien City L:ien tavoin.  :Confused:

----------


## Assamies

Tännään ajettua: paikallisliikenteessä kaupungin sisäisesti, perättäin sekä #147 (L3) & #148 (L16).

Pe alkoi uusi kausi, ajettiin pelkästään L13:lla. Autoina totutut #149 & #71. Uusi ajokausi seutukunnallinen.

Ihmetyttää, että joukkoliikenne (sen ehdot) pysyvät samoina. Tulevat liitoskunnat eivät tule kaupunginsisäiseen matkustamisen piiriin.  :Mad:   :Mad: 

Pysäkkien särkeminen hirvittää sekin. Nyt tullut lisää uusia lasitettuja eli näitä katoksellisia "karsinoita" (min. 3x/kpl). Näitä särjetty useita Oulun etelälaidalla.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Assamies

Kaukomuistista näin osoa sanoisin: linja 12 ajoja, eräältä reitin osuudelta (ei koko reittiä) -
A26, A91, A100, A108, A139 (tarkistetaan & korjataan mikäli ei totta)

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 0:44 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 0:41 ----------

^-Kyllä tuo aivan totta piti, merkintöjen(i) mukaan. Huomatkaa, että reitiltä merkitsevä ajokki: A152 puuttui. :Eek: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 0:52 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 0:41 ----------

Linja 14:lta myöskin 2 eri osuutta 5 eri autolla ajettuna. Pääasiallisesti ajaa auto #138, mutta myöskin #21. Pitkän aikaa sitten, ja *välillä muilla linjoilla seikkaillut* Scania OmniLink #42 palaillut kotikonnuilleen. :Cool:  Satunnaisesti ollut/ajettu ScaniaScalan kyydissä ko. linjalla. #33 ollut alla silloin.

5 eri autolla ajaminen tällä linjalla vaatii yleensä pitempää aika-akselia, kuin joillakin muilla toisilla vastaavilla. Tämä *ässyyden* saavutus tässä - lähinnä humorististista.  :Laughing:

----------


## Assamies

Tähtiajoja lisää (5x) enemmältikin: linjat 19 & 20.

L19 (reitin tietty osaosuus) : #98, #87, #27, #106 & #49. Esitetty ajamisjärjestyksessä.
L20 (kuten myös) : #146, #17, #67, #33 & #140 (-kaikkein 1. Oulun alueelle saapunut Kabus, myöskin tuolle saman linjan {20} käyttöön... rn. BSY-305)

----------


## Assamies

L30 myöskin _tähditetty_. _Ässä-ajoja_ ei luokiteltu, ajoreitin pituuden/osien mukaan.

Autot linjalla 30 (Svaanintie/Oulunsuu-Haukipudas Aol) :
#23, #52, #97, #18, # 100. Ajetussa järjestyksessä, ei numeroidusti.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:51 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:41 ----------

Linjatietoja:
Linjalla 5: useimmiten sekä #50 että #103.
Linjalla 4: hyvin usein #105 ja #137.
Linjalla 32 (suora linja keskustasta Kaakkuriin) : #8 ja #75.

Viitaten aiempaan, humoristiseen "ässäyden" tavoitteluun: se olisi näillä enemmän kuin vaikea juttu saavutettavaksi.  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Assamies

Eilen siis käyty *Hd*. No laitetaan tähän että _Haukipudas_... Kun ei mitenkään junajuttuihin liity tämä. Linja 30 siis, päivälinja joka lopettaa viimeisimmällä vuorolla klo 17.25, jolloin Oulun keskustassa.  :Confused:  Ajaa Itä-Patelan & Rajakylän kautta. Toinen *Rajakylä*n halkaiseva linja on 3. :Arrow:  http://www.koskilinjat.fi/aikataulut...usta--oulunsuu  :Idea:

----------


## Assamies

Todella kauASta aikaa käymässä Torniossa. Tämä viesti lähtee sieltä. AsiASta enemmän omassa ketjussaan.

----------


## Assamies

Retkeltä palattu. Pyydän huomioimaan bussikäyttäytymiseni: kiitän aina kuljettajaa henkilökohtaisesti ajon jälkeen.

Yleensä olen aiemmin ps-ajolla (seutuliikenteessä) tehnyt sen vain kättä nostamalla, nykyään myöskin verbaalisesti.  :Cool: 

Tilausajon jälkeen päämäärään saavuttua, kiitän aina joka kerta kuljettajaa henkilökohtaisesti. Täten haluan osoittaa arvonantoa hänen tekemälleen arvokkaalle työlle. :Wink: 

Ja, jos aika & tilanne vain sen suo: niin yritän jutustella sanan, pari mukavia shaufföörin kesken. Joskus tulee todella mukavat keskustelut tästä. :Biggrin:

----------


## Assamies

Kirjastopongaus jatkuu. Vielä on käymäti paikallisia tiedonalttareita. Yhdistelen tätä jl- eli bussipongaukseen.  :Twisted Evil: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:13 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:12 ----------

*Viiden suora* _saatu edelleen kokoon erään linja 19:n reitillä:_ #106, #104, #87, #17 & #69. Ajetussa järj.

----------


## Assamies

Toinen reittiosuus, sama linja (19) : edelleen 5:n suora, #98, #101, #52, #69 & #62. Esitetty ei ollut aivan prikulleen ajojärjestyksessä. Annettu tieto kuitenkin ajallisesti etenevää.

Nähty myöskin, ko. osuudella (tänään) #95. Ei ajettu. Ko. auto BZU-395 esiintynyt hyvin moniaalla reitillä - mm. 3, 12 & 20, mutta harvemmiten L19. Esim. (kuvaviite)  :Arrow:  http://koti.mbnet.fi/oso/picture.php?photo=191  :Idea:  Ehkä ollut joskus reitillä 8. (Mäntylä-Kiiminki)

----------


## Pulustaja

> Nähty myöskin, ko. osuudella (tänään) #95. Ei ajettu. Ko. auto BZU-395 esiintynyt hyvin moniaalla reitillä - mm. 3, 12 & 20, mutta harvemmiten L19. Esim. (kuvaviite)  http://koti.mbnet.fi/oso/picture.php?photo=191  Ehkä ollut joskus reitillä 8. (Mäntylä-Kiiminki)


Juu, #95 on kai jonkin sortin vara-auto nykyään, joten se pyörii vähän missä milloinkin. Viime kevääseen astihan tuo ajoi linjan 13 osapäivävuoroja, mutta #10 (City L vuodelta 1994) otti sen paikan... Keltaiset paikallisbussithan ovat muuten historiaa, kun #6 eli Koskilinjojen ainoa Uukkari lähti Lahteen purkuun viime viikolla.

----------


## Assamies

No näin varmaan. En nyt enää muista että olisiko tuo samainen ysivitonen (#95) ollut linjoilla 12/13 sittemmin...  :Confused: 

Tänään vaihdettu "ajoraamattua" eli uuden aikataulun täyttöä. Neljällä osuudella, heti ensialkuun. Entinen pannaan täytteeksi omaan arkistoon, Maakunta-arkistoon (jos vaan sen sinne huolivat).

Täyttelen siis aikataulupohjalta ja aikataulun omiin osioihin nämä ajoni.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:53 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:49 ----------

Vahvistan sen samaisen tiedon, kuin mitä Pulustaja tuossa yllä esitti. Kahvikerman värisiä siipipyörä-logollisia autoja ei siis enää näy. #10 oli CityL:eista, eräs kaikkein viimeisimpiä "maalaamattomia" autoja.

Mainosbussit eivät ole poistuneet sen sijaan, niitä sellaisia käyttää ainakin tilausajofirma Otp (Oulun Taksipalvelut).  :Eek:

----------


## Assamies

Paikallisbussilippu Kemistä Tornioon, taikka päinvAStoin maksaa 6,50. Ensi kertaa ajettu tänään Net-Matkoilla. Autossa oli ainakin joitakin orientteja tyttöjä. Eli orientaaleja, itämaisia nuoria naisia. Ilmeisesti menossa opiskelemaan Ke-To (Tokem) amk:iin... Näitä (vAStaavanlaisia juttuja) ollut joskus aikaisemmin aikaanaan. (Eli tiedän, että tätä tässä kuvailemaani esiintyy.)

Lähtömaata en tiedä, se voi ehkä olla jokin muukin kuin _Kiina_. Puheen perusteella en pystynyt sitä päättelemään.  :Confused:

----------


## Assamies

Ajettua, yöbussilla. Linja 12, auto #108. Muistaaksein juuri näin.  :Confused: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:57 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:56 ----------

Ajettua NET-Matkat -linjalla. Kem->Tor.

----------


## Assamies

NET-Matkojen (Matkan) #6 nähty tänään paluussa Kemin l.as. Luultavasti Haaparanta-Tornio -reitiltä.

Itse ajoin, muistaaksein 27.12.-12 Kemi->Tornio saman yhtiön eli operaattorin #5:lla. Kyyti oli loihakkata eli mukavan sujuvaa. Lipun hinta, kuten kerrottua: 6,50.

----------


## Assamies

Linjan P61 iltaosuudella, lopulta ajettua: BOT-679. :Very Happy:

----------


## Assamies

Linja 14 - auto 96. Reaaliaikaispongaus. Osaosuudella samalla 5 ajoa tullut täyteen.

----------


## Assamies

Ilmeisesti #138 (EKY-xxx) on ollut parisen päivää huollossa. Tämä vain pelkkää omaa arveluani. Tuona aikana sijaisena ollut "monen linjan sahuri" #95.

Mainittakoon tässä vielä se, että olen ajanut #95:lla melko monella linjalla. L14:ää en kuitenkaan saata muistaa.

CityL:iä on nähty sekä ajettu tuolla linjalla. Merkittävimpänä lie #21.

Kun tätä raporttia tähän kirjoitellaan, on jo #138 palaillut takaisin omalle "kantalinjalleen".

Jotta ei jäisi kenellekään, miksikään arvoitukseksi: on L14 sama kuin linja 14.

----------


## Assamies

Linjan 14 vakkaripeli oli siis: EKY-738  :Arrow:  Oso - Oulun seudun onnikat > kuva 657: Koskilinjat #138 http://koti.mbnet.fi/oso/picture.php?photo=657

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:41 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:38 ----------

Luettelen nyt siis tähän, sen suoran linjan eli 5 ajoa tietyllä 1/4 reitin osalla: ajetussa järjestyksessä. #21, #138, #101, #29 & #96. Ensimmäisestä ajosta tuolla reitin osalla viimeisimpään.

----------


## Assamies

Toinen, tänään täyttynyt viiden-suora eli "täyskäki";  :Twisted Evil:  Se löytyy yllättäen linja 12:n neljännekseltä. Seuraavat autot luetellaan ajetussa järjestyksessä, ensimmäisestä viimeiseen.

L12 - #26, #71, #95, #152 & #139.

Jk. -erityishuomio linjalle 8: L8:n vakiot ajopelit ovat nämä, havaintoja - ei ajettuja. #2, #144, #151 & #153.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:47 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:43 ----------

Uudenvuoden -13 yöbussina oli ainakin L12:lla: #108, jolla ajettiin niinikään.  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Assamies

Latausjakso päättyy tänään. Nyt ollut voimassa vain kaupungin sisäinen 30 päivän lippu. Uusi lippu pitäisi ladata "pidemmäksi".
Käytännössä Koskilinjojen CityCard ladataan kaupungin sisäisille ajoille, ja MH:n Matkakortti taasen seutumatkusteluun.
En ole seurannut nyt uusia hintoja, jotka lienevät kaikki kohonneet. Kaupunkitaksa kohosi 3,30:oon.  :Icon Frown: 

Kuntaliitos piti vanhat kuntarajat ennallaan seutuliikenteessä. Vain Ylikiiminki (Y:ki) kuuluu bussiliikenteessä Oulun sisäiseen alueeseen.

----------


## Assamies

Ei ollut nyt lataus kallistunut. Mutta yleensähän se nouseekin 1.3. Jos nyt muistini tässä kutinsa pitää. Latausten hinnat siis tätä nykyä nämä: Oululippu 47,50/30 pv. Sekä Seutulipun lataus (MH) tekee 73/30 pv.

Kilometritaksa sekä kaupungin sisäinen kertalippu kohonnut nyt, vuoden vaihteessa -12/-13.

----------


## Assamies

Linja 12:n eräs toinen 1/4 osuus ajettu samalla lailla vastaavasti. Havainnot: #26, #108, #139, #48 & #91.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:37 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:32 ----------

Tämän systeemin sisäisistä säännöistä: pyrin tässä valottamaan tätä pongausjärjestelmääni ulkopuolisille.

1. Havainnot merkitään bussiaikataulun sivuille. Siten selviää ajanjakso, jolloin merkinnät tehty. Samoin selviää ajettu reittiosuus, joka tavallisimmin käsittää 1/4 osuuden koko reitistä.
2. Yhtä aikataulua pidetään havaintokalenterina korkeintaan 3 ajokauden ajan eli 3 kk/90 pv.
3. Havainnot merkitään kulloisenkin reittiosuuden ajetulle kohdalle. Joustavuutta voidaan soveltaa, esim. sen määritykseen mitä pysäkkiä voidaan pitää kaupunkikeskustan alueella olevana.
4. Ajetut tapahtumat merkitään, ja vain silloin kun tietty auto esiintyy osuudella ensimmäistä kertaa. Jäljempiä ajoja ei merkitä, paitsi jos on jokin erityisen poikkeuksellinen tapahtumahavainto.

Jos joku muu keksii parempia pongaussääntöjä, niin siitä vaan esittämään.  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Assamies

Linja 13:lle saatu vastaavannäköinen _viiden suora_. Havainnot esitetään siinä järjestyksessä, kuin ne on ajettu: #62, #71, #45, #42 & #149. Yleisimmin L13:lla liikkuvat #71 & #149, ainakin omien ajohavaintojen pohjalta. Edelleen yhden reitin neljännesosuus on kysymyksessä.

----------


## Assamies

Edelleen on linja 7:lla täyttynyt yksi 1/4 reittiosuus 5:llä merkinnällä. Ajot: #41, #44, #1, #43 #40.

Linja 7:llä nähty myös näitä: #42 (-tämä ei täysin varma havainto?) + #45 & #48. "Xuffe" #79 jatkaa ed. ao. linjalla ajojaan.

----------


## Assamies

Tällä nimenomaisella kaudella, I kuntarajat ylittänyt bussiajelu. Kohde Lka. Meno: Kylmänen #6, paluu: Kylmänen #13. Tutustuttiin Lgan kirjaston paikallis- eli kotiseutukokoelmiin.

Minä olen nyt tässä sen verta pyttymäinen, että taaskin lyhennyksiä käyttelen.  :Twisted Evil: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:14 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:12 ----------

Lgassa nähtiin HTK Liikenteen bussi. Näyttäisi ajavan Oulaisiin. En tiedä kelpaako MH:n Bussikortti tuolle operaattorille. Useimmilla kyllä pitäisi, jos ei vaan pikavuoron auto satu osumaan. Silloin menee pikavuoromaksu.

----------


## Assamies

Uusia uudelle ajokalenterille avaamattomia osuuksia käyty. Niitä ei ole kovin järkevää alkaa tähän saman yhteyteen luettelemaan. Tuosta ajoluettelosta tulisi vähintäinkin sekava.

Linjan 12 tietylle 1/4 reitin osaosuudelle tullut +3 ajoa lisää. Ennestään "ajettua" autoa ei enää uudelleen merkitä. Nämä "tuoreemmin ajetut" autot ovat:
#95, #102 & #52.

Mainittakoon tässä vielä sekin, että tuon linja 12:n yksi osaosuus vieläkin "aloittamatta". Joskus ennemmin olen kovasti koettanut suosia, mm. linjoja: 4, 6, 8 & 16 ja 17. Nyt näyttävät jääneen suhteellisen vähille ajoni näillä linjoilla.  :Sad: 

Eräs havainto: linja 21:n saavuttua Heinäpäähän, ainakin osa autoista vaihtuu linja 29:ksi. Auto #65 tehnyt ainakin, visuaalisen havainnon mukaan näin.

----------


## Pulustaja

> Eräs havainto: linja 21:n saavuttua Heinäpäähän, ainakin osa autoista vaihtuu linja 29:ksi. Auto #65 tehnyt ainakin, visuaalisen havainnon mukaan näin.


Hyvin havaittu, #65 tekee juuri näin iltapäivällä. Auton pitäisi saapua Heinäpäähän 15.05 ja sieltä auto ajaa äkkiä keskustaan, josta lähtöaika linjalla 29 Talvikankaalle on 15.10. Heinäpäästä taas linjalle 21 15.10 lähtee Scala #38, joka ajaa aamupäivän linjaa 61 ja vielä alkusyksystä ajoi myös lenkin linjaa 39, jota auto ei kylläkään enää ole tehnyt. Voi olla, että tilanne muuttuu jälleen toukokuun alusta. 

Muita autonvaihtoja linjojen 21 ja 29 välillä ei tapahdu, vaan 8700LE #32 ajaa kaikki muut linjan 29 lenkit lukuun ottamatta 9.55-lähtöä keskustasta ja sen paluuvuoroa, jonka ajaa City L #20, joka ajaa muulloin linjoja 39 ja iltapäivällä linjan 8 Kaukovainion ammattiopistolta lähtevät vuorot. Lauantaisin linjan 29 kuvio on vähän sekavampi, sillä linjaa ajaa aamupäivästä pari lenkkiä joku oudompi auto.

Linjaa 21 ajaa myös #25, jota ei pitäisi millään muulla linjalla tavata ainakaan arkisin. Aamulla on myös ajossa ilmeisesti yhdellä vuorolla muun päivän linjaa 19 ajava Vega L  #49, joskaan tästä ei ole täyttä varmuutta. Aamulla on lisäksi ajossa tuplaaja 6.40-vuorolla Kiimingistä. Tuota vuoroa ajaa joku vara-autoista.

----------


## Assamies

Tänään ajettu noin niinkuin suunnilleen, vastaavaan tyyliin #25. Auto kävi kääntymässä Heinäpäässä. Lieneekin nykyisellään ainut näin tekevä kaikista. Lähti edelleen saman linjannumeronsa säilyttäen kohti Kiiminkiä (Kki).

Muistakaa: näin tekivät ennen ainakin linja 29, jonka aloituspiste muutettu Elokuvakeskuksen kohdalle (Elokuvakeskus P). Joskus mielettömän kauan sitten, wanhojen Lahti400:sten aikoina, näin olisi ollut myöskin linja 22. Ei se ennen Kempeleeseen mennyt, Haukiputaalle kylläkin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:37 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:14 ----------

Eräs linja 13:n osuus ajettu siten, että 5 merkintää tullut täyteen.

#149, #71, #17, #45 & #16.

Käsittääksein kaikki OYS:n ohi ajavat linjat, vievät myöskin Citylinja B:ta lukuunottamatta: mahdollisimman lähelle Jäähallia (Oulun Energia-Areena).

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:42 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:14 ----------

Porin pojille onnittelut! Porilaiset pesivät tänäiltana Kärppä-lauman 1-3. Siitä heille mitä lämpimimmät onnittelut! Jääkiekko-otteluun kuljettiin paikallisbussilla. Tuttu kuljettaja osasi tullessa/ottelusta poistuessa, mukavasti keventää tunnelmaa.  :Very Happy: 

Olisikin pitänyt jäädä seuraamaan pelin III erää, sekä olla vieraille siten sillä tavoin kohtelias. Lähinnä Kärppien ontuvahkon pelityylin (huiskimisen) johdosta en jäänyt enää 3. erää seuraamaan. Anteeksi kovin tästä epähienoudestani, valitan!

*Porin Ässille* onnea edelleen, olitte tosi hienoja & väkeviä vastustajia! :Cool:

----------


## Assamies

Latausjakso eli ajoaika päättynyt eilen. Ei tehty uutta latausta. Koska ed. ajokaudella oli vain 1 kpl kuntarajat ylittäneitä ajoja, niin seutulippua ei tulla lataamaan.

Tänään vietetään siestapäivä bussimatkustelussa. Ensimmäiset palkkatienestit saapuneet pitkään aikaan. Sillä voisi suunnilleen toteuttaa kaupunginsisäisen matkakortin latauksen.  :Very Happy:   :Cool:

----------


## Assamies

^Konkluusio: ei ladata bussikortteja vielä tänäänkään. Joskus todella erittäin harvoin, ollut kummatkin matkakortit voimassa muutaman päivän ajan yhtäaikaisesti.

Konkluusio II: pidennetään merkitsemiskautta noin parilla viikolla, eli tämän kuluvan kuun loppuun. "Merkitsemisalustana" toiminut Koskilinjojen talviajan bussiaikataulu. Siinä ei seutuliikenne erikseen näy, paitsi tietenkin Koskilinjojen operoimat vuorot.

Viedään jokin vanhempi "pongauskalenteri" omiin arkistoihin Maakunta-arkistoon. Minullahan on - joka tämäkin seikka täten paljAStettakoon; siellä oma henkilöarkisto. Päivitetään siis sitä.  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Assamies

Uusi ajokausi aloitettu suppeammalla latauksella. Ensiajo tapahtui Rotuaari K:sta, oikeammin Rotuaari P:sta. (En oikein tiedä, miten näitä erottelisin?)

Linja 13 - auto #53. Useita uusia pongauksia, joita niitä en muista. Linja 22:n osalta tuli paljolti nyt täydennystä. Sen sijaan linja 19:n osalta vielä ajokalenterin täyttö erittäin pahASti vajavaista.

Tässä tarkoitan tätä näin: Rotuaari K = "ent. kirjakaupan taikka nelivitosen (legendaarisen Oulun rokki-klubin) pysäkki" Saaristonkadulla. Rotuaari P = Toripakka P. E-suunta tarkoittaa Musiikki-Kullasta, ja silloin kulkusuuntana etelä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 0:24 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 0:18 ----------

Linja 19, lentokenttä-yliopistolinjana tuo & vie paljon väkeä. Lisäksi se on siten, eräs merkittävimmistä "runkolinjoista" Oulunseudulla. Normiarkisin on vuorontiheys 20 min. eli 3x/tunnissa (nks. virastotunnit: 8-16).

Linjan standardikalusto pysynyt suunnilleen samana. Ajovehkeet olleet etupäässä Kabusseja sekä Volvo-Vegoja.

Mm. nämä usein katukuvassa, ko. linjalla: #49, #69, #87, #98 (Vega-tyyppiä kaikki). Kabus-autoja vast: #106 & #154.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 0:28 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 0:18 ----------

^-Lisäksi mainitaan eräs aikaisempi, usein linjalla 19 näkyillyt peli: ja sen saattaa mm. tavoittaa linjalta 61. Ja sehän oli Koskilinjat #86.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 0:32 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 0:18 ----------

Selkeyden vuoksi: Rotuaari P = Saaristonkadun pysäkki, Rautasaaresta pohjoiseen.
Toripakka P = Toripakan pysäkki joukkoliikennekadulla, kulkusuuntana pohjoinen (sij. HeviMestan kohdalla, sekä samassa kohdassa sij. myöskin Pizzeria Fratelli)

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 0:36 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 0:18 ----------

Toispaikkakuntalaisille mainittakoon erottimena tähän vielä tämäkin. Toripakan P-puolen pysäkki sijaitsee itseasiassa, melkeinpä Rotuaari-nimisen kävelykadun välittömässä läheisyydessä.

Tuota pysäkkiä kutsutaan kuitenkin Toripakkana. Mistä tuo nimi on saanut alkunsa? Torikatu + Pakkahuoneenkatu = Toripakka.

----------


## Assamies

Ajokauden vaihdos tulee. Sen olisi pitänyt olla jo 15. pvä kuluvaa kuuta, mutta olen onnistumaan "panttaamaan". Ei ole oikein mielekästä pitää kahta päällekkäistä bussikorttia "limittäiskäytössä".

Eilen tehty 7 kpl kaupunginsisäisiä ajeluja. En laita niitä tähän, sillä ei niissä mitään kovin erikoista - taikka mielenkiintoista ole.

Jotkin hyvin käyttökelpoiset linjat jääneet suhteellisen vähille ajoille. Tässä tarkoitan nyt tiheämmin liikennöiviä ja "vaihtokelpoisia" paikallislinjoja. Niillä on kätevää vaihtaa jollekin toiselle linjalle.

Muutamia uusia "vaihtopaikkoja" olen koettanut opetella käyttämään. Näistä vaihtopysäkeistä eräs sijaitsee Kaakkurissa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:31 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:29 ----------

"Matkakalenterin" olin merkannut päättyväksi juuri pe, 15.3.-13. Se jää muistoksi itselleni, enkä vie sitä omaan arkistooni.

Viimeinen merkitsemispäivänä saatiin sentään yhdelle reitille sopiva "viiden suora" täyteen.  :Very Happy: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:53 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:29 ----------

Viime ke (13.3.-13) nähtiin Kemin kieppeillä Salmelan "Wiimalainen". Siellä Wiimat varmaankin "kummittelevat" paikallisessa katukuvassa, vielä pitkän tovin ajan. Paljon enemmän kuin kotvasen...  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Assamies

Uuden kauden aloitus. Kikkailemalla tehty. Tarkoittaa ns. ajojärjestyksessä epäuskottavaa. Linja 17, auto 136. Auto nro 136 on linja 11:n vakkaripeli. Su ei linja 11 aja Lintulaan, vaan se jää keskustaan.

Linja 8:lla jatkettu, joka su toteuttaa osan linjan 11 reitistä. Nyt oli A106, joka usein ollut L19:lla (nsk. yo-lk-linja).

Viime pe - käytiin kirjastoautolla. Sattui sopimaan juuri sopivasti L11:n pysäkiltä jääntiin. Näin eli siis täten, paikattiin osa kulttuurihistorian aukkoa, joita osaan kokea paikallisesti. Olemme saaneet uuden uutukaisen kirjastoauton - Teuvo (rn. OUL-400) oli nyt tämä käymäni.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:53 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:48 ----------

^Siis: ruuhkatunteina kulkee, L19 3x tunnissa (20 min välein) väliä Yliopisto/Linnanmaa - Oulunsalon lentoasema.

>"Kikkailu" on tahallaan erityisten ajojärjestelyjen alaisten ajovuorojen hakemista, pongaamista varten tehtynä.

----------


## killerpop

> Viime pe - käytiin kirjastoautolla. Sattui sopimaan juuri sopivasti L11:n pysäkiltä jääntiin. Näin eli siis täten, paikattiin osa kulttuurihistorian aukkoa, joita osaan kokea paikallisesti. Olemme saaneet uuden uutukaisen kirjastoauton - Teuvo (rn. OUL-400) oli nyt tämä käymäni.


Ettei viestistä saisi sitä käsitystä, että Teuvo (OUL-400) olisi se uutuus, niin mainittakoon, että kyllähän sinne tosiaan tuli uusi auto, joka tottelee nimeä Onneli" (KRS-567). Tuon Teuvon saitte kuitenkin jo vuonna 2005 Oulun kaupungin täyttäessä 400 vuotta. 
Uutta autossa on vain nimi, joka sille annettiin vasta viime vuonna. 
Kuntaliitoksen myötä Oulu on myös osaomistajana kolmannessakin autossa.

----------


## Assamies

^Aivan täyttä totta, ja todella terävä huomio: hyvä, Killerpop...  :Smile: 

Itse esitin nimikilpailussa nimeä "Kirsi" - viitaten rekisterinumeroon sekä mm. Kirsi Kunnakseen. Se ei menestynyt.

Uusi nsk. ajokalenteri aloitettu, ja "hieman kikkaillen". Ajokauden aloitus tapahtui linjalla 17 olleella autolla #136. Se on yleensä linjan 11 standardikalustona.

Kts. esim.:  :Arrow: 
Oso - Oulun seudun onnikat > kuva 117: Koskilinjat #136
http://koti.mbnet.fi/oso/picture.php?photo=117

----------


## Pulustaja

> Uusi nsk. ajokalenteri aloitettu, ja "hieman kikkaillen". Ajokauden aloitus tapahtui linjalla 17 olleella autolla #136. Se on yleensä linjan 11 standardikalustona.
> 
> Kts. esim.: 
> Oso - Oulun seudun onnikat > kuva 117: Koskilinjat #136
> http://koti.mbnet.fi/oso/picture.php?photo=117


Näinhän se menee, #136 on linjan 11 kokopäivävuorojen vakioauto. Sunnuntaisinhan tuo auto ajaa linjat 11 ja 17, kun kummatkin vuorot lopettavat keskustaan. #136 ajaa siis Nallikari-Keskusta-Puolivälinkangas-Keskusta-Nallikari jne. 

Sitten taas lauantaisin linjaa 17 ajaa arkena linjalla 9 viihtyvä #77, mutta arkipäivien vakioauto (linjalla 17) on #35. Päivän "tyypistä" riippuen on siis monenlaista kalustoa havaittavissa linjalla 17.

----------


## Assamies

Uusi ajelukausi aloitettu, laajemmalla latauksella. Lataaminen muuttunut entistäkin hankalammaksi. R-kioskejä lakkautettu lähiseudulta kaksittainkin. :Mad: 

Matkahuollon matkakortit voi ladata niissä, linja-autoaseman ohella. Oulu-Card ladataan taasen Stockmannin myyntipisteessä, jossa sijaitsee Koskilinjojen lipunmyyntitoimisto. Se oli ennen Isollakadulla, niinkutsutussa Tornitalossa.

Ensimmäinen ajo tapahtui la 23.3.-13 eli eilen. Ajotapahtuma: L14/A138. Auto #138 on erittäin tavanmukaisesti juuri tuolla ko. linjalla.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:07 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:12 ----------

Niinkutsuttu ajoyhdistelmä (linja+auto) on yhdeltä osuudelta "läpiajettu" hyvin nopeassa tahdissa. Muistelisin näin, että jotakin tiettyä ajo-osuutta oli vaikeata "saada täytetyksi" kaikkien osuuksien kohdalta, vaikka liikennöinti olisi ollut suhtalaisen tiuhaakin.

Täsmennänpä tätä vielä tässä hiukan: yleensä Oulun kaupungin & seudun bussiliikenne on aikatauluttain jaoteltu yleensä 4:ään eri osioon, jotkin harvemmin liikennöidyt 2:een.

Ko. yhd. on: L12/A139. Auto #139 on jo kauan ollut linjan 12 standardikalustoa. Siis, tarkennan vielä: kaikki bussiaikatauluun merkityt reittiosuudet (4) on tuolla yhdistelmällä käyty läpi. Ajoja kertynyt jokseenkin tarkasti mitattuna kaikkiaan 6 kpl, ennen toisella autolla tuolla linjalla (12) ajoa. Ilman mitään kikkailujakaan...  :Wink:   :Laughing:

----------


## Assamies

Koskilinjojen auto #102 on nyt viime aikoina seikkaillut useammalla reitillä. Joistain ajotapahtumista on muistiinpanoja ko. autolla. Nähty ja ehkä osin ajettukin (tieto varmistamatta) linjalla 12, tänään ajettu ko. auto linjalla 14.

Oli melkeinpä pikkupakko hieraista silmiä, sekä tarkistaa sivukilvestä auton ao. linjalla olo. Oli se, ja kaksi reittiosuutta tänään sillä "yhdistelmällä" ajettiin. Merkitään: L14/A102.

Autotyypin pitäisi oleman Carrus Vega. Ajotapahtumia ei vielä merkitty ylös, mikä meinasikin todella harvinaisesti päästä kokonaan unohtumaan.  :Embarassed:

----------


## Assamies

Linja 4:llä vaikuttaisi olleen harvinaisesti City L:iä. Ajettu #45. Nähty #99.

Yleensä linja 4:n standardikalusto ollut paljolti Kabuseja: #105 sekä #137, lähinnä merkittävimmät pääasiassa.

Linja 4 ajaa Iinatista Kuivasjärvelle (linjasuunnassa E=>P). Sitä olen kutsunut "yliopistolinjana", koska se menee Linnanmaan kautta. Oys:in se sivuuttaa.

----------


## Assamies

I ( #1) Krym-ajo suoritettu; kuntarajan ylittävä matka. 2-suuntainen matka suuntautui Kempeleeseen. Kalusto jota käytettiin oli Kabus #145 (ERF-903). Mainittu auto esiintynyt ainakin linjoilla 3 ja 20 (varmentamaton havainto). 3:lla enimmäkseen.

Nämä olleet yllättävän vaikeita tehdä, eikä tavoitteita monestikaan saavutettu. Pääsyy varmaankin siinä, ettei matkoille todellista tarvetta ollut. Esim. jokin kiintoisa tapahtuma, tmv.

----------


## Pulustaja

> Kalusto jota käytettiin oli Kabus #145 (ERF-903). Mainittu auto esiintynyt ainakin linjoilla 3 ja 20 (varmentamaton havainto). 3:lla enimmäkseen.


Totta, #145 oli ennen linjan 3 vakioauto, mutta joulukuusta lähtien #145 ja #76 (YFO-576, Scala, vm 2004) vaihtuivat päikseen linjoilla 3 ja 9. Ysillä on siis nyt #145 ja kolmosella #76. Aika kovalla käytöllähän tuo #76 oli pitkään noinkin vanhaksi autoksi, varsinkin kun uudempia oli kevyemmissä hommissa. Linjalle 9 #76 vakiintui muistaakseni kesällä 2010, jota ennen auto oli ollut linjalla 4.

----------


## Assamies

^Ok. Kiitos, aivan hyvää tietoutta. Luulisin, että arkistoja penkomalla: voisin vahventaa tuota merkkaustani.

Tänään ajettu linjalla 61E, #117. Auto varmaankin entistä Mörön kalustoa. Myös ainakin #120 on nähty kyseisellä osuudellä.

Ajat ovat tässäkin muuttuneet täten:
- linja 60 >> 61E
- linja 61 >> 61P

Ennen yrityskauppaa linjat hoiti A.Mörö. Nykyään uuden kilpailutuksen myötä menevät näin:
päivävuorot ajaa Koskilinjat, iltavuorot ajaa Huiput. Huippujen tukikohta sijaitsee lähellä lentoasemaa Oulunsalossa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 0:47 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 0:39 ----------

Eräs käyttämäni bussiyhtiö, OTP (Oulun Taksipalvelut) pitää bussivarikkoa Kempeleen Pirilän liepeillä. OTP:llä on joitain telibusseja. OTP:n kalustolla tehdyistä ajoista olen järkiään ja heti tuoreeltaan kertoillut.

Linja 9 ja 22 ovat joitain mahdollisuuksia, bussireiteistä, joilla pääsee "tsekkaamaan". En muista linja 70:n pysäkkejä ko. osuudella enää. Muttei siitäkään ihan välttämämättä, niin mielettömän pitkää matkaa koituisi.  :Confused: 

Huippuihin liittyen tämä linjaan 19, joka sivuuttaa Huippujen bussivarikon.

----------


## Assamies

Otp:n numeroimattomalla, kylkimainoksellisella autolla ajo, ookaus on tapahtunut.

Erikoista: ajon jälkeen tuli linja 13:n #71, johon menin.

Muuta erikoista: useita ajoja kaupunkialueella. Joitain ylösotettuja (ajo on ensimmäinen laatuaan). Lisäksi lähinnä bussipysäkeiltä kerätty tyhjennettyjä juoma-astioita (pulloja, tölkkejä). Tänä kohta pian loppuun kuluvana päivänä n. 2 arvosta. Vanhassa rahassa mitattuna, enemmän kuin kympin (10 mk) edestä. :Very Happy: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty 7.4.2013 klo 0:28 ---------- Previous Post was on 6.4.2013 at 22:56 ----------




> Otp:n numeroimattomalla, kylkimainoksellisella autolla ajo, ookaus on tapahtunut.
> 
> Erikoista: ajon jälkeen tuli linja 13:n #71, johon menin.
> 
> Muuta erikoista: useita ajoja kaupunkialueella. Joitain ylösotettuja (ajo on ensimmäinen laatuaan). Lisäksi lähinnä bussipysäkeiltä kerätty tyhjennettyjä juoma-astioita (pulloja, tölkkejä). Tänä kohta pian loppuun kuluvana päivänä n. 2 arvosta. Vanhassa rahassa mitattuna, enemmän kuin kympin (10 mk) edestä.


Havainto Pudasjärven kunnan alueella olleesta, liikkumattomasta ajoneuvosta on tämä:
EBP-200, merkintöjen puolesta niin sanottu suksibussi: vie matkustajia hiihtolomakohteen sisäisesti (havainto varmistettu liikkumattomana)

----------


## Assamies

Muuta erikoista: esitän haisevan vAStalauseeni O-Luun Liikkumattomuden Lautakunnalle (Aka. Oulun Kaupungin Liikennelautakunta)!!! :Mad:  Se meinaan, aikoo vähentää joukkoliikennettä Uuden Yhdistyneen Oulun alueella 9%!!! :Mad: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:13 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:12 ----------

Muuta erikoista: la eli bussiretken päivänä, keräsin tyhjiä tölkkejä + yvm. muuta palautuskelpoista tavaraa yht. 1,70 edestä. Wanhassa rahassa tuo tekee jokseenkin tASan kympin (10,00 Smk). Suuri osa löydöistä: bussipysäkkien välittömässä läheisyydessä...  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Assamies

Tänään ajettua: Kemistä Keminmaalle, Velj. Salmelan Wiima-bussi K202, autonro #48. Matkan pituus n. 8 km, sillä lipunhinta oli 3,60. Ajo tapahtui juna-asemalta (Kem) Isohaaralle.

Vastaan tuli kaupunkikeskustassa NET-Matkojen auto, ei ehtinyt nähdä kunnolla. Saattoi olla autonro #5. Kirkon kohdalla ajeli vastaan Salmelan #16, joka tulkittu Kutter-bussiksi.  :Confused:

----------


## Assamies

Kutter-havainto sattuikin sitten sopivasti seuraavalle eli tälle päivälle. Velj. Salmelan N3. Bussikuvia otettu tyhjästä ja paikoillaan olevasta parkkeeratusta bussiautosta, auto lähti liikenteeseen Kemin l.as. Melko heti kuvienoton jälkeen auto lähti kohti Torniota via Laivaniemi. Auto varmistettu Kutter-koriseksi. :Cool:

----------


## Assamies

Varsinainen yllätysten päivä täydentyi. Tein kärkevää kannanottoa erääseen lehteen. Ei kuitenkaan Kalevaan, eikä aiheesta joukkoliikenne.

Viestiä lähetellään Jäälin keskuksesta. Saavuttu päätepysäkille linjan 8 autolla #20. Tänään olisi vertaistuki-iltakin.  :Confused:

----------


## Assamies

Tulvapongaus jäi vajavaiseksi. Tämänkin, kohta piakkoin kuluneen päivän osalta myöskin. "Lippu happanee" kohta. En ole osannut miettiä sitä että "kummanko" lipun lataisi.  :Confused: 

Kaupunkilippu (Oulu-Card) lataus kallistuu kesällä 2,50. Silloin sen hinta on tasan 50.  :Eek:

----------


## Assamies

Ensimmäinen 1/4 -osio täyttynyt viiden ajon verran. Su luultavasti päättyy ajokausi, johon määrärahat saapuneet. Tulvapongauksen vuoksi olisi hyvä ladata samalla momentilla eli vahvemmalla kortilla, kuten nyt tämä päättyvä ajoaika.

2 "Krym-matkoja" tehtynä tähän mennessä, huomenna saattaapi 3. tulla.  :Rolling Eyes:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Assamies

III (3.) Krym-matka ei vielä tänään päässyt toteutumaan. Toisin kuten pongaukset, Krym-laskuri nollautuu aina ajokauden alkuun.

Yleistavoite on ollut 4 kuntamatkaa per (30vrk/1 kk). Aikaisemmin tavoite saavuttui reilusti, nykyään vaikeimmiten. Tosi harmi sinänsä.

Kuntamatka, krym = kun mennään vanhan kunnanrajan ylitse. Siinä se. Siihen/sellaisiin ajoihin ei Oulu-Card riitä.

----------


## Assamies

3. kuntamatka (="krym-ajo") tehty tälle kaudelle. Suuntana K:ki, jonne vei linjan 8 #153 eli A153. Päätepysäkin sijainti on Kiiminkijoen rannalla.

Erityistä: autosta löytyi luultavasti nuoren tytön tai lapsen bussikortti, penkin välistä. Annettiin saman bussin kuljettajalle paluumatkalla. Kortissa on ohje toimittaa se Oulu10:iin. Matkakortti löytyi menomatkan loppuosuudella.

----------


## Assamies

4. kuntamatka eli IV krym-ajo takana. Mitä erityistä: ladattu matkakortti kesken reissun. Tultu & menty samalla vuorolla. Tuo vuoro on Haukiputaan Kiviniemeen Oulun Kiviniemen (Kaakkurista merelle päin, Oulunlahteen) kautta suuntautuva Coast-to-Coast -linja 1.

Ajokkina #141 (A141). Ladattu matkakortti siis vuoron ollessa "matka-aktiivina" (poiketen kesken ajon). Anteeksi kovasti tämä epäselvä kielenkäyttöni! Mutten osaa löytää parempiakaan termejä tapahtuneelle.  :Embarassed:   :Sad: 

Matkakortti ladattiin uudelleen Kellon R-kiskalla. Tänään olikin kauden viimeinen ajopäivä. Alkutavoite oli 5 kuntamatkaa, johon ei aivan ylletty. Mutta 4 *krym-ajoa* tähän astisista sentään kohtalaisen hyvä saavutus. Alkutavoite toteutui 80%:sesti. :Biggrin: 

Alla oli: Kabus #141. Saatiin uutena pongauksena *tur-retur*. Eli molemminsuuntaisesti.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:40 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:30 ----------

? -Mikäs on coast-to-coast -paikallislinja?
! -Saman linjan aikana saatat voida nähdä merenrannan enemmän kuin vain yhden kerran.
Linjalla 1 tämä ainakin toteutuu: ensin Oulunlahdessa, eteläisessä Kiviniemessä. Tämä tapahtuu heti linja 1:n kaartaessa Kaakkurista ja junaradan alitse kohti vanhaa nelostietä. Sama toistuu Länsi-Patelassa, eli Karinkannan risteyksen tietämillä. Myöskin lähellä päätepysäkkiä Kellon Kiviniemessä, vanhan muistini mukaan: merenranta pääsee näyttäytymään.

----------


## Assamies

Jääty päivän ainoalta ajolta *kesken vuoron*. Jäätiin pulloja & tölkkejä pongailemaan. Näitä löytyikin sitten het' kerrast' 0.90 edestä eli 90 snt. :Tongue: 

Linja 12:n ajoja saatu täytettyä eräällä 1/4 -osuudella täten, ajetussa järjestyksessä listattuna: #139, #102, #152, #92, #26 & #108. Kaikki muut Kabuseja: paitsi A102 & 26, jotka Volvo 8700:sia ja #92, joka on Scania OmniLink.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:40 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:35 ----------

^^Volvo-Vega tarkoittaa Volvon alustalle rakennettua Vega-korista bussia.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:46 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:35 ----------

! Virheellinen merkintä: tänään vasta latauskuitin mukainen viimeinen ajopäivä. Valitan syvästi tätä pahaa epähuomiotani!  :Embarassed:

----------


## Assamies

Uusi ajokausi käynnistyi näin: linjan 13 #10 (IGF-970). Auton tyyppi City L.  :Arrow:  Oso - Oulun seudun onnikat > IGF-970 http://koti.mbnet.fi/oso/kortti.php?haku=IGF-970

Käyty Hd:lla. Jääty joen pohjoisrannalla, jolla sillä kohdalla paikallinen Rantapohjan toimitus (paikallislehti). Meno linjan 20 #140:lla, joka kaikkein #1. alueelle saapunut Kabusseista (BSY-305).

Paluu "Assisko vieruskaverina"; ei ole suinkaan aivan tavatonta se, että tapaan bussissa vertaisiani - ja jään toviksi heidän kanssaan jutustelemaan. :Very Happy: 

Paluuyhteytenä mm.  V.Alamäen #3, Volvo 9700 (BLF-603) linjalla 50.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:24 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:18 ----------

Tietylle linja 11:n 1/4 -osuudelle, saatu 5 ajoa täytettyä. Seuraavat autot esitetään ajetussa järjestyksessä:
#97, #101, #29, #136 & #42. Sarja tullut täyteen tänään, tämän viestin kirjoituksen päivänä. Koskilinjat käyttää autotunnuksen edessä kirjainta "A".

----------


## Assamies

Käyty uudelleen K:kissä. Seurailtu, ja hieman sattuman kauttakin: tulvaveden etenemistä.

Hd:ssä tavattu eräs ystävä, jonka vierellä istuen vietetty keskustellen viihtyisästi osa paluumatkaa. :Biggrin: 


Kausi vaihtui. Edelliseen saatiin 4 ajoa täyteen krym-ajoja. Uudella vaihtuneella kaudella 2 ajoa. Nämä täytyisi tosin tarkistaa. Kiimingin ajoja ollut nyt kuitenkin useita eli useana päivänä. Vähintään 3kpl 2 vkon sisään.

----------


## Assamies

Kuluneella viikolla näkyi suunnassa P, Merikosken voimalaitoksen kohdalla: tarkemmin kuvattuna Toivoniemen pysäkistä pikkuisen matkaa pohjoiseen päin "särkynyt" taikka muutoin matkalle uupunut Koskilinjojen Scania-Scala #23 (UPY-123). Auto oli pysähtyneenä hätävilkut päällä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:27 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:24 ----------

Kiimingissä käyntejä, Jääli mukaanluettuna on ollut nyt lyhyessä ajassa 3 ajon verran. Vanhalla kaudella yksi käynti, ja uudella kaksi. Tämä tekee uudelle, 22. päivä alkaneella kaudella jo 3 kunta-ajoa (*krym*). Kaksi ajoa siis K:ki, ja yksi Hd.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:33 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:24 ----------

Ajokalenterin järjestyksessä 3. neljännesosuus on saanut 5 erinumeroisella bussiautolla tehtyä ajoa. Helppoa on arvata tämä ajo-osuus. Kysymyksessä on siis Keskusta-Kiiminki kohta, joka on linjan 8 1/4 osuus aikataulullisesti.

Ajetut autot siinä järjestyksessä kuten ensiksi ajettu viimeisimpään: #151, #20, #153, #97 & #104.

Vankimmiten ko. linjan 8 *kantakalustoa* ovat autot: #2, #144, # 151 ja #153.

----------


## Assamies

Olin viikon loppupuolella näkevinäni bussiasemalla Paakinahon VanHoolin #24. Toinen *kakkosnelonen* oli silloilla (Merikosken sillat) hurruutellut nokka kohti pohjoista (Kemi/Tornio?) oleva Salmelan N24. Salmelan N24 on Kutter.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:15 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:14 ----------

Tänään mukana vappukulkueessa eli vappumarssilla.  :Cool:  Paluu linjan 8 A5:lla (#5). :Cool: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:17 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:14 ----------

Pitää ajaakin muutama km Oulussa Salmelan Kutterilla, jos vaan semmottinen mahrollisuus avautuupi...  :Wink:

----------


## Assamies

Toinen neljännes-linjan osuus ajettu linjalla 12, siten että 5 merkintää tullut täyteen.

Otetaan vielä 2x 5-merkintäisiä ajosarjoja, ennenkuin pongausalusta eli kalenteri vaihdetaan.

Yksi merkittävä syy "ajokalenterin" tiuhaan vaihtoon on se, että sivut rispaantuvat taskussa nopeasti. Joskus myös merkinnät haalenevat. Näinkin on joskus kyllä käynyt.

Eräs linja 12:n 1/4 -osuus seuraavin merkinnöin: #139, #152, #108,#26 & #29.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:08 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:07 ----------

CM viestiä (900) täyteen. :Biggrin:  :Wink:

----------


## Assamies

Tänään käynti Kempeleessä ja hyvästä syystä. Tälle kuluvalle kaudelle 3. "kunta-ajo" (krym-matka). Meno ja paluu #143:lla. Tänä kuluneena päivänä myös #29 olllut tuolla linjalla (9).

Takana 3 pv. mittainen ajamattomuuden tauko. Kolmeen päivään ei siis mitään bussimatkusteluja ollut.  :Icon Frown: 

Muutamia kohtia merkinnöissä joko kolmella taikka neljällä ajolla. Tämä ajokausi päättyy 22. pvä. Eli on 10 pv. ajan voimassa vielä.

----------


## Assamies

Eilen sen jälkeen, kun olin 8-linjan bussista hypännyt: kastui aikataulu rankkasateessa. Siksikään ei voi enää monia merkintöjä siihen tehdä. :Icon Frown: 

Linja 8:lla täyttynyt yksi 1/4 reitin osuus seuraavasti: #106, #151, #5, #144 & #61. Lisäksi ajettu yhdellä toisella saman linjan osuudella: #92.

Linja 7:n eräs osuus täyttynyt täten: #79, #43, #41, #96 & #17. Eräällä toisella saman linjan (7) osuudella ajettu: #47.

----------


## Assamies

Linja 12:ssa on yhdellä toisella 1/4 -sara(kkee)lla täyttynyt viiden eri autolla tehdyn ajon putki.

Ajotapahtumat: #139, #92, #39, #108 & #95.

Yksi neljännesosuus odottaa vastaavasti vielä yhtä ajosuoritusta ennen ko. linjan osuudella ajamattomalla autolla (jotta täydet viisi tulisi täyteen). Neljän-suora tähän olisi seuraavanlaista: #139, #108, #152 & #26.

----------


## Assamies

Linja 20:n eräs 1/4 reittiosuus saatu tehtyä/ajettua neljällä merkinnällä. Ajot: #52, #95, #140 sekä #67. Myöskin #146 tehty ajo tällä osuudella on mahdollinen. Autot #140 & #146 tätä havaintoa kirjoitettaessa ovat kumpikin "standardikalustoa" tuolle linjalle.

Pongausta vääristelemällä, saataisiin mukaan lisänä vielä #46. Tuolla autolla ajettu linjan samansuuntaisella osuudella, mutta eri aloitus/ajokohdasta.

----------


## Assamies

> Linja 20:n eräs 1/4 reittiosuus saatu tehtyä/ajettua neljällä merkinnällä. Ajot: #52, #95, #140 sekä #67. Myöskin #146 tehty ajo tällä osuudella on mahdollinen. Autot #140 & #146 tätä havaintoa kirjoitettaessa ovat kumpikin "standardikalustoa" tuolle linjalle.
> 
> Pongausta vääristelemällä, saataisiin mukaan lisänä vielä #46. Tuolla autolla ajettu linjan samansuuntaisella osuudella, mutta eri aloitus/ajokohdasta.


Edellisellä linjalla (20) kaikki mainitut autot ajettu. Ei osuuksittain.

Ajokausi aloitettu uutena, vaikka se kohta loppuukin. Itse asiassa hyvin pian.

Aloitus näin: linja 14: #48 (todella varsinainen "joka linjan höylä") & linjan 12: #108. Satakasi on linjan 12 vakkarikalustoa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:57 ----------

Kukaan ei kyllä varmana näitä höperyyksiä ala ymmärtämään. Edellisen viesti tarkoitti sitä, että lataus on loppumasssa ja aikataulu on jouduttu vaihtamaan merkintäalustaksi, sen nuhruisuuden takia. Eli taskuaikatauluun merkitään kaikki tehdyt jutut. Kerran tietyllä autolla tietyllä linjalla ajamisen jälkeen, ei enää uutta merkintää siitä tehdä.

Eli kausi alkaa aina alusta uudestaan, ja merkinnät sitten sitä myötä. Siihen eivät vaikuta autojen vaihtumiset - joita kuitenkin tietyllä tavalla tavoitellaan. Mitä enemmän autot vaihtuvat tutulla, usein ajetulla linjalla - sitä enemmän kertyy pongauksia.  :Smile:

----------


## Assamies

Ajokausi 30 pv/n. 1kk päättyy tänään. Uusi lataus suppeammalla skaalalla. Kesällä Oulu-Cardin lataus kallistuu 2,50. Se on silloin tasan 50. :Frown: 

Kauden last drive oli linjan 14 #138.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:15 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:14 ----------

Pongausalusta vaihdettu kesken kauden. Uusi alusta käytössä. Se on validi aina 2.6. asti. Silloin voimaan kesäaikkari, joka talviaikataulua rajusti suppeampi. :Icon Frown:

----------


## Assamies

Tivoli saapunut!  :Very Happy:  Ja joskaan ei, entiselle paikalleen. Jos halua bussilla Tivoliin mennä, niin käytännössä ainoaksi vaihtoehdoksi silloin jääpi linja 17. Tivolin positio on nytten Hietasaari.  :Crying or Very sad: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:32 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:28 ----------

Uutta "alustaa" alusteltu kohtuu-mukavasti. Ei siis runsain ajoin, ja osa ajoista "hakemalla haettuja" - jotta saataisiin lisää merkintöjä. Shiftailu esim. Tuiran kautta, saattaa nopeasti tuottaakin n. 3-4 ajoa erillisesti, ja riippuen kellonajasta ja linjamäärästä: uutta kertyy.

Suunnittelen vaihtavani kesällä uuteen pongaus-systeemiin. Jota luultavasti ei kukaan kuitenkaan tajuamaan tulisi. Tajunneekohan kukaan nyttekään..?  :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## Assamies

Oulunsalon keskustan lävitse tuli tänään ajettua. Ja kuinkas ollakaan, somasti sattuikaan: liikenneympyrässä sattui "kohilleen" linja 18:n auto #17. Ja pikkuyllärinä vielä se, ettei suinkaan kulkenut Koskilinjan (plur.) väreissä!  :Surprised:  Vaan R-Lines'in eli Revon Liikenteen... (-jonka kotipaikka on Muhos)

Auto tunnistettu tyypiltään Scalaksi. Soikea takaikkuna ja linjakkaat muodot: tästä varmana tunnusmerkkinä. Ajamani Scalat yleensä kaikkein mukavimpia ja viileimpinä kaupunkibusseja (katureita) matkustaa... :Cool:

----------


## Assamies

> Oulunsalon keskustan lävitse tuli tänään ajettua. Ja kuinkas ollakaan, somasti sattuikaan: liikenneympyrässä sattui "kohilleen" linja 18:n auto #17. Ja pikkuyllärinä vielä se, ettei suinkaan kulkenut Koskilinjan (plur.) väreissä!  Vaan R-Lines'in eli Revon Liikenteen... (-jonka kotipaikka on Muhos)
> 
> Auto tunnistettu tyypiltään Scalaksi. Soikea takaikkuna ja linjakkaat muodot: tästä varmana tunnusmerkkinä. Ajamani Scalat yleensä kaikkein mukavimpia ja viileimpinä kaupunkibusseja (katureita) matkustaa...


Sama auto, nähty Nokelan alueella, ylikulkusillalla mentäessä. Rno-tunnus ei sentään näkynyt. Auto varmistunut jokseenkin kuitenkin samaksi. Lähemmäksi ei olisi voinut mennä, sillä sinne on yleinen pääsykielto. :Eek: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:34 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:32 ----------

Nallikarissa nähty A35 eli #35. On tavallinen kulkija tuolla linjalla, sekä Ruotsin tuontibussi. Autoa ajettu aiemmin tätä ennen, eri eli aiemmalla havaintojaksolla.  :Redface:

----------


## Assamies

Nallikarin linjan L17 (Knuutilankangas-Nallikari) autoja tullut nyt pongausvihkoon/ajokalenteriin peräti 4 eri autolla ajoa. Yksi näistä on edellä mainitsemani #35. Samaten on 4 eri autolla tehtyjä ajohavaintoja tapahtunut linjalla 13. 

Pyhisin (su) tosiaan linja 11:n, Puolivälinkankaalta palaava auto muuntuu keskustassa 17:ksi. Auton #136 nähty tällä tavalla ainakin toimineen.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 0:15 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 0:07 ----------

Tivolin 10 huvilaitteen käyttökerran tiketti ostettu. Hinta 30. Se, ettei uusia laitteita ollut, oli lievä pettymys. Viime kesän (-12) uutuuslaite MegaFlip on käymättä. Sen olin ristinyt "Pirunkouraksi". Laite pyörittää matkustajiaan akselin ympäri horisontaalisesti 360' - joten siinä voivat pikkuesineet sekä silmälasit saada kyytiä sekä pudottuaan maahan, uudelleenmuokkausta.  :Twisted Evil:  > (  :Evil or Very Mad:  )

----------


## Assamies

Linjoilla 12 sekä 16 tapahtunut ajoa 4:llä eri autolla. Laitattaneen tähän näkyville, kun talvikausi vaihtuu kesäkauteen. Se koittaa taasen jälkehen huomenen.

Nallikarin linja 17 ollut nyt kohtalaisen kiitettävällä (runsaalla) käytöllä, alkukankeuksien jälkeen.

Linjalla 61P nähtiin Huippujen telillinen Setra JGB-776. Tämä taisi olla perjantaina.

Oululippu eli OuluCard:in lataus kallistui tänään 2,50!  :Mad:  Seutulippu taasen "vain" 2 (73e -> 75e)...  :Eek: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:38 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:34 ----------

Kolmessa huvilaitteessa käyty, ja ne voin toki mainitakin! 1. -Dark Ride (yllättävän kesy, vähän ylläreitä: eli "shokkeja", kauhuepisodeja...) 2. -Roller Coaster (wanha cunnon perinteinen wuoristorata)  :Biggrin:  3. -Giant Wheel (edelleen kuulu & huimaavan korkea maailmanpyörä-klassikko, yllättävän pitkä ajoaika: 3 kierrosta & pysähdys huipulla - rahalle tosi tasokas vastine)  :Wink: 

Tämän lisään sen vuoksi, että käytin kaupunkibusseja Tivoliin päästäkseni ja sieltä palatessani. Linja 17:n merkitys on erittäin keskeinen!

----------


## Assamies

Tänään päättämälleni ajokaudelle, kaikessa sen lyhykäisyydessään ja siitä huolimatta: 5 eri autolla tapahtunutta ajoa linjalla L17. Vallinneet sääolosuhteet, sekä Suomen Tivolin läsnäolo tähän kaikkein keskeisimmät syyt.  :Very Happy:  

"Ajokalenteria" ei olisi enää kannattanut vaihtaa tähän aikaan, mutta entisen merkinnät "alkoivat jo lievästi pursuilemaan". Osa merkityistä aikatauluista (hyvin, jopa erittäin pieni osa koko osuuksista) on annettu omaan arkistoon ja paikallisen maakunta-arkiston käyttöön. Junaliput ovat siellä ja suunnilleen melkein kaikki viimen vuoden käytetyt junaliput.

Kirjoitan tästä lyhyesti omaan säikeeseeni juna-ajoista.  :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## Assamies

Eilettäinkin käyntiä Tivolissa, tarkemmin Suomen Tivoli, eli Sariolan viihdesuvun ylläpitämä huvittelulafka... Laiteajoja 2: Twister & MegaHipHop. Tämänikäiselle kaiffarille on sopivia laitteita suhteellisen vähän, kun kaikki hurjimmat enää oikein kunnolla sovellu...  :Embarassed:  Vielä on käyttämäti 5 laitelippua, ne voisi #sijoittaa kohteisiin: Autorata, MusikExpress - tai ehkä jopa MegaFlip. MegaFlipiin mentäessä pitäisi jättää pois kaikki irtain tavara...

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:04 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:54 ----------

Tänään juuri aivan vasta postiluukkuun kolahtaneessa Autismi-lehdessä: sivun mittainen kertomukseni, jossa esittelen nämä kaksi henkilökohtaista keskustelu- ja havainnointiketjuani. Eli junapongaukset sekä tämän onnikkapongausten ketjun. Kaukoliikenne ja tilausajot jäänevät vähemmälle huomiolle. En muistanut sitä, että näitä #ketjujani onkin kaikkiaan 3 kpl.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:13 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:54 ----------

Neljän & viiden havainnon linjapongauksiani, ajalta: 6.5. - 3.6.-13:

Linja 12: #29, #9, #104, #108, #139 & #152 (6 kpl eri autoja ko. linjalle, 1/4 reittiosuuksista ajamatta)
Linja 13: #71, #149, #10 & #104 (4 autoa & samaten, 1/4 reitin osuuksista kokonaan ajamatta)
Linja 16: #47, #148, #150 & #138 (vain 1/4 reittipätkistä ajettu, jolta kaikki havainnot - erityistä: A138:n esiintyminen tällä reitillä, kulkee yleensä vakioidusti linjalla 14)
Linja 17: #42, #35, #77, #148 & #136 (havainnot ½ reitistä: 2 ajettu, 2 ajamatta - kalusto vaihtunut usein, joskin useimmiten lienee ollut A35)

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:20 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:54 ----------

Kolme eri havaintoa poimittu linjoilta 4, 5 & 8.

Linja 4: #137, #135 & #105. Linja 5: #27, #103 #50. Linja 8: #9, #53 & #144.

Linja 8 on kaapuntilaaselle hyvin käyttökelpoista kamaa, Tuiran biitsille mentäessä...  :Cool:   :Cool:

----------


## Assamies

Ei ajettu tänään. Uusi kesäkausi voimaan. Linjat supistuneet merkitsevästi, hinnat taasen eivät. :Icon Frown: 
(OuluCardin/OuluLipun hintaan, juuri tullut +2,50  korotus!)  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Mielestäni vakava epäkohta, maksaa täyttä hintaa n. 1/3 tarjonnasta: linjojen suhteen kesäisin! :Mad:

----------


## Assamies

Uutta kautta availtua, usein ajoin. 4:ää linjaa tullut käytettyä. Osaa näistä kahteen eri suuntaan.

Näissä ei mitään kovin erityistä liene. Linjoilla 1, 8, 12, 19 tullut sähläihtyä lähinnä.

Edellisen eli edeltävän ajokauden mainitut merkinnät, tapahtuivat lähinnä pääasiassa 22. pvän jälkeisesti eli 22.5.-13.

---
Asiaan liittymättömästi, syvästi ilahdutti mieltä: wanhan koulukawerin (samalla myöskin junatutun) kohtaaminen!!!  :Wink:   :Cool:

----------


## Assamies

Linjaa 16 tullut nyt "kohtalaisesti" käyteltyä. Kesäkausina linjailee 17 linjaa 7 korvaten, Intiön kautta - ja samalla myöskin jokirantaa pitkin seuraten. Eiliseen jalkapallo-otteluun liittyen: m-p otteluun paikallisbussilla.  :Smile:

----------


## Assamies

_Kajaani_ssa tänään käytyä. 13. päivän tuoreitten iloisten uutisten kera. Mm. Lohtajalla pyörittyä tuli (paikallisen pysäkkejä/linjoja pitkinkin), en saanut näkyviin paikallisen liikennettä Pohjolankadullakaan. :Icon Frown: 

Mainittakoon, että työkeikalla ja h-autolla liikkeellä, ei yksin - mutta kiireisesti. Tämä rajoitti paljon pongausta, vaikka l-as. kautta kuljettiinkin. :Frown: 

Iloiset uutiset tulivat Ylen paikallisradiosta, ja Radio Kajaustakin kuuntelin. Tämän kohta jo kuluneen päivän  "hyvä sanoma" tarkoitti tilausta Transtechin Kajaanin (ent. Otanmäen) tehtaille. 40 raitiovaunuyksikköä tilattu HKL:lle, ja niistä #1. valmistunut juuri tänäpänä. :Redface:

----------


## Assamies

Edellinen viesti ei oikeastaan olisi tähän yhteyteen kuuluva ollut. Enhän ajanut edes bussilla!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Tänään saatu ajettua linjan 17 kaikilla osuuksilla. Todellisuudessa yksi ajo tapahtui päätepysäkiltä päätepysäkille. Meikäläisen oloissa suhteellisen harvinaista!  :Surprised: 

Su-ajossa viimeisellä linja 17:n vuorolla, palaa auto taas 11:ksi. Näin tapahtui viime su, jolloin palailin Tivolista vika-vuorolla eli pv. vimppa-ajolla.

Linjalla 12 tapahtunut ässäbingo: 5 eri autolla tehtyä ajoa, ja yhdellä neljännes-reitin osuudella. :Cool: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:05 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:09 ----------

(duplikaattiviesti poistettu)
---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:06 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:09 ----------

^Syy käyntiin eli ko. linjan/17 käyttöön: ohjaajien suvijuhla eli Juhannuksen preliminääri. Siellä näkyi "assipiireistäkin" tuttuja naamoja sekä uusia ohjaajia. Tilaisuus kesti n. 2t. En ollut itse aivan alusta asti. Pyöräillen olisi matkasta tullut turhan pitkä.

Linja 17 "ei ihan lähelle heittänyt" kuitenkaan. Mutta eihän pikku kävelykään toki mitenkään pahitteeksi ole!  :Surprised: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:09 ----------

Jk. -eipäs tullut se runokirjakaan sitten mukaan... Ja toistakin ollaan jo tekeillään...  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Assamies

Linjoilla 12 ja 13 siis tapahtunut *ässäbingot*. Linjalla 12, on autolla #139 ajettu linjan kaikilla osilla. Se ei tarkoita kuitenkaan koko reitin ajamista kauttaaltaan.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:41 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:37 ----------

Linja 12:n ässä-ajo: #152, #139, #90, #71 & #67.

Linja 13:n vastaava *värisuora*/*pongausbingo*: #90, #104, #95, #62 & #106. Viimeinen pongaus haettiin oikein hakemalla vartavasten, tekemällä turhia tarpeettomia ajoja. :Eek: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:37 ----------

Yritänkin huolehtia saamaan, siihen tulevaan lehtijuttuun näkyville: tämän portaalin nettiosoitteen. Osviitaksi kaikille asiasta kiinnostuneille. :Smile:

----------


## Assamies

Järkyttävä havainto: auto A138 oli tänään linjalla 17.  :Surprised:  Niinikään auto A140 nähty "oudolla linjalla" (aiemmin, eikä suinkaan tänään: nähty A140 "vakiolinjallaan" L20). Eiköhän tuo ollut linja 8. Linjaa 14 operoinut tänään auto #148. Merkinnät "#" ja "A" tarkoittavat tässä tietty samaa.

Peruste edelliselle ällistelylle: tavantakaa ovat #138 operoinut L14:aa. Ja #140 L20:a.  :Confused:

----------


## Assamies

Päivän uusi tuore uutinen tietää kertoa, Oulun seudun joukkoliikenteestä: kerrankin jotain todella positiivista! :Redface: 

Paikallistason bussiliikennettä lisätään +10%. Uusia linjoja perustetaan, toivottavasti myöskin kaupungin sisäisiä poikittaislinjoja -- joita juuri nyt ei oikeastaan ole.

Linjojen vuorovälit tihenevät, ja ehkä lentokenttäyhteyskin paranee toivotusti...  :Confused:  Tämä koskee linjaa L19. Talvisin päivätunteina linja operoi 3x/tasatunti. Eli vuoroväli on silloin 20 min.

Kesäinen yllätys koitti, ja mutta samalla yksi ilmiökin sai hyvin pätevän selityksen. Osa linja L3:n vuoroista päättää Herukasta Frantzénin pysäkille. Näin juuri kävi eilettäinkin. Ehken huomannut katsoa linjakylttiä riittävän tarkasti.  :Embarassed: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:55 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:48 ----------

^-Olen nyt ollut jokseenkin tasan 8 vuotta Oulun seudun bussiliikenteen aktiivi ja vakituinen käyttäjä. Ehkä tekemäni "matkustustyö" saapi nyt tällä tapaa, mitä parhaimman ja rikkaimman palkinnon..! (?) :Biggrin:  :Very Happy: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:05 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:48 ----------

^Mm. yliopistoväki on tätä muutosta hanakasti ollut vaatimassa. Tiedän paikallisten bussilinjojen merkityksen yliopisto-elämälle. Ja tämä koskee paljoa muutakin, kuin vain pelkkäää "vappu-teekkarointia"!

Joitain yliopistolinjoja, joita minäkin olen käyttänyt & joskus pelkkään fiilistelyyn. Ts. tehdään matka yliopiston pysäkille Linnanmaalle, vailla mitään oikeaa todellista merkitystä.

Linjoja Linnanmaan yo-campukselle: 4, 5, 6, 7, 16, 19, 22, 39. Osa operoi kesäisin, kuten: 4, 16, 19. Ref. Wikipedia - Oulun Liikenne: http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oulun_liikenne

----------


## Assamies

Turhaa hortoilua ja päätöntä ajelua viime päivinä, miltei pakkomielteista. Busseilla *kruisailu* ei kuitenkaan ihan kokoaikaista taikka päätoimista. Vaan paljon koituu turhia edestakaisia ajoja, ja useimmiten jonkun turhan pongauksen vuoksi.

Oma käytäntö tietää kertoa, että juuri jonkun tietyn auton saaminen "kohdalleen" on usein hyvin kuluttavaa, aikaa ja vaivaa vievää ja turhauttavaakin. Pääasiassa tuo tavoiteltu auto pitäisi nähdä ensin, esim. jollain toisella bussilla ajaessa tai jos odottelee pysäkillä jotakin toista bussia.

Olen tehnyt usein ajoja sitenkin, että vaihtanut "siltä oikealta" linjan autolta, johonkin toiseen - joka ei vie perille aluksi aiottuun päämäärään. Näin matka-aikaa pääsee kertymään kosolti lisää. Yksi tunti tulee siinä hyvin helposti "hukkaan kulutettua aikaa".  :Eek:   :Embarassed:

----------


## Assamies

Kuopiossa & Jyväskylässä nähty ohimennen yksi paikallisliikenteen bussi. Pannaan niitä paremmin tähän ylös, kun havaintovihko käsissä. Oulussa on auto #139 ollut "kovalla käytöllä", nimittäin "sattunut eteen" useampana kertana.

----------


## Assamies

Nordic Rotors - SE-JIA
http://www.nordicrotors.com/SE-JIA

^Vieraita eilen Oys:in heko-paikalla Oulussa. Oli ilta-aikaa, kuvia oteltiin. Luulin Ruotsista saapuneen vieraan olleen ensin Sikorsky S-76. Tämähän ei taasen voisi pitää niin sitten millään muotoa paikkaansa.

Pongailtiin Oysin Etelärinteen pysäkeillä busseja. Linjalla 13 nähty autot #104 & #106.

Kopteri oli siis suhteellisen kookas, ja datan mukaan paljastui ranskalais-valmisteiseksi. Tyyppi: Aérospatiale AS365 N3 Dauphin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:42 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:34 ----------

*Sepe* on nykyään _FinnHEMS-FH50_, tyyppiä Eurocopter EC135 (ilmailurekisterissä: OH-HCP).  :Arrow:  Nordic Rotors - Search results for Oulu University Hospital (EFHO), Finland http://www.nordicrotors.com/search.p...%29%2C+Finland & Nordic Rotors - OH-HCP http://www.nordicrotors.com/reg/OH-HCP/4121

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:54 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:34 ----------

OH-HCP:n edeltäjä olisi verkkoviitteen mukaan: OH-HCL. Verkkolähde: Lääkäri- ja pelastushelikopteri Sepe | Facebook https://fi-fi.facebook.com/sepe.auttaa

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:57 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:34 ----------

Tässä olen minäkin mukana ollut!  :Very Happy:  SPR: Lakeus-Ea  :Arrow:  Tyrnävän ensiapuryhmä tutustumiskäynnillä | RedNet http://rednet.punainenristi.fi/node/8505 & Uutiset | RedNet http://rednet.punainenristi.fi/node/730/news

----------


## Assamies

Jyväskylässä olisikin ollut mainio mahdollisuus pongata paikallista joukkoliikennettä! Siitä olisi kuitenkin tullut turhan rasittavaa, ja jätettiin tästä syystä se tekemättä.

Oulussa pitkästä aikaa, eilen tapahtunut "ässäbingo". Linjan 1 yhdellä neljännesreitillä on ajettu seuraavat 5 eri autoa: #142, #141, #16, #135 (vakio linja 3:n kulkupeli) sekä #53.

A16 on ollut monella muulla linjalla, ainakin joskus 8:lla. A53 taas nähty ja ajettu ainakin linjalla 13 aiempana.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:04 ----------

Jkl nähtyä: Carruksen teli-Vega #498. Korpilahden suuntaan: #420 & #760. Kulku- taikka reittitietoja, havaintopaikkaa ei erikseen ilmoiteta. Linjalla 16 nähty #460.

Kuopiossa näin tullessa Kuo; junan ikkunasta järvisillalla linja 31:lla olleen auton #43.

----------


## Assamies

Tänään ajettua: linjalla 16 molempiin suuntiin. *"Manipuloidut" pongaukset tehtiin*_ -> merkintä, joka ei ole #1 ensimerkintä reitin osuudella tehdylle ajolle_. Linjan vakiokalustona ovat tätä kirjoitettaessa autot #150 & #151. Joista siis kummallakin ajettu, ja tämä vahventaa aiempia havaintoja. Nämä ovat yhteneväisiä.

Eilen näkyi linjalla 12 auto #2. Tänään tuo "kakonen" olikin linjalla 3. Autoa #2 ajeltu linjalla 8, jossa yhteydessä onkin hyvin paljon katu- & kaupunkikuvassa näkyillyt.

----------


## Assamies

Eilen ajettua, osa 2.

Kempeleeseen kulkeva linja 9 (Saarela-Kempele). Ajettu kumpaankin kulkusuuntaan, osuudella Oulu keskusta - Kempele. Ajetut autot: #143 & #149.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 8:41 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 8:22 ----------

Eilettäin ajeltua, osa 3:

Linjan 12 *ässäbingo*. Tarkoitetusti tehty "turha ajo" tämän "bingorivin" saamiseksi. Seuraava "5:n suora" esitetään: #139, #90, #67, #152 & #62. Olisi ollut tilaisuus ajella myöskin autoa #2 samaan suuntaan, mutta tämä "tilaisuus meni ohi".

Kyseessä siis linjan 12 yksi 1/4-reittiosuus.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 8:44 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 8:22 ----------

^-mietitty hieman, että onko tuo "lottorivi" edes oikein. Bongausvihkoa eli ajokalenteria tarkistettu toisesta kohtaan, se osoitti ettei virheitä olisi ollut tapahtunut tehdyissä merkinnöissä. :Smile:  Ajetut ajomerkinnät ovat oikeita -eikä vääristeltyjä, ja todellisesti tehtyjä ajohavaintoja. :Very Happy:

----------


## Assamies

^Seuraavana päivänä (edellisestä) näkyi tuo samainen "kakonen" linjalla 9. Siis linja 9, auto #2. Tuo BZU-402; todellinen jokalinjan höylä..!  :Twisted Evil:   :Arrow:  Oso - Oulun seudun onnikat > BZU-402 http://koti.mbnet.fi/oso/kortti.php?haku=BZU-402

----------


## Assamies

Ajokausi päättyy 23.7.-13. Silloin on myös määrätty ajokalenterin pito päättyväksi ja pongausalusta vaihdettavaksi.  :Twisted Evil: 

Kuluneella vk.lla saatu täytetty kaikki kohdat (aikatalulun 4 eri osuutta) linjoilta 4 sekä 20. Koko reitin osuutta ei ole tietenkään ajettu. Eihän seutukortin latauskaan ole voimassa!  :Mad: 

Linjalla 8 joitain manipuloituja eli hieman vääristeltyjä pongauksia.  :Embarassed: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:00 ----------

Autot eli ajohavainnot, linja 4: #53, #137, #105. Auto #105:llä tehty yksi ajo (ed.-tak.) Annalanrantaan Kolehmaisentiellä. Rantaan matkaa pysäkiltä n. hieman yli 500 m. Tehtiin rantatsekkausta, kysessä on yleisestä käytöstä poistunut uimaranta. Kaupunki on sen poistanut, ja osin siellä olleen mittavan luokkaisen ilkivallankin takia.  :Mad: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:00 ----------

Linjalla 8 ajetut autot ovat: #53, #144, #77, #62 & #153. Lkm= 5 kpl. Reitin kaikille 4:lle osuudelle on merkitty ajoja. Jotkin ajot merkitty epätodenmukaisesti, mutta sentänsä erillismerkinnöin. Joitain ajoja esim. Toivoniemestä taikka Tuiran taskusta (Merikoski) keskustaan, taikka korkeintaan Lintulan-Höyhtyän liepeille.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:11 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:00 ----------

Linjan 20 ajetut autot ovat taasen: #146, #140 (vakio standardi peli L20:lla) - sekä #103, #2 & #32. Autojen lkm=5 kpl.

----------


## Assamies

Lisäksi edelliseen, yllä olevaan: ilmoitetaan että autoa #105 on ajettu linjan 4 jokaisella aikatauluun merkityllä osuudella. Näitä on siis 4.

Samaten on: linja 3:n "kaikki rintamaosuudet tullut taisteltua". Oman hätäisen ja tarkistamattoman arvion mukaan, olisi 3/4 osuuksista tullut ajeltua autoa #135. Tarkistetaan sekä tarvitessa tätä tietoa korjataan... :Confused: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 0:30 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 0:27 ----------

Linja 3:n ajetut autot: #33, #147, #135, #145 & #95. Autojen lkm= 5 kpl. Autoa #135 on todellakin ajettu merkintöjen mukaan, kiistatta (ts. "kikkailematta", merkintöjä manipuloimatta) 3/4 osuuksista.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 0:41 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 0:27 ----------

Tulkinnallisuus tähän yhteyteen syntyy, kun aletaan arvuuttelemaan "keskustan" määritelmää. Pitäisikö pongaukset jakaa tarkoin, tietyn "jaottavan" pysäkin suhteen...?

Tähän mainituissa pongauksissa olen kertonut, jos "poikkeavani säännöstä". Pitäisikö määritellä tarkemmin, esim. Toripakan pysäkiltä poikkeavat ajot?

Huom.: -aikataulumerkintöjen pysäkit ovat usein Toripakasta olevat seuraavat pysäkit. Kulkusuuntia on silloin tasan 2 kpl. Tuiran kautta tulevat linjat: 1, 19, sekä Kuvernööriltä saapuva 9 menevät etelään kohti Oulunsaloa ja Kempelettä. Linja 9 ei nykyään enää Oulujokea ylitä, kuten joskus ennen. Opiskeluaikoina kulkee lisäksi "ylkkärilinja" 22. Muut linjat menevät kohti Rautatieasemaa (eräs pysäkki Rautasaari).

Pongausten manipuloinnit ovat lähinnä liittyneet "pitkiin ajoihin" - joissa tietty pongauskohta on ylitetty, mutta vastaava merkintä on jo olemassa.  :Confused:

----------


## Assamies

Sirkus on saapunut kaapuntiin niin... Sirkus Finlandian ensiesitys koitti eilen klo 19.00. :Biggrin:  :Wink: 

www.sirkusfinlandia.fi Sirkustelua kestää n. 1 vk tasan, toiminut alk. v.-76. Muistelen joskus sekari-luvulla käyneeni katsomassa.  :Confused:   :Confused: 

& kaikki ekoihimiset; bussilla päässöö... Linjoilla 12 & 13. :Redface:

----------


## Assamies

_Kansallis-Sirkus_ viipyy sunnuntaihin. Pysäkkien likeisistä autopaljouksista päätellen; onkin ollut sangen suosittu...  :Wink: 

Linjan 13 kaikki osuudet tullut ajettua. Autoa #104 ajettu jokaisella aikatauluun merkityllä osuudella. Tämä vaatii siis vähintäin 4 eri ajoa minimissään.

Täsm.: -sekä yhdellä tietyllä reitillä, jotain tiettyä autoa käsittäen tehdyt ajot; sekä koko reitin kaikkien osuuksien ajot.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:24 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:17 ----------

Päivitystietoa tarjotaan linja 13:n autotietoihin. Seuraavat ajettu, ja tässä ei tarkemmin määrittelemään lähdetä: #90, #104, #95, #62, #106, #76 & #79. Autojen lkm= 7 kpl yht.

----------


## Assamies

Autoa #32 ajettu linjalla 13; mikä nostaa auto-lkm:n luvun 8:aan.

Heko/saku-kopteri SE-JIA nähty toistamiseen Oysin hekojen kentällä. Näkövisuaalinen havainto ei täysin varma, mutta hyvin todennäköinen. Kopteri vaikuttaa Sepeä kookkaammalta. Havaittu liikkuvasta bussista tämä juttu.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:14 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:10 ----------

Ajettu ennemmin, tänä kuluvana suvena "Koksareitten" #32: linjalla 20. Havaittu linjalla 4, muttei ajettu. Rn. tieto: UYJ-632.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:15 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:10 ----------

Oso-dataa tästä: Oso - Oulun seudun onnikat > UYJ-632 http://koti.mbnet.fi/oso/kortti.php?haku=UYJ-632

----------


## Assamies

Sirkusteltua siis tullut tultua. Eilen Kansallis-Sirkuksessa, eikä siihen bussiyhteyksiä tarvittu. Ajot olleet nyt jonkin verran tauolla. Ajokalenteria elikkäste "merkkaus-alustaa" ei ole tullut vaihdettua.

Näillä seuraavilla yhteyksillä päässee kaikkein kätevimmin sirkusta katsotaan. Tämänpäivän sekä huomiset esitykset alkavat tasatunnein. Nuo ajat olivat klo 14.00 sekä 18.00. Arkisin oli siis vain yksi näytäntö ja se alkoi klo 19.00. Tiedot tarkistettu.

Linja 13: lähesty kohdetta, siis Ylimaan kenttää etelä-suunnasta. Jalohaukan pysäkkiä seuraavalla, jättäydy pois bussista. Se voi olla Nuolihaukka, mutten tästä täysi varma ole. Auto on aikataulun mukaan laskettuna, Jalohaukalla klo xx.43. Käytännössä yleensä kuitenkin n. xx.45. Oikealta pysäkiltä ei Sirkukseen kovin pitkä matka, vain n. 50 m.

Linja 12: lähesty kohdetta; Ylimaan kenttää pohjois-suunnasta. Oikea pysäkki on juuri tasan Sirkuksen kohdalla. Auto saapuu pysäkille n. klo xx.40-43. Näin ollen sinulle jää vielä hyvää aikaa.

----------


## Assamies

Milteipä järkytys oli havaita; tuttuakin tutumpi auto #139 linjalla 3. Yleensä lähes likipitäen aina esiintynyt linjalla 12, eikä juuri milläkään muulla.

----------


## Assamies

Tivolissa käynti Kemissä. Mentiin junalla, joten kerrotaan siitä oikeammassa tredissä (thread - keskustelunsäie).

Torniossa nähtiin telibussi paikallisliikentestä. Pikainen havainto ei kovin kummoisia tunnisteita antanut. Ihmetetyttämään jäi reittikilven mukaan Röyttään päin matkalla olevasta -taikka sieltä palavaasta teliautosta. Autossa näytti olevan trikolori-värit: sini-puna-valkea. LTN käyttänee juuri tätä yhdistelmää; olisikos kyseessä kenties vielä maalaamaton Ruotsin tuontibussi..?  :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## Assamies

Linjan 13 eräs neljännes ajettua, seuraavilla merkinnöillä; #76, #104, #106, #79 & #26. Kaikki ajot ovat varmistettuja sekä manipuloimattomia "tosiajoja". Varttireitti ajettu todellisuudessa näillä autoilla, joita edellä mainittuna.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:06 ----------

Syysaikataulukin tullut jakeluun; sekin siis myös hankittu. Bussiajon manipulointi voi tulla siten, että jos esim. ajaa pidempään kuin aikonut. Ja tämä "jatkettu" osuus merkitään sitten ajoksi, jos ei ennen sitä tehty.

Noin viikon verran ollut, jokseenkin "ajamatonta aikaa". Olisi toisaalta ollut hyvä mahdollisuus, saada kerättyä uusia havaintoja. Ehkä jonkin *"tshortin"* (ven.: _piru_, _tsjort_) väsyminen & mielenkiinnon menetys ollut suurin syypää tähän tahattomaan taukoon.  :Embarassed:

----------


## Assamies

Nyt ei ole aikatauluvihkoa mukana; mutta linjalla 12 pitäisi oleman tapahtunut tupla-ässäajo. Tuplapongaus tarkoittaa kahta linjan vartti-osuutta, jossa yli 5 ajoa. Mm. autoilla #26 & #41 ajettu. Oulussa palailtu ma talviaikatauluun. Tarkistellaan näitä pongauksia reissulta palattua.  :Smile:  (Autoa #16 näkyillyt linjalla 13 kesäkaudella)  :Wink:

----------


## Assamies

Jyväskylässä tarjoutui tänään oikein hyvä mahdollisuus tehdä paikallisliikenteen havaintoja eli pongauksia. Ei sitä sitten sateessa kuitenkaan tehdä jakseltu...  :Embarassed:  Jyväskylän Liikenteen paikallisbusseja nähty; nyt kuitenkin lukuisa määrä.  :Redface:

----------


## Assamies

Viikon mittaisen ajamattoman tauon jälkeen on käynnistetty uusi havaintojakso. Ensiajo oli linja 20:n #67. Jatkoa seurasi, linja 12:n #108. :Redface:  Havaintojaksolla on wanha lataus edelleen woimassa. Talviaikataulu nyt voimassa, josta syystä lähinnä kesäkauden havaintojaksosta kehkeytyi huomattavan pitkä.  :Embarassed:  Lisätään pari "ässäajoa" tähän heti myöhempänä.  :Smile: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:08 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:53 ----------

^Linja 12: osuus 1/4: #139, #90, #67, #152 & #62. Osuus 2/4: #71, #139, #77, #62 & #26. Osuus 3/4: #152, #139, #90, #71, #67, #41, #62 & #26. Osuus 4/4: #139, #152, #71, #53 & #26. Jokaisella osuudella laskettu olevan vähintäin eri autoja viisi kpl.  :Redface:

----------


## Assamies

:Frown: / (tarpeeton viestin osa poistetaan)

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:52 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:52 ----------

Uusi havaintojaksokin on pyörähtänyt mukavasti käyntiin, sekä useilla havainnoilla. Havaintomitta jää määrässään kuitenkin suhteellisen suppeaksi.  :Sad:  Useita uusia, ennen kokemattomia ajoyhdistelmiä löydetty ja ajettu. Pongausvihko menee kokonaan täysin uusia, sillä useita "tiiviisti lukittuneita" asioita menee kokonaan uusiksi. Autoasetelma mennyt lähes kokonaan uusiksi.

Tämä tahtoo sanoa tähän: kun näit pysäkillä taikka muualla tien päällä tietyn bussiauton: saatoin auton numerosta päätellä sen, että millä linjalla tuo auto oikein oli.

Vertauksen vuoksi: minä tein eilen sattuneen, erään kerran erehdyksen. Luin linjakilven väärin. Bussin pysäkille tuloajasta, olisi pitänyt pystyä tuo linja päättelemään. Minulle sattuu erehdyksiä, kyllä hyvin usein. Joko tavalla taikka toisella.  :Sad: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:55 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:52 ----------

Oulun seudun julkisliikenteestä ei vieläkään selvää sopivaa "ankkuroitua" päätöstä...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:59 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:52 ----------

Uusi ajokausi aloitettu vahvasti; kaksi eri reittiä käsittävää osuutta kahdella merkinnällä. Useita reittiosuuksia merkitty. "Peruslinjoja" eli struktuurin kannalta katsoen merkittäviä linjoja aloiteltu ajamaan & käymään läpi. Mikä on sitten mitäkin? Mikä on minkin asian lähtöasetelma? Mikä on tavoite, päämäärä? Millä keinoin saavutteeseen pyritään?

Oma lähtökohtakin on, jo ihan käytännön pakostakin: hieman narsistisen sorttinen.  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Assamies

Viimeisin tilausajelu oli samalla myöskin OuBus:in ensiajelu. Ajo tehty tänään, destinaatio Sanginjoen Lemmenpolku. Sekä meno että paluu tehty samalla autolla. Kalustona OuBus:in MB413 CDi, rno: SLZ-576. Väritys kokovalkea, eikä operaattoritunnusta taikka sisäistä järjestystunnusta - "juoksevaa nroa" näkyvillä missään. Paikkaluku 18.

Auto löytyy kyllä haulla BussiDatasta kuvineen. Hakukriteerinä: OuBus.

Matka sujui muutoin oikein mukavasti, eikä hiekkatien kuoppaisuuskaan suuremmin menoa haitannut. Kyseessä siis erityistilausmatka, jonka matkakustannukset olivat tasan 10/hlö (osanottaja).

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:11 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:08 ----------

^Merkitty tähän ketjuun, kohteen läheisyyden ja matkan lyhykäisyyden takia. Sen vuoksi ei katsottu aiheellisena, laittaa tätä havaintoa kaukoliikenteen joukkoon. Etsin omaa tiluri-ajeluitteni ketjua, vaan en sellaista löytämään kyennyt.  :Embarassed:

----------


## Assamies

Käyty tänään OuluHallissa musikaalissa; esitystä _Oulun Tuomaa_ seuraamassa. Cityläisittäin_ mepa (m-p)_ cityliikenteen bussilla. Kulkuvälineenä Citylinja B:n -7. Huippujen autokalusto sisäisesti täysin numeroimatonta. Loppuosan erotteena käytetään erillistunnuksia seuraavasti: -52, -6, -7, sekä -8. Nämä ovat rekisteritunnuksen loppunrot.  :Twisted Evil: 

Erityishuomio: citylinja B pysähtyy juuri OuluHallin edessä. Ajopäivät ma-pe. Viim. vuoro Medipoliksesta klo 21.05. Ref: Oulun Citybussi / B-linja http://www.ouluncitybussi.fi/fi/b-linja/

----------


## Assamies

Muutoin mainion hyvä päivä, uhkasi tänään valua kokonaan hukkaan.  :Sad:  Käytiin tekemässä mutka _Nalsku_ssa eli Nallikarissa. Alue rakennettu tänä kesänä kokonaan uudelleen lähes, ja rantapaviljonki vielä rakennustöiden suhteen pahoin kesken.

Linja 17:n #92 ajettu, ja hieman tätä aiemmin #35. Rantakuvia oteltu merellisestä auringonlaskusta, suoraan bussin takaikkunasta.  :Cool: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:56 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:50 ----------

Uutta kautta tälle kuluvalle syyskauden ajoille, käynnistelty muutoin: näin uuteen alkuun nähden - suhteellisen tehokkaasti. Useita linjayhdistelmiä on vaihtunut. Esim. #140 ajaa linjaa 14, ja #138 linjaa 20, eli ovat "vaihtaneet paikkaa".

Pitkään kestänyt linjayhdistelmä linjalla 1: niinikään täysin vaihtunut. Autopari #107 & #137 huolehtivat nykyisellään, tästä tasatunneittain kulkevasta linjasta. Tavallisimmin sen autot kohtaavat keskenään Tuirassa, Merikosken taskussa.

Termillä #linjayhdistelmä; tarkoitetaan tietyllä linjalla kulkevaa tiettyä linja-autoa, joka on yksilöity numeraalisesti.

Ilman lämpötila oli tänä kuluvan kuun eli elokuun vimppa pänä; suunnilleen luokkaa +17'C. Mikä lienee erittäin kiiteltävä, leppoisa kesän vika päivän ajokeli - mihin tahansa. :Wink:  Täällä Oulussa, aurinko paistanut suunnilleen koko päivän - osaksi likipitäin pilvettömältä, tuulettomalta taivaalta käsin.  :Cool:

----------


## Assamies

Joitain, siten kutsuttuja #talvilinjoja - on saatu "käynnistettyä". Eli näitten ajaminen alkanut.  :Smile: 
Jotkin linjat siis todella struktuurisesti kovin muuttuneet; kuten edelläkin on tullut kertoiltua.
Jotain sentään on entisellään pysytellyt; kuten esim. linja 32. Sen vakiokalustona pyörii edelleen autopari #8 & #75. Scania Scaloja kumpainenkin.  :Redface: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:44 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:40 ----------

Linja 4:n ajostruktuuri näyttäisi vaihtuneen. Autoilla #142 & #152 on jo tällä linjalla ajettu. Auto #142 oli ennen ollut vakioidusti, linjalla 1 - sekä #152 vakituinen vehje sekin, linjalla 12.

----------


## Assamies

Haaparannalla mainio tilaisuus; päästä pongaamaan muuatta paikallista suuruutta; *RingLinjen*iä. _Velj. Salmelan #52_ (-joka muuten Wanha Kunnon Wiimalainen!) nähty kohti Haaparannan bussiasemaa. Pongauskohta rajamerkki, valtioitten välinen maaraja.  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Assamies

Otan jälleen erivapauden; lähteä *ripustelemaan tähtiä rintapieliini*.  :Twisted Evil:  Ässäajoa tiettävästi tehtynä kahdella eri reittiosuudella. Pätkät ovat rinnakkaislinjoja (via Oys).  :Cool: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty 8.9.2013 klo 0:03 ---------- Previous Post was on 7.9.2013 at 23:57 ----------

Linja 12, yhden osion ajot seuraavasti: #101, #108, #97, #135 & #139. Viisi ajolle tuolle tietylle reitti-neljännekselle täyttynyt tänään.
Samoin linja 13, yhden aikataulun osion ajoja on kirjattu seuraavasti 6 kpl eri autoilla: #101, #149, #71, #91, #10 & #62.

Havaintojen todenperäisyyttä on tarkisteltu; esim. muilla näitten reittien osuuksiin kohdistuvilla vastaavilla merkinnöillä. Havaintojen pitäisi olla reaalisesti (faktapohjalta) katsoen oikeita, eikä millään muotoa vääristeltyjä. :Eek: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty 8.9.2013 klo 0:10 ---------- Previous Post was on 7.9.2013 at 23:57 ----------

Aikatauluvihkosesta kun löytyy virhemerkintöjä. Ne ovat korjattu kuitenkin, eli aiheeton ylipyyhitty. Linja 12:lla on ollut esim. auto #71; muttei sitä ajettu eräällä tietyllä reittipätkällä. Väärä merkintä on siten siksi korjattu. "Yhdistelmä" L12 - A71; merkitty kuitenkin ajettuna todenperäisesti toisaalla/eri reittiosuudella. :Smile:

----------


## Assamies

Uusia ajoja kirjattu. Tämä aikatauluvihkonen vaihdettaneen nopeassa tahdissa; ja vain yhden ajokauden jälkeen. Sisältää lisäksi lukuisia virhemerkintöjä. Nämä kaikki kuitenkin tarkistettu ja korjattu. Osa kuljettajista näyttää jo minut #naamalta tuntevan. Osa suhtautunee huvittuneesti, osa jopa kulmiaan kurtistaen, taikka muulla tavoin kielteisesti.  :Mad: 

Tässä ja nyt, haluan vielä kerran korostaa tässä sitä, etten minä olen mikään #linjojen kellokalle. Joka minuuttikello taskussaan menisi mittailemaan paikallisten bussilinjojen oikea-aikaisuutta. Teen vain havaintoja tekemistä bussiajeluista, eikä sitten siinä mitään muuta enää olekaan.  :Frown:

----------


## Assamies

Linjalla 13, sen eräällä aikatauluosuudella saavutettu jälleen viiden ajon sarja eri autoilla. Nämä ovat: #97, #62, #10, #32 & #11. Koskilinjat käyttää omissa autotunnisteissaan auton #-luvun edessä A-kirjainta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:18 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:15 ----------

Ajettua eilettäin: R-Lines eli Revon Turistiliikenne, #21 eli rno KMJ-589. Auto vaikutti Carrus Vega-tyyppiseltä. Auton sisustus hieman erikoinen, mutta kuitenkin hieno. Vain yhden pysäkkivälin mittainen ajo. Näitä tällaisia pyrin yleensä välttämään. Minimivaatimuksena olen koettanut pitää vähintäin kahta-kolmea pysäkkiväliä.  :Embarassed:   :Sad:

----------


## Assamies

Linja 12:n osaltakin täyttynyt toinen varttipätkä, eli reittineljännes. Näillä autoilla tehty tuolle osalle ajoja: #108, #139, #101, #79 & #16. Autolla #79 tehty myös yhden toisen edellä mainitun osuuden ajo. Tämä nostaa ajohavaintojen kokonaismäärän 6:een (ks. em./ko. osuuden kohtaa + havaintosarjaa).  :Very Happy:

----------


## Assamies

_Gentshina, alk. ven._= tark. alk. nuorta naista, neitosta - myöskin alh. (alentuvasti) viekoittelijaa, viettelijätärtä, vamppia. Suom. myös: _tsintsiina_.

Ks. lähemmin osiota: Kaukoliikenteen pongaukset.

Erik. huom.: -myös paikallisliikenteen busseissa, matkustaa paljon juuri tämän tyypin naisia. Liioittelen tätä kuvaelmaa tähän yhteyteen. Toisin sanoen: eräät henkilöt voivat käyttäytyä huomiota hyvinkin herättävällä tavalla, ja sitten - kun sellaista saavat vaikkapa vain "pitkään kestäneitten katseitten muodossa" - voivat lähestulkoot jopa tästä raivostua. Mielestäni tällainen käytös on hyvin ristiriitaista ja epäkypsää. Juuri tämä henkinen kypsymättömyys, kaiken koreilunhalun ohella: tässä sitten paljastuukin.

Minua itseäni tällainen "kimallekulttuuri" - eli "blingbling" - lähinnä vain suuresti huvittaa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 0:17 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 0:13 ----------

^Kaukoliikenteen osalta kirjaamaani tapahtumaan liittyen; aivan joka askel koko reissulla - oli sujunut kommelluksitta ja täysin sopusoinnussa ja ristiriidatta.

----------


## Assamies

Tänään _Muistikävelyllä_ poliisisaattuessa; luultavasti naamani tulee ehkä näkymään huomisen Kalevassa ja Ylen paikallisuutisissa. En ole varma sikäli, etten tätä "sataseen saakka varmaksi" mene tietämään.  :Confused:   :Confused: 

Tämä viesti on muutoin 1000./1 000:s viesti tähän palstaan. :Very Happy: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:20 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:17 ----------

Sain palkkioksi kahvilipun; joka on tänä päivänä käytettävä. En mennyt marssimaan minkään palkinnon toivossa... :Wink: 

Tänään syyskauden 2. Asperger-vertaistukiryhmän tapaaminen. Jonne tulen menemään paikallisliikenteen bussilla. :Redface: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:22 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:17 ----------

*^Muistimarssille* tulin paikallisliikenteen bussilla eli onnikalla; totta toki tietysti...

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:24 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:17 ----------

^^Täsmennetään tähän vielä sen verta, että nyt menossa valtakunnallinen muistiviikko. Tapahtumasarja aloitettiin eilen *Rovaniemeltä* -ja se etenee kohden etelän suuntaa.

----------


## Assamies

Kolmen päivän mittainen ajotauko pitkittynyt. Erään välttämättömän jutun vuoksi, piti poiketa käymään keskustassa. Bussireitin vuoksi siitä syntyi hieman polemiikkia. Asia kuitenkin sitten helposti ratkesi. Jouduin palailemaan tulosuuntaan nähden, noin parin pysäkin verran. Tämä oli aiheuttanut tulkintahankaluutta siinä.  :Sad: 

Näin ollen - esitän syvän paheksuntani sekä vastalauseeni: _Oulun kaupungin järjettömistä joukkomatkailusäännöksistä..!_  :Mad: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:36 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:34 ----------

Lisätään tähän se, vielä että: palasin keskustasta *zu Fûss*, eli_ per pedes_ - apostolinkyydillä. Tuo pitkähkö iltakävelyni oli samalla myöskin eräänlainen hiljainen protesti.

Tähän viitaten: joskus olin mahtaillut sillä, että kävellenkin pääsisi nopeammin Oulussa: kuin mitä joukkoliikenteellä/paikallisbussilla pääsisi...  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Twisted Evil: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:48 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:34 ----------

^-Kiistämätön totuus on se, ettei joukkoliikenne olisi pyöräilyä yhtään nopempaa. Esim. tietyltä matkalta n. 15 min.:ssa voi saavuttaa saman pisteen, mikä voisi viedä tietyltä joukkoliikenteen reitiltä n. 22-23 min. Tarkkoja testejä/laskelmia ei vielä tehty. Mutta tokihan aina sellainen on helppoa järjestää! :Eek:

----------


## Assamies

Ajotauko on pitkittynyt. Seutulippu käytiin lataamassa vasta 1.10.-13, klo 20.11. Avausajo eli kortin käytön avannut yhteys oli linjan 13 auto #62.

Sen jälkeen käyty Alppilassa keilaamassa, vertaisten seurassa. Tulos oli niin kehno, ettei siitä kannata edes puhua.  :Sad:  Yhteys: linja 12; autot #108 & #139. Myös linja 23 operoi Alppilan kautta.  :Wink: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:37 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:34 ----------

Tänään ajettu linjan 4 autolla #105 toistamiseen (2x) samansuuntaisesti eli samaan kulkusuuntaan, samoilta kohdin jokseenkin. :Very Happy:  Aiemmin olen kertonut eräästä rantaretkestäni tuolla autolla & samaan kulkusuuntaan, mutta vaan huomattavan paljon pidemmälle.

Jk. -siitä tulee jotenkin vaan jännällä tavalla mukava mieli, kun joku saman linjan sama auto on entisellään pysynyt. :Biggrin:

----------


## Assamies

Pari kertaa käyty kaupungilla asioimasssa bussilla. Lipunmaksu hoidettu per käteinen.

Joukkoliikennekortti ladattu 1.10.-13. MH:n seutusovellus käytössä.

Eilen (9.10.) käyty Kempeleessä linjalla 9. Meno: #77 & paluu: #143. Auto 143 on jo vanha tuttu.

Mennessä K:leeseen via linja 20 sattui eräs perin outo juttu. Nimittäin auto #146 sippasi eli sakkasi kesken ajon... Autossa sattui ilmeisesti vaihteistoon liittynyt vakava vika: *master alarm*. Keskustassa vaihdettiin Rotuaarin pysäkin jälkeen, eli Toripakalla toinen auto samalle linjalle. Se oli Scania/OmniLink #48. Tapahtumat olisi voinut ikuistaa, muttei se tuntunut oikein järkevältä. Moni olisi voinut siittä vaikka suuttua...

Jäin Rotuaarille ihmettelemään/tarkastelemaan vaunumme vikaa. Takana ei sauhunnut, siis ei varmaan moottorivika - vaunuhan oli yhä liikkumiskykyinen. Eikä varmasti myöskään rengasvika; tarkastelin renkaat, jotka näyttivät "täysipaineisilta". Ennen pysäkille tuloa kuulosti olevan "pahaa metallisen valittavaa ääntä" sekä hyvin kovaäänistä piippausta - jotka tulkitsin olevan vaihteiston aiheuttamia.

Jään odottelemaan auton #146 linjoille paluuta. Tyyppi on Kabus-kaupunkibussi.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 1:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 0:58 ----------

Noin hieman vajaan kahden kuukauden käytön jälkeen, on vaihdettu ajojen merkintäalustaa. Muutamia "herkullisia kohtia" jäi vain hieman vaille täyttymystään. Tämän kauden keskeisin päämäärä on saavuttaa kuntarajan ylittäviä ajoja enemmän, kuin 4 kappaletta. Tämänhetken saldo on muhkeat 1.

Tekemäni ajot merkitään aina kulloinkin ajankohtaiseen bussiaikatauluun. Siinä ei näy, kuin vain tietyllä autolla ja tietyllä osareitillä tehdyt ensiajot. Samalla autolla tehtyä saman osuuden ajoa ei enää erikseen merkitä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 1:11 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 0:58 ----------

^Ennen pysäkille tuloa, vitsailin/"veistelin" hieman jokseenkin täyden auton kanssamatkustajille - jotenkin täten: _"-Päätepysäkille saavuttiinkin jo nyt  - tästä meidän autostamme kun on reaktori sulanut..!"_

----------


## Assamies

Sunnuntaiajelua Tua:ssa. Linjan 17 ja 8 busseja "yhdistelty nerokkaalla tavalla". :Twisted Evil: 

Usealla linjalla on kohtaaminen vastakkaisiin suuntiin, joko Toripakalla taikka Merikosken taskussa. Yksi tällainen, ja vain esimerkkinä mainiten on linja 1. Linja 3:n olen huomannut toimivan suunnilleen vastaavalla tavalla. :Redface: 

_"Vuorollinen Linjakohtaus"_: -Silloin voisi esim. halutessaan, samalla hetkellä - matkustaa tiettyä kyseistä linjaa myöten kumpaan tahansa haluamaansa kulkusuuntaan. :Cool:

----------


## Assamies

Revon Liikenteen (R-Lines, Revon Turistiliikenne) autoja linjalla 61P nähty. Autoja nähty ainakin näistä: #10, #11, #21. Autoa #21 on ajettu. Kymppi ja ykstoistanen voivat olla vikahavaintojakin.

& Några e_xterna länkar, på detta rätta låttåradet_: http://pbl.1g.fi/kalusto/revontliikenne.htm & www.revonturistiliikenne.fi

Jk: -Näin ihan tässä vasta, n. iältään 10-v. ikäisen sukulaispojan joka on "meikäläisiä" (AS-hlö, "kirjolainen"). Pojan suurena haaveena tuntuu olevan, aikanaan aikuisena buskikuskin jalolle uralle pääsy. :Very Happy: 

Jk2: -Olisi pitänyt vinkata, ettei kiireisille ruuhkaisille kaupunkireiteille linjaa ajamaan, vaan tilausajojen shafööriksi eli shauffööriksi.. :Wink: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 0:43 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 0:41 ----------

Odotetaan ensin muutamaa jokusta havaintoa, että niistä on tähän ketjuun mitään järkeä mainita. Ajotaukoakin on välistä tästä vietelty. Turhia auton vaihteluja tehty, jotta tulisi merkintöjä. Toisaalta se opettaa varsin tehokkaalla tavalla: autojen sujuvaa vaihtelua linjojen kesken, mikäli jokin tarve joskus tulisi todellisesti vaatimaan.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 0:54 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 0:41 ----------

^OSO:n (Oulun Seudun Onnikat) tietokanta tukee kyllä näitä kahta muuta havaintoa täysin. Linkki: http://koti.mbnet.fi/oso/yrityslista.php?O=Revon+turistiliikenne  :Cool:

----------


## Assamies

Useita uusia ajoja tehtyä täydentäen; mutta tämä ei vielä aivan riitä ihan. Lisätään listaan sitä myötä, kun sopivaksi katsottavia osuuksia löytyisi. Esim. linja 9:ään on tietylle osuudelle saatu jo 4 eri havaintoa keräiltyä. :Redface:

----------


## Assamies

Linjan 9 (Saarela-Haapamaa, Kempele) autoilla on ajettu 5 eri autolla. Listaan ne tähän, käyttäen Koskilinjojen käyttämää virallista termiä/lyhennettä: A5, A77, A102, A135 & A143. Autot nousevaan numerojärjestykseen luokiteltuna, ei ajetussa järjestyksessä. Muitakin autoja on tällä reitillä voinut olla. Aikataulun osuuksista käytyjä eli ajettuja on 3/4. Osuutta keskustasta (kaup.) Saarelaan (Oulu) ei ole ajettu.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:50 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:50 ----------

Linjoilla 12 & 14 on ajettua yli 5 eri autoa seuraavasti: ks. alla.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:57 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:50 ----------

Linja 12: (Koskela-Kaakkuri) - A16, A17, A79, A101, A104, A108, A135 & A139. Yhdellä osuudella nämä kronologisessa järjestyksessä: A139, A101, A104, A108, A79 & A16.

Linja 14: (Välivainio-Kaukovainio) - A100, A140, A99, A21 & A16. Ajetussa kronologisessa järjestyksessä, 5 eri autoa esitetään. Muita autoja ei muilla toisilla osuuksilla esiinny.

----------


## Assamies

_"Kaikilla rintamaosuuksilla taisteltua":

Linja 11: auto 144
Linja 12: auto 139
Linja 14: auto 140_

Nämä autot on tullut ajettua jokaisella merkityllä aikataulun osuudella, näihin liittyen näitä on 4 - jokaisen suhteen pätevät samat säännönalaisuudet tässä. Ajot eivät merkitse päätepysäkkiin, taikka päätepysäkistä asti ajamista.

_Aikatauluosuudet karkeapiirteisesti:
1. e -> k
2. k -> p
3. p -> k
4. k -> e
(e=etelä, K=keskusta, p=pohjoinen)_

----------


## Assamies

Linjaa 3 ajettu tänään, siten että kaikki aikatauluun merkityt osuudet ovat saaneet ainakin yhden merkinnän.

Linjalla 7 on yhdelle aikatauluosuudelle kirjattu 5 eri autoilla tehtyä ajomerkintää. Tarkistetaan ja haetaan tähän jatkoksi heti.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:17 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:12 ----------

Ajalta 3.10.-13 tähän päivään mennessä, kaikki ajetut autot linjalla 3:
#102, #65, #147, #152, #141 & #76. Ilmoitetut ei kronologisesti.

Linjan 7 yksi neljännesosuus: #92, #26, #2, #43 & #65. Ko. linjan yksi neljännesreitti vielä edelleen ajamatta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:18 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:12 ----------

Merkinnät tehdään käsin aikatauluun, ja virheiden välttämistä varten samaan osiokohtaan kahdesti: eli kahteen kertaan. Tämä myöskin Mossadin käyttämä hyväksytty virallinen käytänne.  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Assamies

Linjan 1 siten kutsuttu vakkarikalusto on siirretty linjoille 3 & 4. Uudeksi vakiokalustoksi syksyn '13 ajaksi nämä: #107 & #137.

Linjalla 1 ovat ennen syksyä '13 palvelleet vakioidusti #141 & #142. Koskilinjat käyttää A-kirjainta yleensä auton n:ron edessä.

Linja 1:n kaikilla aikatauluosuuksilla on tullut nyt ajeltua, kalenterin vaihdoksen jälkeen. Autolla #137 on ajeltu kaikilla osuuksilla, linjaa 1 käyttäen. Yksi osuus-kohtainen merkintä kattaa vain tällä mainitulla Kabus-kaupunkibussilla tehdyn ajon.

----------


## Assamies

Linjan 12 jokaiselle merkitylle aikatauluosuudelle saatu vähintäin 5 merkintää, kullekin kohdalle. Lisätään heti puuttuvat kaksi tähän samaan syssyyn.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:16 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:08 ----------

^vrt. ed.: I/A: #135, #139, #108, #79 & #64. II/B: #139, #135, #17, #104 & #64. Kuten tarkka havainnoitsija saattaa edellisestä huomata: lkm on sama, mutta eroavaisuuksiakin löytyy, yhtäläisyyksien rinnalla.  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Assamies

Ajokausi päättynyt tänään. Merkintäjaksoa kestänyt: ti 3.10.-13 - to 3.12.-13. Parisen merkintää tällekin päivälle sentään saatua (?). Kauden päättävä ajo oli linja 13:lla ollut #95. A95 (BZU-395) on sentään melko monen linjan auto.  :Smile:  Weblink: http://koti.mbnet.fi/oso/kortti.php?haku=BZU-395

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:32 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:23 ----------

^Muita tällä autolla (BZU-395) ajettuja linjoja: 3, 4 (varmistamatta linja 4:n osalta tarkasti tietoa, mutta hyvin todennäköinen ajo tällä) 8, 12, 20. Nämä ainakin ovat itselläni merkittyinä, tosin muitakin voi vielä näiden lisäksi olla.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:37 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:23 ----------

^^Pitäisikin olla autokohtainen ajokalenteri, eikä niinkään mikään linjakohtainen. Tällä saisi varmasti taltioitua kaikki ko. autoon kohdistuvat aiemmat ajot muilla linjoilla, jos linjakohtaisuutta vaihdeltu.  :Embarassed:   :Sad:

----------


## Assamies

-Mitä yhteistä Oulun seudun j-liikenteellä & tällä palstalla? -No, kumpainenkin aivan yhtä P*:stä!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## killerpop

> -Mitä yhteistä Oulun seudun j-liikenteellä & tällä palstalla? -No, kumpainenkin aivan yhtä P*:stä!


Voi olla että puolen vuoden päästä tämän palstan taso on parempi. Nyt on toisinpäin. Mutta yhtäläisyyttä ei kyllä löytyny.

----------


## Assamies

^Ok. Tämä asia selvä. Tietenkin näin voisi tätä ajatella; P=Pysäkki. Ehkä siten kaikkein viisaimmiten.

Pyydän anteeksi aiempaa kiivailuani, taikka kimpaantumistani. Tietenkin on ylläpidolla kaikki täydet oikeudet määrittää, mitä sen hallinnoimalla sivustolla esitetään.

Tauko teki varmaan ihan hyvää, joten jatketaan tästä. Koetan pitää jatkossa parempaa malttia ja hillitä kielenkäyttöäni. Oikaisut olivat tässä täysin aiheellisia.  :Embarassed: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:26 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:21 ----------

Olen siis aiemmasta kovin pahoillani ja koetan parantaa otettani entisestä.

Uudet uutiset eivät kovin paljoa ole mieltä lämmittäneet. Siis näin: Oulun seudun joukkoliikenteen tiheyttä ja vuoroja leikataan -10%. Hintaa tulee lisää, ja jo heti helmikuun alusta +5%. Yhteensä siis numeraalisesti laskien yhdessä luvassa: -15% heikennystä. Ei ole oikein lupaavaa ekotalouden kannalta.

Mielipiteeni: Oulu yrittää väkisin pakottaa ihmisiä yksityisliikenteeseen, joukkoliikenteen sijasta. Ei todella mikään hyvä asia tämä! :Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Assamies

^Tuntuu jotenkin kornilta, että ensin sekä linjoja ja vuorovälejä heikennetään, että hintoja nostetaan samanaikaisesti. Mitähän oikein ollutkaan kaupungin joukkoliikennejaostolla tässä nyt mielessään?  :Mad:  Jatkossa autoista tullaan tekemään aivan naurettavan värisiä; mm. pinkkejä ja vaaleansinisiä. Ja tietenkin varmaan, jollain: "Oulu on kaunis ja älykäs" -teemalogoilla. Taikka joitain muuta vastaavaa soopaa.  :Eek:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:08 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:05 ----------

Takaisin pongauksiin palataksemme; tänään ajettua - R-Linesin eli Revon Liikenteen telillinen Scala #14. Kerrassaan komea kapistus! :Redface:  (-niin sisältä kuin ulkoa)

----------


## Assamies

Koskilinjojen #149 alias A149 nähty ajavan ilman KA-yhtymän tunnusvärejä ja autonumero oudolla fontilla. Sisäinen järjestysmerkintä lisäksi poikkeavassa paikassa. Se yleensä näkyy alhaalla etukulmassa, nyt näkyi kuljettajan takana olevan pystypilarin kohdalla. Pohjaväri musta ja merkinnän väri valkoinen (kun se "KA-asetuksin varustettuna" on juuri *toisiappäitte*). Tulosuunnasta päätellen tämä auto oli ollut linjalla 30: sillä se saapui Radiomastontieltä Kastellista. Autoa #149 ei ole nyt näkynyt "kantalinjallaan" numero 13. Sitä ennen ollut varsin ilmeinen linjan 9 "kanta-kapistus". Tuon paikan on "ominut" auto #143. :Wink: 

Auto A149 oli yleisväriltään rungosta aivan kokovalkea.  :Eek: 

OuBusin kaupunkibusseja näkyillyt koululaisajoilla. Mikä tässä herättää enempi huomiota, se on auto(je)n värikkyys. #7 on varma havainto ja #6 todennäköinen. Autojen tyyppi on varmistamatta, mutta vaikuttanee Irizarilta. Havainto varmistunut #6:ksi, sillä #5 se ei mitenkään voi olla.

Korjataan virheitä & linkkejä lisää! :=> http://www.oubus.fi/Copied-Volvo-850...lisbussit-.php

----------


## Assamies

Valkoiset bussit ovat tulleet sekaan kaupunkikuvaan! Kokovalkoiset Kabusit pikkuhiljaa valtaamassa alaa. Vinkiksi kaikille bussikuvaajille: Koskilinjat #106, #149 sekä varmasti jo muitakin.

Muutamaa tiettyä Kabus-autoa ei ole näkyillyt vähään aikaan. Selite on siinä, että nämä pelit ovat käyneet tekemässä mutkan maalaamolla. Autojen numerotieto on vaihdettu kallistetulla ja perinteisellä fontilla kuljettajan taakse pystypilariin. Pilarit ovat kokomustia, joten teksti tulee valkoisella.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:33 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:31 ----------

^Koskilinjojen KA-logo ja tunnus siis tietenkin samassa yhteydessä poistunut. Bussien ainoaksi runkoväritykseksi jäänyt valkoinen ja ikkunapilareihin mattamusta.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Valkoiset bussit ovat tulleet sekaan kaupunkikuvaan! Kokovalkoiset Kabusit pikkuhiljaa valtaamassa alaa.


Näihin kai laitetaan sitten ne tilaajavärityksen vaatimat pallot jossain vaiheessa

----------


## Assamies

^/^^ Olenkin pikkuhiljaa alkanut ristimään niitä, salaisesti hiljaisessa pienessä mielessäni  :Twisted Evil:  -näitä _Lumikeiksi.
_
Tänään ajettu linja 16:n normikamppeella #148, mutta ajo tehty linjalla 12. Autot #140 & #105 saaneet varmistetusti tämän värityksen, näitä ei vielä ajettu _uudessa kuosissa.
_
Sen sijaan linjalla 3 ollut #147 on ajettu, tässä uudessa *Lumikki-staili*ssa. :Cool: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:05 ----------

Salmelan Kutter N7 nähty tänään Kemin kaupunkiliikenteessä. Reitti ilmeisesti Tornioon Raviradan kautta. Muuta erikoista: Kemi-Rallin special stage järjestetään Tornion Laivakankaan raviradalla ja yleisö-ek:na.

Tunnistamaton Wiimalainen (Wiima K-202) nähty linjalla 11. Operoija Gold Line. Molemmat havainnot todella tehty tänään, pe 14.2.-14. :Redface:

----------


## Assamies

Uusi ajokausi aloitettu, avauksella: linja 11 ja auto 42. Parin päivän aikana lukuisia muitakin ajoja tehty. Kuten linja 2:n tunnistamatta jäänyt Scania OmniLink. Ainakin auto 34 on tätä linjaa ajanut. Havainto jäänee varmistamatta tuolta tehdyltä ajolta. Mikä tässä erikoista: linja Keskusta-Saarela ajaa suhteellisen harvaan, ja vain päiväsaikaan. Ajettu osuudelta Pokkitörmä-Tuira itäinen. Tuiran merkitsen _Tua_:ksi.  :Twisted Evil: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:15 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:12 ----------

On osa Kabuseista maalattu täysinvalkoiseen. Nyt tehtyihin havaintoihin merkitty mahdolliset värimuutokset entisestä. Koskilinjojen sisäisessä ajovuorojärjestyksessä näyttäisi tulleen "lievästi paluuta takaisin kohti entiseen". Jos merkittäviä havaintoja tulee, niin näistä pyrin raportoimaan.  :Surprised:

----------


## Assamies

Nyt ainakin 3 päivää ajamatta, ei ole tapahtunut ajoja ollenkaan. Bussikortin latauksen hinta kallistunut. Oulun sisäinen 30 vrk:n lataus maksaa nyt 52,50. Seutulipun 30 vrk:n mittainen lataus maksaa nyt 78,00.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Assamies

Koskilinjojen "uusia" autoja saapunut; samalla kun osan valkoisiksi maalatun keulaosat ovat saaneet järkyttävän pinkin värityksen. Autot #70 ja #93 nähty sekä ajettu. Römeä-ääninen, ja ilmeisen "pakari-vikainen" #93 linjalle 12 ja #70 alkuun linjalle 1 ja sittemmin linjalle 17. Näköhavaintoja tehty viimeksi tänään; esim. vinkiksi kaikille bussien kuvaajille.

Auto #93 rno. on SMY-993. Auto #70 on vielä ajoneuvorekisterin (rekisterikilpi) osalta tunnistamatta.  :Surprised:   :Embarassed:  CCT-770 on tällä autolla tullut korvattua; ajoneuvon tyyppi on Kabus-kaupunkibussi TC-6A4/6450. Tietolinkki: Kabus  Wikipedia http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kabus

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:30 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:23 ----------

^SMY-993 on ex. Jyväskylän Liikenteen auto #493. Tätä osasin jo uumoillakin.

Linkkeja vrt. ed.: JLB-bussisivut > SMY-993 http://killerpop.sytes.net/jlb/kortti.php?haku=SMY-993 &
Oso - Oulun seudun onnikat > SMY-993 http://koti.mbnet.fi/oso/kortti.php?haku=SMY-993

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:56 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:23 ----------

^^- Osa autoista, kuitenkin mallia TC4A4. En osaa ilmaista tarkempia ajoneuvokohtaisia tietoja. Oma oletus on se, että Jyväskylän Liikenteen autoja siirretty Ouluun Koskilinjojen käyttöön: hävityn tarjouskilpailun myötä. En tiedä tuon tarkemmin tästä, mutta luulen näin.

(Entiset) Tilausautot myyty ja siirretty muualle, niinikään luultavasti.  :Rolling Eyes:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:02 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:23 ----------

Erityishuomautus: SMY-993 on "helppoa tavaraa" tunnistaa; sen römäkän äänen perusteella. Muut Kabus-kaupunkibussit eivät sillä tavoin äännä. Ilmeisesti äänenvaimentimessa on vikaa, mitään muuta mielekästä selitettä en tällaiselle kykene löytämään. Autossa ei kuitenkaan mitään pakokaasun tuoksua onneksi ilmene esim. sisätiloissa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:06 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:23 ----------

Koskilinjojen "uusi" #70 on rekisteritunnuksen alultaan (kirjain-osa) ZNY-xxx (???).

----------


## Pulustaja

> Auto #93 rno. on SMY-993. Auto #70 on vielä ajoneuvorekisterin (rekisterikilpi) osalta tunnistamatta.   CCT-770 on tällä autolla tullut korvattua; ajoneuvon tyyppi on Kabus-kaupunkibussi TC-6A4/6450. Tietolinkki: Kabus  Wikipedia http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kabus
> 
> Koskilinjojen "uusi" #70 on rekisteritunnuksen alultaan (kirjain-osa) ZNY-xxx (???).


Listani Koskilinjojen autoista löytyy täältä, ja se paljastaa #70:n rekisterikilveksi ZNY-690:n. Ouluun on tullut myös uusi #22, #111, #112, #113, #114, #128 ja #133. Tosin vain harva näistä Kabuseista on omaan silmääni osunut linjalla ja siksipä kuviakin Koskilinjojen ajossa on vielä melko vähän. Näiden Kabusien tilalle Jyväskylään ja Lahteen on lähtenyt Oulusta OmniLinkejä ja Vegoja.

Oulun, Lahden ja Porvoon kaikki Kabusit ja suurin osa Jyväskylänkin Kabuseista ovat TC4A4-mallisia. TC6A4-Kabuseja valmistettiin 15, ja ne olivatkin ensimmäisiä uusia paikkuri-Kabuseja. Näiden kahden päältäpäin samanlaisten mallien suurin ero on siinä, että TC4A4-malli täyttää Euro 4 -päästövaatimukset kun taas TC6A4 ei. Lista kaikista TC6A4-Kabuseista löytyy JLB-Bussisivuilta: http://killerpop.sytes.net/jlb/autohaku.php?G=TC6A4

----------


## Assamies

Kyllä, tuo tieto juurikin varmasti pitää paikkansa. Auto #70 on siis todellakin, rekisteritunnukseltaan tuo yllä mainittu ZNY-690. Nähty taas tänään Merikosken taskussa ja linjalla 17. Auto #111 nähty Heinäpäässä linjalla 19. Sen alias on ERF-941. Auto #93 kulkee nyt ilmeisen vakioidusti linjalla 12. Autossa vaikuttaisi olevan rämäkän eli römeähkön moottoriäänen perusteella vikaa pakoputkistossa eli äänenvaimentimessa.

Auto #16 taas vaikuttaa hieman vilkkuvikaisesti. Oikean vinkkarin polttimo lienee varmaan palanut. Autotyyppi ei käytä käsittääkseni, sittemmin tavalliseksi tulleita pitkäkestoisia led--valoja. Auton tyyppi on Scania-Scala, joka erityisesti kuljettajien arvostama työväline.  :Biggrin: 

Linjalla 4 kulkeva auto #142 on maalattu ja muutettu ensimmäisenä havaitsemistani täysin uuteen kuosiin. Ei erityisemmin ilahduta. Näky on suorastaan masentavan ruma. Oulun joukkoliikenteen mainostaminen tuntuu itsestäni jopa erittäin makaaberilta, suoraan sanoen kornilta.  :Mad: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:35 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:27 ----------

^Perusteluni tähän edelliseen: joukkoliikenteen tuntuvat leikkaukset. Siinä missä kaupunkialue laajentuu jatkuvalla syötöllä. Muiden muassa Hiukkavaaraan päin, mistä kaupunkikeskustaan koituneen n. 10 km. Liian pitkä selvästi säännölliseksi pyörämatkaksi, työhön taikka asioimiseen.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Assamies

Piti menemän tänään A-sarjan Kär-Äss -junnuottelua katsomaan. Se kuitenkin jäi. Sen sijaan tapasin linjalla 12 olleen >Koskareitten naisbussikuskin myöhemmin. Hän oli Forum24-kaupunkilehteenkin haastateltu _Tuulia Haapala_. Juuri Tuulia on yksi sellainen kuljettaja, valoisa ja valloittava persoona - ja juuri nimenomaan tällä aurinkoisuudellaan. *Vuoden Oululainen -palkinto* voisi olla täysin perusteltua, tälle jopa myöhässäkin kulkien hymyilevänä esiintyvälle: erityisesti Oulun ankeissa ja angstisissa oloissa, edukseen erottuvalle positiiviselle persoonalle. :Cool:  :Biggrin: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 0:56 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 0:50 ----------

^Koskilinjoilla on varovaisen arvioni mukaan, ehkä 6-7 naiskuljettajaa. Vain pari heistä tunnen nimeltä. Osa heistä on entisiä cb-kuskeja, eli ajoivat citybusseja. Tietääkseni siihenkin piti olla erityiskoulutus, johon otettiin kuskeista parhaat. Luullakseni oma suostumus oli yksi tärkeä edellytys, eli ketään ei varmaan siihen hommaan menty pakottamaan. Oma käsitys oli sellainen, että cb:eiksi otettiin kuskeista parhaat. Kuulin tiedon, jonka mukaan ainutkaan cb-kuski ei yt:eissä menettänyt vakanssiaan. Vaan siirtyi normikuskiksi muille vakkari-linjoille. :Smile: 

Odotan innolla päivää, jolloin Koskareille saadaan mamu-naiskuljettajia maahanmuuttaja-taustaisesti. Uskoisin heillä olevan varsin hyvät, jopa oivat edellytykset tässä tehtävässä onnistua. :Smile:

----------


## Assamies

Eilen nähtyä Kaakkurissa: OTP:n #29 linjalla 26. Tätä en ollut huomannutkaan, että tuolla linjalla on operoija vaihtunut. Linja kulkee Kempeleeseen, oliko tuo nyt muistaakseni Oys:n kautta. Havaintoaika n. klo 15.35 pintaan, siis iltapäivällä - juuri sopivasti ennen kello 16:n ruuhkia ja havaintopäivä to 3.4.-14.

Itse ajoin linja 32:n #8:lla ja jäin pois Raksilan urheilukenttien luona. Erittäin harvakseltaan tuota pysäkkiä olen käyttänyt, saattoipa hyvinkin olla aivan kerta ensimmäinen.  :Surprised:

----------


## Assamies

-Ajokalenterin eli ajojen "merkitsemis-alustan" vaihto käynyt taas ajankohtaiseksi! Syy: joihinkin kohtiin ei mahdu enää uusia merkintöjä. Tosin: monelta osin jäänyt vajaaksi ajaminen. Peruste: nykyään ajetaan vain tarvituilta osin, ei esim. jos ei todellista tarvetta ajoille.

Selvitys: kaikki tehdyt ajot merkitään edelleen aikatauluun osioittain. Moni kohta on yhä vielä tyhjä. Jotkin kohdat ovat taasen niin täysiä, ettei niihin voi juuri enää enempäänsä merkintöjä tehdä. Muutoin muuttuisivat merkinnät vielä entistäkin epäselkeämpään suuntaan.  :Sad: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 2:18 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 2:15 ----------

^-Yritän tässä lähiaikoina saada, joitakin "herkullisia" poimintoja. Tehdään sitten muutamista keskeisistä ajoista ja tiivistetysti. Ei jaksa alkaa kovin yksityiskohtaisesti jyvittelemään, niitä tehtyjä ponguita.  :Wink:

----------


## Assamies

Niin kutsumani "ajokalenteri" on vaihdettu. Aikataulu on otettu linja 9:n autosta A77. Pvm oli silloin 29.1.-14. Ajomerkitsemisien aloitus tapahtui 1.2.-14. Merkitsemiset on päätetty/lopetettu ti 22.4.-14. Uusi aikataulu hankittu linja 32:n autosta A75.

Struktuureissa on tapahtunut ja tulee tapahtumaan suuria muutoksia. Muokkaukset koskevat ja tulevat koskemaan koko Oulunseudun reittilinjastoa. Bussien ulkoasua on muutettu. Liikennöitsijöitä tulee vaihtumaan, ja osa kuten Kylmäsen Liikenne käytännössä jättää lähes kokonaan reittiliikennöinnin.

Jatkossa tietyn väriset bussiautot tulevat ajamaan tietyillä reittiosuuksilla. Näin ollen "hätäpaikkurina" ei voida käyttää, niin sanotusti "väärän/toisen väristä" autoa. Linjasto muuttuu reittisuunniltaan tietyn väriseen muotoon.

Web: www.oulunjoukkoliikenne.fi.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:38 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:35 ----------

^Osa entisistä bussiautoista (Koskilinjat) on viety muualle. Vastaavasti on saapunut entisiä Jyväskylän Liikenteen autoja (tyyppiä: Kabus, kaupunkibussi) oululaisten käyttöön. Bussidata ja OSO (Oulun Seudun Onnikat) tietänevät kertoa tästä tarkemmin.  :Rolling Eyes:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:49 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:35 ----------

^^Muistan vielä hyvin tarkkaan sen ajan, jolloin olin juuri junalla Jyväskylään saapunut. Järkevämpihän sinne älyisi matkustaa bussilla. Katselin silloin mielestäni oudonnäköisiä autoja, ja toivoimpa joskus jollain sellaisella matkustavani. No: sehän toiveeni kyllä toteutumaan pääsi. Ouluun saapuikin, nuo numeroidut 20 uutta tuliterää Kabus-kaupunkibussia: #135 - #154. Tänä keväänä tuli useita muita "uusia käytettyjä" lisää. Valtaosa lienee lähtöisin juurikin Jyväskylästä. :Wink:  :Cool:

----------


## Assamies

Uutta ajokautta ei olla aloitettu, vieläkään. Olen siis _bussilakossa_.  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Assamies

Takana kuukauden mittainen "ajamaton osuus" eli 1 kk ajanjakso, jolloin bussikortteja (mitään matkakorteistani) ei ollut aktivoituna. Siis lähes täydellistä liikkumattomuutta.

Tänään kolahti postiluukusta uusi bussiliikenteen seutuaikataulu. 1.7.-14 alkaen tulee reittijärjestelmä muuttumaan täydellisesti. Lopullinen seutulinjasto ei ole aikatauluoppaan mukaan, vielä täysin lopulliseen muotoonsa kehittynyt.

Uusia ajoja tehty, alkaen 17.-18.6.-14. Autojen kiertojärjestelyjä on keväästä lähtien muutettu. Voimassa ovat nyt 2.6.-14 lähtien voimaan tulleet kesäaikataulut.

Pieni vitsinpoikanen: -Jos on Oulussa yksi täydellisen surkea asia; nimittäin *Koskilinjojen bussiaikataulu*. Niin mikähän mahtaa olla siitä vielä surkeampi juttu? -No, sehän on tietenkin _Koskilinjojen kesäaikataulu_..! :Wink:   :Twisted Evil: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:12 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:09 ----------

^Ja mitä Koskilinjojen ajokalustoon tulee; niin mitään muuta automallia ei olla nähty nyt kesän alusta alkaen - kuin Kabus-kaupunkibusseja. Muu kalusto joko ilmeisesti on viety muualle, taikka "pakattu koipussiin".  :Rolling Eyes:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Assamies

Tänään selvisi sitten se, näitten "muitten" bussien oletettu kohtalo. Ainakin suuresti arvostamani autotyyppi: Scania Scala jatkaa edelleen, kesätauon jälkeen vakiovuoroisia reittiajoja.

Ns. "Uutta" kalustoa ajettu runsaasti. Mieluisimpina mainittakoon OuBus:in #10, linjalla 7. OuBusin "kymppi" on Scania Scala. Myöskin autot, tyyppiä Mercedes-Benz Citaro (autot #11 & #12) ovat ilmastointinsa ja täysmataluuden johdosta erittäin mainittavia ja mainioita ajettavia.

Tänään siirrytty talviaikatauluun. Kaakkurista liikennöivät linjat 1 & 2 ovat siirtyneet tihennettyyn vuoroväliin. 2x /1 h. => 3x /1 h. Eli joka puolennesta tunnista joka kahdenneskymmenes minuuttiin. Linja 3 ajaa sekin (vrt. ent. ex-linja 1) arkipäivisin työtunteina (vähintäin klo 8-16) 2x tunnissa, eli linja aloittaa joka puoles tunti.

Muutamien muiden (ei kovin usean) muassa linja 7 ajaa sekin kaksi kertaa tunnissa. Aloituspiste on siirtynyt ex. linja 13:een verraten. Se on nyt Saarela. Vrt. ent. ex-linjat 6 ja 9.

Korjatkaa vapaasti, mahdollisesti tekemäni virhepäätelmät.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty 8.8.2014 klo 0:02 ---------- Previous Post was on 7.8.2014 at 23:55 ----------

Joitain hieman hankalalta taikka epäselkeiltä /-loogisilta linjoilta olen paljolti pysytellyt poissa. Tällaisesta esimerkkinä mainittakoot, vaikkapa linja 21. Vaihdot pitää tehdä entistä nopeammin, ja erityisesti Merikosken taskussa olevia linjoja tulee tarkkailla entistäkin huolellisemmin. Linjojen ryhmityskaistat ovat nekin muuttuneet, saanko kenties näin sanoa: jokseenkin epäloogisempaan suuntaan.  :Icon Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Assamies

Erityisen tutuksi on tullut Linjan 15 "kanta-ajokki kesäkautena"! Sellaisena on palvellut OTP Travelin #48. Auto on valmistettu Hollannissa, ja se on *VDC Citea* -tyypin _matala-lattiainen kaupunkibussi_. Kuumilla kesähelteillä, eritoten auton ilmastointi on ollut enemmän kuin paikallaan!  :Cool:  Muina huomioina on havaittu, auton herkkä roskaantuvuus.  :Frown:  Useinkin auton sisäverhoilu on, ainakin jonkin verran hiekkainen ja hiuksisinen.  :Icon Frown: 

Myös autoa #47 on nähty tuolla linjalla, muttei olla sitä ajettu.  :Rolling Eyes:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Assamies

Uutta aikataulua -ja nimenomaan vielä talvi-sellaista on ajeltu. Eräällä linjan yhteysvälillä tullut merkintöjä 8 kpl ja taas eräällä toisella niitä kertynyt 10 kpl.  :Very Happy:   :Cool: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:01 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:57 ----------




> Erityisen tutuksi on tullut Linjan 15 "kanta-ajokki kesäkautena"! Sellaisena on palvellut OTP Travelin #48. Auto on valmistettu Hollannissa, ja se on *VDC Citea* -tyypin _matala-lattiainen kaupunkibussi_. Kuumilla kesähelteillä, eritoten auton ilmastointi on ollut enemmän kuin paikallaan!  Muina huomioina on havaittu, auton herkkä roskaantuvuus.  Useinkin auton sisäverhoilu on, ainakin jonkin verran hiekkainen ja hiuksisinen. 
> 
> Myös autoa #47 on nähty tuolla linjalla, muttei olla sitä ajettu.


Myös autolla #47 (operaattori: OTP Travel) on ajettu ja nimenomaisella linjalla 15 (Mäntylä-Nallikari).

Linjan 7 autot #10 - #14 on nekin ajettu, ainakin jokaista näistä yhdellä reitin 1/4 osuudella.

----------


## Assamies

Ajettu uusia kaupunkibusseja, telillisiä: Tampereella. Ajettu linjoilla 3 ja 29. Millään muilla linjoilla ei ajoja tehty. Horvailtu Hervannassa, josta edelleen Särkänniemelle. Paluu (T)AMK:n kohdille, likelle TAYS:ia. Useita uusia EEV-tyypin autoja ajettu. Pääsääntöisin ajo-operaattori oli ollut TKL, Tampereen Kaupungin Liikennelaitos. :Redface: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:07 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:00 ----------

Ajettua Mansessa/Tampesterissa (Tampereella): linjalla 3, autoja #260 & #272 + #285. Linjalla 29: #4 & #96. Huonon toimimattoman kynän vuoksi, samoja merkintöjä kirjailtu useasti. Valitan tätäkin kovin!  :Sad: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:46 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:00 ----------

Kertalipun hinta oli 2,60 (Tre). Turistilippu oli muistaakseni 11,80. Tämä tieto on kuitenkin täysin varmentamaton ja muistin varainen. Se voi olla jopa vääräkin.

----------


## Assamies

Nähtyä tänään: klo 16.25 aikoihin Merikosken Silloilla, Salmelan N23 kohti Kemiä oletettavasti. Auto on malliltaan Kutter (korimalli epäselvä).

Www: http://www.veljeksetsalmela.fi/tilausajo.html

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:04 ----------

Aikaisemmin Kemissä nähtyä: Kemin l-as. Käynti kirjattu juna-ajoihin liittyvänä tapahtumana. Kts. omassa ketjussaan.

Salmelan Liikenteen N24 Tornioon. Ketosen Liikenteen #1 Rovaniemelle. Gold Line Oy:n #15 Helsinkiin via Helsinki-Vantaa airport (HEL).

Bussivarikolla nähtyä, entisien lisäksi: Gold Linen paikallisliikenteen autot: #3 & #4. Autot malliltaan Lahti 402:sia. R.no:t ovat GBM-252 & HIE-585. Autot liikennöivät Keminmaahan, Laurilaan luultavasti.

----------


## Assamies

Ladattu tänään kausikortti ja maksettu käteisellä. Uuden ajokauden aloitus: linja 9 - auto A108. Lyhennös Koskilinjojen käyttämä. Ladattu Oulu-lippu (52,50/30 vrk).

----------


## Assamies

-Kabussin lähdön pysäkiltä, sen tuntee ilmajarrujen suhahduksesta taikka "kitinästä". :Eek:

----------


## Assamies

Todella valitettava asia, tässä niin kutsutussa "joukkoliikenneuudistuksessa" - oli Koskilinjojen (lue: p*ka-linjat; eikä tod. mitkään pikalinjat!<<) monopolisen aseman vahvistuminen. Ei mitään hyvää mainosta Ouluseudulle!

Joihinkin autoihin on tullut juuri ne "kylkimainokset" - joita joku tämän palstan käyttäjä oli niin kovin arvostellut. Ajo-operaattorina Oubus Oy, joka on uusi operaattori paikallisliikenteeseen.

Ja lisäksi: etenkin *Koskilinjoissa* palvelee näitä _"auton perässä turhaan juoksuttajia"_. He toimivat näin: ensin odottavat pysäkillä tulijaa, ja sitten yllättävästi ja täysin äkkiarvaamatta kaasuttavat pois pysäkiltä. Tietenkin mitään ennakkomerkkiä, kuten vilkun näyttämistä osoittamatta! Tämä tällainen toiminta ja käyttäytyminen on todella ala-arvoista ja halveksuttavaa. Siinä pysäkille tulevaa altistetaan auton alle jäämiselle! Minä palkitsen täst'edes jokaisen tällaisen tempauksen "köyhän miehen voitonmerkillä"..!! :Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Twisted Evil: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty 23.10.2014 klo 0:01 ---------- Previous Post was on 22.10.2014 at 23:48 ----------

^Näin ollen, _asetetaan kaikki Koskilinjojen kuljettajat_ *täyteen perilestadiolaiseen tervehtimiskieltoon..!* En tervehdi enää sen kuljettajia: autoon astuessa, enkä sieltä poistuessa. Olen niin suuttunut! :Frown:  :Icon Frown: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty 23.10.2014 klo 0:44 ---------- Previous Post was on 22.10.2014 at 23:48 ----------

-Siis; Koskilinjojen "taktinen merkki" on siis nykyänsä tämä: ,..|.. ..|.., *devilgrin*

----------


## Assamies

Tarkoitan tässä nyt sitä sellaista, että matkustaja on etuoven kohdalla ja suunnilleen nousemassa jo sisään autoon - kun kuljettaja juuri hetkeä ennen sitä: ottaa ja lähtee pois pysäkiltä. Tässä on _todellinen konkreettinen vaara_ juuri auton imuun joutumisesta ja sen alle jäämisestä.  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Assamies

Mitä muuta tässä on nyt viime aikoina havainnoiltua;

1. Lähes paikallislinjojen bussien väritys on muuttunut kokovalkoiseen.
2. Busseissa lukee nykyään ajo-operaattorin (liikennöijän) sisäiset järjestystunnukset kolmessa eri kohdassa: perässä sekä edessä vasemmalla ja oikealla.
3. Ne sijaitsevat nykyään myöskin kaikkien autojen sisäpuolella. Yleensä poistumis--(taka)oven yllä sekä keulassa tulo-oven yllä tai edessä oikealla.
4. Scania Omnilinkit ovat poistuneet kokonaan.  :Crying or Very sad:  Valtaosa busseista ("höröistä", yks. "hörö") on nykyään Kabus-tyyppiä.  :Sad: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:48 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:46 ----------

Olen pitänyt taukoa ajamisessa paikallisliikenteen linjoilla sekä merkintöjen tekemisissä. Nyt uusi lähes puhdas "ajokalenteri" valmiina ja uusia merkintöjä odottamaan. Ajokausi lähenee pian kohti päätöstään. Matkarahat saan varmaan taas nyt ensi pe tällä viikolla.  :Redface: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:54 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:46 ----------

Nykyään merkitsen ajokauden aloituksen sekä päätöksen. Tavantakaa normiperiodiksi tulee keskimäärin 2-3 kk, mikä yleensä ollut maksimina. Taitanee olla pyöreät 4 kk ehkä tämän lajin "ennätys". :Confused:  :Confused: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:56 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:46 ----------

Edellä mainittu "tervehtimiskielto" perutaan ja lopetetaan. Joihinkin OuBusin autoihin on ilmestynyt joitakin henkilöitä harmittavia kylkimainoksia. Minua ne eivät kuitenkaan pahemmin _häirihhe_​ eli häiritse.:-X

----------


## Assamies

Bussien sisäisiä havaintoja. Ennemmin eli siis aiemmin, näkyi tuleva seuraava pysäkki sekä auton kulkusuunta. Näin ei enää ole. Näkyy vain linjan numero sekä päätepysäkki. Ilmeisesti herättänyt monissa oudommissa matkustajissa kovastikin hämmennystä, ja kysyvät siksi tavallista useammin kuljettajalta oikeata jäämispysäkkiään. Tämä tällainen saattaa mielestäni hidastuttaa linjan kulkemista.  :Sad:   :Eek: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 0:11 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 0:07 ----------

Uusi kausi on ladattu ja aloitettu. Ja jostain kumman syystä, pyrin suosimaan erityisesti linja 7:n busseja. Autot #11 ja #12 liikennöivät siinä. Minä pidän kyllä todella miehekkäästä _Mersu_n eli *MB*:n moottorin jyrinästä! :Cool:   :Cool: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 0:13 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 0:07 ----------

Ko. autot ovat tyyppiä *Mercedes-Benz Citaro*. Myöskin City L-tyypin bussia on ajeltu_ ko. linjalla 7_. Se jos mikä lisää intensiteettiä!  :Smile: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 0:16 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 0:07 ----------

^Ks. _kalustolista_, esim. *OuBus*.

----------


## Assamies

Autojen sisäiset näytöt ovat muuttuneet. Kesään -14 asti niissä näkyi auton kulkusuunta eli joko P taikka E. Sekä myöskin seuraavaksi tuleva pysäkin nimi näkyi. Nyt ne ovat poistuneet käytöstä.  :Sad:  Enää näkyy vain linjanumero sekä päätepysäkki.  :Eek:

----------


## Assamies

_Ceebee_t eli _Cittari_t ovat palanneet vakioreitilleen kaupunkikeskustan osuudelta. Oulussa sitä onkin legendaarisesti vitsailtu peräti 4 korttelin kokoisena. Allekirjoitan kyllä tämän. Nythän alkaapi olla "miljoonamontun" eli Kivisydämen (aka. Kallioparkki) louhintatyöt loppusuorillaan.

Citybussit ovat nekin siirtyneet sisäisiin operaattoritunnuksiin. Aiemmin ne piti tunnistaa pelkän rekisteritunnuksen perusteella.

Citybussit eli_ keskus-onnikat_ ajavat nykyään Hallituskadun kautta. Reitti lienee aiempaa Asemankadun reittiin verraten hieman lyhyempi. Ajoajan ero lienee 1-2 min. luokkaa. Arviota ei ole kellotettu eikä tarkistettu. Hallituskatu on huomattavan paljon Asemakatua leveämpi. Lisäksi jää muutamia "turhia kurvailuja" hieman pois aiemmasta. Hallituskadun reitti on siis alkuperäinen citybussien ajoreitti.

----------


## Assamies

Saavutettuna 15 merkintää yhteen reittiosuuteen. Aikaväli ollut noin 3 kk; tarkistamatta vielä. Ei tehdä enää merkintöjä entiseen ajokalenteriin.  :Wink:

----------


## Assamies

Olen käynnyt Haaparannalla bussireissulla. Operaattoria en enää muista, eikä ajoneuvokaan tullut taltioitua (esim. r.no. - autonro/vast.). Ateriointi tapahtui Kemihaaran Jokikeskuksessa. Siihen tuleva jyrkkä ramppi tuntuu tavan tavaa aiheuttavan vaikeuksia, pohjakosketuksen muodossa. Pitkä 70-paikkainen telibussi nimittäin pitkällä akselivälillään raapii mahastaan jyrkähköä ramppia aina mennessä loivaan ylämäkeen!  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Assamies

Olen yrittänyt miettiä sitä sellaista, että kuinka ja mitenkä saisi 30 pv mittaisen kuukausikortin muunnettua matkamäärälle: esim. joko 20 tai 40 matkaa. Siinäpäs sitä onkin selvittämistä!  :Surprised:

----------


## Assamies

Ajot ovat nyt tauolla; bussikortin voimassaolo on umpeutunut. Uutta jaksoa ei olla vielä ladattu. Latauksen hinta on Oulu-lipulle 52,50. Vyöhykejärjestely eli -järjestelmä tulee vallitsemaan myöhemmin. Waltti-kortin lataus tullee mahdolliseksi myös täällä.

Uudet pysäkkinäytöt, joita pitäisi olla n. hieman päälle 40 kpl, eivät ole kunnolla vielä toiminnassa - eli täysin kapasiteetein. Täyttä kapasiteettia rajoittanee pitkä koestusjakso. Näytöt pyörittävät yleensä vain pelkkää demokuvaa, ei todellista toimintaa: kuten tulevien bussien aikoja ja/tai sijainteja. :Mad:   :Icon Frown:

----------


## Assamies

Pitkän tauon jälkeen olen ladannut (sitten lopulta kuitenkin) 30 pv:n kausikorttini eli Oulu-lipun. Latauksen tein linjan 14 autosta. Autonumero taisi olla #59. <On saattanut olla virhehavaintokin, yritin tarkistaa vielä tätä latauskuitista.

Syynä pitkään ajamattomuuteen on ollut heikko uudistus pysäkkien näyttöjärjestelmissä, käyttöönotossa on paljon vitkasteltu. Tämä on yhdenlainen hiljaisen miehen protesti tälle kehitykselle.

Eilen ovat (ma, 15.6.-15) tulleet Waltti-bussivyöhykekortit ennakkomyyntiin. Samalla on ilmeisesti lakkautettu Stockmannin tiloissa tapahtunut Koskilinjojen bussikorttien myynnit ja lataukset. Ilmeisesti on/olisi ainut myyntipaikka Oulu10.  :Sad:

----------


## Assamies

Linjan 10 auto #119. Erilaiset penkit eli penkin päällykset. Eräällä tietyllä linjalla on tehty lyhyessä ajassa paljon ajoja. Lyhyenä aikana tietyn reitin tietyllä reittiosuudella on kirjattuna 5 eri autolla tehtyä ajoa. :Smile:

----------


## Assamies

Oulun Seudun joukkoliikenteeseen on tullut joitakin uusia busseja. Koskilinjat on näköjänsä sekin siirtynyt käyttämään uusia hollantilaisia VDL Citea-_matureita_, eli _matalikoita_. :Smile:  Kabussien tuotantotilanteesta en tiedä. Itse en ole niistä suuremmin pitänyt. Paitsi talven kovimmilla paukkupakkasilla, ehkä. Kesällä ovat Kabussit toivottoman kuumia, sillä niissä ei ole ilmastointia. :Sad:

----------


## Assamies

Ajettu *linjalla 52* - toden totta hyvin pitkästä aikaa...  (Oulu-Liminka/Lka) *autolla #92*, operoija _Koskilinjat_. Tietääkseni näitä* Lahti 402*:sia on vain ihan muutama Oulun seudun joukkoliikenteessä. Aiemmat muut vastaavat ovat poistetut käytöstä taikka siirrettyjä muualle. Minnekä, niin sitä en kyllä tiedä.  :Confused: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:06 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:01 ----------

Linjat 16 & 17 ovat edelleen käsittääkseni ajamatta kohdaltani. Linjalla 11 tapahtuneesta ajosta, no on siitäkin kulunut jo melkoinen tovi.  :Embarassed: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:12 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:06 ----------

Linja 16 lienee eräs kaikkein uusimpia Oulussa. Sitä voitaneen ajaa myös Citybussilla, jokin vastaavan tyyppinen on kulkenut väliä Mäntylä-Kontinkangas (Kaupunginsairaala/Hyvinvointikeskus). Ilmeisesti jatkettuja n. 15 paikan Mersuja (MB) on liikenteessä tuolla linjalla pyörinyt - ei itse Kutsenitseja (huom. _Kutsenits_ on itävaltalainen autonkoritehdas, joka valmistaa mm. citybussien autonkoreja). www: kutsenits.at.  :Arrow:  K BUS - http://www.k-bus.at/

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:16 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:12 ----------

Oulun kaupungin alueen ulkopuolisia ajoja ei ole ollut paikallisliikenteessä todellakaan pitkään aikaan. Se aika voitaneen varmaan kohta laskea jo vuosissa.  :Sad: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:20 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:16 ----------

Autojen kylkimainokset ovat jälleen palanneet. Ne tosin ovat hyvin pienehkön pinta-alan peittäviä. Minua nämä eivät lainkaan häiritse. Koskilinjojen autojen sisäpuolelle, ovat tulleet jo jokin aika sitten *Goldline*n_ kaukoliikenteen_ infot/mainokset. Nekään eivät bussirauhaani eli ajorauhaa häiritse.

Saatan jopa tarttuakin tuohon tarjoukseen! Oulu-Jyväskylä-Oulu: hintaan 60 (m-p): no sehän alkaa kuullostaa jo melko järkevältä!  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Assamies

Joillain vuoro-osuuksilla on täyttynyt 10 eri ajettua autoa. Näitä en lähde toisistaan erittelemään.  :Neutral: 

Pääsääntö: mitä tiheämpi liikennöinti, niin sitä enemmän on mahdollista bongata 'uusia' eli ajamattomia autoja. Oulussa on tihein vuoroväli 20 min./vuoro. Se on sama kuin: 3x tunnissa.

Erittelen edelleen ajoni aikataulujen mukaisesti, ja vastaavasti niiden mukaisille osuuksille. Ajojen 'kohdentuminen' ei siis voi olla kovin satunnaista. Yleensä yleisimmin ottaen, on aikataulu jaettu 4 eri osuudelle/linjaa kohden. Asumisen sijainti vaikuttanee eniten bongausten painottumiseen. (Oulun etelä/itälaita)

*Puolimatala Lahti 402* on eräs auto, jolla ajan hyvin mielelläni. Sen lisäksi pidän edelleenkin melkoisen paljon_ Scania Scala_-tyypin autolla kulkemisesta. :Smile:

----------


## Assamies

Näihin juttuihini viitaten, tulee olemaan lehtijuttu. Se tulisi olemaan kuvitettu, jossa näkyy tätä struktuuriani.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:21 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:20 ----------

Kiitän Joukkoliikennefoorumia, siitä että se on tarjonnut hyvän ja pysyvän taustapohjan näille reissutarinoilleni. Yst. -A-

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:21 ----------

Paikallinen joukkoliikenne tulee korostumaan. Ylen ohjelma eli Juhannusjuna ei sitä siihen tarjonnut. Todellisuuden nimissä; paljon kuvaus-otoksia tehtiin, varsinkin insertiin liittyen. Nämä tehtiin lähinnä Merikosken taskussa. Merikosken tasku, se on paikka, jossa bussikuskit yleisimmin vaihtavat vuoroaan.

----------


## Assamies

Lisäksi suuri suru-uutinen: kaikkien tuntema todellinen _Oululainen Asemamies_, aka. *Kolikko-Tane* on poissa.  :Sad:  Tane kuoli vuoden 2015 lopulla, tiettävästi syöpäsairauteen.  :Frown:  Tane oli tuttuakin tutumpi näky Oulun ja Muhoksen alueella sekä bussipysäkeillä. R.I.P. Tane!  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Assamies

Siitä siirrytään vähän iloisempiin aiheisiin..?  :Wink:  Tuiran ranta (Tua). Eilen ti 11.5.-16, n. klo. 17.00. Linja 35K, auto 131. Tuirantaan eli Ylä-Tuiraan menee vain 4-5 vuoroa (ainakin vuorot 11, 35K, 36, 41 - ehkä 38). Viikonloppuna vielä näitä harvemmin, kuten odottaa sitä sopiikin.. :Sad:

----------


## Assamies

Kollaan alkuun alta poikeensa -eli tsekataan ensin ajohavainto, ettei asiayhteys jäisi mitenkään epäselväksi. Linjan 35K autolla #131 (A131) Tuiran rantaan. Siellä lintuhavaintoja ja -kuvia. _Tuiran kuulu joutsenkolmikko_ päivysteli Merikosken voimalaitoksen luona yläjuoksulla. *Joutsentrio* on kerännyt lukuisasti faneja, ruokkijoita sekä fb:n ja muun sosiaalisen median päivityksiä. :Cool:  Tämä tieto ei tosin varmaa mutta tarkistettavissa.  :Wink:

----------


## Assamies

Useita bongauksia, tehty x12, eli tuon verran tietyn linjan tietylle osuudelle useita. Tämä juttu ei nyt varmaan sinällään, ketään isommin jaksa edes kiinnostaa. Mutta tiettyjä erityisiä omituisia ajoja olen tehnyt, että jokin joku tietty ajo-osuus saadaan niin sanotusti täytetyksi.

Nämä ajot enää eivät poikkea Oulun kaupunkialueen ulkopuolelle. Yksi ajatus on ollut ajaa, niin sanotusti *Rajakylä*n kautta ja sen ohitse. Sinne menevät vain linjat 4 ja 4A. Korjatkaa tämä mikäli olen väärässä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 00:13 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 00:07 ----------

Näin olen toiminut tässä näissä operaatioissa yleensä: jaksotan ajojani. Se tarkoittaa poikkeamista, taikka takaisinpaluuta välillä. Ainoa tarkoitus on ollut tässä se sellainen, että saan jonkin tietyn ajomerkinnän tehdyksi. En muista aikatauluja ulkoa, enkä edes bussireittejäkään kaikin puolin. Toimintani on usein varsin impulsiivista ja hyvinkin ennalta suunnittelematonta. Tämä on ehkä yksi hatara keino, millä koetan kehitellä jotakin arvaamattomuutta ja jännitettä (muutoin varsin tylsään, synkkään) elämääni. Siitä ei pitäisi mitään haittaa kenellekään olla. Päin vastoin: usein sattuu mielenkiintoisia ja hauskojakin tilanteita. Minä yritän nämä ottaa, lähinnä elämänlaajuisten oppimiskokemusten kannalta. That's what I want & need. :Cool: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 00:19 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 00:13 ----------

Ai niin. Usein oudot ihmiset saapuvat kysymään minulta jotain. Useinkaan en tiedä näihin suoraa vastausta lainkaan. Mutta yritän kyllä heitä aina auttaa. Enkä tunnusta olevani mikään rasisti. Koetan neuvoa jokaikistä, rotuun taikka ihonväriin katsomatta.  :Smile:

----------


## Assamies

Eilen sippasi Kabussi kesken matkanteon. Varsin erikoinen tilanne tämä sinällään!

Eilen ma 1.6.2016 hyppäsin Tuirassa, Merikosken taskussa _linja 4:n A153:een_. Ajoin sillä keskustan ohi tarkoituksenani vaihtoyhteys.

OYS:n sivuttaispysäkille Kajaanintien varteen oli pysähtynyt _linjan 2 auto A160._ Pysäkin sivu oli auton kuljettaja sekä n. 10-15 matkustajaa (en laskenut lkm:ää). Pysäkille saapui *Ei Linjalla - ilmoituksen kera* _auto A164._ Sen kortinlukulaite (valm. Pusatec) ei ollut päälle kytkettynä. Minä olin jäänyt alussa mainitsemastani bussiautosta. Ilmeisesti autonpaikannin sai sitten heti pian myöhemmin satelliittiyhteyden ja kortinlukulaitekin kytkeytyi päälle.

Autojen kortinlukupäätteethän ovat kuljettajien henkilökohtaisilla toimikorteilla kytkettäviä. Näin ne toimivat myös ajureitten eräänlaisina kellokortteina ja rekisteröivät ajoajat sekä tauot.

Minä siis taisin erään hyvin harvinaisen kertaa matkustaa Waltti-korttiani vilauttamatta & piipauttamatta. Ajelin sitten omaan destinaatiooni.

Auton #160 matkan pysähtymisen syynä oli ollut kuljettajan ilmoituksen mukaan moottorin ylikuumuminen. Moottori ei ollut kuitenkaan onneksi syttynyt tuleen tms. Eli ei näyttänyt tuossa esiintynyt mitään muuta sen vakavampaa.  :Smile:  Auto varmaankin matkasi pysäkiltä kohti huoltoa, taikka tarvittavia tilanteen vaatimia korjauksia. :Wink: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:33 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:29 ----------

_Tarkasteltu & tarkistettu lisäksi omista muistiinpanoista. Kirjoituksen tarkoitus ei ole olla mitenkään kriittinen taikka mitään arvosteleva._ :Redface: _ Listasin vain joitain erityisiä huomioita tässä yhteydessä. Autojen & mainittujen linjojen nroinnit pitäisivät olla täysin faktisia._ :Smile: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:37 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:33 ----------

Kabus-kaupunkibussiautolla (-kokomatala?) _A160_ tehty lisäksi useita ajoja, pitkällä aikavälillä toistuvasti eli jatkuvasti. :Wink:

----------


## Assamies

Kabus-kaupunkibussit ovat "nekin" puolimatalia. Olisi tietenkin sekin pitänyt muistaa.  :Embarassed: 

No kuitenkin, _eniwetokkiisa_! Auto A160/#160 palannut nyt jo takaisin tutulle vakioreitilleen. Kabussien moottorina toimi takamoottorinen _Cummins-diesel_, joss'on peräluukussa sammutusaukko. :Smile: 

*Katuri* & *maturi*; no missä lie sitten _naturi_..??  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Pulustaja

No jaa, jos nyt viilailemaan aletaan, niin puolimatala tarkoittaa bussia, jossa on etu- ja keskiovella yksi porras eli Kabusit ovat ennemminkin etumatalia (LE=Low Entry).  :Wink:  Nooh, puolimatala voisi äkkiä ajatellen tarkoittaa ihan samaa. Puolimatalia olivat esimerkiksi Carrus City M:t (kuten Alamäen ex. #2 [KIE-842]) tai osa Koskilinjojen entisistä Lahti 402:ista.

----------


## Assamies

Kauan tavoiteltuja ja haikailtuja/saavuttamattomissa olleita; sekä lopulta sitten saatuja!  :Very Happy:  Linjojen 11 & 17 ajot!  :Cool:  L11-A106 & L17-A12. Koskiksen eli Kosareitten auto #12, se on Scania Scala.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:27 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:17 ----------

Uutta kalustoa, eli Hollantilaiset VDL Citeat ovat saapuneet. Ne ovat tulleet lähinnä reiteille 35K sekä 20B. :Smile:

----------


## Assamies

Minut poistettiin autosta kerran. Siitä on jo aikaa. Taisi olla talvella taikka varhain keväällä -16. Olin käyttäytynyt ehkä jotenkin siten, ettei kuski sitä hyväksynyt. Auto oli #94 ja linja 10. Käsittääkseni paikallislinjan kuljettajilla on oikeus keskeyttää ajo linjalla, ja poistaa mahdollinen vaaraa, taikka häiriötä aiheuttava matkustaja kesken ajon. Mitään vaaraa taikka häiriötä en ollut oman käsitykseni mukaan aiheuttanut.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:02 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:59 ----------

Keskustelen joskus joidenkin kuljettajien kanssa, eli siis muutoin kuin ajossa. Tätä pidän erityisenä arvonantona ja huomaavaisuutena. :Very Happy:  Tämä lisää heihin suuntautuvaa arvonantoani. :Redface:  Yksityisasiat pidän täysin sisälläni. En mainitse sellaisista koskaan mitään eteenpäin. Tuo tapa toimia, on mielestäni ainut oikea. :Smile: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:27 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:02 ----------

Keskeytän joskus ajoni linjalle, vaihtaakseni niin sanotusti _turhan päiten_. Yleensä silloin odotan jotain toista toisen linjan autoa. Syynä on tuon ajon (nimetyn auton) taikka linjan _merkkaamattomuus_. Pyrin pitämään eri linjojen ajoni tarkoituksenmukaisina ja mahdollisimman paljon. Eli: oikeasta tosisyystä tehtyjä ajoja, tulisi tehdä mahd. paljon. :Wink:

----------


## Assamies

En toivota _hyvää Juhannusta_, vaan toivotan  turvallista* Juhannusta 2016*! :Wink:  :Eek:

----------


## Assamies

Tänään, anteeksi -eilen oli Hiirosen Nesteen pysäkin kohdalla menossa siirtoajo, eli tarkemmin: autonvaihto-operaatio kesken linjan 2 ajon. Autosta A138 siirrettiin matkustajat autoon A70. Tarkempi kellonaika jäi kyllä huomioimatta; se olla n. klo 15-16 välillä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 00:36 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 00:27 ----------

Waltti-matkakortti ladattu ensi kertaa arvoa ladaten. Wanhasta muistista tiedän tai tiesin sen, että esim. HKL:n liikennevyöhykkeille voidaan ladata matkakortille joko aikaa taikka arvoa. Arvomääräinen lataaminen on alkanut Oulussa vasta tänä suvena. Alkuun sen piti voida tekemän vain Oulu10:ssa, ja vain yksinomaan 10 x suuruisina tasasummaisina kerraisina. Oulu Kymppi on Waltti-korttilatausten tekopaikka Oulussa. Latasin kuitenkin kortilleni arvoa, aikaisemmin aika-latauksen (A-vyöhyke, 30vrk: h. 52,50). Latasin arvoa 41,00 edestä. Se tekisi tuolloin näin: 20x 2,05 (Waltti-kortilla oleva kertamatkan hinta, eli yhden kertamatkan perusveloitus).

Perustelen syitäni: kesällä tulee ajettua paljon vähemmin kuin muina vuodenaikoina. Lisäksi oli tarkoitus kitkeä niin sanotut turhat hupiajelut pois. Eli jotain bongaamista varten ei mistään kunnollisesta järkisyistä tehtyjä ajoja. Käsittääkseni yhden käyttökerran vähennys/latauksen käyttö: tarkoittaa yhden tunnin ajan (1h.) tehtyjä niin sanottuja vapaita vaihtoja.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 00:42 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 00:36 ----------

Ai niin ja tottahan toki tietenkin: kesällä on linjakapasiteetti paljon muuta vuotta rajoitetumpaa. En ole tarkkaan laskenut esim. linja- taikka %-määräistä vähentymää talveen verrattuna. Kesällä kuitenkin kaikki 3 Citylinjaa operoivat, ja niiden vuoroväli on keskimääräisesti 2x/1h.

----------


## Assamies

Uusi latausjuttu eli systeemi (dzhydeemi?)  :Wink:  on lopulta njut sitten_ koeponnistettu_. :Smile:  Osoittautui olevan aivan täysin mahdollista, tehdä yksi edestakainen matka -ja vain yhtä latauskertaa käyttäen (jopa pyhäisin). :Cool:  Suoraan sanoen en aivan oikein kunnolla, tähän systeemin toimivuuteen edes luottanutkaan. :Confused: 

Linja 23:n auto A168 ajettu. Linja päättää Toripakalle. Se on hieman wanhasta Polliisilaitoksesta eteenpäin. Musiikki-Fazer eli Kullas sijaitseepi sillä kohdin. Kuski tyyttäsi edellä ajavalle linja 20B:n auto A59:lle, siksi että se poimisi mukaansa siirtyvät siirtomatkustajat. Minäkin menin heidän joukossaan. Linja 20B kulkee keskusaseman ohitse, millä tarkoitan linja-autoasemaa. Alikulun kautta pääsee myöskin rautatieaseman puolelle.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 05:55 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 05:51 ----------

Linja 23 on muuttanut käsittääkseni *matkaprofiili*aan eli kulkureitti kulkee nykyään _Ylkkärin_ seli yliopiston kautta. Aikaisemmin en oikein ole _uksaltanut_ tuota linjaa 23 käyttää, sillä pelkäsin sen menevän suoraan Iskon jälkeen moottoritielle ja Iitä kohden. :Icon Frown: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 06:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 05:55 ----------

^Näin ollen; matkakortillani siis jäljellä vielä 19 ajokertaa. Saldon pitäisi silloin olla: 38,95 .

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 06:07 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 06:03 ----------

*Linjalla kulkemattomissa autoissa*, saattaa näkyä _keulan valotaululla_, jotain näistä seuraavista teksteistä:
1. Siirtoajo
2. Ei linjalla
3. Operaattorin nimi, kuten esim: Koskilinjat tai Oubus Oy, tms.

----------


## Assamies

^Aikaisemmin esitetystä seli mainitsemastani latauksesta on nyt käytetty 50% seli ½.

Havaintoja: turha ajelu ei aivan kokonaan poistunut. Yhden päivän aikana käytetty max. 3 ajokertaa á 2,05=6,15. Yhden ajokerran eli latauksen käytön aikana​ ehtii täpärästi suorittamaan nopeasti: _nk. virkatoimet nopeana asiointina_.

Bussikorttirahat ovat taasen  vasta tulleet, eli n. tasan 1vk. sitten. Mietin tässä vielä kahden option väliltä: A-kausivyöhykkeelle tehtyä latausta, hinta 52,50/30pv/matkoja rajoittamattomasti. Vaiko:_ 41,00 arvoinen arvon lataus_ *Waltti-kortille*. Sillä tekisi 20 kpl max. 1 t./h. kestoisia ajoja. Tunnin sisällä siis vapaa vaihto-oikeus.

Huom. Olen käyttänyt joskus lyh. "h." = hinta. Mutta myöskin 1 h. = yksi tunti.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:57 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:50 ----------

Edelliseen hieman pohdiskelua... :Eek: 

Kesällä, jos ajoja on vain suhteellisen harvassa seli vähän: olisi tietysti arvon lataus ehkä se paljon viisaampi vaihtoehto. Tässä vain piilee ehkä yksi mutta. Pyörätiet pahasti remontissa näillä seuduin eli Oulun etelä-laidassa. Oma polkupyörä tasan ajokelvottomassa kunnossa. Tässä ehkei olisikaan mitään ongelmaa, sillä kotoani keskustaan on jokseenkin tarkalleen 4,5 km. Vika ei ole suuren suuri. Mutta ehkä itse en osaa napa-vaihteista pyörää lähteä korjaamaan.
Täällä oli erittäin hyvä ja mainio asukastupa, joka _teki varsin edullisesti sangen laadukkaita pyöräkorjauksia_. Siinä menikin (asukastuvan katoamisen myötä) se viimeinen seikka, minkä vuoksi olisi *Gagezu*a voinut joksikin _Vuoden Kaupunginosaksi_ edes nimittää..!! :Mad:

----------


## Assamies

Olen tehnyt seli laatinut tässä hieman kannattavuuden laskelmia...

52,50/30 pv A-vyöhykkeen käsittävä lataus seuraavilla matkamäärillä:

*Ajojen lkm kuukaudessa/30pv.:
20x /30vrk (1kk) => matkakustannus olisi tuolloin, n. 2.63 yhtä ajokertaa kohden.
Kannattavuuden alaraja kulkisi kuukauta kohti kertyvässä 25x ajokerrassa. Matkakustannukseksi tulee tuolloin 2,10/yksi ajokerta tunnin vapaalla vaihto-oikeudella.
Edelleen:
30x => 1,75/ajokerta.
40x => 1,31
45x => ~1,17
50x => 1,05
60x vaatisi noin 2x päivittäistä erillista ajotapahtumaa vähintäin. Matkakustannus per ajokerta olisi silloin vain 0,87 seli 87 snt.

----------


## 339-DF

Mitä mahtaa tarkoittaa "seli"?

Ajotapahtumien määrää kannattaa aina pyrkiä lisäämään, ainakin jos on ostettu rajoittamat matkat sisältävä lippu. Silloin rahalle on saatu paremmin vastinetta.

----------


## Assamies

> Mitä mahtaa tarkoittaa "seli"?
> 
> Ajotapahtumien määrää kannattaa aina pyrkiä lisäämään, ainakin jos on ostettu rajoittamat matkat sisältävä lippu. Silloin rahalle on saatu paremmin vastinetta.


Seli = se on eli, aka. _selitys_. :Twisted Evil: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 01:00 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 00:52 ----------

Olen onnistunut keksimään jällehen uuden _seli-termin_. Seli-termikin on uuden asian käsittelyä, ilmaisua mitä ei oikein mistään kunnolla tahdo ottaa selvää. _Seli_n otin varmaan kait jostain *Jonne-pedia*sta eli J*onneilu*n kautta - en oikein tiedä.

Nooh. Tässä teille uusi termi: _pakotettu ajelu_ eli _pakotettu ajo_. Huomatkaa että tämä tehty nsk. _kieli poskella_, _poski-kielisesti_.

Ah kuinka nautinkaan tästä, uusien mitään tarkoittamattomien termien kehittelystä!  :Laughing:  Niillä saan ehkä vain hämättyä itseni, ja ehkä hyvässä lykyssä pari aktiivi-käyttäjää...!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

*Pakkoajelu* tai _pakotettu ajelu_ on sitä, kun ajellaan jonkin asian saavuttamista varten, millä lähinnä näennäiset tarkoitukset.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 01:04 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 01:00 ----------

_Raja-ajelu_ on 25 kertaa kuukautta kohti. Silloin 30 vrk kuukausilippu alkaa kustantamaan itsensä niin sanotusti takaisin. Alle 25 ajon alle menevä käyttö ei ole hyödykästä.

Mitä enemmän ajaa, sen vähemmän tulee ajokustannusta aina yhtä ajokertaa kohti. 25 bussimatkaa per kuukautta kohti, se on se nsk. _rajapyykki_.

----------


## Assamies

Siis, olin keskisellä kesällä eli keskikesällä hankkinut arvomääräisen latauksen. Latasin ajoja 41 edestä. Seuraus oli se, että liikkuminen vähentyi. Lisäksi joutui koko ajan (likitulkoon, eli koko ajon aloittamisen jälkeen) tarkkailemaan kelloaan.

Seuraus: latasin uuden 30 vrk mittaisen aika-ajokauden. Siintä on ainakin se hyöty, että ei tarvitse näistä edellä mainituista stressaantua siitä sen enempäänsä.  :Smile: 

Tunnen joitain bussikuskeja lähemmin, ja joskaan en aivan tuttava-kohtaisesti. Minulle on ollut isohko ilokin päästä joskus selvittämään heille, näitä joukkoliikenteen matkustamisen edesottamuksiani. Olen kokenut saavani jokseenkin myönteistä, ja jopa kannustavaakin palautetta heiltä.  :Very Happy: 

Kautta linjojen eli -linjan, olen senkin kokenut näinkin, että bussimatkustelu olisi paljonkin mielekkäämpi tapa toimia, kuin esim. käytetyn mopon tmv. hommaamisen. Bussiliikenteessä pääsee mukavasti sosiaalistumaan. :Cool: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 00:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 00:18 ----------

^Pakko-ajeluja eli nsk. pakotettuja ajeluja tuppaa yleensä tulemaan. Selvennän tätä hiukan. Lähden jonnekin, ja jokin tietty sama linja vie sinne. Sitten havainnoin, että jokin toinen linja menee samaan kohteeseen eli destinaatioon: hieman tätä myöhempänä. Seuraus: jään pysäkille odottamaan tätä toisen linjan bussia. Yritän valita nämä ratkaisuni siten, että tuo vaihtopysäkki olisi mahdollisimman keskeisellä paikalla. Näitä tällaisia ovat esimerkiksi Tuirassa oleva Merikosken tasku, sekä tietenkin keskustan Toripakka taikka Kaupungintalon pysäkki. Valinnan voi hyvinkin ratkaista, jokin tietyn osuuden ajamattomuus (ajo jota ei olla aikaisemmin merkitty aikatauluvihkoseen).

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 00:30 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 00:25 ----------

Viite: 4.8.2016 julkaistu kaksisivuinen ja kuvitettu haastatteluni Tukilinja-lehdessä. Se tulee vapaasti netissä luettaviin tuosta yhtä kuukautta myohempänä. :Smile:

----------


## Assamies

Eilen Tuirassa ja toki tietty rannassa piknikillä. Meno eli se, miten sinne menin: linja 1 auto #146, vaihto Toripakalla, 1. pysäkki (-eli ei siis se seuraava 2. pysäkki, jonka sijainti Kaupungintalolla). Sitten seuraavaksi linja 11:n auto #106. :Smile: 

Paluu Tuirasta Merikosken taskuun jalan, sillä mitään sopivia paluulinjoja ei ollut. Ehkä linja 36 jäi tarkemmin tarkistamatta. Merikosken taskusta linja 2:n auto #138. Auto A138 (#138) ajoi pitkään linjaa 14. Nyttemmin usein ajeltu linja kakkosen (L2) vakkaripeli. :Redface: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 01:24 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 01:22 ----------

^Tarkennus: tuo mainittu usein ajettu ja eri reittiosuuksilla, auto #138 linja kahdesta.

----------


## Assamies

Uudet mustat cb:t eli citybussit ovat saapuneet Ouluun. _Neitsytajelu_ tehty C-linjan autolla #7. C-linja aloitti ensimmäisenä uusilla Mercedes-Benz (MB)-mallisilla n. 14 paikan cittareilla. A-linja tietääkseni operoi ja auto #6 on käytössä. Operaattori noilla citylinjoilla on Oubus. :Smile: 

Ensiajelu tapahtui muutaman (n. 2-4 pv.) sisällä autotyypin vaihdoksesta. Entiset olivat nsk. laatikko-korisia ja väritykseltään teräksenharmaita itävaltalaisia *Kutsenits*eja, *Iveco*n tekniikkaan ja runkorankenteeseen pohjautuvia: joissa oli n. 20 paikkaa.

----------


## Assamies

Pitkästä aikaa V.Alamäen Volvo8700 #12. Oli linjalla 59 (Hailuoto-Oulu l-as.). Ajo tapahtui L-tullista kaupunkiin päin. Sitä ennen pysähtyi linjan 52 (Lka-Oulu) Kabus, jonka kyyti ei tällä kertaa kelvannut. Valitan tapausta. :Icon Frown: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:53 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:50 ----------

^Edellä ajanut Kabus siis pysähtyi, mitään merkkiä (pysähtymiseen) en sille näyttänyt. Heilautan aina kättä koholle eli puolittain ylös, kun odotan tulevan bussin pysähtyvän kohdalleni pysäkille.

----------


## Assamies

Ajettu linjan 2 autoilla A145 ja A160. Tervehditty kuljettajia, uuden vuoden terveisin ja täysin asiaan kuuluvalla tavalla. Tätä ennen taukoa on suunnilleen 1 vkon verran. Mainitsemani termit voivat ehkä harhaan johtauttaa. Esimerkiksi A160 on eräs, Luojan Kiitos: Suomessa, Rakkaassa Isänmaassamme valmistettu M-B:n tuotantomalli. (I thank you, Germany, again)  :Cool: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 03:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 03:01 ----------

For the very first time, my 12 pt. thanks are going to: Meyer Shipyards. (Jos. L. Meyer, Papenburg, Deutschland). Then: West Germany oder -Deutschland. :Redface: 

See also: Papenburgin sisarukset/wikipedia (fi)

----------


## Assamies

Koskilinjoille saapunut käytettyä kalustoa muualta. Alkuperää en tiedä. Iso osa näistä kuitenkin Scania Scaloja, ns. soikealla takaikkunalla varustettuina. Ns. uudempi malli kattaa, eli sisältää paljon kulmikkaamman takaikkunan. Nähdäkseni perä sekin edellistä kantikkaampi, sisältäneekö ehkä ilmanpoistoaukkoja?  :Confused:  Sellaisia käytössä ainakin Oubus:illa. :Smile:  Myös kaipaamiani Lahti 402:sia näkyilee vielä harvakseltaan. Pidän tuosta autotyypistä melkoisen paljon muutoin. :Redface: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:15 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:12 ----------

Haastatteluni Iltalehden eli IL:n viikonloppunumerossa on julkaistu. Julkaisupäivä muistaakseni hieman tammikuun puolen välin jälkeen -17 (2017). :Wink:

----------


## Assamies

Ajettu "uudella" Oubus:in auto #15:lla. Tämä nykyauto malliltaan/koriltaan Lahti Scala, alustatietoja ei ole: ennen on ollut nähdäkseni CityL.  :Confused: 

Arktiset Bussit kalustotietokanta > Kalustolista > Oubus
http://kalusto.arktisetbussit.com/yr...ta.php?O=Oubus

----------


## Assamies

Ladattu arvoa 23 edestä matkakortille. Tehty OuBus:in autossa #17. Liikkui linjalla 7. Sijainti oli Oulun linja-autoasema, suunta pohjoiseen.

Erityishuomio: Matkahuollon toiminnat on lopetettu. Vain kahvila on jäänyt palvelevina tiloina. Odotin odotussalissa tulevaa kyytiämme Haaparannalle. Tästä tarkempana myöhemmin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:56 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:49 ----------

Tänään Suorsan Liikenteen #9, ja ajokkina suosikkiautoni telillinen Star502. Oulu-Tornio-Haaparanta-Oulu. Erityishuomio: kuljettajana toimi entinen varusmieskouluttajani. Koimme matkallamme lievähköjä teknisiä haasteita, niihin tartuttiin ja puututtiin asiantuntevasti. Eli tuli yksi ylimääräinen välilasku Kuivaniemellä. Asia ei ollut vakava, ja palasimme siten näin ollen takaisin lähtöpaikkaamme. Matka oli ollut hyvin, ei vaan kun erittäin miellyttävä. :Wink:  Matka oli tietenkin charter-ajo eli tilausmatka. :Smile: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:06 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:56 ----------

Lisäarvon lataus tehty Tornion taisteluitten jälkeen. Eli paluubussiin asetuin Ikean parkissa. Sitä voisi vääntää vitsailuksi asti aivan, kuin että mitenkä pääsee sieltä Ikeasta pois ja niin siten edelleen.

Minä tein pitkähkön (n. yli 2 km) kävelylenkin Tornion Suensaareen. Juhannussaareen asti en sentään mennyt. Erikoinen pukeutumiseni saattaa ja voi herättää huomiota.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:11 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:06 ----------

Lounastauko pidettiin Savotan Sannissa. Paluumatkan oli tarkoitus tapahtua suorasti, mutta pysähdyimme Kuivaniemellä. Jostain kumman syystä siellä oli framilla kaksi kappaletta muinaisia Fordson Dextra ja Valmet 361D -traktoreita. Käväisin niitä pitkään ihastelemassa sekä tunnustelemassa. En kuvannut kameralla taikka kännykällä niitä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:12 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:11 ----------

Siis Fordson Dextra, malli matala, väri koko-sininen.

----------


## Assamies

Uusi linja: linja n:ro 50 on aloittanut kesän alusta eli 4.6.-17. Se liikennöipi Kempeleen Haapamaalle (kuntakeskuksesta kauppakeskus Zeppeliinin ja Murron suuntaan, eli Tyrnävälle päin) ja vuoron väli on kerran tunnissa: 1x/t.-h. Operaattorina taitaa olla Oubus. Se on hankkinut uusien linjalaajennuksien myötä uutta ajokalustoa.

Samalla myös linja 51 jatkaa operointiaan.

----------


## Assamies

oi-voi-ei (nyt elä-mätä, se vasta pieleen mänj...) -ev eli *oulun yev* _ts. dillenvalvonta_ oli yllättävästi kiinnostunut bussikorttieni latauksista. Totuus on se, ettei käyttövaroja olla korotettu yli 12 vuoteen!  :Evil or Very Mad:  Ei ole ihme, että oulu on l-positiivisten _päägaupunfi_, ja tässä ei sukupuolisuutta käsitellä! Ja net l-positiiviset, ei gyll tasan busseilla ajele!  :Twisted Evil: 

-Kun  omia asioita hoitaa _diktatorinen Natsila_, niin ei voi olla mitään heikkoa...???

----------


## Assamies

Walttikortilla arwoa jäljellä 1,50 eur. Bussirahat tulevat ilmeisesti aina kuun 14. pvä. Sinällään ne kyllä vaikka matkakortin aikalataukseen riittäisivätkin. Olen kuitenkin siirtynyt käyttämään arvolatauksia. Kuukautta kohden niihin kuuluu jokseenkin samaa vastaava summa. Tuo summa on määrältään 50 eur.

----------


## Assamies

Walttikorttia ladattu per 22,00 eur. Ajettu linja 9:lla Pokkitörmälle. Vaihto siellä linja 4:lle. Linja 4:llä Taskilaan. Linja 21:lla takaisin keskustaan, vaihto Merikosken taskussa linja 7. Taskilaan tehty ajokäynti oli turhaa tarpeetonta ajelua.

----------


## Assamies

Ajettu uudella linjalla 5, joka tullut käyttöön tänä syksynä, alkaen 9.8.-18. Käsiaikataulussa en havainnut linjakohtaisesti merkittyjä operaattoreita seli liikennöitsijöitä. Ajotapahtuma oli lyhykäinen ja se tapahtui autolla #78. Taisi olla kokovalkea Scania Scala.

Ajettu uusilla* VDL Citea*--_bussiauto_illa, jotka ovat Koskilinjat-kalustoa. Hollantilais-belgialaista valmistetta olevat uudenkarheat "linkkurit/linkit" tuoksuivat sisältä myös uusilta. Numerot olivat #170 & #171, jotka olivat operoineet linjoilla 2 & 3.

Toisin kuten persoonaani käsittelevässä IL/Viikonloppu-lehden lehtijutussa oli kirjoitettu taikka annettu ymmärtää, VDL Citeat ovat hyvin ilmastoidut. Sen sijaan Kabus TC-4A4/6450:t eivät tätä ole. Yt.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:55 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:12 ----------

Oma käsitykseni Vdl Citeoista on lähinnä pelkästään myönteinen. Viihtyisän avara, valoisa matkustamo, hyvä näkyvyys - myöskin taakse & hyvät lähes esteettömät pääsyt ja lastenrattaille runsaasti tilaa. Uudet Citea-autot on myös melkoisen hiljaisia menopelejä. :Cool:   :Cool:

----------


## Assamies

Oubusille ja ainakin linjalle 7 on saapunut uusimpia Scanioita. Autot ovat todella hiljaisia ja sekä avaria. Sisällä on monitoiminen näyttö, joka kertoo auton ajonopeuden, ulkolämpötilan, sisälämpötilan sekä kellonajan; kaikki nämätten vaihtuvasyklisesti. Kyllä juuri lisää tätä tällaista!  :Cool:   :Cool: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:23 ----------

Kabusseihin on tullut linjanäytöt. Ilmeisesti näissä esiintynyt jotain jonniin sortin onkkelmata. Monessakaan autossa ei sittemmin, kesän jäljiltä, näitä ole pahemmin näkyillyt...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Assamies

1-, 2- ja 20- linjan busseilla kiekkopelissä Kärpät-Jukurit. Peli päättyi 4-0. Läsnä 4455 spektaattoria.  :Twisted Evil:  Tullessa auto myöhässä, jos ei ak/at muuttunut.

Mennessä löysin penkin alta lattialta_ brittiläisiä kolikoita_: yht. *1,80£* verran. :Cool:  Bussissa myös tehtiin asiakkuuskyselyä, mihin varsin tosi-pikaisesti vastailinkin. :Wink:

----------


## Assamies

Ilmeisesti linjanäytöt ovat poistettu. Takana mahdollisesti kokeilujakso. Kabusit ovat harvenemaan päin. Varsinkin kesän kuumina ne eivät ole kylläkään mitään maaliman miellyttävimpiä kulkupelejä. Talvella Kabusin pelit ovat kylläkin lämpimiä, ja aivan asiallisia. Volvo 8700:n tyyppiset ovi-ongelmat eivät niitä sentään ole vaivanneet.  :Smile:

----------


## Assamies

Entiset vanhat aikataulut ovat tallella. Niitä vaihdan n. 2-3 kk välein. Aikataulukirjasiin merkitsen aina ajetut autot. Ajot ovat viime aikoina hieman lisääntyneet. Käytän nykyään entisen ohjaajani suosituksesta, arvon latausta. Se on Oulun seudun joukkoliikenteessä kohtalaisen tuore, ja joskaan ei enää aivan uusi asia. Yksi ajo vähentää arvon latausta -2,05/ajokerta. Ajokerta on tunnin verran voimassa, jolloin vaihto on A-vyöhykkeellä vapaata. A-vyöhyke kattaa Oulun kaupunkialueen. Citybussin latausta en tähän mukaan laske.

----------


## Assamies

Vihaan Oulua koko sydämeni kyllyydestä. Ainoat hyvät tiet vievät sieltä pois. En tule enää ilmoittamaan mistään ajoista tähän osioon. Down with Oulu Kulttuurikaupunki 2026..!  :Mad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Assamies

^-Paitsi, että: uudet bussipäätteet näkyvät "haukanneen" olemattomia matkoja ja sekä useamman kerran!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Entisten bussipäätteiden valmistajan,_ Pusatec_in laitteilla en tätä ongelmaa havainnut.

Nyt ainakin parina-kolmena kertana olen havainnut arvolipun latausten hiipuneen / häipyneen ennen aikaisesti. :Mad: 

Ts. ennen uutta ajoa kortilla vielä ajoja jäljellä, mutta tämän uuden bussipäätteen kohdalla: arvoa häipynyt latauksesta täysin käsittämättömällä tavalla. :Frown:  2 vyöhykkeen merkintä, eli arvon vähentäminen 1:n vyöhykkeen sijasta 2; tämä voisi ehkä jotain selittääkin...?

Kuvittelin bussipäätteiden saavan esim. Gps:n kautta tms. sijaintitietoja, kuten ajon aikaisesta maksuvyöhykerajan vaihtumisesta / ylittymisestä. :Icon Frown:

----------


## Assamies

Linjalla 7 ajettua; telibussit #64 & #66. Operoijana Oubus.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:24 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:21 ----------

Useita hollannikkaita; seli hollantilais-valmisteisia VDL Citea -kaupunkibusseja ajettu. Linjoilla 1, 2, 3, 4, ainakin ja sekä muillakin linjoilla kuten 10.

Toisin kuin lehtijutussa, /(wanha IL:n lehtijuttu) : eivät Vdl Citeat ole kesällä kuumia ajettavia. Sen sijaan Kabus TA4A:t ovat juurikin sitä. Yt

----------


## antsa

Nuo 64 ja 66 lienevät kuitenkin OTP:n busseja koska Oubussilla ei ole kuin reilu 20 autoa.

----------


## Assamies

> Nuo 64 ja 66 lienevät kuitenkin OTP:n busseja koska Oubussilla ei ole kuin reilu 20 autoa.


^~- Njooh, ok. Luultavasti sitten siis juurikin näin. Aiemmin ollut kyllä käsittääkseni Oubusilla. Otp mainittu aikataulun omaisena taikka mukaisen ajo-operaattorina. Otp keskittynyt aikaisempana, lähinnä charter-ajoihin seli tilausliikenteen puoleen ja sen pariin... Yt.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:12 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:10 ----------

https://www.oulunliikenne.fi/linjat/...t/OULU:73:1:01

^-~Noh, kah täsä tulloopi set...!  :Wink:   :Cool:

----------


## Assamies

Uusilla hohdokkailla kaupunti alias kaapunti-linjoilla 21, 18, & 63 ollaan sitten ajeltu. Linja 21 muuttunut totaalisesti, ainakin eteläpäästään. Samalla bussikuski oivallisesti hoksautti bussikorttiin liittyneestä vipasta. Tämä vipaus oli aivan omiani, eli omaa tuotosta. Älykortti tuntuu olevan varsin herkkä kaikkinaisille esteille, kuten esimerkiksi korttitaskussa oleville muille mahdollisille esineille ja taikka asioille.

Linjalla 21 ollut auto on VDL Citea #172. (Samalla) Reitillä ollut #171 ajeli vastaan Pokkitörmällä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:35 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:32 ----------

Ja toisin, kuten aiemmassa antamassani lehtihaastettussa (IL/VL) toteamanani oli esitetty; eivät VDL Citeat ole kesäisin mitään kuumia ajettavia. Sen sijaan Kabussit näitä kyllä ovat olleet.

Nyt on Oulun alueella bussikannat muuttuneet, ja jos Kabussin kyytiin haluaa - niin sitä täytyy nyt jo lähestulkoon "metsästää"...

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:40 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:35 ----------

Linjoja 18 ja 21 suosittelen täydellä lämmöllä; kaikista bussiajeluista tykkääville. Näissä kahdessa on täysin oma hohtonsa, niiden reitit ovat lisätyt ja sekä uudistetut. Linja 63 on sekin koko tavalla, aika kiehtova. Eteläinen päätepiste on Oulunlahdessa, menneekö ehkä entisen Oulunsalon kunnan puolelle..? Päätepysäkki se toki tietenkin lukee, sekä ajokyltissä että aikatauluissa. En vaan ole tuota detaljista seikkaa vaivautunut kunnolla tarkistamaan...

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:45 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:40 ----------

Syy & selitys tekemääni korttivirheeseen: usein oli bussikortti jäänyt "hukkumaan" taskun pohjalle. Tätä tällaista estääkseni oli lisännyt muun muassa käytettyjä tukkapantoja, jotka olin solminut korttitaskun ympärille. Samoin olin lisäillyt ajokertojen maksulatauksien ostokuitteja. Nämä yhdessä, sitten nähtävästi olivat estäneet lukijapäätettä näkemästä kortin tietoja oikein. Nyt tuo asia on sitten lopullisesti kunnossa ja korjattu. Ilman bussikuskin (L21-A172) kehotusta, en tätä olisi kyennyt oivaltamaan.

----------


## Assamies

*Kabus-kaupunkibussi*lla tehty ajelu on tapahtunut; linjan 8 auto #144. Vastaantuleva toinen saman linjan auto oli myös sekin Kabus. :Cool: 

Kesän aikana Oulun seudun ajokalusto uusiutunut siten, että valtaosa on nykyisellään Scanioita. Nämä ovat perästään varsin korkeita, autotyyppinä lienevät lähinnä puolimatalikoita. Erityistä on niiden puupanelointia jäljittelevä, mahdollisesti laminaatti-tyyppinen lattia ja lattiakuviointi.

Edelleen arvostan _Scania Scala_a, ajokokemukseltaan parhaimpana. :Smile:  Näitä löytyy sentään vielä jokunen, ja ainakin kahdella eri ajo-operaattorilla. :Cool:

----------


## Assamies

Olen nyt tuoreeltaan lopettanut ajojen rekisteröinnin. En tallenna siis tällä hetkellä ajotapahtumia. Muutama juttu eli ajotapahtuma, on edennyt kohtalaiseksi seikkailuksi asti. Mainitsen tässä nyt: ajoja linjoilla 21 ja 58. Uudet erityiset linjat ovat olleet huomioni kohteina. Myös linja 18 näihin kuuluu.

Mikäli paikallinen maakunta-arkisto on hyväksynyt materiaalikseen omia ns. ajovihkojani eli merkittyjä aikatauluja, se säilynevät myös tuleville sukupolville. Koen osan näistä merkinnöistä ja myös ajotapahtumista, tapahtuneen - erään laisessa murrosvaiheessa. Tähän kuuluu myös esimerkiksi Kabus - ajokaluston saapuminen sekä sen pikkuhiljainen poistuminen. Aloitin omat ajomerkintäni, vielä Lahti 400-tyyppisten bussien vaiheilla. Falcon ja Eagle -busseilla toteutin myös ajotapahtumia, joista jotkin olivat pitkiä ajoja (yli  30 km verran).

----------


## Assamies

Olin tehnyt ja jo hyvin kauan sitten kuntalais-aloitteen Oulun Kaupunginvaltuustolle. Asiana oli uuden bussireitin, paikallisliikenteen yhteyden tuomisesta Ruskoon. Esitin uuden reitin avaukseen, mahdollisuutta päästä Ruskon jätekeskukseen ja talvisin Ruskotunturille.

Nyt melko lailla vasta, aivan tuoreeltaan on päätetty avata uusi poikittainen bussireitti, joka kulkisi mahdollisesti Pyykösjärven kautta Ruskoon. Uusi reitti tulisi hyödyntämään työmatkaliikennettä Ruskon suuntaan, mihin on hiljattain noussut uutta yritystoimintaa sekä kauppaliikkeitä. Yt.

----------


## Assamies

Ajettu Patelaan paikallisliikenteellä. Tehty viikonlopun ajelu vailla todellista tarkoitusta, tosin jonkin verran ns. puistokävelyä sekä Patelan Lidlin myymälässä käynti. Menty linjan 20 bussilla, ja paluu 4A-linjalla, Rajakylän kautta. Autojen numeroja ei taltioitu. Yleensä olen loppukesän & alkusyksyn vaiheilla, tehnyt tällaisen vastaavan ajelun. Tätä edelsi/oli edeltänyt Nallikarissa (Nk) käynti.

----------


## Assamies

Käyty muutamia turhia reissuja. Linnanmaa - Kaakkuri, sillä välillä eli linja 3 etupäässä. Nämä bussireissut, ajomatkat ovat yhdistetty, varsin äskeiseen Kemin junamatkaani. Paluukyyti tapahtui bussilla, ajo-operaattori simolanen yritys. Bussiauto oli väriltään ns. myrkynvihreä. Bussiauto muistutti Staria, muttei se sitä ollut. Kemin asemalla ilmoittauduin konduktöörille. Lippuani ei leimattu, mutta kyydin hinta oli 12. Hinta olisi ollut 2 halvempi aikaisemmin ostettaessa. Junaliput edelleen tallella. En koskaan hävitä niitä vaan pidän ne tallella, aina & joka kerta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:32 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:25 ----------

^-Siis käytössä oli nsk. korvaava yhteys, ilmeisesti raidehuollon kiskotöiden vuoksi. Myös Rovaniemelle oli samaan aikaan, eli klo 16.00 jälkeen vastaava järjestely. Kemistä Ouluun matkasi 2 eri bussia, saman operaattorin telillinen bussi, se seurasi meistä myöhempänä. Automme ei ollut aivan täynnä, ja huomasin senkin - ettei osa (tosin pieni) matkustajista, arvioisin määräksemme olleen noin 25-30 henkilöä: ollut maskeja eli kasvusuojuksia käyttänyt. Itse sellaista pidin, ja koko tämän 1½ t./h. kestäneen matkamme ajan. Bussi lähestyi rautatieasemaa pohjoisesta suunnasta, mistä seurasi se - että jouduimme ns. kieppaamaan mutkan wanhan entisen Postitalon risteyksestä. Paikoitusalue oli huomattavan täynnä, sillä siinä oli myös 3 muuta bussia. Telibussi ottaa tällaisessa, ihan yllättävän suuren tilan. Lisäksi se lienee olevan hankala peruuttaa taaksepäin, etenkin ahtaassa tilassa (kuten tämä nyt mainitsemani, oli esiintynyt olevan).

VR on pitänyt maskipakon voimassa omissa junayhteyksissään. Finnair ei enää hyväksy ns. kangasmaskeja, omassa lentoliikenteen piirissään. Finnairin ilmailuliikenne on pitänyt maskipakon voimassa ja jo pitkään. Oulun joukkoliikenne edellyttää eli suosittelee kasvosuojainten käyttöä, muttei suorastaan siihen pakota.

----------


## Assamies

L21-A182 ajettu pp:hen. Ajoaika tänään, ajo päättyi vain minuutteja ennen klo 21:tä. Linjan 21 auto #182 on VDL Citea. Yt

----------


## Assamies

Linjan 20 autoa #68 ajettu. Erityishuomio kiinnitetty siihen, että tuon ajokin ilma(i)stointi toteutettu. Tämä tahtoo sanoa sitä, että auton yläosassa kiertävät ilmaistointikanavat. Ajoaika on tänään illalla ja pois hallilta. Pitkään aikaan en ole hallilla, Oulun Energia-Areena näkyillytkään. Illan peli oli ollut voitollinen. Vastustaja oli mielenkiintoinen, sekä varsin potentti haastaja.

----------


## Assamies

Ajettua tänään:
-linja 63, auto #15. Mitä ilmeisimmin, uuden kuljettajan perehdytys-koulutus menossa.
-linja 23/23K: auto #36. Auto oli tyypiltään Kabus. Ajo oli sinällään turha, mutta muutoin palveli muita tarkoitusperiäni. Linjaa 23 ollut meikulle, hieman hankalaa saavuttaa ajoittain. Tuo liinjahan menee Iihin. Ja se on, nsk. amis-linja. Luojalle kiitos amiksesta & amiksista, yhä edelleen.  :Wink:   :Very Happy: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:28 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:26 ----------

-Amis-linjaksi, niin sitä sellaista kutsun: jossa linja johtaa ammattikoululle & ammattikoululta. Yt. :Cool:   :Cool: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:34 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:28 ----------

-bussikortilla(ni) jäljellä, enää 5 snt/0,05 eur. Nyt lähibusseissa voi maksaa etäkortilla, eli pankkikortin etäluku-ominaisuudella. Ajon hinta on sama, kuin Waltti-kortilla oleva: eli 2,05. Vaihto-ominaisuuteen en ole perehtynyt.

Koen tärkeänä, eli tärkeäksi asiaksi: pitää yllä paikallista joukkoliikennettä. Mansen Ratikasta en tässä mainitse, mikä myös suuri salainen haaveeni - eli sen tuon linjan ajosta - yhä edelleen on ja se pidetään myös voimassa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:42 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:34 ----------

Menin myös busseilla, A-nuorten Kärppien otteluun. Vastassa oli hallitseva mestari, Rauman Lukko (myös Asml-U20 nuoret). 190 katsojaa todisti A-Kärppien kotivoiton 2--0. Otin myös kiekon talteen, ns. tilanteellinen "tosikiekko" oli uinut päätyverkoissa, mistä en enää sitä "pelastamaan" lähtenyt. Kirjoitin kiekkoon talteen tilanteen ja pvm:n. Su olisi Nsml:ssa (Naisten Liiga) Kärpät-Ilves. Haluaisin kunnioittaa arwon "Ipaa" (Ilves-Naiset) läsnäolollani.

----------


## Assamies

Ajokortti on lähes tyhjä nyt. Waltti-kortin saldo, se on: 0,05 eur aka. 5 snt. Muttei hätää, nyt pankkikortin/luottokortin ns. lähiominaisuudella, sillä voi matkustaa. Vaihtoyhteydestä en tiedä, eikä Oulun joukkoliikenne - ole ollut kovin hyvin tiedottanut. Lähimaksu, se alkoi kuitenkin Nallikarin linjalta 15.

Joskus toisinaan, olen ollut havaitsevinani sen: että tuo Waltti-kortin ajoaika, mikä 1 t./h. ei ehdi täyttyä: ennen kuin seuraava ajo jo veloitetaan, tuolta kortilta. Minusta on tämä tällainen, hyvin huolestuttavaa - sekä epäluottamusta herättävää, ko. maksujärjestelmää kohtaan.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 00:42 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 00:35 ----------

^- (ks./ts. vrt.ed.yllä) Lähimaksun ns. vaihto-ominaisuudesta, niin ei todellakaan: ole Oulun seudun joukkoliikenne, niin sitten yhtään mitään tiedottanut. Minusta tuo on todella surkea, ala-arvoinen tapa: puffata ns. sisään - jotain uutta systeemiä. Ilmeisesti se on kuitenkin Kulttuuripääkaupunki 2026:n uusi tapa tälle/tällaisille asioille.  :Sad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Assamies

Edelleen totean sen, että Lähimaksulla on yllättävän hankalaa operoida busseissa. Lisäksi vaihto-ominaisuudesta ei vieläkään kunnon takeita löydy. Käytettävyydessä on siis, todellakin paljon toivomisen varaa. Yt.~am~

----------


## Assamies

Latasin arvoa Waltti-kortille eli Hantti-kortilleni 40 eur edestä. Latasin ensi kertaa Kesäkadun automaatilta. Se sijaitsee Kauppakeskus Valkeassa ja atm:n sijainti on Nosto-käteisautomaatin vieressä. Waltti-maatilla voi maksaa vain puhelinpankin kautta taikka maksukortilla, jossa ns. lähiluku-ominaisuus. Yt. Jk. Korjatkaa toki, jos jokin tässä oli väärin... Lt

----------


## Assamies

Linja 23 oli ollut yllättävän vaikea/hankalahko tavoittaa. Lopulta onnistuin sitten siinäkin. Kulkenee kerran tunnissa, ja on ns. amis-linja, kuten näitä tällaisia koululinjoja kutsun. Tietenkin kaikin kunnioituksin, eikä tarkoituksenani ole väheksyä mitenkään.

----------


## Assamies

Ajoin tänään, linjalla 22. Yllättävää on se tässä, että viestittelin wu:lla Ylen toimitukseen tästä. Auto oli Kabus, ajon:roltaan #21. Olin ollut myös auton ainoa matkustaja.

NB: -- on huomioitava, ajoreittien muutokset. Nykyään linja 22:lla pääsee tosi nopeaan Peltolan rampille. Jäinkin pois muasta siinä, reitti jatkoi Ylkkärille. Peltola == dillejen aliopisto, hartaasti välttämäni. Kaikin kunnioituksin, olin kyllä omat aliopistoni ja muut pistoni käynyt läpi. Ylt.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:53 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:50 ----------

Ns. liityntälinjoja ovat: linja 21 sekä 58, jolla saavuin ns. Kouluille /versus linja 22. On oltava varsin tarkkana, ja pysäkit ovat sikälikin hankalasti aseteltuina, että ns. nopeat vaihdot/vaihtamiset: niin nämä eivät oikein ole mahdollisia - etenkään linjalle 21.

----------


## Assamies

^-Lievää suurempi pettymys, oli se: ettei ns. Joenranta-ajelua (Värttö ymv.) päästy tekemään. Linjat ovat todellakin muuntuneet. Linja 63 on jotain, mikä joskus oli linja 10 - eli hyvin kauan sitten. Nykyään 10-linja on mkb-linja (mkb=maakaasubussi) ; kuten sitä olen kutsunut. Maakaasulla käyvät autot ovat kylläkin aivan ok. Sellaisella myös tänään olen ajanut, jos kaiken olin ollut ihan oikein katsonut tässä yhteydessä. Ylt.

----------


## Assamies

Ajettua tänään. Linja 35BK: auto #106. Ajettu myös: linja 21, auto #171. Merkitään aikakirjoihin, siten niin sanotusti.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:16 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:12 ----------

Ja jostain, ihmeen & kumman syystä: lukittaudun näihin.

58:n jälkeen, voi ehtiä 21:een, n. arv. alle 2 min. vaihtoyhteydellä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:51 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:16 ----------

^-Tosin tuleee älytä vaihtaa, eri pysäkille tässä. Linja 21:n pysäkki on todella eriävä (vrt.-linja 58), eikä mikään ns. 'vaihtopysäkki' ole tässä välissä.

----------


## Assamies

Ajettu linja 23B:n autolla nro #175, luultavasti ja todennäköisesti. Ajettu sittemmin linjan 4A autolla nro #185. Jälkimmäinen on myöskin tänään tapahtunut.

Osa linjoista, arviolta 15 - 20% on jätetty, etenkin OTP Travelin (bussioperaattori) ajamista linjoista. Ajamattomista linjoista, on ollut hyvin hankalaa, mitään ns. päivitettyä tietoa saada. Esim. pysäkkinäytöissä eivät ns. ajamattomat linjat edes näy.

Edelleen on varsin vaikeata, löytää soveltuvaa bussi-sovellusta: joka näyttäisi esim. pysäkin lokaation (sijainnin) pohjalta, seuraavaksi saapuvat bussit (esim. n. 1 h./t. aika-akselilla). Eräät mobiiili- ja sekä tabletti-sovellutukset (?) eivät sillä tavoin toimi, että niistä mitään käytännön hyötyä sen isommin olisi. Tässä olisi todella jo ns. parannuksen paikka.

Tässäkin kohtaa, oululaisuus suorastaan hävettää. :Frown:  :Mad:

----------


## Assamies

OTP poistui pikaisesti kaupunkikartalta, ja OuKa:n/ao.--ko. alueen seutuliikenteen bussiserverinä toimimisesta (palvelun tarjoana). En tehnyt edes mitään, ns. muistoajelua sille asialle.

Tuttuakin tutumpi pörinä, eli Cummins-moottorien jyrinä oli palaillut takaisin kotikonnuille. Ja nehän tietty toki kuuluvat: Kabus-kaupunkibusseille.

Kabussien Cumminsit; niin ne todellakin voitaneen äänestä tunnistaa - ja jo suhteellisen pitkähkön matkan päähänkin.

Vasta-argumentteja voidaan toki esittää tästä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:00 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:55 ----------

Tuoreeltaan ajettua: 2x eri ajopäiviä.

L1 - A160 & L2 - A140.

L1 - A161 & L2 - A144.

(Käytän tässä nyt lyhenteitä; joita olen oppinut käyttämään. Liian tarkka detaljisointi; se haittaisi vakavasti bongauksia - eivät enää pysyisi mielessä.)

L = linja, A = auto. Kulkusuuntia en tässä mainitse, enkä edes ajopäiviäkään. Haluan muun ohella: turvata juuri hiljakkoin tulleita, maahan muuttaneita ukrainalaisia, ja siksi en tarkkoja detaljeja ilmoita.

----------


## Assamies

Tänään tuli ajettua; L2 - A162 & L2 - A105. Huomasin samalla, että kaikissa Kabus-kaupunkibusseissa ei ole vielä ilmastointia. Tämä asia eli ilmastointilaite: on kuitenkin paljolti parantanut, esimerkiksi matkustusmukavuutta.

Ilmastoidut Kabussit tunnistaa katolla sijaitsevasta ilmastointilaitteesta, sisäkatolla olevista tuuletuskanavista, sekä sen aiheuttamasta äänestä. Itse olen kokenut, matkustuksen mukavuuden parantuneen ja kohentuneen huomattavasti - verraten ns. "ilmastoimattomiin" kaupunkibusseihin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:48 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:41 ----------

Ajoin linjan 7 (L7) bussilla, jota en saanut tunnistettua. Ajettua tuli myös: L1 - A140, L10 - A23 & L2 - A162. Nämä ajot tapahtuivat eilen.

----------


## Assamies

<<< -Useita ajeluja eli ajeluita tullut tässä nyt viime päivinä tehtyä. _"-The Koskari Is Back, High'n'Mighty...!!!"_

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:29 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:21 ----------

^-Listalta löytyvät ainakin, kun yritin verrata niitä: näitä tuoreempia havaintoja "niihin vanhempiin" ---- niin ainakin- >>>

* L2 - A105
* L15 - A172
* L1 - A142
* L2 - A138
* L1 - A139

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:53 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:29 ----------

-Lisäksi löytyi/löytynee, merkinnällä Tua (Tuira) nämä, näitä jotka olivat:
* L20 - A104
* L8 - A108
* L4 - A101 (L: ei L4A)

-huom. merkinnät tallella tarkentamattomina paperilla; esim. ajopäiviä ei olla nyt merkattu (ainakaan kovin tarkkaan/tarkasti) - lisäksi osa merkintöjä Note-It -paperilla...
Yt. :Smile:   :Cool: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:02 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:53 ----------

Havainnoitsijalla ei maksukortti toiminut busseissa nyt viime ma. Syykin selvisi: olisi pitänyt antaa pin-koodi. Sillä seuraavalla kerralla, kaupassa käydessä: tuo pin-kysely tuli ja tapahtui.

Etäpääte ilmoitti tästä vain, että: *Kortti ei kelpaa (X)*. Visa Electron -maksukortin pankkitilillä oli kyllä katetta.

----------

